# 5dpo and moody as hell !!!!



## Chelle26

Hi all I'm currently 5-6 dpo and feeling
Sooo snappy I could quite easily kill
Also had some bad cramping today along
With bad gass lol and bloating any1 else 
Having any symptoms ????


----------



## Chelle26

Bump


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya Chelle, I'm also 5DPO, my symptoms are feeling exhausted, headache, twinges in my lower abdomen, moody, was constipated but that's gone now :blush:


----------



## Chelle26

Lol I'm feeling the constipation aswell
And also seriously struggling to get up in the 
Mornings I had real bad twinges today made
Me double over at work :( Let's just hope 
This is a start to our bfps :))))


----------



## Excalibur

Sounds like we are both having similar symptoms! Hopefully it will all add up to a BFP for us both :dust: Fingers crossed hun :happydance:


----------



## Chelle26

Here here lol also pretty emotional I was 
Nearly just in tears at my moms as she got 
Lipstick on my radley purse :(((


----------



## Zebra2023

I am 5 DPO and moody too. Got some other symptoms such as headaches, twinges, sickness, very tired and cold/flu

Hope we all get BFP soon! :)


----------



## Chelle26

Wen do u both plan on testing xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Next week if I am patient enough :) If not maybe in 3-4 days time. You decided yet?


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: Aww, getting emotional is another sign of Pregnancy :hugs: I have been testing everyday since 1DPO :rofl: 

Zebra: We all have the same symptoms more or less, must be heading towards something good ;)

Fingers crossed and lot's of baby :dust: for our BFP's!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

Yay I'm a lil excited now I tested this pm 
Lol negative of course but maybe try leap
Day hmmm that would be pretty sweet lol 
Gonna go stock up on poundland specials
Now I think Lol xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Lets hope so!! :D

Let us know once you get a BFP both of you xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Will be sure to let you both know :D Sending you both lot's of baby :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

And u zebra good luck and lots of bd to 
You both Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you hun, right back at you :dust: ;) xx


----------



## WeeNat

Hello...

Im about 6dpo and im like you too. Im a bit short with things i would normally let slide. And dont get me started on the gas :haha:... my poor hubby walked into the kitchen last night and comented about a horrible smell and i blamed it on the bin!! If i had a dog that would have been blamed too!!! :haha:!!!
I woke up this morning BURSTING for the toilet but a small amount only came out!! Plus ive needed to poo more, or feel like i need to!! Sorry TMI!

Baby dust to all of you :dust: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Aww, your poor bin! :rofl: Only joking hun. That's how I feel, feel like I need the toilet more but it was actually constipation! Well, it went for a day but now it's back? :blush: 

Sending you lot's of baby :dust: Fingers crossed for those BFP's! xxx


----------



## WeeNat

I know... the bins getting blamed a lot recently!!! :haha:!!!

I have FX for :bfp: too xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Lol Weenat - I let one rip the other day and it stunk, luckily I was in the car, blamed it on the farms. My partner had no idea until I admitted it. Haha, you're not alone :) xx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> Lol Weenat - I let one rip the other day and it stunk, luckily I was in the car, blamed it on the farms. My partner had no idea until I admitted it. Haha, you're not alone :) xx

:rofl: thats so funny zebra... i admited the kitchen one today!! Me and toilet humor... gets me all the time x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Weenat - I let one rip the other day and it stunk, luckily I was in the car, blamed it on the farms. My partner had no idea until I admitted it. Haha, you're not alone :) xx
> 
> :rofl: thats so funny zebra... i admited the kitchen one today!! Me and toilet humor... gets me all the time x x xClick to expand...

It got me giggling. Partner is currently laughing at me now 

Can't beat toilet humour :) xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Lool I work as a hairdresser so can u imagine
My poor clients I haven't stopped 
For about 4 days lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

My OH has never heard me break wind :rofl: I tell him that's because I don't do it! Lol!


----------



## Zebra2023

Me and my partner fart in front of each other all the time. They didn't smell as bad back then though, haha. He farts like a right good one compared to before. Maybe he is getting my gas too...


----------



## Chelle26

Excalibur really never ever omg that would b impossible
For me my mom always said " you can't hold whats not in your hand "
Lmao x


----------



## WeeNat

Im the same i love toilet humor... i never fart infront of hubby!! Some times if i think its going to be quiet (how i can tell, i dont know... its just a feeling :haha:) i let one out... normally its louder than i anticipated and he hears it or they are lethal and he smells it!!! lol!! Oh check us out!! I could talk about this for ages lol x


----------



## Zebra2023

:haha: I was like that first when me and my other half started going out, until my bum muscles relaxed when we were sleeping. Was really loud, he heard it...I didn't get away with it that time, blaming it on my hamster didn't quite work as much as the farm excuse. A small pet with a loud noise like that...hmm if only :dohh:


----------



## Excalibur

Nope, never ever :D He wonders where I store them lol! I do burp a lot though so maybe that's why I don't break wind as much :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: :haha: Omg that poor hamster! :rofl:


----------



## WeeNat

He he he... well i must have super duper bum muscles since ive been with hubby for over 8 years now!! :haha: You should have invested in a bigger pet Zebra, like a cow or something, i hear they fart a lot :rofl: Only jesting x x x
Excalibur, i am terrible for burping too!! I guess its our way of getting back for with holding our other gas... my hubby doesnt think twice letting wind from both ends :rofl: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Nope, never ever :D He wonders where I store them lol! I do burp a lot though so maybe that's why I don't break wind as much :rofl:

:haha: Probably, I never burp, always the other end :blush: You're lucky. I know, I know, poor little hammy :) My bad! 

I have a craving for chicken korma, just ordered one...probably won't help my wind situation...lol :D


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Nope, never ever :D He wonders where I store them lol! I do burp a lot though so maybe that's why I don't break wind as much :rofl:
> 
> :haha: Probably, I never burp, always the other end :blush: You're lucky. I know, I know, poor little hammy :) My bad!
> 
> I have a craving for chicken korma, just ordered one...probably won't help my wind situation...lol :DClick to expand...

Haha I would rather burp than it come out of the other end :haha: I'm sure the hamster didn't mind being blamed once lol! 

Chicken Korma? Yummy! I love Korma! :D Enjoy!


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> He he he... well i must have super duper bum muscles since ive been with hubby for over 8 years now!! :haha: You should have invested in a bigger pet Zebra, like a cow or something, i hear they fart a lot :rofl: Only jesting x x x
> Excalibur, i am terrible for burping too!! I guess its our way of getting back for with holding our other gas... my hubby doesnt think twice letting wind from both ends :rofl: xxx

Haha, you must...something I don't have. I like cows, I should have done. I am known as a grumpy cow, first thing in a morning anyways. Is there a way to change usernames around here? :D :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Nope, never ever :D He wonders where I store them lol! I do burp a lot though so maybe that's why I don't break wind as much :rofl:
> 
> :haha: Probably, I never burp, always the other end :blush: You're lucky. I know, I know, poor little hammy :) My bad!
> 
> I have a craving for chicken korma, just ordered one...probably won't help my wind situation...lol :DClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I would rather burp than it come out of the other end :haha: I'm sure the hamster didn't mind being blamed once lol!
> 
> Chicken Korma? Yummy! I love Korma! :D Enjoy!Click to expand...

Can't believe I have admitted to all this...lol. I hope not :) He still comes out of his cage to me so that is a good sign?

Shall do, thank you :) I love a good curry xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> He he he... well i must have super duper bum muscles since ive been with hubby for over 8 years now!! :haha: You should have invested in a bigger pet Zebra, like a cow or something, i hear they fart a lot :rofl: Only jesting x x x
> Excalibur, i am terrible for burping too!! I guess its our way of getting back for with holding our other gas... my hubby doesnt think twice letting wind from both ends :rofl: xxx

Wow! Yeah we are lucky for it to come out of our mouths instead of the other end :haha: I don't know why, but I can burp all day and not give a damn, but I won't let it come out of the other end :blush: Haha xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Nope, never ever :D He wonders where I store them lol! I do burp a lot though so maybe that's why I don't break wind as much :rofl:
> 
> :haha: Probably, I never burp, always the other end :blush: You're lucky. I know, I know, poor little hammy :) My bad!
> 
> I have a craving for chicken korma, just ordered one...probably won't help my wind situation...lol :DClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I would rather burp than it come out of the other end :haha: I'm sure the hamster didn't mind being blamed once lol!
> 
> Chicken Korma? Yummy! I love Korma! :D Enjoy!Click to expand...
> 
> Can't believe I have admitted to all this...lol. I hope not :) He still comes out of his cage to me so that is a good sign?
> 
> Shall do, thank you :) I love a good curry xxxClick to expand...

Haha, nothing wrong with home truths :rofl: 

Yeah that's a good sign that he still comes out of his cage to you ;)

You're welcome hun :hugs: So do I :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

It gave us a good giggle, my jaw hurts from all the laughing :D xxx

I have a massive spot on side of my chin, doesn't help. Never get them that big :(


----------



## Excalibur

Haha it sure did! :haha: I'm off to bed now ladies, thank you for the chat and good giggle :rofl: I'll speak to you soon. Night night :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

No worries, thank you to you all too. Great laugh, speak soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## WeeNat

Night night Excalibur... no guessing hwat you will be dreaming of tonight lol!!

And Zebra... i think everyone can be gurny in the morning, me included :) x x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Night night Excalibur... no guessing hwat you will be dreaming of tonight lol!!
> 
> And Zebra... i think everyone can be gurny in the morning, me included :) x x

:haha:

Glad I'm not the only one :)


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Night night Excalibur... no guessing hwat you will be dreaming of tonight lol!!
> 
> And Zebra... i think everyone can be gurny in the morning, me included :) x x
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one :)Click to expand...

Well, im off to bed now too!! Good night and thanks for the giggle... really cheered me up x


----------



## Chelle26

My god girlies I go to sleep and there's another
3 pages of farting goin on lmao !!!! How u
All feelin today xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: :rofl: 

I think I got my BFP today at 6DPO, what do you guys think? :o

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120226_110011.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle, I'm in a grump today!!!! Grrrrr, just feel fed up of the wait. This will be my last cycle ttc for a few months. Ice had zero symptoms apart from being Gassy. Poas today an nothing. How are you getting on. And, excalibur... I think I see a second line x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Thank you hun :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. You are only 7DPO so there is still time for a BFP! I use 10mIU HPT's so they are more sensitive I think and can pick hCG up earlier :wacko: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Excalibur that's so a bfp can see it clear as 
Day on my phone :)))) congrats 

Weenat I'm still in an almighty mood just can't
Snap out of it ATM How long have u been 
Trying for this is our 4th ttc #1 but think 
Bc has only just come out of my system 
Been having 2 periods a month till now 

Zebra how's the wind :)


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations!!!!! Def see that second line!!!!!


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Excalibur that's so a bfp can see it clear as
> Day on my phone :)))) congrats
> 
> Weenat I'm still in an almighty mood just can't
> Snap out of it ATM How long have u been
> Trying for this is our 4th ttc #1 but think
> Bc has only just come out of my system
> Been having 2 periods a month till now
> 
> Zebra how's the wind :)

Well we have been trying since Nov 2010 but only now started charting this past couple of months!
It gets quite addicting... i dont know how my hubby puts up with my constant obsessing. On BnB every night!! Googeling every single "symptom" i think i might have, that could possibly just slightly be a sign of pregnancy!! :haha:
Thats good that Bc is out your symptom now!!! x x


----------



## Chelle26

Oh I'm terrible with symptom spotting
Think our body's really play tricks with us 
Though when ttc I thought it was go nab really
Easy but a lot harder than I thought xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Oh I'm terrible with symptom spotting
> Think our body's really play tricks with us
> Though when ttc I thought it was go nab really
> Easy but a lot harder than I thought xxx

Tell me about it...My younger sis is expecting and she was drinking every weekend, a smoker right up until she found out she was pregnant!! Me... hardly go out or drink.. dont smoke and i find it hard!! Go figure..huh xxx

GL to you and FX too x x x


----------



## Chelle26

It's always the way a friend of mine has been
Trying for 3 years and nada but another friend
Of mine came off the bc and was pg in a month 

I just want it to happen now I'm ready for 
This lol I'm ready to give up all the nice stuff
For some1 else lol !!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello all,

How is everyone?

I am feeling ok today, a lot better than yesterday. I think my partner is getting my symptoms as he is feeling like I was yesterday.

I can see a line there, congratulations!! I am tempted to go take a test now...probably show negative as I have peed too many times today xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> It's always the way a friend of mine has been
> Trying for 3 years and nada but another friend
> Of mine came off the bc and was pg in a month
> 
> I just want it to happen now I'm ready for
> This lol I'm ready to give up all the nice stuff
> For some1 else lol !!!!

Aww, i know how your feeling!! It took me and hubby over 5 yrs to concieve with our DD.
It will happen to you... what other methods are you using??

Im using pre-seed..softcups...OKPs!! x x


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am feeling ok today, a lot better than yesterday. I think my partner is getting my symptoms as he is feeling like I was yesterday.
> 
> I can see a line there, congratulations!! I am tempted to go take a test now...probably show negative as I have peed too many times today xxx

Hey, im a grumpy toad today! Ive snapped at poor hubby quite a couple of times! I tend to get like that a week before AF arrives!!!

I tested today but even though my ticker says im 7dpo i think i could be 6dpo...Still a negative!! :( 

So your OH is getting his own back now :haha: x x


----------



## Chelle26

Weenat were trying very hard lots 
Of baby dancing lol I'm just a very impatient
Girl lol I shall tell her to calm down a bit then
She gets worried that it's taking her so long
We're not really trying anything other 
Than tracking my cycle don't want it to be

Zebra I was in a foul mood today still 
It's passing a bit now tho :)) I went in and
Stocked up on poundland specials today
Oh keeps saying go n test u got loads lol xxx
A chore ATM xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I am feeling ok today, a lot better than yesterday. I think my partner is getting my symptoms as he is feeling like I was yesterday.
> 
> I can see a line there, congratulations!! I am tempted to go take a test now...probably show negative as I have peed too many times today xxx
> 
> Hey, im a grumpy toad today! Ive snapped at poor hubby quite a couple of times! I tend to get like that a week before AF arrives!!!
> 
> I tested today but even though my ticker says im 7dpo i think i could be 6dpo...Still a negative!! :(
> 
> So your OH is getting his own back now :haha: x xClick to expand...

Oh dear, I am sure he understands :) I snapped at my partner a few times, I am happy now I am sat down relaxing. Busy day.

I hope you get a BFP soon. I hate waiting, it goes sooo slooow! 

Haha he is, he stunk when he was on the loo...eww!! :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Weenat were trying very hard lots
> Of baby dancing lol I'm just a very impatient
> Girl lol I shall tell her to calm down a bit then
> She gets worried that it's taking her so long
> We're not really trying anything other
> Than tracking my cycle don't want it to be
> 
> Zebra I was in a foul mood today still
> It's passing a bit now tho :)) I went in and
> Stocked up on poundland specials today
> Oh keeps saying go n test u got loads lol xxx
> A chore ATM xxx

Glad it is, I must go get some more, only got 2 left. 1 if I decide to go have a cheeky check. 

Haha, aww bless him xxx


----------



## WeeNat

He he he... maybe next time he takes a trip to the bath room you should hand him a candle and a lighter to burn all the methane :haha:!!


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Hey ladies, can I gatecrash please?! lol
Im in the same boat as you and tested today and got BFN!!! It was the clearblue digital - it practically SHOUTED it at me lol.


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> He he he... maybe next time he takes a trip to the bath room you should hand him a candle and a lighter to burn all the methane :haha:!!

There are candles already in the bathroom, haha :) I think ahead lol :haha: xxx



1MoreMakes3 said:


> Hey ladies, can I gatecrash please?! lol
> Im in the same boat as you and tested today and got BFN!!! It was the clearblue digital - it practically SHOUTED it at me lol.

Hello,

Of course you can. 

I got a BFN too, it is still early days, it may change to BFP. Fingers crossed for us all!! xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hello 1moremakes3...I tested today and got a stark white in your face negative!! Still, its a while yet until doom day x


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

WeeNat said:


> Hello 1moremakes3...I tested today and got a stark white in your face negative!! Still, its a while yet until doom day x

Hiya! LMFAO! at least im not the only impatient one who KNOWS its waaay to early to test but just cant help herself lol,

Ive even ordered myself 20 early testing strips from ebay! (am I obsessed? lol)


----------



## Chelle26

Hi 1 moremakes 3 I'm a poundland 
Gal myself lol I stock up on them badboys 
Everyweek lool

Ooo just another symptom maybe all I keep
Smelling is fish it's vile lol !!!!


----------



## WeeNat

1MoreMakes3 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hello 1moremakes3...I tested today and got a stark white in your face negative!! Still, its a while yet until doom day x
> 
> Hiya! LMFAO! at least im not the only impatient one who KNOWS its waaay to early to test but just cant help herself lol,
> 
> Ive even ordered myself 20 early testing strips from ebay! (am I obsessed? lol)Click to expand...

Yup... there is many on Bnb that love to poas!!

Since you confessed i will too... i bought about 150 prego tests off amazon... i dont know what possessed me to buy so many!! I hope they work :haha:!!! See, i even think the tests are lying to me!! :haha: xx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

With the exception of Zebra2023's partner lol....is anyone else here suffering from extreme flatulence?!! :blush:


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Chelle26 said:


> Hi 1 moremakes 3 I'm a poundland
> Gal myself lol I stock up on them badboys
> Everyweek lool
> 
> Ooo just another symptom maybe all I keep
> Smelling is fish it's vile lol !!!!

Hi Chelle26 Hahaha!! glad im not alone!! so glad I found this site lol xxxxxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I was yesterday, it isn't as bad today.

My partner did a really squeaky fart this morning in bed. Sounded like a balloon being let down :haha:


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

lol. My DH is about to kick me out i think! I just cant stop! xx :wacko::nope:


----------



## WeeNat

:rofl: a squeaky balloon!!! My hubby has a two tone fart!! I dont know how he does it!!
But im the same Zebra, im not sooo gassy today! I was this morning but not half as bad as yesterday... it was Redonkulas!!!!!


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

:rofl: while we are on the subject of farts - my mum can somehow fart, but keep it in her cheeks and let it go a little while later!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

1MoreMakes3 said:


> lol. My DH is about to kick me out i think! I just cant stop! xx :wacko::nope:

Haha, I hope he doesn't :) 



WeeNat said:


> :rofl: a squeaky balloon!!! My hubby has a two tone fart!! I dont know how he does it!!
> But im the same Zebra, im not sooo gassy today! I was this morning but not half as bad as yesterday... it was Redonkulas!!!!!

:haha: men and their farts. I'm not that bad then =P

That's good, it was soo uncomfortable yet funny :D

My partner is eating garlic bread, I can hear it, rather annoying! Chomp chomp chomp :shrug:


----------



## WeeNat

Gorsh... your mom would be mortified you telling people that :haha:! So thanks for sharing. he he he...

I think this thread name should be changed x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

1MoreMakes3 said:


> :rofl: while we are on the subject of farts - my mum can somehow fart, but keep it in her cheeks and let it go a little while later!!!!!!!!

:haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

'5 DPO and gassy as hell'

Haha!


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> lol. My DH is about to kick me out i think! I just cant stop! xx :wacko::nope:
> 
> Haha, I hope he doesn't :)
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: a squeaky balloon!!! My hubby has a two tone fart!! I dont know how he does it!!
> But im the same Zebra, im not sooo gassy today! I was this morning but not half as bad as yesterday... it was Redonkulas!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: men and their farts. I'm not that bad then =P
> 
> That's good, it was soo uncomfortable yet funny :D
> 
> My partner is eating garlic bread, I can hear it, rather annoying! Chomp chomp chomp :shrug:Click to expand...

:rofl: You make me giggle Zebra. I hate noisey eaters... its like watching a washing machine but in the face.. and not clothes but food!


----------



## Chelle26

Lmao I can always remember when my friend
First found out she was pg had to go for
An early scan for bad pains when she got there
It was wind !!!! My god she stunk lol

Weenat 150 tests omg lol


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> lol. My DH is about to kick me out i think! I just cant stop! xx :wacko::nope:
> 
> Haha, I hope he doesn't :)
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: a squeaky balloon!!! My hubby has a two tone fart!! I dont know how he does it!!
> But im the same Zebra, im not sooo gassy today! I was this morning but not half as bad as yesterday... it was Redonkulas!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: men and their farts. I'm not that bad then =P
> 
> That's good, it was soo uncomfortable yet funny :D
> 
> My partner is eating garlic bread, I can hear it, rather annoying! Chomp chomp chomp :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You make me giggle Zebra. I hate noisey eaters... its like watching a washing machine but in the face.. and not clothes but food!Click to expand...

Ditto, I can't stand it. Man thing I think. Haha, very true!! So glad he has finished it, can hear the TV and myself think now lol :) xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Lmao I can always remember when my friend
> First found out she was pg had to go for
> An early scan for bad pains when she got there
> It was wind !!!! My god she stunk lol
> 
> Weenat 150 tests omg lol

Ha ha ha.... your poor friend... no wait... the poor nurses!!
My friend found out the last push that pushed her out when she was born was a fart!!! LMAO... 

I know.. 150 tests!! Im MAD... i better get peeing huh!! x


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> lol. My DH is about to kick me out i think! I just cant stop! xx :wacko::nope:
> 
> Haha, I hope he doesn't :)
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: a squeaky balloon!!! My hubby has a two tone fart!! I dont know how he does it!!
> But im the same Zebra, im not sooo gassy today! I was this morning but not half as bad as yesterday... it was Redonkulas!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: men and their farts. I'm not that bad then =P
> 
> That's good, it was soo uncomfortable yet funny :D
> 
> My partner is eating garlic bread, I can hear it, rather annoying! Chomp chomp chomp :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You make me giggle Zebra. I hate noisey eaters... its like watching a washing machine but in the face.. and not clothes but food!Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto, I can't stand it. Man thing I think. Haha, very true!! So glad he has finished it, can hear the TV and myself think now lol :) xxxClick to expand...

Must admit my hubby aint bad at it... but he does slide food off his fork with his teeth sometimes!!! :dohh:


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> lol. My DH is about to kick me out i think! I just cant stop! xx :wacko::nope:
> 
> Haha, I hope he doesn't :)
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: a squeaky balloon!!! My hubby has a two tone fart!! I dont know how he does it!!
> But im the same Zebra, im not sooo gassy today! I was this morning but not half as bad as yesterday... it was Redonkulas!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: men and their farts. I'm not that bad then =P
> 
> That's good, it was soo uncomfortable yet funny :D
> 
> My partner is eating garlic bread, I can hear it, rather annoying! Chomp chomp chomp :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: You make me giggle Zebra. I hate noisey eaters... its like watching a washing machine but in the face.. and not clothes but food!Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto, I can't stand it. Man thing I think. Haha, very true!! So glad he has finished it, can hear the TV and myself think now lol :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Must admit my hubby aint bad at it... but he does slide food off his fork with his teeth sometimes!!! :dohh:Click to expand...

Cringee! Ooo that would go right through me :S


----------



## WeeNat

Believe me Zebra...its awful!!!! There is no teaching them!! lol... use your lips!!! Im gonna have to buy new forks soon!! :haha:x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Believe me Zebra...its awful!!!! There is no teaching them!! lol... use your lips!!! Im gonna have to buy new forks soon!! :haha:x

It sounds it. :haha:

He just had a scone...silence. Woohoo!!

I am going to head off here now, snuggles with the other half then bed. Sooo tired.

Until tomorrow...good night :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Believe me Zebra...its awful!!!! There is no teaching them!! lol... use your lips!!! Im gonna have to buy new forks soon!! :haha:x
> 
> It sounds it. :haha:
> 
> He just had a scone...silence. Woohoo!!
> 
> I am going to head off here now, snuggles with the other half then bed. Sooo tired.
> 
> Until tomorrow...good night :D xxxClick to expand...

Me too... slaters!!!!

Hear you all soon... again, ive giggled heaps!! x


----------



## Chelle26

Goodnight all xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Wow!!! I have missed loads on here!! Just read through the entire thread where I left last time and I have never laughed so hard at all the fart conversations!!!! :rofl: Hope everyone is well and lot's of baby :dust: for those BFP's! :dust:

I am definetly a poasaholic! I have been testing since 1DPO! The test which I thought was a BFP, must have been an Evap as I poas this morning and it was a blatant Negative!!!! Argh...what is wrong with IC's playing tricks with our minds? :(


----------



## Chelle26

Lol I tested again thus morning nada !!!!
Defo gonna wait till 29th now maybe lol !!!


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle26 said:


> Lol I tested again thus morning nada !!!!
> Defo gonna wait till 29th now maybe lol !!!

It's soooooooo hard not to poas! :rofl: Good luck hun!! :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

Lol I'll prob do another one tomoz kinda
Got the feeling that this month won't b a 
Bfp


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle26 said:


> Lol I'll prob do another one tomoz kinda
> Got the feeling that this month won't b a
> Bfp


I have been testing since 1DPO :rofl: Think positive! That's what I'm doing :dust: Lot's of baby :dust: and Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hello everyone... how are you all today????
Im still a moody mare.. moan moan moan moan!!

Sorry to hear about the nasy evap excalibur :hugs:.. still plenty opertunity to poas until you do get your true :bfp:!!
I poas today... well maybe more than one... 5 infact!! Well i do have 150 of them :lmao:.. all negitive!! Bhaaa!! x x x 

Dont give up Chelle... keep on peeing...peeing...peeing on a stick :haha: xx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Hello everyone... how are you all today????
> Im still a moody mare.. moan moan moan moan!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the nasy evap excalibur :hugs:.. still plenty opertunity to poas until you do get your true :bfp:!!
> I poas today... well maybe more than one... 5 infact!! Well i do have 150 of them :lmao:.. all negitive!! Bhaaa!! x x x
> 
> Dont give up Chelle... keep on peeing...peeing...peeing on a stick :haha: xx

Hiya hun :) I'm not too bad thank you, how are you? I'm going to keep poas until I get my BFP :haha: I would be poas more than once a day aswell if I had 150 :rofl:! Good luck getting through all of those! xxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

WeeNat said:


> Gorsh... your mom would be mortified you telling people that :haha:! So thanks for sharing. he he he...
> 
> I think this thread name should be changed x x x

Haha yes she would be mortified! just as well she's not ttc and on here lol xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Lol u just know wen u get one of them days
I'm having one along with some serious stomach
Cramps tonight feel like my insides are 
Gonna fall out lol tmi sorry :))


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello all,

We all are in the same boat. BFN!! I got one today, boo. Held my wee in all day at work and got that. Pffft! I got up late today, was almost late for work. Woops! Tired as anything. Getting twinges like mad at the moment other than I am happy. Bit of a headache but it isn't too bad.

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone... how are you all today????
> Im still a moody mare.. moan moan moan moan!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the nasy evap excalibur :hugs:.. still plenty opertunity to poas until you do get your true :bfp:!!
> I poas today... well maybe more than one... 5 infact!! Well i do have 150 of them :lmao:.. all negitive!! Bhaaa!! x x x
> 
> Dont give up Chelle... keep on peeing...peeing...peeing on a stick :haha: xx
> 
> Hiya hun :) I'm not too bad thank you, how are you? I'm going to keep poas until I get my BFP :haha: I would be poas more than once a day aswell if I had 150 :rofl:! Good luck getting through all of those! xxxClick to expand...

Och, Im trying to rattle myself out of this bad mood. I think hubby is unimpressed with me today... and i dont blame him. In my head im giving myself a boot up the butt but on the other hand my mouth says what it wants :haha:

Keep peeing... its fun!! I can pee on demand but of course im needing to keep it in for ages to keep it concentrated! x x x


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Hey Zebra, sorry to hear about the bfn - I too couldnt resist testing today. I got bfn too! three times :dohh:

Im feeling pretty snappy today!
I've actually got lots of pg symptoms, have done for a few days now though. im convinced I will see a BFP next week!

My first symptom was a horrible metallic taste that i couldnt get rid of -tasted like blood! I didnt get it with any of my other pregnancies though xx


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Lol u just know wen u get one of them days
> I'm having one along with some serious stomach
> Cramps tonight feel like my insides are
> Gonna fall out lol tmi sorry :))

Oh no, i hope they dont :haha:

I was like that this morning... !


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> We all are in the same boat. BFN!! I got one today, boo. Held my wee in all day at work and got that. Pffft! I got up late today, was almost late for work. Woops! Tired as anything. Getting twinges like mad at the moment other than I am happy. Bit of a headache but it isn't too bad.
> 
> How is everyone? xxx

Glad someone is feeling happy today!

I have such a wooden head on... i went to dry my hair with my hairdryer today when i still had my hair in my towel. :haha: xx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Hi WeeNat
you're in a mood too! ive been snap happy all bloody day, only hubby has been at work so i cant even blame him! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sorry to hear about everyone's BFN's! :( I'm sure they will all turn into BFP's soon! Bring it on! :dust:

WeeNat: Best way to be, speak your mind :haha: Of course, if you don't keep it concentrated then you might get false BFN's ;)

Zebra: Not too bad thank you hun, apart from being confused how a positive test can go to a negative the day after. Fingers crossed for those BFP's :D 

1MoreMakes3: Fingers crossed your symptoms are leading to a BFP :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:
 

> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone... how are you all today????
> Im still a moody mare.. moan moan moan moan!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the nasy evap excalibur :hugs:.. still plenty opertunity to poas until you do get your true :bfp:!!
> I poas today... well maybe more than one... 5 infact!! Well i do have 150 of them :lmao:.. all negitive!! Bhaaa!! x x x
> 
> Dont give up Chelle... keep on peeing...peeing...peeing on a stick :haha: xx
> 
> Hiya hun :) I'm not too bad thank you, how are you? I'm going to keep poas until I get my BFP :haha: I would be poas more than once a day aswell if I had 150 :rofl:! Good luck getting through all of those! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Och, Im trying to rattle myself out of this bad mood. I think hubby is unimpressed with me today... and i dont blame him. In my head im giving myself a boot up the butt but on the other hand my mouth says what it wants :haha:
> 
> Keep peeing... its fun!! I can pee on demand but of course im needing to keep it in for ages to keep it concentrated! x x xClick to expand...

It is unless it is at 5am, waking up tired and miserable wanting to go back to sleep yet got to find my way to the loo. I wake my partner up :) no idea why.
He was snoring last night, kept me awake a few times. Ugh :) xxx



1MoreMakes3 said:


> Hey Zebra, sorry to hear about the bfn - I too couldnt resist testing today. I got bfn too! three times :dohh:
> 
> Im feeling pretty snappy today!
> I've actually got lots of pg symptoms, have done for a few days now though. im convinced I will see a BFP next week!
> 
> My first symptom was a horrible metallic taste that i couldnt get rid of -tasted like blood! I didnt get it with any of my other pregnancies though xx

Hello

Thank you, same to you as well. Fingers crossed for us for next week or earlier for this BFP!!

I never got this metallic taste, doesn't sound pleasant I must say :s xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur, sorry to hear that. Shame it didn't stay positive. Lets hope that line returns soon!! xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> We all are in the same boat. BFN!! I got one today, boo. Held my wee in all day at work and got that. Pffft! I got up late today, was almost late for work. Woops! Tired as anything. Getting twinges like mad at the moment other than I am happy. Bit of a headache but it isn't too bad.
> 
> How is everyone? xxx
> 
> Glad someone is feeling happy today!
> 
> I have such a wooden head on... i went to dry my hair with my hairdryer today when i still had my hair in my towel. :haha: xxClick to expand...

:haha:


----------



## WeeNat

1MoreMakes3 said:


> Hey Zebra, sorry to hear about the bfn - I too couldnt resist testing today. I got bfn too! three times :dohh:
> 
> Im feeling pretty snappy today!
> I've actually got lots of pg symptoms, have done for a few days now though. im convinced I will see a BFP next week!
> 
> My first symptom was a horrible metallic taste that i couldnt get rid of -tasted like blood! I didnt get it with any of my other pregnancies though xx

Im snappy today too.

Metallic taste is a good sign!! x x x


----------



## WeeNat

i hate early mornings Zebra, so i can see why it wouldnt be fun at 5am!!! Grrrrrr x


----------



## Zebra2023

I get a lie in tomorrow so that's good :)

It is quiet on here tonight xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hi Excalibur, i nearly missed your comment away at the top.

I know its weird how you can get a pos then the next day nothing!!
I hope we all get our :bfp: x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> I get a lie in tomorrow so that's good :)
> 
> It is quiet on here tonight xxx

Oooo i lie in... 

I know... spooky how quiet it is... i think its because we arent talking about gas tonight :haha: x


----------



## Chelle26

Lol Weenat I call that verbal diarreah lol

Excalibur i bet that bfp will be back soon 

Zebra I'm having bad twinge campy things
Tonight especially while Im standing :/ 

Lolling at 1 moremakes 3 poor oh goes to
Work and still gets the blame for everything 
I blame the hormones muhahaha


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I get a lie in tomorrow so that's good :)
> 
> It is quiet on here tonight xxx
> 
> Oooo i lie in...
> 
> I know... spooky how quiet it is... i think its because we arent talking about gas tonight :haha: xClick to expand...

:haha: I haven't got any to give, it has settled for now. Anyone else got gas?



Chelle26 said:


> Lol Weenat I call that verbal diarreah lol
> 
> Excalibur i bet that bfp will be back soon
> 
> Zebra I'm having bad twinge campy things
> Tonight especially while Im standing :/
> 
> Lolling at 1 moremakes 3 poor oh goes to
> Work and still gets the blame for everything
> I blame the hormones muhahaha

Cramps/twinges is a good sign! 

BFP hopes for us all soon. Don't like these negatives. Or waiting :)

xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Has anyone got other symptoms??? Im cracking up here x x


----------



## Chelle26

I got sore boobies aswell that's about it really
Now thinking that my insides falling out problem
Is trapped wind !!!! Lool


----------



## Chelle26

I got sore boobies aswell that's about it really
Now thinking that my insides falling out problem
Is trapped wind !!!! Lool :blush:


----------



## Chelle26

Ooo and backache hurts to even bend over
Lol not in that way but that could b from work


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Ooo and backache hurts to even bend over
> Lol not in that way but that could b from work

Ooo-errr.... no, i know what you mean... my lower back feels sore but in a tight sort of way when i bend over???
I havent got sore boobies but with my DD i only got sore boobs after my AF was late.
I got some more cm today? But i suppose cm before AF is normal?
Aurghhhhhh..... x x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

I think my partner has more symptoms than I do at the moment. Headache gone. I feel fine, just a little moody and hungry now. I need a wee too.

This thread is hilarious, goes from moody to farting and now is getting rude. Bending over :O lol 

I must say I am getting some more cm, not thought anything of it really xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> I think my partner has more symptoms than I do at the moment. Headache gone. I feel fine, just a little moody and hungry now. I need a wee too.
> 
> This thread is hilarious, goes from moody to farting and now is getting rude. Bending over :O lol
> 
> I must say I am getting some more cm, not thought anything of it really xxx

I know... its quite a thread!! :haha:

Now about the cm... its not all the time, its now and again. Now TMI coming up, read at your own discretion :haha:
When i wiped this morning the toilet paper broke because of the cm!! Ewww...

I get cramping now and again but my af isnt due until next month.. got a slight discoloured cm earlier on today but im trying not to put too much hope on that!


----------



## Chelle26

I don't understand the whole cm thing what's 
It sspsd to b like lol 

I know no wonder it's carried on for so long
It's like confessions of a woman bet a man 
Would love to read all this lot lol 

Yeah that tight feeling is the same makes me
Cringe when I bend over lol


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I think my partner has more symptoms than I do at the moment. Headache gone. I feel fine, just a little moody and hungry now. I need a wee too.
> 
> This thread is hilarious, goes from moody to farting and now is getting rude. Bending over :O lol
> 
> I must say I am getting some more cm, not thought anything of it really xxx
> 
> I know... its quite a thread!! :haha:
> 
> Now about the cm... its not all the time, its now and again. Now TMI coming up, read at your own discretion :haha:
> When i wiped this morning the toilet paper broke because of the cm!! Ewww...
> 
> I get cramping now and again but my af isnt due until next month.. got a slight discoloured cm earlier on today but im trying not to put too much hope on that!Click to expand...

:haha:

Yeah, same here, every now and then. Yet mine hasn't broken the tissue. Comes out in small quantities.

All sounding good for a BFP anyway, so fingers crossed. I am not due till next month either.


----------



## WeeNat

OMG, im crying at a police programme, a sheep was hit by a car and im crying like a baby!! Hubby asked when my period was due... :haha: x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Is it coppers by any chance? It is on record for me. Poor sheep.

I am going to say my bye byes for now as the forum isn't loading properly for me.

Night ladies xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Lol I hope u never watched i am legend 
The other night that was soul destroying 
I love alsations so much :(


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra, yes it is Coppers... Where you crying? :haha:


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle, i know what you mean... so sad, how about Marley!!! xx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra, yes it is Coppers... Where you crying? :haha:

I will be doing soon, on record, probably will though, big animal lover.

Speak soon all xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Omg Marley killed me I was full on hysterical
Oh won't watch it as Marley looks like his dog
Frank lol 

I'm having probs tonight aswell thought it was my
Phone bein a mare !!!


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Omg Marley killed me I was full on hysterical
> Oh won't watch it as Marley looks like his dog
> Frank lol
> 
> I'm having probs tonight aswell thought it was my
> Phone bein a mare !!!

Im having probs too... its very slow and sometimes wouldnt load the thread! Hay-ho, well hubby wants me to come off for a snuggle and watch the box before hitting the sack!!

Cant wait to hear everyones news tomorrow..

Night Y'all x x x x x x x :dust: x x x x


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Hey girls, sorry ive been quiet tonight - been doing an online fertility course lol, got a certificate 91% correct in the test! Im quite pleased with myself lolol


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cert/99987745227/badge.png


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Im havinf far too many symptoms im finding it hard to establish whats actually pg symptoms lol

Headaches - bad ones
Extreme thirst
SPOTS and itchy like rash on forehead lol
Stuffy nose - cant stop sneezing tonight
Frequent urinating
Vivid dream and broken sleep
Lazy feeling all day
Knackered!
Had bad cramps 2 nights ago in front and back
Nausea
Dizziness
Not to mention the metallic taste I had.
Oh, and of course GAS!!! :blush:


----------



## Excalibur

Wow...I go away for a bit and I have pages and pages to read! :haha:

Zebra: Thank you hun :hugs: I hope it returns during the week aswell :hugs: 

WeeNat: That's ok hun, it's hard to keep up on these threads sometime :dohh: I hope we all get our BFP too, keeping my fingers crossed for us all! xxx

Chelle: I sure hope so hun :hugs:

1MoreMakes3: Most of those symptoms sound like they could be pregnancy related! Fingers crossed and lot's of :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

So how are u ladies feelin then today 
I can't wait to finish work and go bac to bed 
Lol xx


----------



## laney_bump

1MoreMakes3 said:


> Im havinf far too many symptoms im finding it hard to establish whats actually pg symptoms lol
> 
> Headaches - bad ones
> Extreme thirst
> SPOTS and itchy like rash on forehead lol
> Stuffy nose - cant stop sneezing tonight
> Frequent urinating
> Vivid dream and broken sleep
> Lazy feeling all day
> Knackered!
> Had bad cramps 2 nights ago in front and back
> Nausea
> Dizziness
> Not to mention the metallic taste I had.
> Oh, and of course GAS!!! :blush:
> 
> I have all of these before my BFP :happydance: Yesterday morning When I woke I noticed I had a really dry mouth which has never happened before that I can rememeber so I tested and there it was :happydance: when are you looking to test hunni? Xxx


----------



## Chelle26

I got wind again girls 

Congrats laney wishing u a h&h 9 months


----------



## Excalibur

laney: Congratulations on your :bfp: hun. I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## laney_bump

Thank you :D fc for you both xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations laney bump on your BFP.

I tested again this morning, nothing. Pah! Extremely moody today, bad gas (again) I had some weird vivid dreams last night too. Feeling emotional today, must have cried about 3 times.

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Evening All.... i've just caught up with the news..

First of all, wow, check your symptoms out 1moremakes3!!! Exciting!!
My symptoms at the mo is just more milky cm, cramping past few days... and that is it :haha:... No more gas, thank goodness!!

Excalibur, how are you today?? Im still feeling moody...

Congrats on your :bfp: Laney :happydance: xx

Chelle... Oh no, not MORE wind :haha:!!

Hey Zebra, i got a BFN too today!! Not fair... even though my tickers says im 9dpo i think im only 8dpo! Ive been having really Vivid dreams too! Did you watch Coppers then? Did you cry for the poor sheep???


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Evening All.... i've just caught up with the news..
> 
> First of all, wow, check your symptoms out 1moremakes3!!! Exciting!!
> My symptoms at the mo is just more milky cm, cramping past few days... and that is it :haha:... No more gas, thank goodness!!
> 
> Excalibur, how are you today?? Im still feeling moody...
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp: Laney :happydance: xx
> 
> Chelle... Oh no, not MORE wind :haha:!!
> 
> Hey Zebra, i got a BFN too today!! Not fair... even though my tickers says im 9dpo i think im only 8dpo! Ive been having really Vivid dreams too! Did you watch Coppers then? Did you cry for the poor sheep???

Hello

It isn't is it :( I am sick of waiting now. I want a BFP!! Hoping for us all to get them very soon. They are weird these vivid dreams ain't they?

I did, it was horrible. Was it a deer though? A sheep got dragged over the road by the Police officer. Baa!


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra, is BnB playing up for you tonight? Its not saying when someone has wrote on this thread... weird. 

Yeah that poor sheep, that must of been sore.. as if it needed to be dragged off like that..

Anywho, yeah, ive had really odd dreams this past couple of days!!! When will you be testing again??? I should be 9dpo but they say its best to wait about 14dpo??? What do you think?? x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra, is BnB playing up for you tonight? Its not saying when someone has wrote on this thread... weird.
> 
> Yeah that poor sheep, that must of been sore.. as if it needed to be dragged off like that..
> 
> Anywho, yeah, ive had really odd dreams this past couple of days!!! When will you be testing again??? I should be 9dpo but they say its best to wait about 14dpo??? What do you think?? x x x

It is yeah, few days it has been like this. Strange.

There was no need for it, it was horrible. So cruel. 

I bought lots of tests (I know I know) and will test till I get a BFP!! If I don't get one up to 14 days or so then I will give up as it will show I am not pregnant at all. Fingers crossed though. When are you trying next? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Sorry to hear about your BFN hun, I got exactly the same! :( xxx

WeeNat: Hope your mood changes soon hun when you get that BFP! ;) I have also had cramping today, hope it's a good sign! BnB has been playing up for me tonight :( Must be the servers! I say test when you feel like it hun :hugs: Good luck! xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Well as you know i had bought about 150 tests, so im poas as much as my little heart desires :haha:

I think i will test again tomorrow morning with FMU.... keep me posted. I feel like i have gotten on with everyone in this thread so much and i wish everyone all the best with getting their :bfp:s x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Good luck with your test in the morning. Fingers crossed! :dust: I agree, this is a lovely thread and I also wish everyone lot's of luck on getting their :bfp:'s xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Excalibur, you too :dust:

Im popping off now and will hear all your news tomorrow!! x xx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: You're welcome hun and thank you :dust: 

I'm doing exactly the same haha. Night night hun, I also look forward to hearing everyone's news tomorrow xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: Sorry to hear about your BFN hun, I got exactly the same! :( xxx
> 
> WeeNat: Hope your mood changes soon hun when you get that BFP! ;) I have also had cramping today, hope it's a good sign! BnB has been playing up for me tonight :( Must be the servers! I say test when you feel like it hun :hugs: Good luck! xxx

Thank you, same to you too xxx



WeeNat said:


> Well as you know i had bought about 150 tests, so im poas as much as my little heart desires :haha:
> 
> I think i will test again tomorrow morning with FMU.... keep me posted. I feel like i have gotten on with everyone in this thread so much and i wish everyone all the best with getting their :bfp:s x x x

Haha might as well use them all. 150...that is loadsss!

I shall do, you as well. Here is hoping we all get a BFP tomorrow if not then soon!! It is a great thread, nice to chat to others in the same boat.

Night night all xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Good morning all :)

I got a :bfn: this morning, still having cramps and my boobs are sore, just wondering wether AF is getting ready to make an appearance? :nope:


----------



## WeeNat

Afternoon Excalibur, I got another negative today, well three times. I'm not cramping today.
I hope its not af your getting. Xx :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

Hey. All I didn't test this morning I couldn't
B bothered feeling well lazy lol still getting
A few cramps still And really craving macdonals
Breakfasts with strawberry milkshake mmmmm lol
I can't believe howuch I missed last night 
Had to work over :( booo lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun :hugs: The cramping comes and goes, it's only mild, hopefully it's Implantation Cramping :haha: I wish! Fingers crossed for :bfp:'s :dust:

Chelle: Hopefully when you do test, it will be a BFP ;) Sorry to hear you are feeling tired, that's exactly how I have been feeling for the past few days, absolutely exhausted! :(


----------



## bluedaisy

Hello!
I am in on this thread as well :) I am I THINK 3 or 4 dpo. I think I ovulated really early this month. I am CD13 of a 28 day cycle. I feel like A##! ha. SO SO tired, weird twinges, GAS, weird bumps on neck...usually this is the part of the month where I feel the best! Don't know though maybe it's all in my head. Good luck girls!! It does sound promising for all of us:) !!


----------



## Excalibur

bluedaisy said:


> Hello!
> I am in on this thread as well :) I am I THINK 3 or 4 dpo. I think I ovulated really early this month. I am CD13 of a 28 day cycle. I feel like A##! ha. SO SO tired, weird twinges, GAS, weird bumps on neck...usually this is the part of the month where I feel the best! Don't know though maybe it's all in my head. Good luck girls!! It does sound promising for all of us:) !!

Welcome to the thread hun :hi: 

All those symptoms sound promising!! Fingers crossed for those :bfp:'s ladies! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

Ok ladies this is prob tmi lol do sorry 
But had a lot of white in my underwear today 
Something I've not noticed b4 any ideas ????

Welcome blue daisy hope ur ok x


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Hey. All I didn't test this morning I couldn't
> B bothered feeling well lazy lol still getting
> A few cramps still And really craving macdonals
> Breakfasts with strawberry milkshake mmmmm lol
> I can't believe howuch I missed last night
> Had to work over :( booo lol xxx

How weird, I am craving Mcdonalds breakfast and strawberry milkshake!!

How is everyone today?

Sorry to hear about all the BFN. I got one today too. Here is still hoping we get BFP soon!! xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Loool zebra it's something I never have but had 
Maccys breakfast for like 4 days on the go 
I can't resist it lol and the last thing I would have
Is a strawberry milkshake it's chocolate all
The way lol x


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: White CM can be a sign of Pregnancy but don't take it for granted. It's our bodies way or keeping our Vagina clean, so I have read? :shrug:

Zebra: Sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: Fingers crossed we all get our BFP's soon!! :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Hey. All I didn't test this morning I couldn't
> B bothered feeling well lazy lol still getting
> A few cramps still And really craving macdonals
> Breakfasts with strawberry milkshake mmmmm lol
> I can't believe howuch I missed last night
> Had to work over :( booo lol xxx




Chelle26 said:


> Loool zebra it's something I never have but had
> Maccys breakfast for like 4 days on the go
> I can't resist it lol and the last thing I would have
> Is a strawberry milkshake it's chocolate all
> The way lol x

I've had it before but not something I usually eat either. It is soo nice though. What do you have? Yummy



Excalibur said:


> Chelle: White CM can be a sign of Pregnancy but don't take it for granted. It's our bodies way or keeping our Vagina clean, so I have read? :shrug:
> 
> Zebra: Sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: Fingers crossed we all get our BFP's soon!! :dust:

Thank you. Indeed, getting impatient for us all now 

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Sure is! :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

SMELLO everyone :img:

Welcome to our thread bluedaisy! :hugs:

How are we all tonight?? Can i just say, i looked in the mirror tonight and quasimodo was staring bk!! My face is greasy and so is my hair!! My face has broken out in small white spots!! Grosssss....:sick:

That aside, looks like everyone is still getting symptoms!

Chelle, ive been experiencing the same cm! I was dry as a desert last month! x x

Zebra, that makes the two of us, i got another :bfn: today!!! x x

Excalibur, hows the cramping? I got that for a few days!! x x


----------



## Chelle26

Lol I gotta have a sausage n egg muffin with
Salt n pepper lol 1 Is never enough not that 
I eat 2 lol

Hmm just something I've never noticed 
Well not that much anyway :/ lol x


----------



## Chelle26

Ooo Weenat looks like I'm having sympathy
Symptoms for u all with the Maccys and cm lol


----------



## WeeNat

I had a KFC today... Nom nom nom x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: I hope the Spots etc is a good sign! :D The cramping is on and off at the moment, it feels like very mild AF cramps but AF isn't due until Monday? :wacko: Going to do a FRER in the morning. Keeping everything crossed!! :dust: x


----------



## WeeNat

This has been one weird month Excalibur! Ooooooo, monday!! GL and FX for you!!! I hope this is your month!!!
I dont know what to make of everything! I thought i had it in the bag last month, i had loads of symptoms. But this month nothing... just gas, spots, greasy hair, cramping! Sounds more like AF is coming to be honest! x x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> SMELLO everyone :img:
> 
> Welcome to our thread bluedaisy! :hugs:
> 
> How are we all tonight?? Can i just say, i looked in the mirror tonight and quasimodo was staring bk!! My face is greasy and so is my hair!! My face has broken out in small white spots!! Grosssss....:sick:
> 
> That aside, looks like everyone is still getting symptoms!
> 
> Chelle, ive been experiencing the same cm! I was dry as a desert last month! x x
> 
> Zebra, that makes the two of us, i got another :bfn: today!!! x x
> 
> Excalibur, hows the cramping? I got that for a few days!! x x

I am not liking these BFN!! xxx



Chelle26 said:


> Lol I gotta have a sausage n egg muffin with
> Salt n pepper lol 1 Is never enough not that
> I eat 2 lol
> 
> Hmm just something I've never noticed
> Well not that much anyway :/ lol x

Mmm lovely, sausage egg muffin. I get it with hash brown, which is dipped in curry sauce :S strange much? Not wrong with having 2, I do, gorgeouss :) xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Lol zebra one would have two but I was
Trying to b healthy just having one like lol
I love Maccys curry sauce 

How brill would it be if we all got our bfps 

I've found a way to kill a bit of time new car
Shopping :)


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> This has been one weird month Excalibur! Ooooooo, monday!! GL and FX for you!!! I hope this is your month!!!
> I dont know what to make of everything! I thought i had it in the bag last month, i had loads of symptoms. But this month nothing... just gas, spots, greasy hair, cramping! Sounds more like AF is coming to be honest! x x

It sure has been one strange month! Thank you so much hun, I really hope the :witch: stays away! I am keeping my fingers crossed so tight for us all to get a :bfp: this month!! I hope AF stays away for you! :dust: I keep prodding my lower abdomen as it feels quite bloated and I keep feeling a little lump :o My cervix is medium/high and wet also? :shrug: Can't wait to test with a FRER in the morning!! Going to watch One Born Every Minute in 15 minutes then head to bed ;) xxx


----------



## bluedaisy

You ladies are wonderful!

Looking bad is usually not good but I would welcome it if it meant BFP :)\

Good luck! x


----------



## WeeNat

I've stopped checking my cervix, i just dont know what to do? 

I was howling last time i watched one born every minute!!

yes :dust: sending everyone lots of babydust!!It would be amazing if we all got our :bfp:s together x x x


----------



## Chelle26

Lol I love 1 born every minute not as good 
As seeing the real thing tho I was very lucky
With a friend who had no partner

Blue daisy these girls are lovely very supportive


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Bluedaisy :hugs:

Right Folks, im off for now... hubby has made me a decaff cuppa and brought in some chocolate... that should help my spots :haha: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

bluedaisy: Everyone on BnB is lovely :)

WeeNat: You should have a look on Google if you are not sure, I'm new to it :haha: xxx

Chelle: I love One Born Every Minute! It's on now :yipee: Makes me really broody and want my own!! Roll on these :bfp:'s :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Awwww Chelle :hugs:

Your suppotive too! I've made good friends on here. Now off to greet my eyes out watching OBEM :) x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Thanks Bluedaisy :hugs:
> 
> Right Folks, im off for now... hubby has made me a decaff cuppa and brought in some chocolate... that should help my spots :haha: x x x

Enjoy :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur... im google mad!!! One more to add to my list :haha:!

Hugs to you all and hope i get some good news off you all tomorrow x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Lol zebra one would have two but I was
> Trying to b healthy just having one like lol
> I love Maccys curry sauce
> 
> How brill would it be if we all got our bfps
> 
> I've found a way to kill a bit of time new car
> Shopping :)

Two wont hurt once in a while :) Their curry sauce is divine. I love their sour cream too.

It would be great if we all got them, especially together.

I love One Born Every Minute. On record, watch it with the partner, wishing it was me and him instead. Makes me real broody!

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur... im google mad!!! One more to add to my list :haha:!
> 
> Hugs to you all and hope i get some good news off you all tomorrow x x x

Haha I used to be Google mad before I found BnB! I still look up the odd things but not as much :haha:

:hugs: Fingers crossed for good new from everyone tomorrow xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Well tested this Mornin to big fat bfn :( 
I'm only using 25 mui tests ATM tho 
So still a bit of hope any good news girls ????

First time in ages I cried at obem last night 
Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, I got exactly the same results! Fingers crossed for those BFP's soon! :dust:

That's a good sign if you cried at OBEM :haha:


----------



## WeeNat

Morning Chelle and Excalibur,

Sorry to hear you both got a :bfn: today. I tested again and got the same result. I also had a temp dip so not looking good here!!


----------



## Excalibur

Morning WeeNat :hugs:

Sorry to hear about your BFN hun :(


----------



## WeeNat

Hi Excalibur... I just don't "feel" pregnant... These tests I've bought from Amazon are confirming that im not. I've got about 5 days left until AF, I'm 10dpo. Huff, I've not touched a drop of alcohol since the beginning of Jan, hubby is going out with the lads tomorrow night. Huff huff huff
How you gettin on? x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Hi Excalibur... I just don't "feel" pregnant... These tests I've bought from Amazon are confirming that im not. I've got about 5 days left until AF, I'm 10dpo. Huff, I've not touched a drop of alcohol since the beginning of Jan, hubby is going out with the lads tomorrow night. Huff huff huff
> How you gettin on? x

You still have 5 days until AF hun, things could change in those 5 days, AF is due on Monday for me but I'm trying to think Positive :hugs: I haven't touched alcohol for ages! My cramps are a bit more mild today, hopefully it was late IB :thumbup: I didn't find out we were pregnant last time until 6 weeks gone so there is still hope! :dust: x


----------



## Zebra2023

Sorry to hear about everyone's BFN :(

I tested again today and got the same result. Still having symptoms and twinges

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: Symptoms and twinges is a good sign :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I hope it is, I am getting very impatient now. 

I had very bad wind last night :S kept me awake, absolutely shattered :haha:

Baby dust for all xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> I hope it is, I am getting very impatient now.
> 
> I had very bad wind last night :S kept me awake, absolutely shattered :haha:
> 
> Baby dust for all xxx

Wind is a good sign aswell! Well, maybe not for your OH :rofl: But yeah..fingers crossed and baby :dust: for us all xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Excalibur, i should remain postive but last month i thought i was, i had every symptom and it was a :bfn:... now this month is different.... hardly any symptoms.

Sorry you got a :bfn: too Zebra, i had very sore stomach last night and had bad (TMI) diarrhea, last night and this morning. I know its nothing i ate as my hubby and daughter seem fine. Felt a mild headache today and not 100%... i hope its not af!!!! Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I hope it is, I am getting very impatient now.
> 
> I had very bad wind last night :S kept me awake, absolutely shattered :haha:
> 
> Baby dust for all xxx
> 
> Wind is a good sign aswell! Well, maybe not for your OH :rofl: But yeah..fingers crossed and baby :dust: for us all xxxClick to expand...

:haha: TMI here but it absolutely stinks!! Feels sorry for him :)



WeeNat said:


> Thanks Excalibur, i should remain postive but last month i thought i was, i had every symptom and it was a :bfn:... now this month is different.... hardly any symptoms.
> 
> Sorry you got a :bfn: too Zebra, i had very sore stomach last night and had bad (TMI) diarrhea, last night and this morning. I know its nothing i ate as my hubby and daughter seem fine. Felt a mild headache today and not 100%... i hope its not af!!!! Grrrrrrrrr

I hope it isn't AF either, lets hope it keeps away!! We want that BFP!! Lots of baby dust :)


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Hi ladies :hugs:
How is everyone today? sorry I wasnt here last night, been so tired lately I didnt come online at all - unusual for me, im always online!

Ive been reading alot of your posts - firstly don't read into your cm or c position too much - it varies for each person so is never a sure fire way of knowing. 
Ive just done a short online course with fertilityfriend and ive learned soo much about fertility and ovulation - it's fantastic! I took an online test and got 91%..... it's really VERY VERY useful stuff if any of us do end up with BFN's this cycle.

My symptoms now are:-
Feeling bloated, 
Headaches, 
Smells are getting to me (my husband seems to have bad stinky sweaty feet which, in all fairness, is unusual for him!)
Getting some kind of electric shock type twinges lol - hard to explain the sensation
Tiredness - or extreme laziness lol
HUNGRYYYYYYYY Very hungry! or just plain greedy!
Feeling nauseous, only very slightly, but all day.



CONGRATS LANEY of your BFP!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Soooooo happy for you hunni! :cloud9: AF not due until Mon or Tues and am going away to Weymouth on Monday for a family holiday so will leave testing until monday (if I can hold out!!) :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Hope it's not AF hun :( Every pregnancy is different so there you might have different symptoms this time or no symptoms at all :hugs: 

Zebra: :haha: Oh dear! 

1MoreMakes3: Hope you have a nice holiday hun, keep up posted on your test results :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

Hey all at least I'm not the only disappointed
One today :( me no likey these bfns !!!!

But on another note my boobs are killing 
Me feel like I got lead weights on nipple 
Bars lol but that could b af aswell 

What are the best tests for early results


----------



## Excalibur

Nobody likes seeing BFN's hun :( Unless you don't want to be Pregnant of course! I have sore boobs aswell. Hopefully it's a good sign! :dust: A lot of people recommend FRER for an Early Result test but I'm getting BFN's at 10DPO with them so I'm not sure? :wacko:


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Chelle26 said:


> Hey all at least I'm not the only disappointed
> One today :( me no likey these bfns !!!!
> 
> But on another note my boobs are killing
> Me feel like I got lead weights on nipple
> Bars lol but that could b af aswell
> 
> What are the best tests for early results

lmao!!! I know the feeling hun!!

Ive always used the one step early pregnancy strips. they are very sensitive and have always been great with all 4 of my pregnancies xxxx you can get them from ebay for around £5 for about 30 of them! they r the ones doctors use xxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat: Hope it's not AF hun :( Every pregnancy is different so there you might have different symptoms this time or no symptoms at all :hugs:
> 
> Zebra: :haha: Oh dear!
> 
> 1MoreMakes3: Hope you have a nice holiday hun, keep up posted on your test results :dust:

Thanks hunni, ill definately keep you all posted on the results. And will also be keeping an eye on everyone elses results and looking out for all our :bfp::dust:


----------



## Excalibur

1MoreMakes3: You're welcome hun :hugs: I really hope we all get :bfp:'s!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

I'm terrible with eBay I can find stuff but don't
Know how to work PayPal lmao !!!! I'm gonna
Learn tho and stock up on them badboys :)


----------



## Excalibur

Ebay is good but I don't think I'll be getting the IC's that I got again! They are not very good for me! :(


----------



## WeeNat

Hello everyone, Im getting sharp pains in my boobies... they feel more sore?? I dont normally get sore breasts before AF... plus i tend to vomit before my period and ive done nothing like that (i know, weird huh) !! I've gotta stop trying to find ways of making me sound like i could be prego, im sure my hubby is getting a little disinterested now! 
He is very supportive though x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Forgot to say welcome back 1moremakes3! :hugs: x x


----------



## Chelle26

Lol oh has just come to me to tell me
He ordered some preseed today and
A posh ov checker lol !!!! My god I do love 
Him !!!


----------



## Chelle26

Lol oh has just come to me to tell me
He ordered some preseed today and
A posh ov checker lol !!!! My god I do love 
Him !!!:hugs:


----------



## WeeNat

Awww bless him!! Thats so nice... x x


----------



## Chelle26

Lol we also just had the how many kids convo
He wasn't happy with my answer of 5 hehe :)


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Good sign! My boobs are getting more sore by the day aswell! 

Chelle: Awww bless him!


----------



## Chelle26

Ooo girls my nipples itch but it's too sore 
To itch them !!


----------



## Chelle26

Ooo girls my nipples itch but it's too sore 
To itch them !!


----------



## WeeNat

Ha ha...Chelle, my hubby would love to have 5 kids!!

Hi Excalibur, i hope its a good sign for the both of us! I noticed when i was holding my DD i felt it uncomfortable with her pushing against my chest! Although when i take my bra off they are sore for 2 seconds then im fine letting them swing free!! Ha ha ha...xx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Chelle26 said:


> I'm terrible with eBay I can find stuff but don't
> Know how to work PayPal lmao !!!! I'm gonna
> Learn tho and stock up on them badboys :)

:haha: Im an ebay addict! ive only gotts say the word and DH rolls his eyes and checks the bank lmao! xxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Itchy nips are a good sign Chelle! Oooooooo.... mine arent itchy but i sometimes feel a burning pain in my right one haa haa haa x x


----------



## Chelle26

Let's hope it's a good sign 

My mom has barred me from using her account :)

ladies gonna b a party pooper I'm 
Off to bed now am knackered lol
So good night all xx


----------



## WeeNat

Night night Chelle x x


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Chelle26 said:


> Let's hope it's a good sign
> 
> My mom has barred me from using her account :)
> 
> ladies gonna b a party pooper I'm
> Off to bed now am knackered lol
> So good night all xx

sounds like a good sign to me :winkwink:

If you have a bank account and email address its pretty easy to get ur own to play with!

Night night hun - sleep well xxxxxx


----------



## WeeNat

How are you getting on 1moremakes3?? x


----------



## Excalibur

Hope it's a good sign for us all! :dust:

I'm also off to bed soon. I can't stop yawning and it's only 10pm!!

Night night all. Sweet dreams xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

WeeNat Sorry hun, only just read your 'welcoming me back' lol Thank you!!

Im feeling really positive tbh - never even felt this way with my other pregnancies! but thinking of it that way maybe thats not a good sign lol!

What about you hun? except getting more comfort from letting your boobs hang low and free lmfao!! xxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Excalibur Night night hunni - sweet dreams xxxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey, no worries, this thread goes pretty quick :). 

Thats good your feeling positive! Im trying to to feel too much this cycle...

My boobies feel fantastic and free....ahhhhhhh :haha: x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Evening all,

Just caught up with the thread. 

Weenat - Made me laugh when you said swing free. Best feeling is taking bras off. They are so not comfortable.

This BFNs for all of us isn't good. Getting impatient for us all. 10/11 dpo. Where are they all! More baby dust I think!!

I felt really sick today making mine and my partners tea. Spag bol. The mince smelt absolutely disgusting. I didn't have any in the end. I usually love it :S I am loving chips instead, rarely eat chips. Anyone else got cravings?

xxx


----------



## Rednyc1979

I tested on day 5..lol I felt dumb after.


----------



## WeeNat

Good night Excalibur... x x x


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

WeeNat said:


> Hey, no worries, this thread goes pretty quick :).
> 
> Thats good your feeling positive! Im trying to to feel too much this cycle...
> 
> My boobies feel fantastic and free....ahhhhhhh :haha: x x

:haha:\\:D/ I love the evenings when I can just get my pj's on and let everything hang loose lol xx

I always have sore boobies around this time so i cant say if mine is due to af or not, although they do seem a little more sore than normal. more of a 'bruised' feeling. xxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Zebra2023 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just caught up with the thread.
> 
> Weenat - Made me laugh when you said swing free. Best feeling is taking bras off. They are so not comfortable.
> 
> This BFNs for all of us isn't good. Getting impatient for us all. 10/11 dpo. Where are they all! More baby dust I think!!
> 
> I felt really sick today making mine and my partners tea. Spag bol. The mince smelt absolutely disgusting. I didn't have any in the end. I usually love it :S I am loving chips instead, rarely eat chips. Anyone else got cravings?
> 
> xxx

sounds like a fab sign hun!! :thumbup:

Im craving mini peperamis all day lol and absolutely anything sweet in the evenings. xxxxxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just caught up with the thread.
> 
> Weenat - Made me laugh when you said swing free. Best feeling is taking bras off. They are so not comfortable.
> 
> This BFNs for all of us isn't good. Getting impatient for us all. 10/11 dpo. Where are they all! More baby dust I think!!
> 
> I felt really sick today making mine and my partners tea. Spag bol. The mince smelt absolutely disgusting. I didn't have any in the end. I usually love it :S I am loving chips instead, rarely eat chips. Anyone else got cravings?
> 
> xxx

I love taking my bra off... they arent quite at belly button swinging level so i can safely let them hang loose!! Ha ha

I was feeling sick today too and had a stuffy head... i was making my sister scrambled eggs (she is 22wks preggs) and i tasted a bit and it made me feel like chundering!! I normaly love eggs...

I dont think i have cravings but love drinking really cold diluting orange juice!


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Rednyc1979 said:


> I tested on day 5..lol I felt dumb after.

Hiya hunni. do you mean 5dpo??? xx


----------



## Zebra2023

1MoreMakes3 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> Just caught up with the thread.
> 
> Weenat - Made me laugh when you said swing free. Best feeling is taking bras off. They are so not comfortable.
> 
> This BFNs for all of us isn't good. Getting impatient for us all. 10/11 dpo. Where are they all! More baby dust I think!!
> 
> I felt really sick today making mine and my partners tea. Spag bol. The mince smelt absolutely disgusting. I didn't have any in the end. I usually love it :S I am loving chips instead, rarely eat chips. Anyone else got cravings?
> 
> xxx
> 
> sounds like a fab sign hun!! :thumbup:
> 
> Im craving mini peperamis all day lol and absolutely anything sweet in the evenings. xxxxxxxClick to expand...

I love peperamis. I could eat one now...nom nom.



WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> Just caught up with the thread.
> 
> Weenat - Made me laugh when you said swing free. Best feeling is taking bras off. They are so not comfortable.
> 
> This BFNs for all of us isn't good. Getting impatient for us all. 10/11 dpo. Where are they all! More baby dust I think!!
> 
> I felt really sick today making mine and my partners tea. Spag bol. The mince smelt absolutely disgusting. I didn't have any in the end. I usually love it :S I am loving chips instead, rarely eat chips. Anyone else got cravings?
> 
> xxx
> 
> I love taking my bra off... they arent quite at belly button swinging level so i can safely let them hang loose!! Ha ha
> 
> I was feeling sick today too and had a stuffy head... i was making my sister scrambled eggs (she is 22wks preggs) and i tasted a bit and it made me feel like chundering!! I normaly love eggs...
> 
> I dont think i have cravings but love drinking really cold diluting orange juice!Click to expand...

Its the best thing!! Umm mine are...almost. Bloody huge. TMI!

Aww bless, thats sweet. I love scrambled eggs. I will miss the food that I will grow to dislike. 

I am all for juice at the moment. Weird how we all have similar cravings :)

xxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

WeeNat said:


> I love taking my bra off... they arent quite at belly button swinging level so i can safely let them hang loose!! Ha ha
> 
> I was feeling sick today too and had a stuffy head... i was making my sister scrambled eggs (she is 22wks preggs) and i tasted a bit and it made me feel like chundering!! I normaly love eggs...
> 
> I dont think i have cravings but love drinking really cold diluting orange juice!

:rofl: Well before I read that about the not quite at belly button swinging level, I had a mouthful of pepsi! ended up all over me! boy did that make me chuckle!! hhahahahaha xxxxxxxx


----------



## WeeNat

I dont normaly have sore bbs before AF but then again ive never really looked for symptoms before x


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra - Ooooooooo....... did you have a maccy d today??? :haha:
I was off food today but have a naughty sweet tooth!!!

1moremakes3 - :rofl: well im glad your pepsi didnt come out your nose!! Its sore, i should know, ive done it before... infront of a boy i liked!! Try looking sexy choking on pepsi and then it to shoot out your nose!! Nice..... he still dated me tho... :happydance: OOh-yeah!!


----------



## Zebra2023

I had a hot chocolate and a yorkie mcflurry. No breakfast though :( Did you?


----------



## WeeNat

Nope, no MDs for me... there isnt one local only a burgerking. Mmmm a milkshake....!!


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

WeeNat said:


> Zebra - Ooooooooo....... did you have a maccy d today??? :haha:
> I was off food today but have a naughty sweet tooth!!!
> 
> 1moremakes3 - :rofl: well im glad your pepsi didnt come out your nose!! Its sore, i should know, ive done it before... infront of a boy i liked!! Try looking sexy choking on pepsi and then it to shoot out your nose!! Nice..... he still dated me tho... :happydance: OOh-yeah!!

lol, ive done that with milk, but never pepsi!! ouch!
He probably liked your party trick :blush: hehehe

:sad1:Well ladies, sorry to be another party pooper but im knackered! DH is on the 6-2 shift this week so gotta get up at 5am :sleep:

night night sweeties - sleep tight - and sweet dreams of :bfp: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Night Night 1moremakes3 and Zebra... im offski too, going to get me some cold juice then off to bed!! 

Hope i hear good news from everyone and me included!! :dust: x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Mmmm burger king. Making me hungry.

Ok ladies. Good night, sweet dreams. Hoping for good news tomorrow for us all.

Night xxx


----------



## Excalibur

:bfn: for me today! I thought I saw two lines on one of my tests but I think it was a nasty Evap! :cry:


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no Excalibur... i got excited for a second as i thought the image said :bfp:!!! I tested again today but its another bfn!! x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Oh no Excalibur... i got excited for a second as i thought the image said :bfp:!!! I tested again today but its another bfn!! x x x

Oops sorry hun. Lol. Sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: There is two lines on one of my IC's but I'm sure it's an Evap? :shrug: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Post so we can have a look... are you sure its an evap??? Did it come up in the time frame?? I had a temp drop yesterday.... but today its up again, i dont know much about temping and just this last week was curious so i started (which is silly i know) but i guess im trying to hold out hope for a :bfp:!!! x x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Sorry to hear about your BFN Weenat. I got a BFN today too :(

Excalibur - Fingers crossed that it is a BFP!! 

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Yeah it came up within the time frame :wacko: A temp dip then a temp rise could be a good sign! :yipee: 

Zebra: Thank you hun :hugs: Sorry to hear about your BFN.

Here are my tests from this morning:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120302_092005.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-4.jpg


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks Excalibur

I can see two lines :)


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: You're welcome hun :hugs: There is two lines there but I think it's an Evap? :cry:


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm not sure, you had two lines the other day as well didn't you? Possible that it is a BFP. Do another test? I've never had evap lines, always get BFN straight away. Here is hoping for you :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> I'm not sure, you had two lines the other day as well didn't you? Possible that it is a BFP. Do another test? I've never had evap lines, always get BFN straight away. Here is hoping for you :hugs:

Yeah I did have a BFP the other day but turned negative the day after and every since up until today? :wacko: I'm going to wait until the morning to test again as FMU is best, especially when testing early, I have come to the conclusion that I may just have low hormone levels :shrug: Thank you hun :hugs: :dust: for all xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, you had two lines the other day as well didn't you? Possible that it is a BFP. Do another test? I've never had evap lines, always get BFN straight away. Here is hoping for you :hugs:
> 
> Yeah I did have a BFP the other day but turned negative the day after and every since up until today? :wacko: I'm going to wait until the morning to test again as FMU is best, especially when testing early, I have come to the conclusion that I may just have low hormone levels :shrug: Thank you hun :hugs: :dust: for all xxxClick to expand...

Could well be, I was thinking that. It is looking good though. Keep us informed. Good luck and lots of baby dust :) :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, you had two lines the other day as well didn't you? Possible that it is a BFP. Do another test? I've never had evap lines, always get BFN straight away. Here is hoping for you :hugs:
> 
> Yeah I did have a BFP the other day but turned negative the day after and every since up until today? :wacko: I'm going to wait until the morning to test again as FMU is best, especially when testing early, I have come to the conclusion that I may just have low hormone levels :shrug: Thank you hun :hugs: :dust: for all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Could well be, I was thinking that. It is looking good though. Keep us informed. Good luck and lots of baby dust :) :hugs: :dust: xxxClick to expand...

Thank you hun and I'll be sure to keep you updated. :dust: for you aswell :D :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you :D :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

i can see two lines too!!! Im excited for you.

Im the same as Zebra, i never even had an evap this month!! x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> i can see two lines too!!! Im excited for you.
> 
> Im the same as Zebra, i never even had an evap this month!! x x

Thank you hun. Evaps are nasty! Count yourself lucky you haven't had any. :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I feel like my head is all mushed up :( I am confused, I have no idea at what either. Feel dumb as anything. Got a slight headache.


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Hope you feel better soon hun :( All this waiting and not knowing is enough to drive anyone insane! :(


----------



## WeeNat

Im not feeling lucky at all... i dont think this is my month!! I honestly honestly just feel like its not my month!

But im sending you all positive vibes for your :bfp:s x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: Hope you feel better soon hun :( All this waiting and not knowing is enough to drive anyone insane! :(

Thank you, I hope I do. I am so confused. I am going insane, I must be. Not good :haha:



WeeNat said:


> Im not feeling lucky at all... i dont think this is my month!! I honestly honestly just feel like its not my month!
> 
> But im sending you all positive vibes for your :bfp:s x

You never know Weenat. BFP might pop out when you test again. Fingers crossed. :dust:

I am going over my cycles and stuff again as I kind of pushed them out once I did the deed if you know what I mean. Just literally POAS constantly waiting, impatient. TMI there. I am late for my period...I think. Confused even more now.


----------



## srrhc

Did any of you experience cramps and bloated feeling on 3dpo? I have been like this for past 3 days and really tired (more than usual). We've been ttc for 7 months and I just started charting this month. I guess I am paying more attention to my symptoms now, but don't want to get my hopes up as I had a chemical preg. last month :cry:

This is the slowest tww ever! 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## WeeNat

Ooooooh your late Zebra!!!

My af isnt until th 5-6th. I have a 32 day cycle.....


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: There is still plenty of time for a :bfp: yet! Think positive hun and it just may happen ;)

Zebra: You're welcome hun :hugs:

srrhc: Cramping at 3DPO might just be Post Ovulation Cramping hun. I wouldn't worry too much :hugs: Good luck! xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hello srrhc :hi:

I wasnt bloated but most of everyone on this thread (im sure i can speak on their behalf) were really gassy :haha:

I was more bloated about 2 days ago now nothing!

GL x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

srrhc said:


> Did any of you experience cramps and bloated feeling on 3dpo? I have been like this for past 3 days and really tired (more than usual). We've been ttc for 7 months and I just started charting this month. I guess I am paying more attention to my symptoms now, but don't want to get my hopes up as I had a chemical preg. last month :cry:
> 
> This is the slowest tww ever!
> Good luck to everyone!

I did yeah, it varies as everyone is different. Good sign though. The two week wait is horrible. Drives me insane!! Good luck and keep us informed :dust:



WeeNat said:


> Ooooooh your late Zebra!!!
> 
> My af isnt until th 5-6th. I have a 32 day cycle.....

I was due on the 29th...I have a regular 28 day cycle. Never late either. Oooo good sign? Still getting a negative test though? 

I hope your AF doesn't turn up :)


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Hello srrhc :hi:
> 
> I wasnt bloated but most of everyone on this thread (im sure i can speak on their behalf) were really gassy :haha:
> 
> I was more bloated about 2 days ago now nothing!
> 
> GL x x x

My gas wont go, better through the day, worse at night :( :haha:


----------



## WeeNat

my gas is settled now... do you know what? If i get my AF ive just admitted to being gassy, with loose stools, greasy haired spotty faced monster :rofl: x


----------



## srrhc

Zebra2023 said:


> srrhc said:
> 
> 
> Did any of you experience cramps and bloated feeling on 3dpo? I have been like this for past 3 days and really tired (more than usual). We've been ttc for 7 months and I just started charting this month. I guess I am paying more attention to my symptoms now, but don't want to get my hopes up as I had a chemical preg. last month :cry:
> 
> This is the slowest tww ever!
> Good luck to everyone!
> 
> I did yeah, it varies as everyone is different. Good sign though. The two week wait is horrible. Drives me insane!! Good luck and keep us informed :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooh your late Zebra!!!
> 
> My af isnt until th 5-6th. I have a 32 day cycle.....Click to expand...
> 
> I was due on the 29th...I have a regular 28 day cycle. Never late either. Oooo good sign? Still getting a negative test though?
> 
> I hope your AF doesn't turn up :)Click to expand...

I'll definitely keep you updated as I am now addicted to this website and can't stay off of it!:haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> my gas is settled now... do you know what? If i get my AF ive just admitted to being gassy, with loose stools, greasy haired spotty faced monster :rofl: x

:haha: I wouldn't worry about it. I admitted some pretty disgusting stuff too :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

This thread is so funny! At least it keeps us giggling if nothing else :rofl:


----------



## Zebra2023

That it does :)

I have figured out why I may be getting negative pregnancy test. My urine is very diluted, with the amount I am drinking. My urine is like...water...haha! May have to stop drinking and hold it in...difficult!


----------



## WeeNat

hee hee hee.... well that makes me feel better :hugs: xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Is yours the same? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Is your urine really diluted first thing in the morning aswell? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

That would make your tests neg...mine are just neg becoz they are being difficult!! Plus i have heaps on thenm so im peeing at will! :haha:

Im glad your giggling at the Thread Excalibur... its good to keep smiling!! xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: Is your urine really diluted first thing in the morning aswell? xxx

It is yeah, it does get darker throughout the day but still remains really light. It is like water, with a little tinge of yellow. I take it yours is too?



WeeNat said:


> That would make your tests neg...mine are just neg becoz they are being difficult!! Plus i have heaps on thenm so im peeing at will! :haha:
> 
> Im glad your giggling at the Thread Excalibur... its good to keep smiling!! xx

So I need to hold my pee in for a long time and not drink loads. Ummm I shall try! I am thinking of getting a super sensitive pregnancy test too. Does anyone know the best one to use? I have the cheapo ones from Amazon :) :haha:

You will need to as you have 150!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> That would make your tests neg...mine are just neg becoz they are being difficult!! Plus i have heaps on thenm so im peeing at will! :haha:
> 
> Im glad your giggling at the Thread Excalibur... its good to keep smiling!! xx

Haha it sure is, we have to keep smiling at times like this :haha: xx


----------



## Zebra2023

:D


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: Is your urine really diluted first thing in the morning aswell? xxx
> 
> It is yeah, it does get darker throughout the day but still remains really light. It is like water, with a little tinge of yellow. I take it yours is too?
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> That would make your tests neg...mine are just neg becoz they are being difficult!! Plus i have heaps on thenm so im peeing at will! :haha:
> 
> Im glad your giggling at the Thread Excalibur... its good to keep smiling!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> So I need to hold my pee in for a long time and not drink loads. Ummm I shall try! I am thinking of getting a super sensitive pregnancy test too. Does anyone know the best one to use? I have the cheapo ones from Amazon :) :haha:
> 
> You will need to as you have 150!! :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

My Urine is quite strong in the morning to be honest. Do you drink a lot late at night? Maybe you should pee into a tub/cup and if it looks strong, then do a HPT, if my urine looks really weak and light yellow, I don't bother testing I know it will be a BFN :thumbup:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: Is your urine really diluted first thing in the morning aswell? xxx
> 
> It is yeah, it does get darker throughout the day but still remains really light. It is like water, with a little tinge of yellow. I take it yours is too?
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> That would make your tests neg...mine are just neg becoz they are being difficult!! Plus i have heaps on thenm so im peeing at will! :haha:
> 
> Im glad your giggling at the Thread Excalibur... its good to keep smiling!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> So I need to hold my pee in for a long time and not drink loads. Ummm I shall try! I am thinking of getting a super sensitive pregnancy test too. Does anyone know the best one to use? I have the cheapo ones from Amazon :) :haha:
> 
> You will need to as you have 150!! :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> My Urine is quite strong in the morning to be honest. Do you drink a lot late at night? Maybe you should pee into a tub/cup and if it looks strong, then do a HPT, if my urine looks really weak and light yellow, I don't bother testing I know it will be a BFN :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am drinking a lot throughout the day as I feel very thirsty. I pee in to tubs rather than holding it down in to my urine. That is where I have gone wrong. Need to stop drinking loads and re-test.


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: I have a weak bladder and it's really hard holding in Urine, I say if you need to go then you need to go but I would seriously try holding it if you can. Hopefully you will get a BFP when your urine is stronger ;) Good luck xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Im just confuddeld...my bbs dont hurt today??? :shrug:

I have ZERO symptoms now!! Nothing...?


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: I have a weak bladder and it's really hard holding in Urine, I say if you need to go then you need to go but I would seriously try holding it if you can. Hopefully you will get a BFP when your urine is stronger ;) Good luck xxx

It is difficult to hold urine in. I am going to try my best but I doubt I will be able too. I hope so!! :dust: Thank you xxx



WeeNat said:


> Im just confuddeld...my bbs dont hurt today??? :shrug:
> 
> I have ZERO symptoms now!! Nothing...?

They come and go Weenat, don't give up yet :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: As Zebra pointed out, symptoms come and go. You still have 3 days until your estimated testing day according to your ticker so don't give up :hugs: xxx

Zebra: Yeah it is really hard to hold it in, I know from experience lol, it hurts when it gets so full! :haha: Good luck hun and let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat: As Zebra pointed out, symptoms come and go. You still have 3 days until your estimated testing day according to your ticker so don't give up :hugs: xxx
> 
> Zebra: Yeah it is really hard to hold it in, I know from experience lol, it hurts when it gets so full! :haha: Good luck hun and let us know how you get on xxx

It isn't very pleasant, as you said, when you need to go you got to go.

Thank you, will keep you all informed on here. Same with everyone else, let us know if you get BFP!! :dust:

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat: As Zebra pointed out, symptoms come and go. You still have 3 days until your estimated testing day according to your ticker so don't give up :hugs: xxx
> 
> Zebra: Yeah it is really hard to hold it in, I know from experience lol, it hurts when it gets so full! :haha: Good luck hun and let us know how you get on xxx
> 
> It isn't very pleasant, as you said, when you need to go you got to go.
> 
> Thank you, will keep you all informed on here. Same with everyone else, let us know if you get BFP!! :dust:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs: Will keep you updated for sure! Hope we all get a BFP! :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: I have a weak bladder and it's really hard holding in Urine, I say if you need to go then you need to go but I would seriously try holding it if you can. Hopefully you will get a BFP when your urine is stronger ;) Good luck xxx
> 
> It is difficult to hold urine in. I am going to try my best but I doubt I will be able too. I hope so!! :dust: Thank you xxx
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Im just confuddeld...my bbs dont hurt today??? :shrug:
> 
> I have ZERO symptoms now!! Nothing...?Click to expand...
> 
> They come and go Weenat, don't give up yet :dust: xxxClick to expand...

Grrrrrr.....This can be quite frustrating.... Thanks Zebra x x x x :hugs:

Im muching on chocolate just now Mmmmmmm.... felt a bit sick so this has made me feel better... Yummers x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Nom nom nom :haha: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hom nom nom nom...... :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat: As Zebra pointed out, symptoms come and go. You still have 3 days until your estimated testing day according to your ticker so don't give up :hugs: xxx
> 
> Zebra: Yeah it is really hard to hold it in, I know from experience lol, it hurts when it gets so full! :haha: Good luck hun and let us know how you get on xxx
> 
> It isn't very pleasant, as you said, when you need to go you got to go.
> 
> Thank you, will keep you all informed on here. Same with everyone else, let us know if you get BFP!! :dust:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: Will keep you updated for sure! Hope we all get a BFP! :dust: xxxClick to expand...

You're welcome :hugs: Will keep my eyes peeled out for all the BFPs!!



WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: I have a weak bladder and it's really hard holding in Urine, I say if you need to go then you need to go but I would seriously try holding it if you can. Hopefully you will get a BFP when your urine is stronger ;) Good luck xxx
> 
> It is difficult to hold urine in. I am going to try my best but I doubt I will be able too. I hope so!! :dust: Thank you xxx
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Im just confuddeld...my bbs dont hurt today??? :shrug:
> 
> I have ZERO symptoms now!! Nothing...?Click to expand...
> 
> They come and go Weenat, don't give up yet :dust: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Grrrrrr.....This can be quite frustrating.... Thanks Zebra x x x x :hugs:
> 
> Im muching on chocolate just now Mmmmmmm.... felt a bit sick so this has made me feel better... Yummers x x xClick to expand...

You're welcome :) Feeling sick is a good sign.

I am absolutely shattered. I am going to go for a nap I think.

Speak later ladies xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: That is exactly how I feel! Totally worn out! Hope you enjoy your nap. Speak to you later :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: That is exactly how I feel! Totally worn out! Hope you enjoy your nap. Speak to you later :hugs: xxx

Did you go rest? Has made me feel worse, I couldn't really get comfy or sleep. Keep waking up needed a drink or deep twinges in my stomach. I feel really worn out and crap. Ughhh :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: That is exactly how I feel! Totally worn out! Hope you enjoy your nap. Speak to you later :hugs: xxx
> 
> Did you go rest? Has made me feel worse, I couldn't really get comfy or sleep. Keep waking up needed a drink or deep twinges in my stomach. I feel really worn out and crap. Ughhh :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

No I didn't go and rest hun, might have to later on though if I still feel this exhausted! It's not like me at all to feel this tired!! Hope the twinges in your stomach is a good sign hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: That is exactly how I feel! Totally worn out! Hope you enjoy your nap. Speak to you later :hugs: xxx
> 
> Did you go rest? Has made me feel worse, I couldn't really get comfy or sleep. Keep waking up needed a drink or deep twinges in my stomach. I feel really worn out and crap. Ughhh :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No I didn't go and rest hun, might have to later on though if I still feel this exhausted! It's not like me at all to feel this tired!! Hope the twinges in your stomach is a good sign hun :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

It is sounding really good that you are feeling tired and exhausted. Even though it feels a bit meh but feels good at the same time. They certainly feel it, felt like this the first time round, I don't get like this when my period is due. I just get bad period pains and that's it. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: I hope all these signs and symptoms are a good thing for us both :dust: I also just suffer with cramps when my AF is due, never this worn out! Like you said..it's just..meh! :haha: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Ditto, I hope they are too. I am trying to hold my urine in, I am dying to go to the loo. But I want to hold it in for as long as I can see if I can get BFP!! Probably not doing me any good like. TMI there :haha: Yep, all meh, something good will come out of all this though. That's how I am looking at it right now :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Aww I hope you can hold it in for a little bit longer, will be worth it if a BFP comes out of it! :yipee: I look forward to seeing the good result at the end of all this! Then it will all be worth the while :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Held it in since 1pm, think I will need to hold it in for a few more hours as my urine is very diluted in a morning, that is well over 6 hours as well. Ughh. I am going to try later on, I want a BFP!!

Be right on here if I do get one after I stop jumping on my partner and crying. That's if it shows. Baffled if not as I am 3 days later. Thank you :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Have you been to the doctors and asked for blood work? Maybe that would be easier if your Urine is always diluted? :o xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

It has crossed my mind but I hate needles :) I think waiting for the results would drive me insane and all. I might pop out for some super sensitive tests as the ones I have are cheap ones. Might test later on tonight see where that gets me xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Fingers crossed for you hun! :dust:

Omg..I can't stop yawning!!!! Absolutely drained!! :(


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you. Super impatient now.

You are making me yawn :haha: 3 times yawned in less than a minute. Oh gosh, what is wrong with us hey? :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Oops...sorry hun... :haha: I think something must be making us feel this tired? ;) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

:haha: I was just kidding :) it must be!! Little bundles of joy preparing itself, making our bodies work hard. I had no idea what else to call it =P :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Bundles of joy is a perfect name :haha: Little things must be snuggling in borrowing our energy :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

It is quite cute actually isn't it? :D It has to be, we've both said we don't usually get like this, what else could it be? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sure is hehe :D I totally know what you mean hun, if it's new to us both, must be something going on with our bodies, right? :yipee: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I got pregnant once before but had a miscarriage, I wasn't far along but I never got some of the symptoms as I am getting now. Guess every pregnancy is different. Was heartbreaking. So I am hoping for this BFP even more.

There is something going on for both of us for sure, I have a good feeling about it. A lot stronger this time round, maybe this one will stay? Hope it does anyway :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> I got pregnant once before but had a miscarriage, I wasn't far along but I never got some of the symptoms as I am getting now. Guess every pregnancy is different. Was heartbreaking. So I am hoping for this BFP even more.
> 
> There is something going on for both of us for sure, I have a good feeling about it. A lot stronger this time round, maybe this one will stay? Hope it does anyway :) xxx

Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: I also had a Miscarriage on 4th January, I was 6 and a half weeks gone. This is first cycle TTC after Miscarriage. Yeah no pregnancy is the same hun. :)

I hope we both have sticky beans :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Can i join in this thread???
i am about 9 or 10 dpo now, im on cd25 and i ovulated on cd15 or 16. my cycle last month was only 23 days, and the 2 months before that were 26 day, but im usually 30 days. for the past couple of days ive had horrible cramping, bad moods, headaches, and spots. all af signs for me so am waiting for her to arrive, ive done 3 tests this week, first a frer, then a superdrug one, then this morning a frer again, all negatives, so i think that rules me out as i would have thought the frer would pick up if there was anything. but this thread has been an interesting, and fun, read, so i would like to join in here as alot of people at same point in cycles.


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Hey! Cajadaem Of Course you can join in. The more the merrier!
Dont give up yet hun. as we all say here, It aint over til :witch: shows!! xxx

Yeh this thread is great fun! certainly passes away the tww nicely. theyre a bunch of lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant once before but had a miscarriage, I wasn't far along but I never got some of the symptoms as I am getting now. Guess every pregnancy is different. Was heartbreaking. So I am hoping for this BFP even more.
> 
> There is something going on for both of us for sure, I have a good feeling about it. A lot stronger this time round, maybe this one will stay? Hope it does anyway :) xxx
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: I also had a Miscarriage on 4th January, I was 6 and a half weeks gone. This is first cycle TTC after Miscarriage. Yeah no pregnancy is the same hun. :)
> 
> I hope we both have sticky beans :dust: :dust: xxxClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs: Sorry to hear about your loss too. Such an horrible thing to go through. It is our first time TTC after the miscarriage too. I miscarried in January, on New years day, was in hospital. I was about 6 weeks pregnant as well. How weird are we are having similar things happen to us.

I took a super sensitive test waiting 6 hours and it showed negative. I don't think it will work as it was a little more yellow but not enough. Still diluted. I got a few so will try again when it is a lot darker and in the morning.

Lets hope we do get sticky beans and it shows a BFP soon!! :hugs: :dust:

Ooo I see you are from Leeds too...me as well!! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> Can i join in this thread???
> i am about 9 or 10 dpo now, im on cd25 and i ovulated on cd15 or 16. my cycle last month was only 23 days, and the 2 months before that were 26 day, but im usually 30 days. for the past couple of days ive had horrible cramping, bad moods, headaches, and spots. all af signs for me so am waiting for her to arrive, ive done 3 tests this week, first a frer, then a superdrug one, then this morning a frer again, all negatives, so i think that rules me out as i would have thought the frer would pick up if there was anything. but this thread has been an interesting, and fun, read, so i would like to join in here as alot of people at same point in cycles.

Of course :D

Hope you get a BFP soon! Keep us informed xxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Hey ladies, how is everyone today????

my symptoms seem to be getting worse (or better)
Last night in bed i turned over and was rudely awoken by one hell of a sharp pulling pain in my lower abdo - this is extremely familiar with my previous pregnancies

I woke up this am feeling slightly nauseous, not majorly.
Backache all day and still wanting mini peperamis! (mini peps ive now nicknamed them lol)
Also, im sorry if TMI but im gonna say it anyway lol.....this afternoon after wiping i had this very light green/yellowish snotty looking cm :blush::sick:
It almost resembled semen
At 3pm this evening i fell asleep on sofa. :sleep: didnt even know i was that tired until my son (20 month old) woke me up saying 'mama, mama, mama, MUMMYYYY' and DH stood laughing at me!

And now, as we speak, im feeling VERY sicky but also having slight cramps - moslt in lower back though ????

I have actually been pregnant 4 times before. The first ended in a missed miscarriage, then I had my daughter, then when she was 3 months I had another miscarriage, then I found out i was pregnant with my son on her 1st birthday :happydance:

I didnt symptom spot with any of them, i just went on late af and bfp's!
and I wish I had now! xxxxxxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Zebra2023 said:


> I got pregnant once before but had a miscarriage, I wasn't far along but I never got some of the symptoms as I am getting now. Guess every pregnancy is different. Was heartbreaking. So I am hoping for this BFP even more.
> 
> There is something going on for both of us for sure, I have a good feeling about it. A lot stronger this time round, maybe this one will stay? Hope it does anyway :) xxx

Sorry to hear about your m/c hun. it's a terrible thing to happen.
You're right, EVERY pregnancy is different! Ive been preggers 4 times (2 m/c's, 2 full term) and not one of them was the same - except the sickness. I seem to have 24hr ''morning' sickness for 8 whole months!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant once before but had a miscarriage, I wasn't far along but I never got some of the symptoms as I am getting now. Guess every pregnancy is different. Was heartbreaking. So I am hoping for this BFP even more.
> 
> There is something going on for both of us for sure, I have a good feeling about it. A lot stronger this time round, maybe this one will stay? Hope it does anyway :) xxx
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: I also had a Miscarriage on 4th January, I was 6 and a half weeks gone. This is first cycle TTC after Miscarriage. Yeah no pregnancy is the same hun. :)
> 
> I hope we both have sticky beans :dust: :dust: xxxClick to expand...

Sorry to hear about you loss too hunni - such a cruel, cruel thing to happen isnt it.

Sticky sticky :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

1MoreMakes3 said:


> Hey ladies, how is everyone today????
> 
> my symptoms seem to be getting worse (or better)
> Last night in bed i turned over and was rudely awoken by one hell of a sharp pulling pain in my lower abdo - this is extremely familiar with my previous pregnancies
> 
> I woke up this am feeling slightly nauseous, not majorly.
> Backache all day and still wanting mini peperamis! (mini peps ive now nicknamed them lol)
> Also, im sorry if TMI but im gonna say it anyway lol.....this afternoon after wiping i had this very light green/yellowish snotty looking cm :blush::sick:
> It almost resembled semen
> At 3pm this evening i fell asleep on sofa. :sleep: didnt even know i was that tired until my son (20 month old) woke me up saying 'mama, mama, mama, MUMMYYYY' and DH stood laughing at me!
> 
> And now, as we speak, im feeling VERY sicky but also having slight cramps - moslt in lower back though ????
> 
> I have actually been pregnant 4 times before. The first ended in a missed miscarriage, then I had my daughter, then when she was 3 months I had another miscarriage, then I found out i was pregnant with my son on her 1st birthday :happydance:
> 
> I didnt symptom spot with any of them, i just went on late af and bfp's!
> and I wish I had now! xxxxxxx

Hello,

I am ok thank you, feeling meh mind but yeah. You?

A lot of symptoms there, good sign. Lets hope you get a BFP soon. I got that CM too, I now have discharge, no red spots in it though.

I am having quite a lot of symptoms too. We are talking, sickness, cravings, heightened smell, taste and sense, hiccups after I eat all the time (if it is one) back pain, lower and mid way, tiredness, twinges/sharp pains, headaches, very bad gas :haha: weird cm and discharge, missed period by 3 days, spots, greasy locks, a little lazy. 

:D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

1MoreMakes3 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant once before but had a miscarriage, I wasn't far along but I never got some of the symptoms as I am getting now. Guess every pregnancy is different. Was heartbreaking. So I am hoping for this BFP even more.
> 
> There is something going on for both of us for sure, I have a good feeling about it. A lot stronger this time round, maybe this one will stay? Hope it does anyway :) xxx
> 
> Sorry to hear about your m/c hun. it's a terrible thing to happen.
> You're right, EVERY pregnancy is different! Ive been preggers 4 times (2 m/c's, 2 full term) and not one of them was the same - except the sickness. I seem to have 24hr ''morning' sickness for 8 whole months!!! xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you. Sorry to hear about the two you had as well :( :hugs: Ooo sickness for 8 months, wouldn't like that. I hate feeling sick :( xxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Zebra2023 said:


> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant once before but had a miscarriage, I wasn't far along but I never got some of the symptoms as I am getting now. Guess every pregnancy is different. Was heartbreaking. So I am hoping for this BFP even more.
> 
> There is something going on for both of us for sure, I have a good feeling about it. A lot stronger this time round, maybe this one will stay? Hope it does anyway :) xxx
> 
> Sorry to hear about your m/c hun. it's a terrible thing to happen.
> You're right, EVERY pregnancy is different! Ive been preggers 4 times (2 m/c's, 2 full term) and not one of them was the same - except the sickness. I seem to have 24hr ''morning' sickness for 8 whole months!!! xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Sorry to hear about the two you had as well :( :hugs: Ooo sickness for 8 months, wouldn't like that. I hate feeling sick :( xxxClick to expand...

No, not at all nice! but worth every minute! :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Zebra2023 said:


> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, how is everyone today????
> 
> my symptoms seem to be getting worse (or better)
> Last night in bed i turned over and was rudely awoken by one hell of a sharp pulling pain in my lower abdo - this is extremely familiar with my previous pregnancies
> 
> I woke up this am feeling slightly nauseous, not majorly.
> Backache all day and still wanting mini peperamis! (mini peps ive now nicknamed them lol)
> Also, im sorry if TMI but im gonna say it anyway lol.....this afternoon after wiping i had this very light green/yellowish snotty looking cm :blush::sick:
> It almost resembled semen
> At 3pm this evening i fell asleep on sofa. :sleep: didnt even know i was that tired until my son (20 month old) woke me up saying 'mama, mama, mama, MUMMYYYY' and DH stood laughing at me!
> 
> And now, as we speak, im feeling VERY sicky but also having slight cramps - moslt in lower back though ????
> 
> I have actually been pregnant 4 times before. The first ended in a missed miscarriage, then I had my daughter, then when she was 3 months I had another miscarriage, then I found out i was pregnant with my son on her 1st birthday :happydance:
> 
> I didnt symptom spot with any of them, i just went on late af and bfp's!
> and I wish I had now! xxxxxxx
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am ok thank you, feeling meh mind but yeah. You?
> 
> A lot of symptoms there, good sign. Lets hope you get a BFP soon. I got that CM too, I now have discharge, no red spots in it though.
> 
> I am having quite a lot of symptoms too. We are talking, sickness, cravings, heightened smell, taste and sense, hiccups after I eat all the time (if it is one) back pain, lower and mid way, tiredness, twinges/sharp pains, headaches, very bad gas :haha: weird cm and discharge, missed period by 3 days, spots, greasy locks, a little lazy.
> 
> :D xxxClick to expand...

oooooh check out your symptoms hunni!!! :D Lookin gooood!! :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

1MoreMakes3 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant once before but had a miscarriage, I wasn't far along but I never got some of the symptoms as I am getting now. Guess every pregnancy is different. Was heartbreaking. So I am hoping for this BFP even more.
> 
> There is something going on for both of us for sure, I have a good feeling about it. A lot stronger this time round, maybe this one will stay? Hope it does anyway :) xxx
> 
> Sorry to hear about your m/c hun. it's a terrible thing to happen.
> You're right, EVERY pregnancy is different! Ive been preggers 4 times (2 m/c's, 2 full term) and not one of them was the same - except the sickness. I seem to have 24hr ''morning' sickness for 8 whole months!!! xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Sorry to hear about the two you had as well :( :hugs: Ooo sickness for 8 months, wouldn't like that. I hate feeling sick :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No, not at all nice! but worth every minute! :D xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I bet it is, can't wait to carry full term and get a BFP :) Then I will know if it is worth it (haven't had the chance yet) :( xxx



1MoreMakes3 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, how is everyone today????
> 
> my symptoms seem to be getting worse (or better)
> Last night in bed i turned over and was rudely awoken by one hell of a sharp pulling pain in my lower abdo - this is extremely familiar with my previous pregnancies
> 
> I woke up this am feeling slightly nauseous, not majorly.
> Backache all day and still wanting mini peperamis! (mini peps ive now nicknamed them lol)
> Also, im sorry if TMI but im gonna say it anyway lol.....this afternoon after wiping i had this very light green/yellowish snotty looking cm :blush::sick:
> It almost resembled semen
> At 3pm this evening i fell asleep on sofa. :sleep: didnt even know i was that tired until my son (20 month old) woke me up saying 'mama, mama, mama, MUMMYYYY' and DH stood laughing at me!
> 
> And now, as we speak, im feeling VERY sicky but also having slight cramps - moslt in lower back though ????
> 
> I have actually been pregnant 4 times before. The first ended in a missed miscarriage, then I had my daughter, then when she was 3 months I had another miscarriage, then I found out i was pregnant with my son on her 1st birthday :happydance:
> 
> I didnt symptom spot with any of them, i just went on late af and bfp's!
> and I wish I had now! xxxxxxx
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am ok thank you, feeling meh mind but yeah. You?
> 
> A lot of symptoms there, good sign. Lets hope you get a BFP soon. I got that CM too, I now have discharge, no red spots in it though.
> 
> I am having quite a lot of symptoms too. We are talking, sickness, cravings, heightened smell, taste and sense, hiccups after I eat all the time (if it is one) back pain, lower and mid way, tiredness, twinges/sharp pains, headaches, very bad gas :haha: weird cm and discharge, missed period by 3 days, spots, greasy locks, a little lazy.
> 
> :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> oooooh check out your symptoms hunni!!! :D Lookin gooood!! :happydance:Click to expand...

It is but no BFP. Driving me insane :( :haha:


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Zebra2023 said:


> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I got pregnant once before but had a miscarriage, I wasn't far along but I never got some of the symptoms as I am getting now. Guess every pregnancy is different. Was heartbreaking. So I am hoping for this BFP even more.
> 
> There is something going on for both of us for sure, I have a good feeling about it. A lot stronger this time round, maybe this one will stay? Hope it does anyway :) xxx
> 
> Sorry to hear about your m/c hun. it's a terrible thing to happen.
> You're right, EVERY pregnancy is different! Ive been preggers 4 times (2 m/c's, 2 full term) and not one of them was the same - except the sickness. I seem to have 24hr ''morning' sickness for 8 whole months!!! xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Sorry to hear about the two you had as well :( :hugs: Ooo sickness for 8 months, wouldn't like that. I hate feeling sick :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No, not at all nice! but worth every minute! :D xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I bet it is, can't wait to carry full term and get a BFP :) Then I will know if it is worth it (haven't had the chance yet) :( xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, how is everyone today????
> 
> my symptoms seem to be getting worse (or better)
> Last night in bed i turned over and was rudely awoken by one hell of a sharp pulling pain in my lower abdo - this is extremely familiar with my previous pregnancies
> 
> I woke up this am feeling slightly nauseous, not majorly.
> Backache all day and still wanting mini peperamis! (mini peps ive now nicknamed them lol)
> Also, im sorry if TMI but im gonna say it anyway lol.....this afternoon after wiping i had this very light green/yellowish snotty looking cm :blush::sick:
> It almost resembled semen
> At 3pm this evening i fell asleep on sofa. :sleep: didnt even know i was that tired until my son (20 month old) woke me up saying 'mama, mama, mama, MUMMYYYY' and DH stood laughing at me!
> 
> And now, as we speak, im feeling VERY sicky but also having slight cramps - moslt in lower back though ????
> 
> I have actually been pregnant 4 times before. The first ended in a missed miscarriage, then I had my daughter, then when she was 3 months I had another miscarriage, then I found out i was pregnant with my son on her 1st birthday :happydance:
> 
> I didnt symptom spot with any of them, i just went on late af and bfp's!
> and I wish I had now! xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am ok thank you, feeling meh mind but yeah. You?
> 
> A lot of symptoms there, good sign. Lets hope you get a BFP soon. I got that CM too, I now have discharge, no red spots in it though.
> 
> I am having quite a lot of symptoms too. We are talking, sickness, cravings, heightened smell, taste and sense, hiccups after I eat all the time (if it is one) back pain, lower and mid way, tiredness, twinges/sharp pains, headaches, very bad gas :haha: weird cm and discharge, missed period by 3 days, spots, greasy locks, a little lazy.
> 
> :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> oooooh check out your symptoms hunni!!! :D Lookin gooood!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It is but no BFP. Driving me insane :( :haha:Click to expand...

awww hunni. :cry:
Are you using different brands? 
have u done any temping? theres a know fact that once u ovulate your temp rises, dips for one day of implantation then rises again until the end of pregnancy or dips before af...


----------



## Zebra2023

Tried the ones of Amazon, pound shop ones, tesco and asda home brands and clear blue. Nothing. Driving me insane now. 

My temperature is still high, higher than before I ovulated xxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Zebra2023 said:


> Tried the ones of Amazon, pound shop ones, tesco and asda home brands and clear blue. Nothing. Driving me insane now.
> 
> My temperature is still high, higher than before I ovulated xxx

Thats a fab sign hun! they say the rule is if your temp stays high for at least 16-18 days after ov, then you're pergnant, whatever the tests say! xxx Fingers crossed huni, im feeling really positive for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zebra2023

1MoreMakes3 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Tried the ones of Amazon, pound shop ones, tesco and asda home brands and clear blue. Nothing. Driving me insane now.
> 
> My temperature is still high, higher than before I ovulated xxx
> 
> Thats a fab sign hun! they say the rule is if your temp stays high for at least 16-18 days after ov, then you're pergnant, whatever the tests say! xxx Fingers crossed huni, im feeling really positive for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


That is good, I feel pregnant and I think I am. Being 3 days late for my period suggests it too. Never usually late. Thank you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Zebra2023 said:


> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Tried the ones of Amazon, pound shop ones, tesco and asda home brands and clear blue. Nothing. Driving me insane now.
> 
> My temperature is still high, higher than before I ovulated xxx
> 
> Thats a fab sign hun! they say the rule is if your temp stays high for at least 16-18 days after ov, then you're pergnant, whatever the tests say! xxx Fingers crossed huni, im feeling really positive for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That is good, I feel pregnant and I think I am. Being 3 days late for my period suggests it too. Never usually late. Thank you :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...

You're moer than welcome sweetpea! :hugs: 
Feeling pregnant is actually the best sign you can get. :kiss: xxxxxx


----------



## Zebra2023

1MoreMakes3 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1MoreMakes3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Tried the ones of Amazon, pound shop ones, tesco and asda home brands and clear blue. Nothing. Driving me insane now.
> 
> My temperature is still high, higher than before I ovulated xxx
> 
> Thats a fab sign hun! they say the rule is if your temp stays high for at least 16-18 days after ov, then you're pergnant, whatever the tests say! xxx Fingers crossed huni, im feeling really positive for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> That is good, I feel pregnant and I think I am. Being 3 days late for my period suggests it too. Never usually late. Thank you :hugs: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You're moer than welcome sweetpea! :hugs:
> Feeling pregnant is actually the best sign you can get. :kiss: xxxxxxClick to expand...

:D xxxx :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

i would go out and get an FRER and do it first thing in morn


----------



## Cajadaem

wow, i found this interesting so just thought i would share it )

Implantation

What is it?

After the egg has released it only has 12-24 hours to be fertilised. 

Once fertilised in the fallopian tube the egg is sucked through the fallopian tube into the womb. It will arrive in the womb around 5 days after conception.

Once there the egg (also known as the 'blatocyst') begins the process of attaching itself to the endometrium by digging and burrowing into the lining and producing hcg.

How long does it take?

Just because the fertilised egg 'can' arrived in the womb at 5dpo it doesn't necessary mean it will immiediately start to implant, often the fertilised egg floats around for a while before decided to embed and dig itself in. It usually takes about a week on average for implantation to start but i can happen anywhere between 6dpo and 12dpo. 

Implantation 'can' happen in as little as one day but can take up to 4 or 5 full days to complete and for the blatocyst to completely attach.

Over 80% of pregnancies implantation will occur between 8-10 dpo.

It can then take a further 2 to 4 days for your kidneys to process the hcg and secrete it into your urine so it can be picked up on a HPT.

If you experience implantation bleeding you should try and wait 2-4 days after it's stopped before you test (unsing a test at 25mUL or less) it is possible to still get a negative at this point, if you do, wait 48-72 hours and re-test (this is the time it takes for hcg to double)

Yeah but when can i test?

Detection of hCG depends on timing of implantation, so hCG can normally be detected in the blood between nine and 16 days after ovulation (HPT: 12-19 days after ovulation).

Okay so just say everything runs perfectly and the blatocyst arrives in your uterus at 5dpo and imlants in a day it is 'possible' to get a +hpt at around 8dpo.

However, on average it won't start to implant into the womb until 8dpo. Say once again you're lucky and it only takes a day to implant then you could on average get a bfp at 9po. Hence where many early test hpt's claim you can get a +hpt 6 days before your period.

Yet, bare in mind it may not occur until 12dpo and it 'may' take 4 full days to complete so that would take you up 15dpo. It 'can' then take up to four days for the hcg to be secreted into your urine so hello?! that's 18/19dpo already before you can get a +hpt. yes, this means implantation may not complete until AFTER your AF is due. 

Infact, research found that 10% of pregnancies may not show up on a hpt on the first day of your missed period. [ https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a2278545/helpful_research ]

Symptoms of Implantation.

In all honesty the majority of woman will not get any symptoms of implantation.

Implantation cramps: small cramps inside the uterus
Implantation spotting or bleeding: Short brief spotting (a couple of drops of light or dark blood) 
A second temperature shift on the temperature curve 
A temperature dip at about seven to ten days after ovulation

Tell me more on implantation bleeding please?


Okay so the ever elusive and much talked about implantation bleeding. Despite how it may see it's actually not 'that' common occurance with it generally happening in only 30% of pregnancies.

While there is no way of being 100% sure whether spotting is an implantation bleed until you have missed a period there are a couple of useful indicators that can help you check.

Appearance - Implantation bleeding tends to be a lighter pink/brown colour rather than the dark red that's usual for menstrual blood. Sometimes it may even appear as a light flow of bright red blood
Timing - If you conceive you will experience implantation bleeding before your period is due, usually around 9 days after you ovulate (but can occur between 6dpo and 12dpo on average).
Duration - Implantation bleeding tends only to last for a day or two and occurs intermittently.
Heaviness - Unlike the progressively heavy flow of a menstrual period, implantation bleeding tends only to occur as light spotting or coloured discharge the flow will not 'increase' as you'd expect AF to.


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Thanks for that very useful info hun! xx gives us all a little more hope when we keep seeing these bfn's! xxxx


----------



## Cajadaem

that was my thinking hun, i think its very useful info


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies can u believe I've just finished
Work am pooped lol

How are u all today can't believe how much
I've missed :( lol 

One of my friends asked me if I had something
To tell them today as I have that look 
About me lmao !!!!! App she guessed when
Another friend was pg mmmm lol


----------



## Cajadaem

Chelle26 said:


> Hey ladies can u believe I've just finished
> Work am pooped lol
> 
> How are u all today can't believe how much
> I've missed :( lol
> 
> One of my friends asked me if I had something
> To tell them today as I have that look
> About me lmao !!!!! App she guessed when
> Another friend was pg mmmm lol

Well you never know, some people do have a "gift" for things like that!


----------



## WeeNat

Hey everyone... wow, i've missed heaps and heaps. 

Thats fab info cajadaem, so thanks for sharing.

Im feeling a bit crampy tonight! My bbs feel a bit tender. Ooohh AF, stay away!!!

Good luck to everyone... i hope to see some :bfp:s soon x x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

Well hello again peeps. Well i am cd26 today, the longest cycle i've had over the past 3 months (since cerazette), i have not come on yet, so looking like mayve tmoz or even later today maybe, as i have very strong period pains so i know its on the way, so i will be on at least cd27 so thats an improvement already  I did have a tinge of blood when i wiped yesterday evening, but nothing since so will just have to play the waiting game. I really do hope to see BFP's from others in here


----------



## WeeNat

Morning... oh no, i hope af stays away for you!!!

My cramping has stopped today but i woke up about 1:30am with a painful lower back, i had to get some pain killers it was that sore!! Dont know what that was all about?

If your late for AF i would think that you may get your bfp soon!!! GL. x x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem: :hi: Welcome to the thread hun :hugs: It's not over until the :witch: arrives so don't count yourself out just yet ;) Thank you for that information hun, really gives us all hope now! :happydance: 

Zebra: Thank you hun :hugs: Yeah it's an awful thing for anyone to have to go through, I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy to be honest :( 6 weeks seems to be a popular time for people to MC, sounds like it's a crucial part in Pregnancy. Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, I'm really hoping and praying we all get our sticky beans this cycle! We deserve it!! You are from Leeds too? Wow!! :o We have so much in common! :haha: xxx

1MoreMakes3: Sorry to hear about your losses hun :hugs: I too have cramps in my lower back today, mild cramps in my lower abdomen aswell, AF is just around the corner but hopefully she will stay away! :witch: MC is such a cruel thing to happen, hopefully we all get our sticky beans this cycle :dust: 

Chelle: That sounds promising! ;) My OH's mum knew before us last time that I was Pregnant! She said this time I look Pregnant in my face! Fingers crossed she is right for a second time? :dust: 

WeeNat: Hope AF stays away for you hun! Come on sticky bean!! :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

Hiya, technically i am not late yet, as my cycles have been all over the place since cerazette, before that my cycles have always been around 30 days, but my first 2 off the bcp were 26 days, and the last one was 23 days, and i am now on cd26 again, and feeling af is deffo in the air, but even if it comes tmoz, that 1 day longer than my post bcp cycles so far


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadeam: I just realised, we are also in the same time with our cycles, both 12DPO and 1 day until testing :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> Cajadeam: I just realised, we are also in the same time with our cycles, both 12DPO and 1 day until testing :happydance:


 i wont test until monday, but am going out today to order my new pushchair, so i am going to stock up on FRER and superdrugs tests while out  as if i do see a positive i never believe it until ive seen 10!!! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Cajadeam: I just realised, we are also in the same time with our cycles, both 12DPO and 1 day until testing :happydance:
> 
> 
> i wont test until monday, but am going out today to order my new pushchair, so i am going to stock up on FRER and superdrugs tests while out  as if i do see a positive i never believe it until ive seen 10!!! lolClick to expand...

I don't blame you, some of these tests like to play tricks on us! I have experienced that already :cry: Sending you lot's of :dust: and fingers crossed! I'm either going to test with a FRER tomorrow or I might wait until Monday/Tuesday if AF doesn't arrive!


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Hey everyone... wow, i've missed heaps and heaps.
> 
> Thats fab info cajadaem, so thanks for sharing.
> 
> Im feeling a bit crampy tonight! My bbs feel a bit tender. Ooohh AF, stay away!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone... i hope to see some :bfp:s soon x x x x

Hope AF stays away for you!! :dust: xxx



WeeNat said:


> Morning... oh no, i hope af stays away for you!!!
> 
> My cramping has stopped today but i woke up about 1:30am with a painful lower back, i had to get some pain killers it was that sore!! Dont know what that was all about?
> 
> If your late for AF i would think that you may get your bfp soon!!! GL. x x

Good sign!!

My period is 4 days late, still a BFN today. I give up POAS now :(



Excalibur said:


> Cajadaem: :hi: Welcome to the thread hun :hugs: It's not over until the :witch: arrives so don't count yourself out just yet ;) Thank you for that information hun, really gives us all hope now! :hapypdance:
> 
> Zebra: Thank you hun :hugs: Yeah it's an awful thing for anyone to have to go through, I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy to be honest :( 6 weeks seems to be a popular time for people to MC, sounds like it's a crucial part in Pregnancy. Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, I'm really hoping and praying we all get our sticky beans this cycle! We deserve it!! You are from Leeds too? Wow!! :o We have so much in common! :haha: xxx

You're welcome :hugs: Agreed, nor would I. It seems to be yeah :( Same here, I'm not liking seeing all the BFN!! I am 4 days late and still got BFN, I feel really annoyed, feel like giving up POAS! We do indeed deserve it. I am yeah, how weird is that? We sure do...you could live right near me for all I know :haha: Then again Leeds is a big place xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: That's exactly how I feel! Feel like giving up POAS now but then again..I'm not late for AF yet, must be really frustrating for you as you are late, maybe you have a low HCG level and it's not picking up yet? You might be like my last BFP and not get a Positive until you are about a week late, could have Implanted late etc :dust: Leed sure is a big place :haha: I haven't been here long, only moved here in September 2011! :o xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: That's exactly how I feel! Feel like giving up POAS now but then again..I'm not late for AF yet, must be really frustrating for you as you are late, maybe you have a low HCG level and it's not picking up yet? You might be like my last BFP and not get a Positive until you are about a week late, could have Implanted late etc :dust: Leed sure is a big place :haha: I haven't been here long, only moved here in September 2011! :o xxx

Don't you give up yet!! You are not late and you have had positive ones. So my fingers are tightly crossed for you. It is very frustrating, driving me mad. Every time I POAS BFN shows straight up. Could well have, took me a few weeks to get my positive back in 2011. I have stopped drinking loads so maybe that will help. If not then it isn't my luck month. But why the symptoms. Where did you move from if you don't mind me asking? You liking Leeds? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: That's exactly how I feel! Feel like giving up POAS now but then again..I'm not late for AF yet, must be really frustrating for you as you are late, maybe you have a low HCG level and it's not picking up yet? You might be like my last BFP and not get a Positive until you are about a week late, could have Implanted late etc :dust: Leed sure is a big place :haha: I haven't been here long, only moved here in September 2011! :o xxx
> 
> Don't you give up yet!! You are not late and you have had positive ones. So my fingers are tightly crossed for you. It is very frustrating, driving me mad. Every time I POAS BFN shows straight up. Could well have, took me a few weeks to get my positive back in 2011. I have stopped drinking loads so maybe that will help. If not then it isn't my luck month. But why the symptoms. Where did you move from if you don't mind me asking? You liking Leeds? xxxClick to expand...

Aww thank you hun :hugs: This is why I love BnB! Even when the spirits are low, you always have lovely ladies like yourself to pick those spirits back up! :hugs: I have decided that if AF doesn't show up Monday/Tuesday then I might book an appointment at the doctors for blood work, that will give me a definite answer then!! I moved from Bolton hun. I'm loving Leeds! Such a big City xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: That's exactly how I feel! Feel like giving up POAS now but then again..I'm not late for AF yet, must be really frustrating for you as you are late, maybe you have a low HCG level and it's not picking up yet? You might be like my last BFP and not get a Positive until you are about a week late, could have Implanted late etc :dust: Leed sure is a big place :haha: I haven't been here long, only moved here in September 2011! :o xxx
> 
> Don't you give up yet!! You are not late and you have had positive ones. So my fingers are tightly crossed for you. It is very frustrating, driving me mad. Every time I POAS BFN shows straight up. Could well have, took me a few weeks to get my positive back in 2011. I have stopped drinking loads so maybe that will help. If not then it isn't my luck month. But why the symptoms. Where did you move from if you don't mind me asking? You liking Leeds? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww thank you hun :hugs: This is why I love BnB! Even when the spirits are low, you always have lovely ladies like yourself to pick those spirits back up! :hugs: I have decided that if AF doesn't show up Monday/Tuesday then I might book an appointment at the doctors for blood work, that will give me a definite answer then!! I moved from Bolton hun. I'm loving Leeds! Such a big City xxxClick to expand...

You are very welcome. BnB is great for that, lots of ladies in the same situation giving out good spirits and good advice. Makes me feel loads better. As it does others too. Yeah, sounds like a good idea, I should too but I am scared of needles. Good luck and let us know what happens. Ooo lovely, Bolton, home of Peter Kay (I love him) Glad you are liking Leeds :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: That is very true :) I just checked me CP again and this time it's just about reachable and it's hard? :wacko: It was high and soft/ish this morning? :dohh: I will keep you informed how things go hun, same for you :hugs: Peter Kay is great! I never got to see him live though, which I would have loved! :( Lovely wether in Leeds for the past two days, hope it sticks around! :D xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Hey lovelies how are u all today 

I'm moody as hell can't talk to anyone
At work for fear I might rip there heads off
Quite literally :/ 

So we got any good news anyone make my day
A bit better :)))


----------



## Chelle_E

Hello Chelle *wave* :)


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: Sorry to hear about your bad day :( No good news here I'm afraid. Hope you feel better soon though :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: That is very true :) I just checked me CP again and this time it's just about reachable and it's hard? :wacko: It was high and soft/ish this morning? :dohh: I will keep you informed how things go hun, same for you :hugs: Peter Kay is great! I never got to see him live though, which I would have loved! :( Lovely wether in Leeds for the past two days, hope it sticks around! :D xxx

How weird, is that a good sign or? I don't usually check mine. I will do, we are bound to see some BFP, surely? He is really funny, I never did, I just got his dvds. It was raining here earlier. Did you see that corker of a double rainbow?! xxx



Chelle26 said:


> Hey lovelies how are u all today
> 
> I'm moody as hell can't talk to anyone
> At work for fear I might rip there heads off
> Quite literally :/
> 
> So we got any good news anyone make my day
> A bit better :)))

Hello,

I am moody as anything as well. We can sympathise together. I am an emotional wreck too :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

hiya, i back, and much happier having now ordered my new pushchair 

In my last pregnancy i used cheapies intitially to test, i bought a few off ebay, but they always came up negative, even when i was pregnant!!!!!!!
I swear by the FRER, today partner bought me 4 FRER's as boots have them on buy one get one half price
And i bought 4 Superdrugs own, which are almost as good as FRER, but cheaper, as they are £4.99 for 2 or 4 for £7.99. so i am all stocked up for now, lol.
Come on :bfp:'s we are waiting for you :dust: to all


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: I'm not sure wether it's a good sign or not as I have only recently started checking it :dohh: I didn't see a rainbow? I love rainbows aswell! :( I went to the Bathroom and had a small spot of blood, that's what I had last time I got my BFP but I have cramps aswell, really hope it's not AF coming early! :nope: xxx

Cajadaem: Glad to hear you are stocked up on HPT's :haha: I think the IC's are rubbish! Gave me false hopes this cycle! I won't be buying them again, going to use FRER when AF is late in future ;)


----------



## WeeNat

:hi: Hello everyone, how is everyone today x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> :hi: Hello everyone, how is everyone today x x x

:hi: Not too bad thank you. How are you? :D I got a BFN this morning but went to the bathroom about 15 minutes ago and saw some spotting, was only a blob and it's exactly what I had last time I got my BFP. It's accompanied by cramping aswell! Hope it's not AF showing her face early though!! :( xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hello everyone, how is everyone today x x x
> 
> :hi: Not too bad thank you. How are you? :D I got a BFN this morning but went to the bathroom about 15 minutes ago and saw some spotting, was only a blob and it's exactly what I had last time I got my BFP. It's accompanied by cramping aswell! Hope it's not AF showing her face early though!! :( xxxClick to expand...

Im ok, woke up last night with pain in my lower back!! I had to take something for it. Have nothing today... just feeling cranky,. I got a bfn too today!

Yours sounds so promising!!! I hope AF stays away for you x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hello everyone, how is everyone today x x x
> 
> :hi: Not too bad thank you. How are you? :D I got a BFN this morning but went to the bathroom about 15 minutes ago and saw some spotting, was only a blob and it's exactly what I had last time I got my BFP. It's accompanied by cramping aswell! Hope it's not AF showing her face early though!! :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im ok, woke up last night with pain in my lower back!! I had to take something for it. Have nothing today... just feeling cranky,. I got a bfn too today!
> 
> Yours sounds so promising!!! I hope AF stays away for you x x xClick to expand...

I had lower backache during the night and this morning aswell! Glad it's gone for you now though hun :hugs: Sorry to hear about your BFN :(

Thank you hun but I'm not getting my hopes up too much just incase the :witch: arrives later tonight or tomorrow. I just went to the bathroom again it's pink spotting xxx


----------



## WeeNat

You have a sore back too! I've had no spotting.
Im not trying to get my hopes uo either.... feeling fed up now xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hello everyone, how is everyone today x x x
> 
> :hi: Not too bad thank you. How are you? :D I got a BFN this morning but went to the bathroom about 15 minutes ago and saw some spotting, was only a blob and it's exactly what I had last time I got my BFP. It's accompanied by cramping aswell! Hope it's not AF showing her face early though!! :( xxxClick to expand...

sounds exactly like me lat night, still got major cramps too :-(


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: I did have last night and this morning but it seems to have eased off now. I know the feeling of feeling fed up hun, would rather just get a BFP or AF show up, at least then we can move on to the next cycle! :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hmmmmm, will be interesting to see what this means for us 3?? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Me too! :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Ive just noticed that ur 12dpo ticker says back ache is experienced... i know im 12dpo instead of 13 dpo... could jut be coincidence that all 3 of us have had back ache lol!! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Oh yeah!! If we are all 12DPO then it makes sense!! :haha: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

12dpo today i think.... i got a positive OPK 19th feb so i think that makes me 12dpo!

What type of back pain did you get... the only way i could describe it was as if i had a UTI, which i dont. I couldnt get back to sleep i was that sore... glad the paracetamol worked. x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: I'm not sure wether it's a good sign or not as I have only recently started checking it :dohh: I didn't see a rainbow? I love rainbows aswell! :( I went to the Bathroom and had a small spot of blood, that's what I had last time I got my BFP but I have cramps aswell, really hope it's not AF coming early! :nope: xxx
> 
> Cajadaem: Glad to hear you are stocked up on HPT's :haha: I think the IC's are rubbish! Gave me false hopes this cycle! I won't be buying them again, going to use FRER when AF is late in future ;)

Ah I see, I wouldn't know. It was gorgeous, two of them, I was well surprised. 

Ooo spotting, if it is light pink that is a very good sign too. I really do think you are pregnant. It must be. I hope it isn't AF, hope that stays away for you, really do xxx

Hi Weenat. I have bad back ache too, like pins and needles in the lower area. Hurts like anything. xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Oooooooh, 4 of us now with back pain. I dont have it now but hurt like EVER last night!
Im getting fed up now Zebra, i thought i would see something by now!! But they say implantation can occur from 6-10 dpo then another 3-4 days after that for enough HCG in your urine to give you a positive!.... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!! I want an answer now :brat:


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Hellooo there my good friends! :kiss::hugs:

How is everyone tonight?

Im sorry to hear about your :bfn: I couldnt resist this afternoonso I poas and got :bfn: so I sent DH out to get me an FRER - :bfn: again :cry::haha:
Im certain :witch: is coming! 
I too have backache - i can only describe it as the pain you get when needing number 2 lol (sorry for tmi) I hope its not af, but, if it is then at least it will cleanse my body and i can start again!! lol xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Oooooooh, 4 of us now with back pain. I dont have it now but hurt like EVER last night!
> Im getting fed up now Zebra, i thought i would see something by now!! But they say implantation can occur from 6-10 dpo then another 3-4 days after that for enough HCG in your urine to give you a positive!.... Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!! I want an answer now :brat:

Would you like mine :) ? I thought we all would, I know the feeling. Horrible! Really not liking all these BFN!! I am 12 DPO and 4 days late. Baffled!! I want us all to get answers, torture is this! :dust:



1MoreMakes3 said:


> Hellooo there my good friends! :kiss::hugs:
> 
> How is everyone tonight?
> 
> Im sorry to hear about your :bfn: I couldnt resist this afternoonso I poas and got :bfn: so I sent DH out to get me an FRER - :bfn: again :cry::haha:
> Im certain :witch: is coming!
> I too have backache - i can only describe it as the pain you get when needing number 2 lol (sorry for tmi) I hope its not af, but, if it is then at least it will cleanse my body and i can start again!! lol xxx

Hello,

I am ok, little moody and emotional. How are you?

Sorry to hear about your BFN xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: My backache was like a dull ache in my lower back and like a burning sensation :wacko: xxx

Zebra: Did you get any pictures of it? It sounds lovely! :D It is light pink spotting hun, I just hope it's not AF, if it is then it's two days early! :nope: I hope you are right hun ;) Would love it if we all got our BFP's!! xxx 

WeeNat: We all need answers! Doing all of our heads in now! :brat: xxx

1MoreMakes3: :hi: Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :( Hope the :witch: stays away! For us all! xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat: My backache was like a dull ache in my lower back and like a burning sensation :wacko: xxx
> 
> Zebra: Did you get any pictures of it? It sounds lovely! :D It is light pink spotting hun, I just hope it's not AF, if it is then it's two days early! :nope: I hope you are right hun ;) Would love it if we all got our BFP's!! xxx
> 
> WeeNat: We all need answers! Doing all of our heads in now! :brat: xxx
> 
> 1MoreMakes3: :hi: Sorry to hear about the BFN hun :( Hope the :witch: stays away! For us all! xxx

I did, they are attached. It was gorgeous, it was really bright and sunny, the rain had disappeared. 

It doesn't sound period like. Fingers crossed. Let us know xxx
 



Attached Files:







Double rainbow.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8









Double rainbow 2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Wow!! Lovely photo's! I wish I had seen them now! :brat: :haha: Thank you for sharing. 

Thank you hun, I'll keep you updated :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: Wow!! Lovely photo's! I wish I had seen them now! :brat: :haha: Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Thank you hun, I'll keep you updated :hugs: xxx

That's ok. It was lovely to see. Never seen a double one before.

You're welcome :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: Wow!! Lovely photo's! I wish I had seen them now! :brat: :haha: Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Thank you hun, I'll keep you updated :hugs: xxx
> 
> That's ok. It was lovely to see. Never seen a double one before.
> 
> You're welcome :hugs: :dust: xxxClick to expand...

I think that's the first time I have seen a double rainbow to be honest! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

They don't come around often. Such a pleasure to see. Keep an eye out when it absolutely chucks it down and then the sun comes out during or straight after. That is when they usually come out to play if we are lucky :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> They don't come around often. Such a pleasure to see. Keep an eye out when it absolutely chucks it down and then the sun comes out during or straight after. That is when they usually come out to play if we are lucky :) xxx

Will definetly be keeping my eyes open for them! They are beautiful! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

:D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

All bfn's...we have about the same symptoms... funny how we are all in the same thread, with same symptoms, same dpo!!x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Love the pictures Zebra!!! Thanks for sharing x x x


----------



## WeeNat

> All bfn's...we have about the same symptoms... funny how we are all in the same thread, with same symptoms, same dpo!!x x x


:rofl:... just read what i wrote... i sound like a rambling crazy woman!!


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> All bfn's...we have about the same symptoms... funny how we are all in the same thread, with same symptoms, same dpo!!x x x

Would be funny if we all get our BFP's on the same day too :haha:



WeeNat said:


> Love the pictures Zebra!!! Thanks for sharing x x x

You're welcome xxx


----------



## WeeNat

> All bfn's...we have about the same symptoms... funny how we are all in the same thread, with same symptoms, same dpo!!x x x


:rofl:... just read what i wrote... i sound like a rambling crazy woman


----------



## Excalibur

It would be amazing if we all got our BFP's on the same day!! :happydance:


----------



## WeeNat

:happydance: That would be super duper!!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

It would be. lots of baby dust for tomorrow BFP's for all of us? I think so :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

I hope so Zebra, really would love us all to get some :bfp:s!!! Pweeease!!!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

:D :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

For our :bfp: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

WOW Excalibur!!!!

You know im gonna have to give you more baby dust lol x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: The more :dust: the merrier! :haha: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:.... Give us our :bfp:!!! x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Woohoo for the :dust: :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

I got carried away there :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

He he he... all im thinking is... Darn, Zebra beat me!! lol x


----------



## Zebra2023

Hehe sorry :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

No, its cool... :hugs: I'll let you have this one :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Zebra2023

:D It did take me ages, I could have copied and pasted it but it didn't cross my mind. Head mushed! Why thank you though :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Lol @ Excalibur, I will let you have it now :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

:rofl: Can't say we haven't given each other enough :dust: now :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: You typed all of those out? You definetly win!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Wooo-hooo..... This has been one weeeeeird cycle so far!!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

If we don't get BFP tomorrow then I will go even more insane.

Haha I did, I am sad like that. Wanted it to be special dust. We have waited patiently now :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Awwww bless!! That was so sweet!! :hugs: Fingers crossed we all get our BFP's in the morning!! :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

:D :hugs: :dust: Fingers crossed!! xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra and Chelle... Need some some good news!!! Im hoping to see a :bfp: from you all x


----------



## Zebra2023

And you too Weenat :) :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

I'm hoping to see a :bfp: from us all!! :D :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Yes.... :bfp: for all of us.... x x x.. x


----------



## Zebra2023

Agreed :D :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Night Night all... hear you all tomorrow x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Night night hun, sweetdreams :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Night ladies :dust: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Night night hun :hugs: Sweet dreams :dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

hiya, been a busy day, but am back again, cramping really heavy now, and just been to loo and there is the tiniest brownish discharge/spotting. i am almost certain the :witch: will show tomoz now, but i am fine with that, i am well prepared for the coming month, got my monitor ant sticks, vitamins and bought a diary for this month on, so i cant try and see if theres a pattern, i'll note how i feel in myself each day, ect ect, every little helps, lol, i hope to see :bfp:'s from others in here tho!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem: I have had Pink spotting this afternoon! It might be late implantation! There is always hope! :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

as much as i would like to keep up the hope, the period pain is quite intense so i think its deffo coming for me. i noticed spotting with my last pregnancy and it was a bit different. i'm ok with it tho, but i'm keeping my hope up for everyone else


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem: Aww hun :( I really hope the :witch: stays away though! :hugs:


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah me too, but i will be ok if it doesnt, i'm much more relaxed about the whole ttc thing than before, and know it will happen, when it wants to, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Aww that is very true hun. As the saying goes, what will be, will be :D

I'm off to bed now hun. Night night, sweet dreams :dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

nite nite, sleep tight and :dust: to you


----------



## Cajadaem

hello peeps. well just as suspected :witch: showed up this morning, and i'm totally ok with that, as i knew it was coming. I'm now preparing for this cycle's TTC. i have started taking muti vitamin b complex, to help regulate my cycles, and i am going to buy some Pre-Conceive today, as we are just about out of Pre Seed. This month we will be BD'ing every day from CD9 until CD20, gonna be worn out, lol, but hopefully worth it. I have also started my diary, so will be interesting filling that in over the coming year, see if there is any patterns. Well i'm gonna go for now, got shopping to do, but i hope there will be some :bfp:'s when i return


----------



## WeeNat

Tested again today and another BFN!!!!:sad1:


----------



## Chelle26

Hello lovelies I'm back lol my weekend 
Has finally began I can at least relax now
I want to hear some bfps sorry to hear about
The witch coming cajadeam 

My boobs are still hurting so bad woke me up
A few times last night mood is still here aswell
If this is a bfp god help my oh for the next 9 months
Lol !!! Tried to have a glass of wine last night
Aswell couldn't finish it as I felt sick !!!!

Omg the back pains that feel like poop pains !!!
And still getting cm hmmm lets just see lol


----------



## WeeNat

Sorry to hear that the :witch: got you cadajeam!! It totally sucks when you get it after a long wait!!

Hi Chelle... you seem to be getting all the right symptoms! I had another bfn with a temp drop of 37.10 to 36.80!! I think im out! I did get the back pain at the same time, around 1am?

xx x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem: Sorry to hear the :witch: got you hun :hugs: 

WeeNat: Sorry about the BFN, I got exactly the same today! :wacko: 

Chelle: The signs are sounding promising hun :hugs: :dust: 

xXx :dust: xXx


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no, not you too Excalibur!!!! Im due my af in 2 days time... think if i dont get it then i wil test again!! I hate this!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Yeah hun :cry: I'm due AF tomorrow and I think she's already on her way!! Bloody :witch:!!!!! :cry: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Im feeling so fed up!!!! :sad1:... was really wanting a drink last night but thought i would wait it out and see what happens first!


----------



## Excalibur

Aww hun :hugs: I know the feeling!! It's all a waiting game, a stressful one at that! xxx


----------



## WeeNat

It sure is... hubby went out and bought first response as i wasnt sure if my cheap amazon ones where "working"!!! Anway, im not going to be trying or charting next month as i want to give myself and hubby a break x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Aww hun :( I said that to my OH but I know we'll end up trying. It's my Birthday next month aswell so maybe we'll get some good news? :wacko: I want to track my BBT next time though, seems to be more accurate xxx


----------



## WeeNat

My hubby works away so i know for sure it wont be a month of trying next month.

Hey, its my birthday next month too... 22nd, whats yours???


----------



## Excalibur

Aww bless, a break now and again may do you good :hugs:

Omg!! My birthday is 26th!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Ladies don't give up the witch isn't here yet !!!
another thing happened this morning ....
Bleeding gums while I was brushing my 
Teeth 

Weenat have a glass of wine it won't hurt x


----------



## WeeNat

Ha ha... how old will you be?? If thats ok to ask :haha:

Yes, i guess a break will be good for my soul. It takes a lot of of you!! x x


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: I hope AF stays away for us all! :dust: xxx

WeeNat: I'll be 23, what about you hun? :D

It sure does take a lot out of you, maybe that's why I was so exhausted last week :haha: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Ladies don't give up the witch isn't here yet !!!
> another thing happened this morning ....
> Bleeding gums while I was brushing my
> Teeth
> 
> Weenat have a glass of wine it won't hurt x

Bleeding gums is yet another good sign Chelle!!!

I know i shouldnt give up until the witch arrives, but its hard not to sometimes! 

I would have a glass of wine but waiting isnt going to hurt. And if its a positive then i will have to wait 9 months ha ha ha!!! x


----------



## Excalibur

I have had bleeding gums for the past couple of days but I think it's because I need a tooth either filling or pulling out! :( I hate Dentists!!!!


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> Chelle: I hope AF stays away for us all! :dust: xxx
> 
> WeeNat: I'll be 23, what about you hun? :D
> 
> It sure does take a lot out of you, maybe that's why I was so exhausted last week :haha: xxx

I shall be 29...tick tock tick toc and all that!! :haha:
But if i shall brag i do still get I.D for alcohol still :thumbup:

Right well im off out for a walk... catch ya's all soon x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Aww cool! Not that much age difference between us really :D That's good that you still get I'D for alcohol! :p 

Hope you have a nice walk hun, we're going out soon aswell, off to OH's mums, in the rain!! :cry: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Oooo I'm in the middle girls I'll be 27 in 
A few months still feel 18 lol :) 

It's at the front the bleeding might buy 
Myself a good test 2moz I need retail therapy 
Lol 

I'm jealous ladies I've just cleaned and now have a heap 
Of ironing with my name written all over it boooo lol


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Lol, looks like im the 'mummy' of the group then at 31 yrs young :D


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

sorry to hear the witch got you this am cajadeam xxxxx


----------



## Chelle26

Lol ur only as young as u feel I'm never leaving 
18 :) x


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Chelle26 said:


> Lol ur only as young as u feel I'm never leaving
> 18 :) x

Lmao ditto!! We'll be 18 together :D


Well as for symptoms spotting, i slept from 10:30pm until 8am (which is unusual for me)
Ive had no symptoms what so ever except for a little heartburn and snap happy again!
DH just came to 'annoy' me, he played with boobies bouncing them lol and it hurt like hell so I snapped at him!

I dont normally check my cervix but ive been doing ALOT of research so started checking.
it's been low and soft for a few days and yesterday it was medium and medium and today its high and firm. 
I did another poas with fmu and got :bfn: again!! 
But here is what ive found on this from fertilityfriend..


Early in your cycle, during and just after menstruation and prior to peak fertility when your estrogen level is low, your cervix is low, hard, firm and closed and easy to feel with your fingers. Your cervix lifts and straightens and becomes softer, higher and more open as your fertility (and the presence of estrogen) increases.
These cervical changes make the cervix more receptive to sperm and allow them to enter your reproductive tract and travel into the fallopian tubes where an egg may be fertilized. After ovulation, your cervix again becomes more closed and firm and lower.


----------



## Chelle26

I feel the snapping thing lol

My god u have been doin your research
Haven't u I dont understand half of it I get 
Bored reading lol so just gonna keep trying
I defo feel different this month lots of pressure 
In the lady garden area lol and I'm really cold
Say here with the heating on and I'm still frozen

I swear this ttc is gonna b the death of me lol


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Chelle26 said:


> I feel the snapping thing lol
> 
> My god u have been doin your research
> Haven't u I dont understand half of it I get
> Bored reading lol so just gonna keep trying
> I defo feel different this month lots of pressure
> In the lady garden area lol and I'm really cold
> Say here with the heating on and I'm still frozen
> 
> I swear this ttc is gonna b the death of me lol

lol, it sure is such hard work! Well, its just the not knowing that makes it worse for me!
I'm off on holiday tomorrow for a week in weymouth, I'm due af tomorrow too:( but at least it'll take my mind off it for a while. Que sera sera xxxx


----------



## Chelle26

Ahh man I'm jealous I love Weymouth 
Hope u have a lovely time and keep us updated
Who knows we could all have bfps by the time u get 
Back x


----------



## 1MoreMakes3

Chelle26 said:


> Ahh man I'm jealous I love Weymouth
> Hope u have a lovely time and keep us updated
> Who knows we could all have bfps by the time u get
> Back x

that's what I'm hoping for hunni! Hoping I see lots of bfps on my return! Will be thinkin of u all xxxxx fingers crossed xxxxxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hey everyone..

1moremakes3 and Chelle... im snappy too! 2 days until AF arrives...?

Well i decided to check my cervix yesterday and today, each time i couldnt reach it!! Its too far up! So i dont know if its soft or hard. Still getting a lot of cm.

Have fun and relax 1moremakes3!! i hope we all have good news by the time you come back, including yourself x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: Hope you didn't tire yourself out too much with the Ironing xxx 

1MoreMakes3: We are all roughly around the same age group :D My AF is due tomorrow and my cervix is medium/high, closed and quite soft :wacko: Hope you have a lovely holiday and hope AF stays away for you! xxx

WeeNat: I think the high Cervix is a good sign. Don't take my word for it though :wacko: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Lol I got through 5 things then went for a 
Carvery mmmmm lol also had my Maccys fix 
This morning lol 

I can't believe I've just cried at friends what a 
Div I am in all fairness was the last ever ep lol

I wouldn't even know how to check my cervix lol but
Am having cm on tp at least twice a day


----------



## WeeNat

:hi: Excalibur... im no expert with cp but i remember checking mine last month and it was low soft before AF arrived. But i honestly cannot reach it!! Even if i try and bare down! I completely stumped about this cycle! This is my #2 cycle of charting my fertility and i never knew half the stuff i know now :haha:
I hadnt a clue about cm, bbt, pre-seed, softcups, drinking raspberry tea, taking vits and evening primrose oil!!! And now cp.... thats a hard one! (no pun intended)... My cervix seems to be playing hide and seek... and ive never been a good seeker!! :haha:

Chelle... i have some ironing here if you want to do it for me... there is a free cuppa for ya!! :) x x x


----------



## Chelle26

Lol im too lazy to do the rest of mine 

I just tested again lol and guess what I got
...... A Big Fat Negative lol


----------



## WeeNat

Awwww... ok then :haha:

:hugs: I hate all these bfn's. Ive gotten about 5 today!!!!! x x x


----------



## Chelle26

Lol I might just wait now till af is due I hate it
I get so nervous the few days before :/ lol 
I'll take the free cuppa tho :)


----------



## WeeNat

Me too.... My af is supposed to be in 2 days!

You can have a free cuppa but it may be a tad bit cold the time ya get here lol...
I have yorkshire tea decaff, earl grey, peppermint, raspberry tea, lemon tea, green tea, nambarrie.... Or a coffee... what ever floats yar boat :) x x x


----------



## Chelle26

Lol I only drink Yorkshire tea I love it might 
Get oh to do me one lol 
Think mine may b wed starting to feel like
It's gonna be a no no now this month lol 
Think positive is the best way forward lol


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Lol I only drink Yorkshire tea I love it might
> Get oh to do me one lol
> Think mine may b wed starting to feel like
> It's gonna be a no no now this month lol
> Think positive is the best way forward lol

Oh no, dont be like that... I think i might be out too but there is no telling what could happen???

I just thought i would have something rock solid by now!! x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello everyone,

Sorry to hear about all the BFN's. I too got one as well. After 10 hours of holding my urine in. Pathetic! I really have had enough now. I am 5 days late. I am giving up, maybe I am not lucky this month. 

How is everyone ? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

:sad1:... i think im going to get AF tomorrow. Checked my cervix and its low... i got light pink cm from it!!! Im out :sad1: xx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: :hi: Mine is still high but I think the :witch: is entering the building :cry: I'm in the same position, I didn't know anything compared to what I know now since joining BnB. I never even tracked my cycles before! It was just a case of, AF arrived, AF left, We did the deed however many times, AF arrived, Af left etc etc :rofl: Light pink CM is what I had yesterday and today! xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Feel like crap now... its low and feels like the tip of my nose with light cm.... so that points right to *DING* *DING* *DING* The Witch!!!!! Great, told hubby but he doesnt seem to bothered. Well thats me for a while now, no ttc for a few months.

Hope you all get your :bfp: tho!! :dust: x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

WeeNat said:


> Feel like crap now... its low and feels like the tip of my nose with light cm.... so that points right to *DING* *DING* *DING* The Witch!!!!! Great, told hubby but he doesnt seem to bothered. Well thats me for a while now, no ttc for a few months.
> 
> Hope you all get your :bfp: tho!! :dust: x x x

Aww hun, dont give up hope till :witch: rears her head, but how come you not ttc after this? sorry if too personal a question, just i was in that position last month too, maybe for different reasons tho. x


----------



## WeeNat

Cajadaem said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Feel like crap now... its low and feels like the tip of my nose with light cm.... so that points right to *DING* *DING* *DING* The Witch!!!!! Great, told hubby but he doesnt seem to bothered. Well thats me for a while now, no ttc for a few months.
> 
> Hope you all get your :bfp: tho!! :dust: x x x
> 
> Aww hun, dont give up hope till :witch: rears her head, but how come you not ttc after this? sorry if too personal a question, just i was in that position last month too, maybe for different reasons tho. xClick to expand...

Thanks cajadaem :hugs: I honestly think its AF... feel a bit crampy now!! :cry:

My hubby works away so he wont be around when i O.... x x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

awww hun, thats not good :-( fingers crossed for you then hun x


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks... its nice to hear nice words and support!! So glad i can speak to everyone who is in the same boat!!

Baby dust to the rest of you all :dust: x x x


----------



## Chelle26

Awww no giving up think pregnant ladies
App if u think positive things they happen 
Lol !!! I dunno about the cervix thing tho 
Can it really be the same for everywoman


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Looks like we are both in the same boat hun :cry: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat: Looks like we are both in the same boat hun :cry: xxx




Chelle26 said:


> Awww no giving up think pregnant ladies
> App if u think positive things they happen
> Lol !!! I dunno about the cervix thing tho
> Can it really be the same for everywoman

Excalibur, im feeling low now but life goes on! You are still in the time frame for implantation tho!

Thanks Chelle :hugs:... im trying to stay positive... but there is a point when i have to admit defeat!
I had a temp drop this morning, now cp is low and hard with light pink blood on cervix... sounds very much like aunt flow is making herself at home x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Implantation is from like 6-12DPO. It's very rare to get it at 12DPO so I am counting myself out..if a BFP would like to give me a shock then I would more than welcome it but I doubt it very much xx


----------



## Chelle26

I just checked my cervix well tried to lol
I don't know what's right and wrong 
But had lots and I mean lots of ewcm 

Girls there's still time !!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: EWCM is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat: Implantation is from like 6-12DPO. It's very rare to get it at 12DPO so I am counting myself out..if a BFP would like to give me a shock then I would more than welcome it but I doubt it very much xx




Chelle26 said:


> I just checked my cervix well tried to lol
> I don't know what's right and wrong
> But had lots and I mean lots of ewcm
> 
> Girls there's still time !!!!

:hugs:... We can only wait and see what tomorrow brings Excalibur! But tonight im sad and may head to bed in an hour x

Chelle, you sound like your going to get your :bfp:...glad someone in this forum will x x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Doesn't look good for any of us :(


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no Zebra... whats up!?? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: :hugs: Tomorrow will tell I guess. I just went to the Bathroom and the spotting has nearly stopped AGAIN, what the hell is going on? Arghhhh! Lol!! xx


----------



## Zebra2023

I got a BFN today too. Waited 10 hours to go to the loo :( Was so uncomfy. 5 days late too :(

Hoping AF stays away for you Weenat and Excalibur xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: 10 hours? Omg!! Sending you big virtual :hugs: I think you may need to go to the doctors hun for a blood test, maybe they can figure out why you are 5 days late and still getting BFN's? :hugs: Hope AF stays away for you too hunni xxx


----------



## WeeNat

That is weird Excalibur... im too scared to go to the toilet and im deff not feeling my cervix again!! Nothings going to change that now.

Zebra, thats frustrating that your late for AF... i've read that some people dont get positive tests until they are 6 weeks x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

Zebra what tests have you used till now?


----------



## Chelle26

Zebra I've read threads where women don't
Get there bfps till 6 weeks my mom didn't find out
She was pg with me till she was 22 weeks !!!!
And I was her 3rd stranger things have happened

Excalibur spotting can also be old blood or so 
I've read u never know :)

Same for u Weenat xxx

I got bad wind again !!!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: 10 hours? Omg!! Sending you big virtual :hugs: I think you may need to go to the doctors hun for a blood test, maybe they can figure out why you are 5 days late and still getting BFN's? :hugs: Hope AF stays away for you too hunni xxx

Yup 10 hours, I had no idea how I did it. Put myself through all of that and took 3 different tests all showing BFN. Urine was a lot darker so I was feeling good about it but nope. Aww thank you :hugs: I am going to book myself in for one I think, had enough of these pregnancy tests. Thank you :) xxx



WeeNat said:


> That is weird Excalibur... im too scared to go to the toilet and im deff not feeling my cervix again!! Nothings going to change that now.
> 
> Zebra, thats frustrating that your late for AF... i've read that some people dont get positive tests until they are 6 weeks x x x

Very frustrating, really? Blimey that is mad. I wouldn't like to find out at 6 weeks xxx

I think us ladies deserve more luck after all this waiting. It is really tough! xxx :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: It definetly is weird. It's really messing with my head now! 

I was one of those ladies who didn't find out she was Pregnant until I was 6 weeks gone! :o Definetly anything can happen! x


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: You're welcome hun :hugs: If your Urine was darker and you held it for that long, and you still got BFN's, I definetly think blood tests are a must hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Zebra I've read threads where women don't
> Get there bfps till 6 weeks my mom didn't find out
> She was pg with me till she was 22 weeks !!!!
> And I was her 3rd stranger things have happened
> 
> Excalibur spotting can also be old blood or so
> I've read u never know :)
> 
> Same for u Weenat xxx
> 
> I got bad wind again !!!!!

I dont think its old blood for me Chelle... it was pinkish... :shrug:... everyone is so sweet trying to stay positive for me. Thanks you to all of you :hugs: x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> Zebra what tests have you used till now?

Ones of Amazon. Pound shop ones. Clear blue early testing ones.



Chelle26 said:


> Zebra I've read threads where women don't
> Get there bfps till 6 weeks my mom didn't find out
> She was pg with me till she was 22 weeks !!!!
> And I was her 3rd stranger things have happened
> 
> Excalibur spotting can also be old blood or so
> I've read u never know :)
> 
> Same for u Weenat xxx
> 
> I got bad wind again !!!!!

I haven't really read much about them, Really!?!? Oh my gosh, that is mad. Lets hope then? I may go for a blood test :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: You're welcome hun :hugs: If your Urine was darker and you held it for that long, and you still got BFN's, I definetly think blood tests are a must hun :hugs: xxx

I think so too, I shall have to be brave :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: My "spotting" has been "pink" aswell, I don't think it's old blood :(

Zebra: Good luck if you go to the doctors hun, you'll be fine :D:hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

If it is bright pink blood, that is a good sign right? Fingers are crossed for you all. We have waited so patiently and so long. We all need some good news. AF can stay away, we no want them this month or for the next 9 months :)

Thank you, will need it. Going to book myself in. Eeek xxx :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Yeah bright pink blood is a good sign, if it's red then it's AF xxx


----------



## Chelle26

I'm off to bed now lovelies 

Keep thinking positive 

Lots of 6 weekers on here 

Sending lots of babydust to u all

Night night xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: Night night hun, sweet dreams :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

I'm off to bed myself now ladies. I shall speak to you all soon. Night night, sweet dreams xxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> Chelle: My "spotting" has been "pink" aswell, I don't think it's old blood :(
> 
> Zebra: Good luck if you go to the doctors hun, you'll be fine :D:hugs:




Zebra2023 said:


> If it is bright pink blood, that is a good sign right? Fingers are crossed for you all. We have waited so patiently and so long. We all need some good news. AF can stay away, we no want them this month or for the next 9 months :)
> 
> Thank you, will need it. Going to book myself in. Eeek xxx :hugs:

Chelle... i think you have a good chanse being preggers!! Gass is a sure sign with a wet cervix!!! All good signs.. just not so good for your OH having to smell it :rofl:

Excalibur, we both have the light pink on the cervix... But im still hoping you arent out!!!

Zebra, i dont know if light pink is a good sign? You are right, we have waited this out together and i was always hoping we could have gotten our :bfp:s together!! 

Tomorrow will bring answers!!.. Or else :growlmad: x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: Yeah bright pink blood is a good sign, if it's red then it's AF xxx

Fingers crossed :) xxx

Night everyone. Speak tomorrow. Sweet dreams :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Chelle: My "spotting" has been "pink" aswell, I don't think it's old blood :(
> 
> Zebra: Good luck if you go to the doctors hun, you'll be fine :D:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> If it is bright pink blood, that is a good sign right? Fingers are crossed for you all. We have waited so patiently and so long. We all need some good news. AF can stay away, we no want them this month or for the next 9 months :)
> 
> Thank you, will need it. Going to book myself in. Eeek xxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Chelle... i think you have a good chanse being preggers!! Gass is a sure sign with a wet cervix!!! All good signs.. just not so good for your OH having to smell it :rofl:
> 
> Excalibur, we both have the light pink on the cervix... But im still hoping you arent out!!!
> 
> Zebra, i dont know if light pink is a good sign? You are right, we have waited this out together and i was always hoping we could have gotten our :bfp:s together!!
> 
> Tomorrow will bring answers!!.. Or else :growlmad: x x xClick to expand...

Light pink is a good sign :) Implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed!! :D We still might, we can hope. Lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Night everyone... sleep well and think of you all and hope i see some positives!!! x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Well... AF arrived a day early today. Really sore cramping!! To make my day even crappier I'be woken up with extremely sore neck muscles!!! I'm feeling rather sorry for myself.

Good luck to everyone else, you have all been great, made me giggle and cheered me up when I was feeling low.

Sending you babydust :dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

WeeNat said:


> Well... AF arrived a day early today. Really sore cramping!! To make my day even crappier I'be woken up with extremely sore neck muscles!!! I'm feeling rather sorry for myself.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else, you have all been great, made me giggle and cheered me up when I was feeling low.
> 
> Sending you babydust :dust: xxx

Awww no, so sorry the :witch: got you..............................

Not nice at all. but think positive, you have time to up vitamins and increase efforts any way you can ready for next time ttc! :happydance:

i now take a vitamin B6 complex plus Vitamin B6 alone, and folic acid. B6 to help regulate my cycle, lengthen my leutal phase. i am also taking evening primrose oil, to improve the quantity and fertility of CM.
I have Conceive Plus too
I use a CBFM too so that help me know when to up the BD'ing. lol

hopefully all the effort will be worth it in the end, and you will get there too, its just horrible having to wait! :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Good morning ladies :)

WeeNat: Really sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: :( 

AF hasn't arrived for me "yet" I have cramps though :( I did 3 HPT's this morning, 2 were negative and FRER had a really bad Evap (White line) :cry: I thought that was it but..:nope:


----------



## Chelle26

Weenat I'm sorry the witch got u :( 

Excalibur have u been for ur bloods yet

Cajadeam I bet u rattle when u walk lol

Trust me oh is not impressed in the smell at all 
Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: No I haven't been for Bloods yet as I think AF is here :(


----------



## Chelle26

Noooo is it still just spotting x


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: It's a bit heavier than "Spotting" now :( x


----------



## Cajadaem

Chelle26------------lol i dont think i am far off rattling, with all the vitamins and my usual meds for health problems, lol, added the paracetamol over the past few days for headache that wont go away (and i cant take ibuprofen). lol if i was to roll down a hill i've no doubt i'd sound like my daughter's rainmaker


----------



## WeeNat

Hello everyone...

How are you all. Im not going to be online for a while. I promised hubby that i will spend some time with him!!
Hell, i may even open a bottle of wine!!

Sorry to hear that you are getting heavy spotting now Excalibur. My period seems to be coming in short waves??? Very weird... this will be my 3rd WEIRD period!! (weird for me is light by the way, my af is norm heavy and constant)

Fingers crossed for everyone who is still not got AF x x x :dust: x x xx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: Hope you and hubby enjoy your time together :hugs:

That's exactly what mine is like now...one minute it's light..then I think it's getting darker, then it goes back to light...really strange! :wacko: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat: Hope you and hubby enjoy your time together :hugs:
> 
> That's exactly what mine is like now...one minute it's light..then I think it's getting darker, then it goes back to light...really strange! :wacko: xxx

Thanks Excalibur :hugs:

Yes, it is strange!... I hate this!!! 

Well, i hope to see some good news from everyone... knowing me i will have a sneaky peak when hubby is out to see how you all are doing x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Weenat and Excalibur, sorry to hear that your AF's have arrived. I am gutted for you both, I was hoping you'd both would get a BFP!! :hugs: :hugs: Lots of baby dust for next time :dust: xxx

I am 6 days late and still getting a BFN. Going to go for a blood test soon see if it shows anything. I noticed I had cracked nipples today, is this a sign of pregnancy? They were really sore, sorest they have ever been.


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: You're welcome hun :hugs: Yeah it's really strange! xxx

Zebra: Thank you so much hun :hugs: Hope you manage to get a Doctors appointment soon and get some answers :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat: You're welcome hun :hugs: Yeah it's really strange! xxx
> 
> Zebra: Thank you so much hun :hugs: Hope you manage to get a Doctors appointment soon and get some answers :dust: xxx

You are very welcome :) :hugs: 

Might have to be next week as they fully booked unless one comes free. Waiting again, ugggh! To put myself out this misery and waiting I am hoping to get a BFP or my AF. Getting on my nerves now. Stressing. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Aww :( Sorry to hear that they haven't got anything until next week. Hopefully a BFP will arrive before AF :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: Aww :( Sorry to hear that they haven't got anything until next week. Hopefully a BFP will arrive before AF :dust: xxx

Thank you :) I am gutted they haven't. Just my luck. I hope so but I am not so sure with all the BFN's I have got. 6 days late is weird though xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: It might just be that your HCG is low. Hopefully that is the case and you will get a late BFP :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: It might just be that your HCG is low. Hopefully that is the case and you will get a late BFP :dust: xxx

I can only hope. If not then I will be ok. There is always next month hey ladies? I will keep you all informed.

Again, sorry to hear about yours and Weenat's AF :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Looks like its just us now zebra :( let's 
Just hope we get some bfps from this thread
Even if we dont I can at least say I know who
To turn to next month :)

I still have lots of ewcm when I try and check
My cervix which I can't reach :/


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: It might just be that your HCG is low. Hopefully that is the case and you will get a late BFP :dust: xxx
> 
> I can only hope. If not then I will be ok. There is always next month hey ladies? I will keep you all informed.
> 
> Again, sorry to hear about yours and Weenat's AF :( :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :dust: Yeah there is always next month :thumbup: 

Thank you hun, I'm not too sure mine is actually AF though, if it is then it's a very weird cycle :wacko: xxx :hugs:


----------



## Chelle26

Have u tested again excalibur


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Looks like its just us now zebra :( let's
> Just hope we get some bfps from this thread
> Even if we dont I can at least say I know who
> To turn to next month :)
> 
> I still have lots of ewcm when I try and check
> My cervix which I can't reach :/

I hope we do. Agreed, fantastic thread with so many lovely people :) 

I haven't checked my cervix. I should really.



Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: It might just be that your HCG is low. Hopefully that is the case and you will get a late BFP :dust: xxx
> 
> I can only hope. If not then I will be ok. There is always next month hey ladies? I will keep you all informed.
> 
> Again, sorry to hear about yours and Weenat's AF :( :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :dust: Yeah there is always next month :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you hun, I'm not too sure mine is actually AF though, if it is then it's a very weird cycle :wacko: xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :) xxx

I hope it isn't your AF. Lets hope it is spotting. Keep us informed if anything changes :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I am going to head off, the website is going a bit slow and playing up :(

I shall speak to you all tomorrow.

Night night xxx :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: No I haven't tested since this morning. Probably won't test now until the Spotting/Bleeding stops.

Zebra: Thank you hun, I hope the spotting continues and it doesn't turn to proper AF! :dust: I'll keep you ladies updated :)

Night night hun, sweet dreams :dust: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Afternoon peeps, how is everyone. well im now on cd3, and cramping has eased off so maybe i'll only have 3 days of AF this month, which is groovy as that is normal for me, would mean i am starting to resume some normality, the past few weeks AF has lasted 5 days +.
I just hope all the efforts going into this month help, lol. i'm also hoping the evening primrose oil does the trick with the EWCM as that will save me having to buy Conceive Plus all the time, so a bit of money in the pocket too, lol.
I can't believe how much the sticks are now for the monitor, they are a good £6 more expensive thann last time i bought them. I'm just glad 1 box does 2 months, as if it was that expensive for only one month i dont think i could justify it.


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem: Afternoon hun. Glad your cramps have eased off for you. I have also got some Evening Primrose to try this cycle, fingers crossed it works for us both huh? :D I will start taking it once AF buggers off :haha:


----------



## Cajadaem

ha ha, yeah, apparently you are supposed to take from day one of your cycle (tho i only started today, day 3) and stop at ovulation x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem: I have heard that aswell but because this cycle has been strange, I'm going to do another HPT once the bleeding stops just incase, taking Evening Primrose whilst Pregnant could do some harm, I want to definetly rule Pregnancy out before I start taking it. I think it is definetly AF but I would rather be safe than sorry, the thing that confused me is that I never spot before AF, this cycle I spotted 2 days before! :shrug: x


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah hun i know where you are coming from. i also spotted for a couple of days prior to af, and like yourself i have never experienced it before, last time i noticed spotting i was pregnant with my youngest. but this time in my case i have no doubt this is AF. But this month i am refraining from ibuprofen, as i have read this can affect ovulation/conception, whereas normally i am quite a high user of it, due to suffering with never ending headaches/migraine, and the ibuprofen seems to be the only thing to help, so this is going to be a trying month as having to tread my headaches with paracetamol, usually useless, but not much choice. The things we go through, put ourselves through for the precious bundle we will all hopefully have in the end, its amazing isnt it!


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> yeah hun i know where you are coming from. i also spotted for a couple of days prior to af, and like yourself i have never experienced it before, last time i noticed spotting i was pregnant with my youngest. but this time in my case i have no doubt this is AF. But this month i am refraining from ibuprofen, as i have read this can affect ovulation/conception, whereas normally i am quite a high user of it, due to suffering with never ending headaches/migraine, and the ibuprofen seems to be the only thing to help, so this is going to be a trying month as having to tread my headaches with paracetamol, usually useless, but not much choice. The things we go through, put ourselves through for the precious bundle we will all hopefully have in the end, its amazing isnt it!

I have a good feeling that what I'm experiencing is AF aswell but I would rather be safe than sorry. Yeah the last time I had spotting I found out I was pregnant aswell but it was only a blob, nothing like this. Ibuprofen is definetly a no go when trying for a baby or already pregnant etc, if you can't take anything else, or nothing else works, have you been to your doctors about it? They might give you the ok or give you a lower dose of Ibuprofen? Yeah it sure is amazing what we do just to try and achieve our goal of a little bun in the oven! ;)


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah docs gave me co-codamol, i had this in my last pregnancy as i was in a lot of pain both stomach, severe spd, and the headaches, i'll give it its due it is a fantastic pain killer (didnt help much on the spd side tho), but it gave me severe constipation, and still, i only need to take 1 tablet and i'm "bunged" up for days on end, over a week at times, so i would much rather avoid that. lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> yeah docs gave me co-codamol, i had this in my last pregnancy as i was in a lot of pain both stomach, severe spd, and the headaches, i'll give it its due it is a fantastic pain killer (didnt help much on the spd side tho), but it gave me severe constipation, and still, i only need to take 1 tablet and i'm "bunged" up for days on end, over a week at times, so i would much rather avoid that. lol

I take Co-Codamol to ease my AF Cramps, I must admit, it is a great painkiller! :D Doesn't sound very nice it making you bunged up though? I have never had that happen to me by taking it. I guess it effects different people in different ways.


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah it is one of the side effects, all the midwives in my last pregnancy warned me against it for that reason, but it was all i could do, on top of the pains from this and that i had alot of toothache too, co-codamol was all that would help with that. but i do tend to suffer with constipation, on a normal day, but more so in pregnancy, but the tablets just made it much worse. lol. for now i have got paracetamol, 4head and mind over matter, just hope i dont get a blinder of a migraine this time round...................


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> yeah it is one of the side effects, all the midwives in my last pregnancy warned me against it for that reason, but it was all i could do, on top of the pains from this and that i had alot of toothache too, co-codamol was all that would help with that. but i do tend to suffer with constipation, on a normal day, but more so in pregnancy, but the tablets just made it much worse. lol. for now i have got paracetamol, 4head and mind over matter, just hope i dont get a blinder of a migraine this time round...................

I bet your Cupboard looks like a Pharmacy ;) I'll keep my fingers crossed that you don't suffer Migraines this time round :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

lol, yes i dont have a cupboard big enough!!!! medicines are always attacking me when i open cupboard. lol, we need more cupboards, partner doesnt even have a cupboard for his baking stuff, he's got an area, lol.


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> lol, yes i dont have a cupboard big enough!!!! medicines are always attacking me when i open cupboard. lol, we need more cupboards, partner doesnt even have a cupboard for his baking stuff, he's got an area, lol.

Aww bless lol! I'll send the 60 minute makeover team to your house to install more cupboards :rofl:


----------



## Cajadaem

omg yeah that would be fantastic !!! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Hehe. Will get in touch with them :haha:


----------



## Cajadaem

ha ha thanks :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies 

Cajadeam are u sayin u had migraines in ur
Last preg I had a killer one today af is due 
2 moz at the latest 

Excalibur I hope u get that bfp this month x


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: Thank you hun. I won't be testing until 2nd April :)


----------



## WeeNat

Hey all... I'm quickly on as hubby is in shower. What happens if you take evening primrose oil after ovulation. I feel sick thinking about this as I was taking it through out my cycle. Did I just ruin my chances of conceiving... I feel like such an idiot!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: You can take Evening Primrose Oil From CD1 until you Ovulate then you must stop taking them as they can cause Uterine Contractions xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no :cry: .... What a fool I've been. This month if hubby is still home I won't take them after I o. Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

When did you start taking them hun and when did you stop? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

I started to take them before I ovulated then carried on taking them. I had no idea they were bad!!!! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: You can start taking them from CD1 then stop once you have Ovulated. I don't think they would have done any damage that one time hun, it might just have an effect on Implantation because of the Uterine Contractions :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello all,

How are we all today?

Another BFN today!! :( 1 week late.


----------



## Cajadaem

Chelle26 i suffer migraines all the time, but they do tend to intensify during pregnancy, dunno whether thats just because i cant use the right pain killers though??

WeeNat out of curiosity, as you have already taken EPO during a cycle, did you notice any improvement/difference in the quality/quantity of EWCM?


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Hey hun :hi:

Not too bad thank you, AF come in full force for me today :cry: Sorry to hear about the BFN :hugs: xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: Hey hun :hi:
> 
> Not too bad thank you, AF come in full force for me today :cry: Sorry to hear about the BFN :hugs: xx

Hello,

Aww no! Sorry to hear that :( :hugs:

Thank you :)

I best stop taking evening primose oil too. I took it before ovulation up until ovulation. Then I started taking it Monday thinking it was ok. Two won't hurt right? Eeeek


----------



## WeeNat

Erm, not yet but I had noticed an improvement with my pregnacare tablets. But EWCM seems to be great now this past couple of months. Taking EPO to help regulate my cycle... But I did hear its good for EWCM. X x x.

Thanks Excalibur, I had no idea. I hope it never wrecked my chances. On a better note, hubby will be home around the time I ovulate :happydance:.

Sorry to hear its another bfn zebra.

I'm off now ladies. Hear u all soon..... Told u I couldn't stay off line :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Weenat. Good luck with trying again, glad he will be home for it! :D :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> Thank you Weenat. Good luck with trying again, glad he will be home for it! :D :dust:

:hugs:... yeah, im kinddov excited to try again this month.

Has anyone got any tips??? Pre ovulation and after??

Im having rosey beer tonight... the first drink ive had in ages!!

When are you getting your bloods taken???

Oh hubby had popped out to shops... so here i am again :rofl: x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Weenat. Good luck with trying again, glad he will be home for it! :D :dust:
> 
> :hugs:... yeah, im kinddov excited to try again this month.
> 
> Has anyone got any tips??? Pre ovulation and after??
> 
> Im having rosey beer tonight... the first drink ive had in ages!!
> 
> When are you getting your bloods taken???
> 
> Oh hubby had popped out to shops... so here i am again :rofl: x x xClick to expand...

Keep calm! Do not stress. Take Folic acid and primose oil (as you did before) and enjoy it :) :dust:

Ooo lovely, I can't drink not until I find out for sure. If I am pregnant obviously I won't be.

Addictive isn't it :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Weenat. Good luck with trying again, glad he will be home for it! :D :dust:
> 
> :hugs:... yeah, im kinddov excited to try again this month.
> 
> Has anyone got any tips??? Pre ovulation and after??
> 
> Im having rosey beer tonight... the first drink ive had in ages!!
> 
> When are you getting your bloods taken???
> 
> Oh hubby had popped out to shops... so here i am again :rofl: x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Keep calm! Do not stress. Take Folic acid and primose oil (as you did before) and enjoy it :) :dust:
> 
> Ooo lovely, I can't drink not until I find out for sure. If I am pregnant obviously I won't be.
> 
> Addictive isn't it :D xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Zebra, i shall be calm!!! :)

Im not having too many as im up super early tomorrow. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Thank you hun :hugs: I doubt 2 would hurt no, just don't take anymore until AF is here for sure (hopefully she won't turn up though) :happydance: xxx

WeeNat: You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Weenat. Good luck with trying again, glad he will be home for it! :D :dust:
> 
> :hugs:... yeah, im kinddov excited to try again this month.
> 
> Has anyone got any tips??? Pre ovulation and after??
> 
> Im having rosey beer tonight... the first drink ive had in ages!!
> 
> When are you getting your bloods taken???
> 
> Oh hubby had popped out to shops... so here i am again :rofl: x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Keep calm! Do not stress. Take Folic acid and primose oil (as you did before) and enjoy it :) :dust:
> 
> Ooo lovely, I can't drink not until I find out for sure. If I am pregnant obviously I won't be.
> 
> Addictive isn't it :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Zebra, i shall be calm!!! :)
> 
> Im not having too many as im up super early tomorrow. x x xClick to expand...

Have one for me :D

About the bloods, I will be having them done next week. Sorry, didn't see you put that at first xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra: Thank you hun :hugs: I doubt 2 would hurt no, just don't take anymore until AF is here for sure (hopefully she won't turn up though) :happydance: xxx
> 
> WeeNat: You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx

Thank you Excalibur, I will leave them alone now. Will just take Folic acid and calcium/magnesium. Hope not :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: You're more than welcome hun :D I started taking my Primrose Oil today as I didn't want to take it yesterday as it wasn't full flow AF and I would rather be safe than sorry incase it was Breakthrough bleeding etc, but I know for a fact it's AF today xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: You're more than welcome hun :D I started taking my Primrose Oil today as I didn't want to take it yesterday as it wasn't full flow AF and I would rather be safe than sorry incase it was Breakthrough bleeding etc, but I know for a fact it's AF today xxx

Understandable, totally agree. It scared me once I read it. Phew that 2 wouldn't hurt. Shame your AF came :(

I shall be heading off now ladies. My bed calls.

Speak tomorrow. Sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: You're more than welcome hun :D I started taking my Primrose Oil today as I didn't want to take it yesterday as it wasn't full flow AF and I would rather be safe than sorry incase it was Breakthrough bleeding etc, but I know for a fact it's AF today xxx
> 
> Understandable, totally agree. It scared me once I read it. Phew that 2 wouldn't hurt. Shame your AF came :(
> 
> I shall be heading off now ladies. My bed calls.
> 
> Speak tomorrow. Sweet dreams :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Don't worry hun, you will be fine :hugs:

Speak to you tomorrow hun. Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

what doseage of primrose oil are other taking? just wandering...................

Excalibur ur AF deffo showed then, sorry to here that :hugs:

But here is to a March conception for everyone in here not already conceived!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:

:af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af::af:

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:yellow::pink::blue:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem: I'm only taking 500mg and 1 a day at the moment. I know it's supposed to be 1500mg - 2000mg a day though so I read, so that would work out a tablet after every meal :o Yeah the :witch: came, thank you hun :hugs: That's a lot of luck :D 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

all the luck in the world for this thread!!!!!!!! I am taking 2 tablets a day so 2000mg altogether. but then i need all the help i can get as (TMI) i suffer from dryness quite often, hence why i used pre seed previously and conceive plus this time round. every little helps lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> all the luck in the world for this thread!!!!!!!! I am taking 2 tablets a day so 2000mg altogether. but then i need all the help i can get as (TMI) i suffer from dryness quite often, hence why i used pre seed previously and conceive plus this time round. every little helps lol

Needs must hun :D Sending you lot's of :dust: and hope we some some :bfp:'s in this thread in the upcoming weeks! :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

out of interest, do any of you plan to find out the sex of your baby once pregnant?


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> out of interest, do any of you plan to find out the sex of your baby once pregnant?

I do! :D The wait would kill me! Plus I would want to know then we could go shopping for either pink or blue :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

ha ha, yeah i know that one, with my current children i found out what i was having each time. i am hoping to stay Yellow if we get lucky, although partner doesnt know if he can, so i've said he can find out if need be, then if he wants to go shopping he can, and whatever he buys he can leave at his mums so i dont accidently find out. lol. but then patience isnt my best virtue, lol, with my last 2 i had gender scans at 16weeks, so it will be interesting to see if i can refrain, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> ha ha, yeah i know that one, with my current children i found out what i was having each time. i am hoping to stay Yellow if we get lucky, although partner doesnt know if he can, so i've said he can find out if need be, then if he wants to go shopping he can, and whatever he buys he can leave at his mums so i dont accidently find out. lol. but then patience isnt my best virtue, lol, with my last 2 i had gender scans at 16weeks, so it will be interesting to see if i can refrain, lol

Aww bless. If you have found out with your other pregnancies, I doubt you will be able to hold out from finding out this time, especially if you don't have good patience lol, either that or your OH might slip up and tell you? :o


----------



## Cajadaem

i think if i managed to stay team yellow and he gave it away i think i would kill him!!!!!! lol. the present plan is to stay team yellow ( for me), and save some pennies. As we have all we would need if we had another girl, but nothing for a boy! so plan would be to go into hospital with clothing for both sexes, so no matter what we have it would be clothed accordingly, and the money we saved would mean we could go out a do boy shopping if it was a boy. thats the plan anyhow, lol. luckily i have unisex pram, bouncer and some other things, and moses basket is unisex, so would only need clothing, cot bedding and blankets ect if it was a boy. i think i might find it more exciting not knowing, but we will see, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> i think if i managed to stay team yellow and he gave it away i think i would kill him!!!!!! lol. the present plan is to stay team yellow ( for me), and save some pennies. As we have all we would need if we had another girl, but nothing for a boy! so plan would be to go into hospital with clothing for both sexes, so no matter what we have it would be clothed accordingly, and the money we saved would mean we could go out a do boy shopping if it was a boy. thats the plan anyhow, lol. luckily i have unisex pram, bouncer and some other things, and moses basket is unisex, so would only need clothing, cot bedding and blankets ect if it was a boy. i think i might find it more exciting not knowing, but we will see, lol

Lol aww bless. Sounds like you have a good plan worked out there though :thumbup: I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that it stays team yellow! I know what you mean about it being easier though as you already have lot's of things for girls. 

I'm off to bed now hun. I shall speak to you soon. Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

okies nite nite hun :hugs:


----------



## Cajadaem

hello peeps. Well on CD4 now and AF has ceased yesterday evening, whoop whoop, i am so happy as that shows signs of normality for me, as my AF has always lasted 3 days only, but the past few months have been 5 days +, my cycle length however has yet to return to normality, i'm usually 30 days, but past few months have been around 26 days, with the last month moving up to 28 days, so hopefully my body and cycles are back on track, and chilled out ttc has moved up a gear this month, not so chilled out now, lol, so fingers crossed, i hope to have a BFP in the next 3 months, thats my target, obviously i will be absolutely fine if it doesnt happen in that time, i just like to set myself a target, so if it does happen i can say "YES, I did it!" like comepeting with myself, lol. 
I do expect the BFP's to begin to flow now in this thread, its all about positivity, positive attitude brings positive results, so bring it on i say!!!
Hope everyone is ok today, and most important of all :dust: to everyone

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem: Glad to hear your AF is over, I wish mine were and mine only lasted 3 days! :( Can't wait to start TTC again and see those BFP's flowing onto this thread! :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Afternoon, I agree... Positivity is the best way forward. 
How is everyone today.
I think AF is slowing down. It's normally five days long but ive hardly had a flow today...???
Xxxxxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Hi Excalibur :flower: :hugs:
Hi WeeNat :flower: :hugs: 

Glad to hear ur ok.
:wohoo: to AF going away, bring on the TTC, i am starting on CD8 this time, as with my last pregnancy i OV'd on CD10, strangely, lol. but dont wanna risk putting all my faith in the monitor, i need to use initiative too!


----------



## Excalibur

I wish my AF would hurry up and bugger off! :brat:


----------



## Cajadaem

awww excalibur :hugs: when do you typically expect it to clear off?


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> awww excalibur :hugs: when do you typically expect it to clear off?

Friday I hope! Was spotting 2 extra days which is bad enough! :growlmad:


----------



## Chelle26

Hey all I'm glad to hear all these short afs
You never know aye !!!

Af was due today still no sign, keep getting hungry 
At like half 10 at night every night hmm lol 

Hope ur all Ok can't believe how much I've missed

Think babydust ladies :)


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle: Hope AF stays away for you :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust :dust: :dust: @chelle26

Someone should have a BFP from the last cycle shouldnt they, especially the OP!!!
A bf to increase the positivity to us all TTC this cycle, think pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thats what i am doing (i have a 3 month target) i say "i WILL be pregnant in 3 months, i WILL!!!) i actually believe it now, whether it works or not it still feels great feeling positve


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem: That's the best way to think, Positive! :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies great way of thinking I like it a lot !

The mood swings are still in full swing and I actually
Think I'm turning into a psychotic bitch lol 

Ur just gonna have to bd 10x more this cycle :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello,

How is everyone today?

I have just been to the loo and when I wiped, there was a little blood there. It looks like a brown colour. I had to look closely as it is very little. I am over a week late now. I am not sure if it is my AF or implantation. I have no period pains. I do feel extremely sick though, when I eat and drink, I feel sick too. I also have bad wind again. Nipples are cracked and sore.


----------



## Chelle26

Heya ooo let's hope it not af Hun

Think shes on the way for me gutted 
Really thought I had it this month :(( I got
Pink tinged cm now


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Heya ooo let's hope it not af Hun
> 
> Think shes on the way for me gutted
> Really thought I had it this month :(( I got
> Pink tinged cm now

I hope it isn't either. I am convinced it isn't as I usually get really bad period pains before I start. 

Don't give up just yet, might be implantation. Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Took a pregnancy test, I have what looks like a white evap line. Very skinny white line. Errr? Confused.


----------



## Chelle26

Wouldn't it b 2 late for ib for me ??? 

Keep Testing hun superdrug have got a fab offer 
On frer ATM 4 for a tenner :) 

I'll know of its true af tomoz lol


----------



## Chelle26

Wouldn't it b 2 late for ib for me ??? 

Keep Testing hun superdrug have got a fab offer 
On frer ATM 4 for a tenner :) 

I'll know of its true af tomoz lol


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle & Zebra: I really hope it's not AF for you both! Fingers crossed she stays away!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Wouldn't it b 2 late for ib for me ???
> 
> Keep Testing hun superdrug have got a fab offer
> On frer ATM 4 for a tenner :)
> 
> I'll know of its true af tomoz lol

Nah I don't think so, I might have IB late too. I was getting negatives at 14 dpo and later.

Hope it isn't AF. Fingers crossed!

I bought loads of those cheap ones. Did get some super sensitive ones though too.



Excalibur said:


> Chelle & Zebra: I really hope it's not AF for you both! Fingers crossed she stays away!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thank you :)


----------



## Zebra2023

I just took one of the sensitive tests rather than a cheapo one, I swear I can see a blue positive line. My partner says he can see it too. Very faint. 

I still feel very sick, hasn't gone away from this morning. Trying to eat and it makes it worse. Ughhh :(


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Can you upload a picture of your test? :D xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Yup, will do it now :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Not very clear - My camera isn't good. My digital camera doesn't seem to work at all.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00395-20120308-1423.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: I think I can see a shadow of a line but not 100% sure hun. Wouldn't want to give false hopes. Hope it gets darker though! :D :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: I think I can see a shadow of a line but not 100% sure hun. Wouldn't want to give false hopes. Hope it gets darker though! :D :dust:

It is nice to get someone else view, as I thought it was just me. It really does look like something is there.

I am holding my urine in for a while again at the moment and going to test again later tonight as I have been a few times today. I think it possibly might be my month, over a week late, feeling very sick and queasy, very sore nipples (my gosh it hurts so bad) had to take my bra off I feel very tired and lazy too.

Fingers crossed. Will let you all know what happens.


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: I really hope it is your month! Will keep my fingers crossed for you hun! xxx 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: I really hope it is your month! Will keep my fingers crossed for you hun! xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thank you Excalibur :)

Sorry to hear it wasn't your month, I wish you all the luck for trying again, hoping to see a BFP from you soon as well as the other lovely ladies on here. Lots of dust :dust: xxx


----------



## hope0678

zebra, what's your dpo? gl, fxd for you


----------



## Zebra2023

hope0678 said:


> zebra, what's your dpo? gl, fxd for you

About 17 I think. I am over a week late for my AF. Thank you :) xxx


----------



## hope0678

ohh good luck!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: I really hope it is your month! Will keep my fingers crossed for you hun! xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thank you Excalibur :)
> 
> Sorry to hear it wasn't your month, I wish you all the luck for trying again, hoping to see a BFP from you soon as well as the other lovely ladies on here. Lots of dust :dust: xxxClick to expand...

You're welcome hun :) 

Thank you so much hun, we can only hope! :D xxx 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

Zebra have you tried a FRER with your FMU, if the clearblue shows even the slightest line then the FRER should as its more sensitive than the clearblue?


----------



## Zebra2023

hope0678 said:


> ohh good luck!!!

Thank you :)



Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: I really hope it is your month! Will keep my fingers crossed for you hun! xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Thank you Excalibur :)
> 
> Sorry to hear it wasn't your month, I wish you all the luck for trying again, hoping to see a BFP from you soon as well as the other lovely ladies on here. Lots of dust :dust: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You're welcome hun :)
> 
> Thank you so much hun, we can only hope! :D xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Sure can, fingers crossed. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:



Cajadaem said:


> Zebra have you tried a FRER with your FMU, if the clearblue shows even the slightest line then the FRER should as its more sensitive than the clearblue?

I haven't no, I thought clear blue would have been more sensitive. I will try them tomorrow. Will get some from Superdrug seeing as they are on special offer :) Thank you 

xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hello Y'all,

:hi: Zebra, i would test using First Response! I love their tests!!! My computer is small so the picture doesnt come up too big!! If you are late and feeling sick, i would say you are def Prego!!!! :hugs:

:hi: Excalibur, how you holding out??

:hi: Chelle, i hope its not AF on the way. Thats what i got before i got mine :cry:.

:hi: Cadajaem, how are you today?

Just a question to all... my period was med flow cd1 and cd2... but cd3 was very little and still getting a little spotting today, not much. Do i still count today as a period still???


----------



## Cajadaem

FRER is the most popular choice as they are the most sensitive, that would be your best bet, to try one of them with an FMU


----------



## Cajadaem

WeeNat said:


> Hello Y'all,
> 
> :hi: Zebra, i would test using First Response! I love their tests!!! My computer is small so the picture doesnt come up too big!! If you are late and feeling sick, i would say you are def Prego!!!! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Excalibur, how you holding out??
> 
> :hi: Chelle, i hope its not AF on the way. Thats what i got before i got mine :cry:.
> 
> :hi: Cadajaem, how are you today?
> 
> Just a question to all... my period was med flow cd1 and cd2... but cd3 was very little and still getting a little spotting today, not much. Do i still count today as a period still???

Hiya i'm good today thankyou. in reply to your question, i had a 3 day AF, which is actually normal for me, and my 3rd day was very scant and spotty, kind of how i knew it was going to be over, and the next day nothing.


----------



## WeeNat

So i can say i've had a 4 day period becoz im still spotting today??
I know its a funny question... just hard to tell what to go by x x


----------



## Cajadaem

WeeNat said:


> So i can say i've had a 4 day period becoz im still spotting today??
> I know its a funny question... just hard to tell what to go by x x

still spotting i would class as a day of period yes. spotting days before should not be counted, just from the first day of the real period until the day of no loss at all


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Cadajaem x x x:hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Hello Y'all,
> 
> :hi: Zebra, i would test using First Response! I love their tests!!! My computer is small so the picture doesnt come up too big!! If you are late and feeling sick, i would say you are def Prego!!!! :hugs:
> 
> :hi: Excalibur, how you holding out??
> 
> :hi: Chelle, i hope its not AF on the way. Thats what i got before i got mine :cry:.
> 
> :hi: Cadajaem, how are you today?
> 
> Just a question to all... my period was med flow cd1 and cd2... but cd3 was very little and still getting a little spotting today, not much. Do i still count today as a period still???

Thanks Weenat. Going to get some tomorrow if I don't get any other changes tonight xxx



Cajadaem said:


> FRER is the most popular choice as they are the most sensitive, that would be your best bet, to try one of them with an FMU

This thread is so helpful. I had no idea :) Thank you xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat: :hi: I'm doing ok thank you hun, glad AF is on her way out for us both :D I'm only slight spotting today aswell :happydance: Looks like we are Cycle Buddies! Let's catch those Egg's! :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

no worries hun, i suppose seeing as i am TTC my 5th then i know a little bit, but still need to ask a lot myself, you can just never know everything, lol


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat: :hi: I'm doing ok thank you hun, glad AF is on her way out for us both :D I'm only slight spotting today aswell :happydance: Looks like we are Cycle Buddies! Let's catch those Egg's! :dust:

Yey Positivity, love it !!!! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat: :hi: I'm doing ok thank you hun, glad AF is on her way out for us both :D I'm only slight spotting today aswell :happydance: Looks like we are Cycle Buddies! Let's catch those Egg's! :dust:

Hey, i guess we are Cycle Buddies :happydance:... [-o&lt; Please give us some sticky eggs this cycle!!!!



Cajadaem said:


> no worries hun, i suppose seeing as i am TTC my 5th then i know a little bit, but still need to ask a lot myself, you can just never know everything, lol

Yes, we are always learning new tricks with this TTC game :)


I wonder what new symptoms i will be giving my hubby this month :paper:
I'm sure he thinks i've turned into a fruit Loop :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck Weenat, hope this month is a lucky one for you :) you as well Cajadeam :dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Zebra2023 said:


> Good luck Weenat, hope this month is a lucky one for you :) you as well Cajadeam :dust: xxx

Thanks Zebra :dust: for your :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you :) xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Zebra 

Look forward to seeing a pic of your :bfp: posted tomorrow :) x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

Cajadaem said:


> no worries hun, i suppose seeing as i am TTC my 5th then i know a little bit, but still need to ask a lot myself, you can just never know everything, lol

Yes, we are always learning new tricks with this TTC game :)


I wonder what new symptoms i will be giving my hubby this month :paper:
I'm sure he thinks i've turned into a fruit Loop :haha:[/QUOTE]


Oh yeah, i bore mine to sleep with trivia!!! lol but yes, super sticky this months lets have a full house of :bfp:'s this month

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Thanks Zebra
> 
> Look forward to seeing a pic of your :bfp: posted tomorrow :) x x x

I hope so, thanks Weenat :) xxx


----------



## WeeNat

I would be so FANTASTICOO if all of us in this thread to get :bfp:s!!!!! 

Honestly would be amazing!!! :happydance:...

There will be a lot of seducing :serenade:.... There will be a lot of :sex:....

There will be lots of waiting :coffee: for our :bfp:


So... Swim my little friends... Swim!!!!:spermy:
We will get our :bfp: Dammit!! :brat:

:rofl: x x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat: :hi: I'm doing ok thank you hun, glad AF is on her way out for us both :D I'm only slight spotting today aswell :happydance: Looks like we are Cycle Buddies! Let's catch those Egg's! :dust:
> 
> Yey Positivity, love it !!!! :thumbup: :hugs:Click to expand...

It's the best way to be throughout the TTC :D :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat: :hi: I'm doing ok thank you hun, glad AF is on her way out for us both :D I'm only slight spotting today aswell :happydance: Looks like we are Cycle Buddies! Let's catch those Egg's! :dust:
> 
> Hey, i guess we are Cycle Buddies :happydance:... [-o&lt; Please give us some sticky eggs this cycle!!!!
> 
> Fingers crossed hun!! :dust::dust:Click to expand...


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello,

I went out to get some First response...it is showing positive. Again very light line. Taken 4-5 tests today. All shown very light positive results. So I guess I am pregnant then? Certainly feels like I am, spotting has stopped. Didn't stay around for long :)

Thank you to you all for keeping me occupied during this long wait. Was well worth it. Such good laughs! :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went out to get some First response...it is showing positive. Again very light line. Taken 4-5 tests today. All shown very light positive results. So I guess I am pregnant then? Certainly feels like I am, spotting has stopped. Didn't stay around for long :)
> 
> Thank you to you all for keeping me occupied during this long wait. Was well worth it. Such good laughs! :) xxx

Can you post pictures of your :bfp: hun? It certainly sounds like you are pregnant hun! Congratulations!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I can do yeah, my camera isn't so good though so will do my best. Can see it better with the naked eye. But here goes. Picture to follow very soon :)

Thanks Excalibur xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Look very closely :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00399-20120308-2210.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Excalibur

You're welcome hun :D Can't wait to see your :bfp: :happydance:! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

I think I can see it hun :o I can see a shadow of something! I can't wait to see your lines progress hun! Congratulations once again! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> I think I can see it hun :o I can see a shadow of something! I can't wait to see your lines progress hun! Congratulations once again! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: xxx

I am going to do FMU with the FRER see if it shows a brighter line as my urine will be more diluted. It is picking something up though. I will post more pics if it does progress. Thank you :hugs: so glad the wait is over, glad I don't have to have bloods done too. Phew xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I think I can see it hun :o I can see a shadow of something! I can't wait to see your lines progress hun! Congratulations once again! I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance: xxx
> 
> I am going to do FMU with the FRER see if it shows a brighter line as my urine will be more diluted. It is picking something up though. I will post more pics if it does progress. Thank you :hugs: so glad the wait is over, glad I don't have to have bloods done too. Phew xxxClick to expand...

Yeah it will be better with FMU hun as you said, it will be stronger. :D Thank you hun, I can't wait to see more pictures! xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I am well nervous now :) happy though. Probably won't sleep tonight. Apparently I am 5 weeks going by my last period. Seems quite far does that. More like 3 weeks! Strange xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> I am well nervous now :) happy though. Probably won't sleep tonight. Apparently I am 5 weeks going by my last period. Seems quite far does that. More like 3 weeks! Strange xxx

When the doctors work out your due date, they go from the first day of your last Period. So they add 2 weeks onto your pregnancy so yeah, you would be 3 weeks hun :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I am well nervous now :) happy though. Probably won't sleep tonight. Apparently I am 5 weeks going by my last period. Seems quite far does that. More like 3 weeks! Strange xxx
> 
> When the doctors work out your due date, they go from the first day of your last Period. So they add 2 weeks onto your pregnancy so yeah, you would be 3 weeks hun :) xxxClick to expand...

Thought so, thanks for that clarification :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I am well nervous now :) happy though. Probably won't sleep tonight. Apparently I am 5 weeks going by my last period. Seems quite far does that. More like 3 weeks! Strange xxx
> 
> When the doctors work out your due date, they go from the first day of your last Period. So they add 2 weeks onto your pregnancy so yeah, you would be 3 weeks hun :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thought so, thanks for that clarification :) xxxClick to expand...

You're more than welcome hun :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

:D I am going to head off now, snuggle up with the other half and watch one born every minute. Thanks again :)

Speak tomorrow xxx :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> :D I am going to head off now, snuggle up with the other half and watch one born every minute. Thanks again :)
> 
> Speak tomorrow xxx :hugs:

No problem hun. Enjoy One Born Every Minute, we watched it last night :D You're welcome hun. Night night, sweet dreams, speak to you tomorrow xxx :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> :D I am going to head off now, snuggle up with the other half and watch one born every minute. Thanks again :)
> 
> Speak tomorrow xxx :hugs:
> 
> No problem hun. Enjoy One Born Every Minute, we watched it last night :D You're welcome hun. Night night, sweet dreams, speak to you tomorrow xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Shall try hehe, going to be a tad scared and freaked out at it now more than ever. Sweet dreams to you too. Night night :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> :D I am going to head off now, snuggle up with the other half and watch one born every minute. Thanks again :)
> 
> Speak tomorrow xxx :hugs:
> 
> No problem hun. Enjoy One Born Every Minute, we watched it last night :D You're welcome hun. Night night, sweet dreams, speak to you tomorrow xxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Shall try hehe, going to be a tad scared and freaked out at it now more than ever. Sweet dreams to you too. Night night :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Aww you'll be fine hun. It is scary but I like watching it to know what to expect :haha: Love the Signature hun :hugs: Night night :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> :D I am going to head off now, snuggle up with the other half and watch one born every minute. Thanks again :)
> 
> Speak tomorrow xxx :hugs:
> 
> No problem hun. Enjoy One Born Every Minute, we watched it last night :D You're welcome hun. Night night, sweet dreams, speak to you tomorrow xxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Shall try hehe, going to be a tad scared and freaked out at it now more than ever. Sweet dreams to you too. Night night :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww you'll be fine hun. It is scary but I like watching it to know what to expect :haha: Love the Signature hun :hugs: Night night :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Wasn't one born really good. I so can't wait for that to be me. My first one so I am going to be very weary and nervous. Haha yeah, I'm the same. Intrigued. 

Thank you, I just had too :)

I did the FRER with my FMU this morning and it is showing up positive, little darker but still faint. I will post some pictures. It is alot easier to see with the naked eye today than yesterday. Getting darker day by day. Woo!

I said to my partner, oh no sickness this morning. Sat up...bam morning sickness. Ughh, spoke to soon :( xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Going to try and use a different camera to capture it better :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00402-20120309-0722.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 14









IMG00403-20120309-0723.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Zebra2023

Not sure if this picture is any better ? :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0260.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 20


----------



## WeeNat

I can TOTALLY see a line Zebra!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: x x x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Weenat :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Yeah I love One Born, it makes me even more broody everytime we watch it and can't wait for it to be us either! :D Oh dear, sorry to hear about the Morning Sickness so early! :hugs: I can definetly see those lines!!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance: I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :yipee:


----------



## Cajadaem

Zebra CONGRATULATIONS, heres to a healthy happy 9 months.
I notice your tickers are saying 3 weeks, whereas you would be 5 weeks at 1 week late, as the top ticker is showing the stage that happen during the week of conception, but if your a week late then you are well past that 
I know it can be confusing, as it is 3 weeks since OV so technically 3 weeks, but actually all pregnancies are taken from the first day of your last period, and 40 weeks from that point will be your EDD, so, you are 2 weeks further than ur ticker says )) lol


----------



## Excalibur

The doctors add 2 weeks onto everyone's pregnancy just to make it easier for them to estimate the due date, I really have no idea why they do that! I'll argue with them, if they tell me I'm 6 weeks for example, I'll say no...I'm 4 weeks :rofl:


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah i know, it is annoying, lol, but then thats how they work things out when it comes to scans ect, on growth and everythin, and obviously all these tickers and calculators are set to the same, lol, so although we all know, when we are 4 weeks, we are really only 2, when it comes to everything regarding pregnancy we are 4, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Yeah I know what you mean, it's really annoying though! Lol x


----------



## Cajadaem

yes very annoying, its just how they date the pregnancy, rather than the baby.

All mine have been born at 38weeks, so far, and it was during my last pregnancy that the midwife says its probably because of how my cycles are that the length is shorter, i dint really understand to be honest, 38weeks is 38 weeks surely, regardless of what cycle length you happen to have.


----------



## Excalibur

Yeah I would have thought that would be how it works hun, the times and dates during pregnancy don't make much sense to me :haha: Guess we'll just have to go with the flow when it's our turn lol.


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah, but its all fun, and its an exciting journey


----------



## Excalibur

Very true :thumbup:


----------



## Cajadaem

I just thought i would add this pic of my POAS from my last pregnancy, i was a little addicted, but just so you can get a view of some progression in the lines......................................
 



Attached Files:







Bath and sticks 048.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: Yeah I love One Born, it makes me even more broody everytime we watch it and can't wait for it to be us either! :D Oh dear, sorry to hear about the Morning Sickness so early! :hugs: I can definetly see those lines!!!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance: I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :yipee:

Know the feeling, I have no need to be broody now. I shall have my own little one in 9 months. All being well. Hope your time comes soon!! The morning sickness is awful, it went shortly after, I had it all day yesterday mind. Thank you Excalibur :D xxx :hugs:



Cajadaem said:


> Zebra CONGRATULATIONS, heres to a healthy happy 9 months.
> I notice your tickers are saying 3 weeks, whereas you would be 5 weeks at 1 week late, as the top ticker is showing the stage that happen during the week of conception, but if your a week late then you are well past that
> I know it can be confusing, as it is 3 weeks since OV so technically 3 weeks, but actually all pregnancies are taken from the first day of your last period, and 40 weeks from that point will be your EDD, so, you are 2 weeks further than ur ticker says )) lol

Thank you Cajadeam :)

Yeah, I am a little fussy like that, I see myself as three weeks not five but I suppose I should change it, would make sense as the doctors will say I am five. It is annoying but never mind. Feels weird being over 5 weeks pregnant. Sooner the three month wait is up the better. Can start telling people then =] xxx



Cajadaem said:


> I just thought i would add this pic of my POAS from my last pregnancy, i was a little addicted, but just so you can get a view of some progression in the lines......................................

Nothing wrong with being addicted, I was too. Thank you for that, it helps :)


----------



## Cajadaem

Yes but being 5 weeks is 2 weeks closer to your first scan :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> Yes but being 5 weeks is 2 weeks closer to your first scan :flower:

Very true. I am going to change my tickers over. Cant wait to have my first scan, I am dying to know if it is a boy or girl. The Chinese is chart is showing a girl but I am not really convinced if that works :)


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah the chinese chart is recreational, so dont bet on it, lol, it can be correct, but can be wrong too. I know how you feel though, i HAD to find out with my last 2, and i went for a private gender scan at 16 weeks with each of them, i am very impatient, lol, but am hoping to stay yellow this time when it happens, we will see, lol


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> yeah the chinese chart is recreational, so dont bet on it, lol, it can be correct, but can be wrong too. I know how you feel though, i HAD to find out with my last 2, and i went for a private gender scan at 16 weeks with each of them, i am very impatient, lol, but am hoping to stay yellow this time when it happens, we will see, lol

Think I am going to be very impatient too. I don't mind what sex it is though, as long as it is healthy. Partner would love a little girl, Daddy's girl and all that. Good luck, hope it is yellow for you :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

As if my baby is forming its major organs already and the size of an apple seed. Wow!


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: You're welcome hun and I hope everying goes smoothly for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

:) xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

yey, thats better  . Yeah i wasnt bothered what i had either, i just wanted to know so i could name her, and buy accordingly, but this time, again not bothered what we have if we are blessed again, but do wanna try and keep it a secret till the big day


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> yey, thats better  . Yeah i wasnt bothered what i had either, i just wanted to know so i could name her, and buy accordingly, but this time, again not bothered what we have if we are blessed again, but do wanna try and keep it a secret till the big day

Understandable, I would/will be the same. Aww that is so sweet, Good luck :) :dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

thanks hun, and do keep us updated as you progress x


----------



## Zebra2023

You're welcome. I will do :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: I can't wait to see updates hun :D xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

yey, 1 :bfp: so far, lets keep them coming  :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

I have a while yet until testing :haha: Hopefully we'll see some more :bfp:'s soon though! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

hi Excalibur, yeah you are 2 days after me  someone has to get a bfp this month, dont think it will be me, had a reading saying April!!! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> hi Excalibur, yeah you are 2 days after me  someone has to get a bfp this month, dont think it will be me, had a reading saying April!!! lol

Hiya hun :hugs: I won't be testing until 2nd April if I can hold off for that long :haha: Aww bless, fingers crossed you get one this month! :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

ha ha, yeah i am maybe testing on 31st, if i cant wait any longer, maybe a few days later if i can wait, will see what day i ovulate first then work it out, but not doing a test on 1st April, no matter what!!!!! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> ha ha, yeah i am maybe testing on 31st, if i cant wait any longer, maybe a few days later if i can wait, will see what day i ovulate first then work it out, but not doing a test on 1st April, no matter what!!!!! lol

The waiting is the hardest! Yeah I wouldn't test on April 1st either! That's why I opted for the 2nd! :haha:


----------



## Cajadaem

he he great minds think alike  :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

True true :haha: Lot's of :dust: for those sticky beans! :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello everyone,

How are we all?

Took another test today and it is a little darker. Pictures to follow soon :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Here we are :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0262.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies I'm back :)
Af came in full swing been bad lol

Zebra omfg congratulations on ur bfp

Come on then girls we got some catching up
To do :) cxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: Woohoofor your lines getting darker! :yipee: :happydance:

Chelle: Sorry to hear AF got you hun and was a pain! :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Hey ladies I'm back :)
> Af came in full swing been bad lol
> 
> Zebra omfg congratulations on ur bfp
> 
> Come on then girls we got some catching up
> To do :) cxx

Sorry to hear about your AF arriving. Hope you get a sticky bean this month.

Thank you :D xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra: Woohoofor your lines getting darker! :yipee: :happydance:
> 
> Chelle: Sorry to hear AF got you hun and was a pain! :hugs:

Thank you :D

I look like I am like 4 months pregnant, my tummy looks and feels really bloated and sticks out. I have stretch marks too, the sickness hasn't gone, still here every morning as well as mid afternoon/evening xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra: You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww bless, at least you have signs and symptoms, I would be worried if I didn't have any ;) xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra: You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww bless, at least you have signs and symptoms, I would be worried if I didn't have any ;) xx

That's true :) xxx

I want to buy things already. Just like baby products, no clothes or cots, like essentials that I can put away. Seen some right bargains. Partner thinks I am a little silly. Pah, men...lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww bless, at least you have signs and symptoms, I would be worried if I didn't have any ;) xx
> 
> That's true :) xxx
> 
> I want to buy things already. Just like baby products, no clothes or cots, like essentials that I can put away. Seen some right bargains. Partner thinks I am a little silly. Pah, men...lol xxxClick to expand...

Aww bless, it's not silly because you see them for a bargain, then when the time comes and you actually need them, the bargains are nowhere to be seen! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww bless, at least you have signs and symptoms, I would be worried if I didn't have any ;) xx
> 
> That's true :) xxx
> 
> I want to buy things already. Just like baby products, no clothes or cots, like essentials that I can put away. Seen some right bargains. Partner thinks I am a little silly. Pah, men...lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww bless, it's not silly because you see them for a bargain, then when the time comes and you actually need them, the bargains are nowhere to be see! :D xxxClick to expand...

Men never understand though. Going to show him this. Haha! :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra: You're welcome hun :hugs: Aww bless, at least you have signs and symptoms, I would be worried if I didn't have any ;) xx
> 
> That's true :) xxx
> 
> I want to buy things already. Just like baby products, no clothes or cots, like essentials that I can put away. Seen some right bargains. Partner thinks I am a little silly. Pah, men...lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww bless, it's not silly because you see them for a bargain, then when the time comes and you actually need them, the bargains are nowhere to be see! :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Men never understand though. Going to show him this. Haha! :D xxxClick to expand...

:haha: Only speaking the truth! ;) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

:haha: He still isn't convinced. Feeling proper emotional :( :cry:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> :haha: He still isn't convinced. Feeling proper emotional :( :cry:

Just sneak things in the trolley when he's not looking :haha: 

Oh hun, sending you big :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. Pregnancy hormones huh xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: He still isn't convinced. Feeling proper emotional :( :cry:
> 
> Just sneak things in the trolley when he's not looking :haha:
> 
> Oh hun, sending you big :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. Pregnancy hormones huh xxxClick to expand...

I'd love to but I don't want him to get any more miserable than he is now and then complain lol. Will go shopping alone and hide them :haha:

Aww thank you, much needed :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: He still isn't convinced. Feeling proper emotional :( :cry:
> 
> Just sneak things in the trolley when he's not looking :haha:
> 
> Oh hun, sending you big :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. Pregnancy hormones huh xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'd love to but I don't want him to get any more miserable than he is now and then complain lol. Will go shopping alone and hide them :haha:
> 
> Aww thank you, much needed :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Aww bless, good idea :haha: 

You're more than welcome hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Can't help feeling broody with my own baby now :) I keep holding my tummy, really comfy too.

How are you? Excited for this month? Still have my fingers crossed for you all. We need more sticky beans :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Can't help feeling broody with my own baby now :) I keep holding my tummy, really comfy too.
> 
> How are you? Excited for this month? Still have my fingers crossed for you all. We need more sticky beans :D xxx

Aww I can imagine hun! I'm really happy for you! :D

I'm not too bad thank you hun, keeping everything crossed that April is our lucky month! :dust: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Let's just hope we have some April fools baby's :) 

I'm so glad at least 1 of us got a bfp 
Maybe this will be a lucky thread 

Bet ur so glad to be having ms tho zebra


----------



## Excalibur

I'm testing on April 2nd, don't want to be an April fool and get a nasty Evap or something! :o


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Can't help feeling broody with my own baby now :) I keep holding my tummy, really comfy too.
> 
> How are you? Excited for this month? Still have my fingers crossed for you all. We need more sticky beans :D xxx
> 
> Aww I can imagine hun! I'm really happy for you! :D
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you hun, keeping everything crossed that April is our lucky month! :dust: xxxClick to expand...

Thank you, can't wait till we see more BFP's on here :D

I hope April is lucky for you all, fingers are crossed. You won't get any april fools, it will be 100% correct :D xxx



Chelle26 said:


> Let's just hope we have some April fools baby's :)
> 
> I'm so glad at least 1 of us got a bfp
> Maybe this will be a lucky thread
> 
> Bet ur so glad to be having ms tho zebra

I am yeah, it is just a little un-comfy but it is reassuring as all is well :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

My partner has come round to letting me buy things :) I knew I would get my own way. I always do :D

Night ladies xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Hi guys, how are you all doing? I've had a busy weekend, havent really had chance to get on here, been sorting the house out and decorating. getting there slowly 
Well my montior requested first test of month yesterday, CD8, i wasnt expecting it just yet, maybe another day or so, but hey, it was low, as expected, same today. I have a smear test tomoz, really not looking forward to it, but never mind, i contemplating re arranging for a months time..............................................................................


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yay! :happydance: Have fun buying baby things! I know I would! :yipee: 

Cajadaem - Yay for the house getting there slowly but surely ;)


----------



## Cajadaem

yey, moved in just before xmas, but its been very slow going, but now finally have a bedroom, and the girls a bedroom too, so making some progress at least!!!! lol

I ordered some Ovulation test strips from ebay, just to use along side the monitor, and they arrived today, so will be starting them in a couple of days ))


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Yay! :happydance: Have fun buying baby things! I know I would! :yipee:
> 
> Cajadaem - Yay for the house getting there slowly but surely ;)

It was really sweet to buy a few little things. Even though it made me want to buy more but I am happy with what I got :) Your time will come soon :D :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Yay! It will all fall into place eventually hun :hugs:

Zebra - Aww I can imagine! I always look at baby clothes and things when we are out, we want it so bad!! What did you buy hun? xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

when i was TTC'ing my first little girl, after a 10yrs gap i had nothing for babies, we just went out and bought things, like bottles, strilisers ect ect stuff like that, stuff we knew we would need no matter what, and was stuff we could buy regardless of baby's sex, but baby gear is sooooooooo expensive, and personally i dont think 9 months, or 8 months by the time ur aware, is enough time to get everything together, not when money is tight anyway, so we just got stuff and put it in loft, so we were well prepared, best time to buy was in sales, if i seen something with ££££££££'s off, and knew we would need it, we bought it, saves money and makes tit easier to spread over time, yes i know we werent actually pregnant at the time, but knew we would be someday, so got it all ready, meaning the pregnancy was spent chilling and looking for things i wanted to buy rather than needed


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Cajadaem - Yay! It will all fall into place eventually hun :hugs:
> 
> Zebra - Aww I can imagine! I always look at baby clothes and things when we are out, we want it so bad!! What did you buy hun? xxx

Aww, hoping you get a sticky bean this month :D :dust:

I bought a few neutral clothes, creams and browns. Just little baby grows and a cute sleep suit. Some blankets and a changing mat as well as some little cuddlies/comforters. I also got some simple bath products as they were on bargain offer. May have got a little towel with hood for it too. Got 2 packs of white hat and bootie set, one saying ' I love mummy' and 'I love daddy' ooo and a pack of baby grows saying 'mummy loves me' 'mummy gives the best hugs' sooo cute!! :D

That isn't a few is it, haha!

Also my tests are getting darker by the day, look below :) xxx



Cajadaem said:


> when i was TTC'ing my first little girl, after a 10yrs gap i had nothing for babies, we just went out and bought things, like bottles, strilisers ect ect stuff like that, stuff we knew we would need no matter what, and was stuff we could buy regardless of baby's sex, but baby gear is sooooooooo expensive, and personally i dont think 9 months, or 8 months by the time ur aware, is enough time to get everything together, not when money is tight anyway, so we just got stuff and put it in loft, so we were well prepared, best time to buy was in sales, if i seen something with ££££££££'s off, and knew we would need it, we bought it, saves money and makes tit easier to spread over time, yes i know we werent actually pregnant at the time, but knew we would be someday, so got it all ready, meaning the pregnancy was spent chilling and looking for things i wanted to buy rather than needed

I agree totally, 9 months isn't enough to buy things. This is what I said to my partner, best to buy early and be ready than not :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00444-20120312-1509.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG00445-20120312-1511.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Thank you so much hun, I hope we do too :dust:

Awww all of those things sound so cute!!!! :D Yeah it's best to get things early rather than rushing around at the last minute and ending up forgetting something! :dohh:

Yay for darker lines!! :happydance:


----------



## WeeNat

Hello all, how was everyones weekend??? And how is everyone? :hugs:

I've not been on for a while, its been a busy weekend and couple of days! x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

hello all, cant believe the issues of getting on here past couple of days!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Thank you so much hun, I hope we do too :dust:
> 
> Awww all of those things sound so cute!!!! :D Yeah it's best to get things early rather than rushing around at the last minute and ending up forgetting something! :dohh:
> 
> Yay for darker lines!! :happydance:

You are very welcome. 

They are mega cute, we got a moses basket today, special offer with money off voucher too :) My partner is currently putting it up, getting stressed as the screws are not going in. I did all of them, struggled with last one :haha: we also got a bouncer thingy too as that was on special offer.

I went to the doctors today, all is well, referring me to the midwife :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Probably best you had a busy weekend as BnB has been offline! How are you hun? 

Cajadaem - Tell me about it! Was starting to get me really frustrated lol!

Zebra - Aww bless! Bet it's exciting buying all these baby things! Glad to hear everything went well at the Doctor's hun. You'll have to keep us updated. :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Probably best you had a busy weekend as BnB has been offline! How are you hun?
> 
> Cajadaem - Tell me about it! Was starting to get me really frustrated lol!
> 
> Zebra - Aww bless! Bet it's exciting buying all these baby things! Glad to hear everything went well at the Doctor's hun. You'll have to keep us updated. :D

It is, think it is sinking in now though, I was rather shocked at first that it has happened. Loving every minute of it. Thank you, I sure will do :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Hello all, how was everyones weekend??? And how is everyone? :hugs:
> 
> I've not been on for a while, its been a busy weekend and couple of days! x x x

Hope you had a nice weekend? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - Probably best you had a busy weekend as BnB has been offline! How are you hun?
> 
> Cajadaem - Tell me about it! Was starting to get me really frustrated lol!
> 
> Zebra - Aww bless! Bet it's exciting buying all these baby things! Glad to hear everything went well at the Doctor's hun. You'll have to keep us updated. :D
> 
> It is, think it is sinking in now though, I was rather shocked at first that it has happened. Loving every minute of it. Thank you, I sure will do :) xxxClick to expand...

Glad to hear hun :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Zebra.... 

Excalibur, i tried getting online last night but no joy!

I've tested today on an OPK and the test line is nearly as dark as the control line... im a bit confuzzled!! I dont o for another 9 days yet x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Cajadaem said:


> hello all, cant believe the issues of getting on here past couple of days!!!

I know, i was getting sooo frustrated yesterday! Just goes to show how much i need to talk to you guys :haha: x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

hi WeeNat

Yeah i know, i felt like my arm had been cut off, was really lost without it!!!
As for your OPK, it is possible to ovulate at different times in your cycle, the same as it is possible to not ovulate at all in a cycle, so to be safe i would deffo BD tnite if i was you, better to maximise ur chances


----------



## WeeNat

Cajadaem said:


> hi WeeNat
> 
> Yeah i know, i felt like my arm had been cut off, was really lost without it!!!
> As for your OPK, it is possible to ovulate at different times in your cycle, the same as it is possible to not ovulate at all in a cycle, so to be safe i would deffo BD tnite if i was you, better to maximise ur chances

Hi Cajadaem :hi:

I dont know if my body is going to O but i was quite shocked to see the line quite dark... Although i have been getting more wet/egg like cm? But cp is still low and hard?? Hmmmmmm...

Wont hurt bding tho... just to make sure :winkwink: hee hee hee x x x

How are you getting on? x


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck Weenat!! :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Aww Thanks Zebra.... :hugs:

Howz the bean? x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

ha ha yeah can never hurt!! i wouldnt know much on the CP front, i havent got the foggiest on that one.

I have some OPKs this month to, using them alongside my CBFM, and so far they are negative, my monitor has been hight yesterday and today, and i noticed a hint of EWCM this afternoon on a couple of loo visits, so only days away now i should think, hope!!
Although no rush, lol, the nearer i get the nearer i get to the 2WW and thats no fun, i think the point leading up to O is the fun part of TTC, lol


----------



## Cajadaem

hi Zebra, ooooooooooo 6 weeks


----------



## WeeNat

Cajadaem said:


> ha ha yeah can never hurt!! i wouldnt know much on the CP front, i havent got the foggiest on that one.
> 
> I have some OPKs this month to, using them alongside my CBFM, and so far they are negative, my monitor has been hight yesterday and today, and i noticed a hint of EWCM this afternoon on a couple of loo visits, so only days away now i should think, hope!!
> Although no rush, lol, the nearer i get the nearer i get to the 2WW and thats no fun, i think the point leading up to O is the fun part of TTC, lol

Hee hee.... best get him off to bed early tonight!

Im not 100% on the cp stuff either... i tend to check now and again. I know that when you are fertile the cp is high and soft? But then again, they say that its not the best thing to go by.
I've been charting my BBT since cd1 so i shall see if there is any diff to my chart tomorrow. 

I agree, the days leading up to O is way better! The TTW feels way longer than two weeks! :haha:

GL and FX for all of us x x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

oh yes :bfp:'s please, lets have a few April :bfp:'s 
do you know what day ur testing?


----------



## WeeNat

Cajadaem said:


> oh yes :bfp:'s please, lets have a few April :bfp:'s
> do you know what day ur testing?

:happydance:... may we see a row of :bfp:!!!!!

I dont know when im testing, but going by my normal cycle it should be the 10th of April!! That seems donkeys away!!! 
When will you be testing?? x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Aww Thanks Zebra.... :hugs:
> 
> Howz the bean? x x x

You're welcome :) :hugs: :dust:

Bean is doing well, 6 weeks today :happydance: Thank you :) xxx



Cajadaem said:


> hi Zebra, ooooooooooo 6 weeks

Hello Cajadeam,

Sure is!! Gone quick, looking forward to been out the safety period :) 6/7 weeks to go for that xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

i am testing on 2nd April


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope to see more BFP's soon :)


----------



## WeeNat

Good to hear Bean is well! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you Zebra!! x

Glad to hear its the 2nd and not April Fools Cajadaem!!

I want to be preggers again. At my mum and Toddlers Group a new mum took her 11 week in and she was just soooooo cute!!!!!

Im away now laddies, going to get some cuddles :)

Hear you all soon, glad BnB is working again x x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Good to hear Bean is well! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you Zebra!! x
> 
> Glad to hear its the 2nd and not April Fools Cajadaem!!
> 
> I want to be preggers again. At my mum and Toddlers Group a new mum took her 11 week in and she was just soooooo cute!!!!!
> 
> Im away now laddies, going to get some cuddles :)
> 
> Hear you all soon, glad BnB is working again x x x x

Thank you :hugs:

Have fun Weenat, lets hope you get a sticky bean!! Fingers crossed for you and lots of baby dust :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Yeah they were having major problems with the site. Was really frustrating! I started using my OPK's today. :D 

Zebra - Ooo 6 weeks and 1 day Pregnant! :happydance: 

Cajadaem - You are testing on the same day as me! :D Fingers crossed!!!! :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Yeah they were having major problems with the site. Was really frustrating! I started using my OPK's today. :D
> 
> Zebra - Ooo 6 weeks and 1 day Pregnant! :happydance:
> 
> Cajadaem - You are testing on the same day as me! :D Fingers crossed!!!! :dust:

I booked my midwife appointment today it is on the 5th April at 10am :D Can't believe I am 6 weeks and 1 day already :happydance: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> Cajadaem - You are testing on the same day as me! :D Fingers crossed!!!! :dust:

Yey, i will be doing mine with my FMU, possibly about 9am, lol, unless AF has showed up before then, but obviously we will know as it will be updated on here, lol.

What time of day do you think you will be testing ? :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

lots of dust at this moment with OV being around the corner, fingers and toes crossed x

:spermy: :sex::spermy::sex::spermy:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hug:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Woohoo! I bet you can't wait! :D xxx

Cajadaem - Yeah I'll be testing with FMU aswell, probably about 7am :haha: Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust:
:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
:spermy::sex::spermy::sex::spermy:

Hehe :hugs:


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies hope ur all ok I've had a shitty 
Week so far got a bloody ear nose n throat 
Infection no chance of bding lol got no feckin
Energy lol oh well me and oh are having a getaway
Break this weekend :) :) 

I really hope some1 gets a bfp this month aswell
Would be soooo exciting

Can't believe ur 6 weeks zebra !!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Woohoo! I bet you can't wait! :D xxx
> 
> Cajadaem - Yeah I'll be testing with FMU aswell, probably about 7am :haha: Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays away!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :spermy::sex::spermy::sex::spermy:
> 
> Hehe :hugs:

I can't, I hope these next three weeks go real quick!!

Lol love the rude smileys :haha:

Lots of dust to you all :dust: xxx



Chelle26 said:


> Hey ladies hope ur all ok I've had a shitty
> Week so far got a bloody ear nose n throat
> Infection no chance of bding lol got no feckin
> Energy lol oh well me and oh are having a getaway
> Break this weekend :) :)
> 
> I really hope some1 gets a bfp this month aswell
> Would be soooo exciting
> 
> Can't believe ur 6 weeks zebra !!!

Hope you feel better soon. Baby :dust: for you

I know, me either. Flown by!! :D xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Ull be holding that monkey in ur arms b4
U know it lol 

I'm jealous can't really do smileys on my phone :(


----------



## Zebra2023

Aww I hope so, I am getting impatient :D xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Lol baba will b here b4 Xmas and that certainly 
Comes round quick :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Very true, blimey babies first Christmas, will only be around a month old. Awww :)


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: 

Zebra - I hope they go quick for you too hun :D Hehe was just a bit of fun :haha: Thank you for the baby dust hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Chelle - Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:
> 
> Zebra - I hope they go quick for you too hun :D Hehe was just a bit of fun :haha: Thank you for the baby dust hun :hugs: xx

You're welcome. Thanks Excalibur, will keep you all updated on what happens and scan photos :)

:haha: It was really funny xxx :hugs:


----------



## Chelle26

Me 2 Excalibur feel like pants and oh just 
Told me were in for terrential rain this wkend
Lol 

See when u think ur gonna have like a 5 week
Old baby at Xmas don't seem that far away :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Me 2 Excalibur feel like pants and oh just
> Told me were in for terrential rain this wkend
> Lol
> 
> See when u think ur gonna have like a 5 week
> Old baby at Xmas don't seem that far away :)

Indeed it doesn't :) xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hello everyone,

I keep missing so much. I have been so busy this week and not on until late.

So :hi: Cajadaem, Zebra, Chelle (get well soon) and Excalibur...

Im feeling like Pooh tonight!! My body is being a pain in the butt! 

I thought i may have caught a LH Surge yesterday, which surprised me. The OPK was quite dark but got neg on cbdigi. But i looked at last months OPKs and they look similar. 
My temp took an even bigger plunge this morning and feel a bit crampy tonight but not a positive OPK in sight!! Grrrrrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello Weenat,

Sorry to hear about that. Only 8 more days to go though :D :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> Hello Weenat,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. Only 8 more days to go though :D :dust: xxx

Thanks Zebra, yeah... another 8 days!! Cant wait to see that smiley face again!! I want my sticky bean.. :) 

How are you feeling tonight? Have you told family yet? I know i was bursting when i found out i was pregnant with DD! I think i was 7 weeks when i blurted it out to everyone! :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Weenat,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. Only 8 more days to go though :D :dust: xxx
> 
> Thanks Zebra, yeah... another 8 days!! Cant wait to see that smiley face again!! I want my sticky bean.. :)
> 
> How are you feeling tonight? Have you told family yet? I know i was bursting when i found out i was pregnant with DD! I think i was 7 weeks when i blurted it out to everyone! :haha:Click to expand...

You're welcome. I can't wait for you too. Hope you get a sticky bean. Fingers are crossed for all of you. I need to share symptoms :D

I am good thank you, very hungry and tired :) I have told my parents and my Fiance's parents. That's all for now even though I would love to tell everyone. :haha: I have no idea how I haven't blurted it out yet :) xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Weenat,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. Only 8 more days to go though :D :dust: xxx
> 
> Thanks Zebra, yeah... another 8 days!! Cant wait to see that smiley face again!! I want my sticky bean.. :)
> 
> How are you feeling tonight? Have you told family yet? I know i was bursting when i found out i was pregnant with DD! I think i was 7 weeks when i blurted it out to everyone! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome. I can't wait for you too. Hope you get a sticky bean. Fingers are crossed for all of you. I need to share symptoms :D
> 
> I am good thank you, very hungry and tired :) I have told my parents and my Fiance's parents. That's all for now even though I would love to tell everyone. :haha: I have no idea how I haven't blurted it out yet :) xxxClick to expand...

They must be super excited!! But im glad you are well...get some rest when you need it! have you got any cravings? Mine was cold milk and cereal!! x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Weenat,
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. Only 8 more days to go though :D :dust: xxx
> 
> Thanks Zebra, yeah... another 8 days!! Cant wait to see that smiley face again!! I want my sticky bean.. :)
> 
> How are you feeling tonight? Have you told family yet? I know i was bursting when i found out i was pregnant with DD! I think i was 7 weeks when i blurted it out to everyone! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome. I can't wait for you too. Hope you get a sticky bean. Fingers are crossed for all of you. I need to share symptoms :D
> 
> I am good thank you, very hungry and tired :) I have told my parents and my Fiance's parents. That's all for now even though I would love to tell everyone. :haha: I have no idea how I haven't blurted it out yet :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> They must be super excited!! But im glad you are well...get some rest when you need it! have you got any cravings? Mine was cold milk and cereal!! x x xClick to expand...

They are indeed, a little bit of a shock to them too as they didn't expect it. A lovely shock though :D Aww thank you, I sure will do, OH is looking after me well. I could get used to it :haha: I do yeah. I am loving Chinese (I never liked it before) Chips and curry sauce, chocolate, coke zero, cheesy pasta and cheesy bacon baguettes. Oh and chicken...chicken and chicken :D :haha: Mmm cereal :D I love Weetabix. Yeah I love everything I see :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

> They are indeed, a little bit of a shock to them too as they didn't expect it. A lovely shock though :D Aww thank you, I sure will do, OH is looking after me well. I could get used to it :haha: I do yeah. I am loving Chinese (I never liked it before) Chips and curry sauce, chocolate, coke zero, cheesy pasta and cheesy bacon baguettes. Oh and chicken...chicken and chicken :D :haha: Mmm cereal :D I love Weetabix. Yeah I love everything I see :D xxx

Hee hee hee... You do like everything :haha:!

Thats good your being looked after by OH :)

I drove my hubby mad with the amount of cereal i bought in. I had about 10 boxes!! Mmmmmmmmm yum!


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> They are indeed, a little bit of a shock to them too as they didn't expect it. A lovely shock though :D Aww thank you, I sure will do, OH is looking after me well. I could get used to it :haha: I do yeah. I am loving Chinese (I never liked it before) Chips and curry sauce, chocolate, coke zero, cheesy pasta and cheesy bacon baguettes. Oh and chicken...chicken and chicken :D :haha: Mmm cereal :D I love Weetabix. Yeah I love everything I see :D xxx
> 
> Hee hee hee... You do like everything :haha:!
> 
> Thats good your being looked after by OH :)
> 
> I drove my hubby mad with the amount of cereal i bought in. I had about 10 boxes!! Mmmmmmmmm yum!Click to expand...

Oh yes, there is a big selection of stuff there :D :haha: 10 boxes, that is a lot :haha:. Baby wants baby gets I keep saying :haha:

I am heading off to bed now, sooo tired. Sweet dreams :D :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Ok, sweet dreams to you too x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - You're welcome hun. Yay thank you, I look forward to seeing Scan photo's! :happydance: :hugs: xxx

Chelle - Oh dear, that doesn't sound good! :( 

WeeNat - :hi: Sorry to hear you are not feeling too good tonight hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Excalibur... just about to head off to bed now! You only have 4 days to go untill the BIG O!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - You're welcome hun. Yay thank you, I look forward to seeing Scan photo's! :happydance: :hugs: xxx

:happydance: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Thanks Excalibur... just about to head off to bed now! You only have 4 days to go untill the BIG O!! :happydance: x x x

You're welcome hun :D Sorry I didn't reply last night, I was so tired! I know, I can't wait to be in the 2WW again!! :happydance: Fingers crossed for us all for a BFP!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

I am bleeding a small amount of bright red/pink blood. Should I be worried, well I am but I am not sure what to think :(


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> I am bleeding a small amount of bright red/pink blood. Should I be worried, well I am but I am not sure what to think :(

A small amount of bleeding is normal hun, most women bleed in early pregnancy, if you are worried, I would contact your Midwife or Doctor just to get some reassurance. Better to be safe than sorry as you don't need any added stress/worry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I am bleeding a small amount of bright red/pink blood. Should I be worried, well I am but I am not sure what to think :(
> 
> A small amount of bleeding is normal hun, most women bleed in early pregnancy, if you are worried, I would contact your Midwife or Doctor just to get some reassurance. Better to be safe than sorry as you don't need any added stress/worry :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Oh phew...I panic when I see blood, I don't want this little one to end in a miscarriage. TMI but I have made love every day more than once to my partner, this has crossed my mind for it to be that? But my mind always moves on to miscarriage. I feel like I don't want to bother my midwife but I do need some reassurance. Thanks Excalibur :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I am bleeding a small amount of bright red/pink blood. Should I be worried, well I am but I am not sure what to think :(
> 
> A small amount of bleeding is normal hun, most women bleed in early pregnancy, if you are worried, I would contact your Midwife or Doctor just to get some reassurance. Better to be safe than sorry as you don't need any added stress/worry :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh phew...I panic when I see blood, I don't want this little one to end in a miscarriage. TMI but I have made love every day more than once to my partner, this has crossed my mind for it to be that? But my mind always moves on to miscarriage. I feel like I don't want to bother my midwife but I do need some reassurance. Thanks Excalibur :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Yeah seeing blood when pregnant is enough to make anyone panic hun. Have you been making love everyday even now you are Pregnant? Midwife's are not bothered how many times you ring them a day hun, they are there to make sure you are ok and happy and make sure nothing is wrong. You're more than welcome hun, that's what we are all here for :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I am bleeding a small amount of bright red/pink blood. Should I be worried, well I am but I am not sure what to think :(
> 
> A small amount of bleeding is normal hun, most women bleed in early pregnancy, if you are worried, I would contact your Midwife or Doctor just to get some reassurance. Better to be safe than sorry as you don't need any added stress/worry :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh phew...I panic when I see blood, I don't want this little one to end in a miscarriage. TMI but I have made love every day more than once to my partner, this has crossed my mind for it to be that? But my mind always moves on to miscarriage. I feel like I don't want to bother my midwife but I do need some reassurance. Thanks Excalibur :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah seeing blood when pregnant is enough to make anyone panic hun. Have you been making love everyday even now you are Pregnant? Midwife's are not bothered how many times you ring them a day hun, they are there to make sure you are ok and happy and make sure nothing is wrong. You're more than welcome hun, that's what we are all here for :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

I am well and truly scared, I feel like I want to cry. Think that is my emotions running wild. Yeah, more than once. I have no idea where it is coming from!! I guess I shall give them a ring :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I am bleeding a small amount of bright red/pink blood. Should I be worried, well I am but I am not sure what to think :(
> 
> A small amount of bleeding is normal hun, most women bleed in early pregnancy, if you are worried, I would contact your Midwife or Doctor just to get some reassurance. Better to be safe than sorry as you don't need any added stress/worry :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh phew...I panic when I see blood, I don't want this little one to end in a miscarriage. TMI but I have made love every day more than once to my partner, this has crossed my mind for it to be that? But my mind always moves on to miscarriage. I feel like I don't want to bother my midwife but I do need some reassurance. Thanks Excalibur :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah seeing blood when pregnant is enough to make anyone panic hun. Have you been making love everyday even now you are Pregnant? Midwife's are not bothered how many times you ring them a day hun, they are there to make sure you are ok and happy and make sure nothing is wrong. You're more than welcome hun, that's what we are all here for :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am well and truly scared, I feel like I want to cry. Think that is my emotions running wild. Yeah, more than once. I have no idea where it is coming from!! I guess I shall give them a ring :) :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

You will be scared hun, I know it's easier said than done but try not to let it bother you too much. Because you have been BD'ing a lot, it might just be irritating your Cervix a little? I wish you all the best hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you, I shall try. Yeah possibly is, pretty sure. There is no answer so I am going to ring midwife again a little later :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Thank you, I shall try. Yeah possibly is, pretty sure. There is no answer so I am going to ring midwife again a little later :) xxx

You're welcome hun :hugs: I'm sure it's nothing and everything will be just fine! :D Aww I hope you manage to get in touch with the Midwife today hun xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I will let you know once I get through :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> I will let you know once I get through :) xxx

Thank you hun :D Fingers and toes crossed for your sticky little bean! :D 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Got hold of the midwife, she was lovely about it. Asked me a few questions. I basically said I have light pink small amounts of blood, I currently make love to my partner daily, I think it is that but I am not sure. Just looking for reassurance, no pains just keep getting the odd twinge here and there at the side of my stomach.

She isn't overly worried about me as I haven't got pains, she said if it gets worse go straight to A&E. Once I told her that I make love to my partner daily, she thinks it is that. As I did to start with. She also said there is nothing they can do to stop a miscarriage, which I knew but she thinks I am ok. Told me not worry.

PHEW!! Sigh of relief :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Got hold of the midwife, she was lovely about it. Asked me a few questions. I basically said I have light pink small amounts of blood, I currently make love to my partner daily, I think it is that but I am not sure. Just looking for reassurance, no pains just keep getting the odd twinge here and there at the side of my stomach.
> 
> She isn't overly worried about me as I haven't got pains, she said if it gets worse go straight to A&E. Once I told her that I make love to my partner daily, she thinks it is that. As I did to start with. She also said there is nothing they can do to stop a miscarriage, which I knew but she thinks I am ok. Told me not worry.
> 
> PHEW!! Sigh of relief :) :hugs: xxx

Glad to hear you got hold of your Midwife hun, that's really good news that she doesn't seem worried! Yeah I thought it could possibly be because you BD on a daily basis, it might be irritating your Cervix which I mentioned before, that's nothing to worry about. As she said though, if you start getting really bad pains or the bleeding gets worse then go straight to A&E. Don't worry about that at the moment though as it's not needed.

Think positive and have a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Got hold of the midwife, she was lovely about it. Asked me a few questions. I basically said I have light pink small amounts of blood, I currently make love to my partner daily, I think it is that but I am not sure. Just looking for reassurance, no pains just keep getting the odd twinge here and there at the side of my stomach.
> 
> She isn't overly worried about me as I haven't got pains, she said if it gets worse go straight to A&E. Once I told her that I make love to my partner daily, she thinks it is that. As I did to start with. She also said there is nothing they can do to stop a miscarriage, which I knew but she thinks I am ok. Told me not worry.
> 
> PHEW!! Sigh of relief :) :hugs: xxx
> 
> Glad to hear you got hold of your Midwife hun, that's really good news that she doesn't seem worried! Yeah I thought it could possibly be because you BD on a daily basis, it might be irritating your Cervix which I mentioned before, that's nothing to worry about. As she said though, if you start getting really bad pains or the bleeding gets worse then go straight to A&E. Don't worry about that at the moment though as it's not needed.
> 
> Think positive and have a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

I thought so, glad I don't have to stop BD'ing either. Yeah, going to try and stay calm and not worry. It isn't going to happen I keep telling myself. My partner is home soon, can't wait. I need a big cuddle from him. 

Thank you so much Excalibur, nice to get help and support from others :hugs:

Speak to you later on xxx :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Got hold of the midwife, she was lovely about it. Asked me a few questions. I basically said I have light pink small amounts of blood, I currently make love to my partner daily, I think it is that but I am not sure. Just looking for reassurance, no pains just keep getting the odd twinge here and there at the side of my stomach.
> 
> She isn't overly worried about me as I haven't got pains, she said if it gets worse go straight to A&E. Once I told her that I make love to my partner daily, she thinks it is that. As I did to start with. She also said there is nothing they can do to stop a miscarriage, which I knew but she thinks I am ok. Told me not worry.
> 
> PHEW!! Sigh of relief :) :hugs: xxx
> 
> Glad to hear you got hold of your Midwife hun, that's really good news that she doesn't seem worried! Yeah I thought it could possibly be because you BD on a daily basis, it might be irritating your Cervix which I mentioned before, that's nothing to worry about. As she said though, if you start getting really bad pains or the bleeding gets worse then go straight to A&E. Don't worry about that at the moment though as it's not needed.
> 
> Think positive and have a Happy and Healthy 9 months and beyond :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I thought so, glad I don't have to stop BD'ing either. Yeah, going to try and stay calm and not worry. It isn't going to happen I keep telling myself. My partner is home soon, can't wait. I need a big cuddle from him.
> 
> Thank you so much Excalibur, nice to get help and support from others :hugs:
> 
> Speak to you later on xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

That's the best thing you can do. I'm sure everything will be ok. Aww I don't blame you needing a big cuddle after all that worry! Glad everything is ok though hun and you know where we are if you need to vent or talk about anything. 

You're more than welcome hun, it's the least I could do :hugs:

Speak to you soon hun, take care :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

The bleeding has got a little heavier, still bright red. It feels like I am having a period. I have period pains. Not as bad as I usually get them though. Rang midwife again, she isn't sure what it is, might be just bleeding or miscarriage. She can't do anything for me. Have to sit and wait it out :(


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> The bleeding has got a little heavier, still bright red. It feels like I am having a period. I have period pains. Not as bad as I usually get them though. Rang midwife again, she isn't sure what it is, might be just bleeding or miscarriage. She can't do anything for me. Have to sit and wait it out :(

Aww Zebra, thats awful!!!! Some women do have a bleed when they are pregnant! 

I remember i got some bleeding after i made love with hubby and i was so scared! So i know how you feel.

This may sound impossible but Try not to stress...But i know myself, its easier said than done!

Im thinking about you and i hope all is well! :hugs: x x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> The bleeding has got a little heavier, still bright red. It feels like I am having a period. I have period pains. Not as bad as I usually get them though. Rang midwife again, she isn't sure what it is, might be just bleeding or miscarriage. She can't do anything for me. Have to sit and wait it out :(

If the pains get any worse then go to A&E hun, they will book you in for a scan to make sure everything is ok. I know how worrying it is to see blood but as WeeNat said, try not to worry too much as it won't make the situation any better, if anything it will make it worse. Thinking of your hun and praying everything turns out ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hi Excalibur, how are you tonight... its quiet on our Thread x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Hi Excalibur, how are you tonight... its quiet on our Thread x x

Hiya hun. I'm not to bad thank you, just been chilling watching the soaps, watching Benidorm now. How are you hun? xxx

Yeah it is quiet on here lately.


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Excalibur, how are you tonight... its quiet on our Thread x x
> 
> Hiya hun. I'm not to bad thank you, just been chilling watching the soaps, watching Benidorm now. How are you hun? xxx
> 
> Yeah it is quiet on here lately.Click to expand...

Good to hear... i just have tv on for background noise. Hubby is away out with the lads!

I hope everyone is ok... 

Im just waiting to ovulate :haha: x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Excalibur, how are you tonight... its quiet on our Thread x x
> 
> Hiya hun. I'm not to bad thank you, just been chilling watching the soaps, watching Benidorm now. How are you hun? xxx
> 
> Yeah it is quiet on here lately.Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear... i just have tv on for background noise. Hubby is away out with the lads!
> 
> I hope everyone is ok...
> 
> Im just waiting to ovulate :haha: x xClick to expand...

Aww bless, hope he's having a good night. :D 

I'm in the same boat, should be here in the next couple of days :happydance: Then got the dreaded 2WW! :growlmad: Lol! xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

hiya guys

Zebra :hugs: i hope for the best for you


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> hiya guys
> 
> Zebra :hugs: i hope for the best for you

:hi: How are you hun? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Excalibur, how are you tonight... its quiet on our Thread x x
> 
> Hiya hun. I'm not to bad thank you, just been chilling watching the soaps, watching Benidorm now. How are you hun? xxx
> 
> Yeah it is quiet on here lately.Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear... i just have tv on for background noise. Hubby is away out with the lads!
> 
> I hope everyone is ok...
> 
> Im just waiting to ovulate :haha: x xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww bless, hope he's having a good night. :D
> 
> I'm in the same boat, should be here in the next couple of days :happydance: Then got the dreaded 2WW! :growlmad: Lol! xxxClick to expand...

Yeah, well he said it wont be a "heavy" night! :haha:... i will believe that when i see him!

Ooooo, i love it when i get a positive opk! But this month has been weird. Im getting pains in my left ovary tonight but i havent had a + OPK just dark negatives!!... Grrrr x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

Hiya Excalibur, im ok thanks, waiting to OV, lol, any day now i should think, still high on monitor and negative on OPKs tho, but hey ho, lol, will get there


----------



## WeeNat

:hi: Hi Cajadaem x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

Hiya WeeNat


----------



## WeeNat

Oooooo Ovulation is just round the corner for You both!! :happydance: x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

fingers crossed tomorrow or sunday latest, but negative OPK this afternoon so am thinking sunday more likely, and as i had prdicted the 18th as OV day at the start of this cycle, it would be good if i was right, at least it would mean there is actually some sort of pattern to my clycles at last, lol


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Hi Excalibur, how are you tonight... its quiet on our Thread x x
> 
> Hiya hun. I'm not to bad thank you, just been chilling watching the soaps, watching Benidorm now. How are you hun? xxx
> 
> Yeah it is quiet on here lately.Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear... i just have tv on for background noise. Hubby is away out with the lads!
> 
> I hope everyone is ok...
> 
> Im just waiting to ovulate :haha: x xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww bless, hope he's having a good night. :D
> 
> I'm in the same boat, should be here in the next couple of days :happydance: Then got the dreaded 2WW! :growlmad: Lol! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, well he said it wont be a "heavy" night! :haha:... i will believe that when i see him!
> 
> Ooooo, i love it when i get a positive opk! But this month has been weird. Im getting pains in my left ovary tonight but i havent had a + OPK just dark negatives!!... Grrrr x x xClick to expand...

I bet he changes his mind on the night :haha: 

Aww bless, probably just pre O Symptoms hun :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Hiya Excalibur, im ok thanks, waiting to OV, lol, any day now i should think, still high on monitor and negative on OPKs tho, but hey ho, lol, will get there

Glad to hear you are ok hun :) Yeah it's annoying all this waiting around, then we have another 2 weeks of waiting! :nope: I think we might Ovulate around the same time :thumbup: xxx

I look forward to seeing all our April BFP's! :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> Cajadaem said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Excalibur, im ok thanks, waiting to OV, lol, any day now i should think, still high on monitor and negative on OPKs tho, but hey ho, lol, will get there
> 
> Glad to hear you are ok hun :) Yeah it's annoying all this waiting around, then we have another 2 weeks of waiting! :nope: I think we might Ovulate around the same time :thumbup: xxx
> 
> I look forward to seeing all our April BFP's! :happydance:Click to expand...

i do hope so hun, would be nice, i'll keep fingers and toes crossed for both of us :flower:
yeah TTC is no fun, 2 weeks waiting to OV and then 2 weeks waiting to test!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Just an update, went to A&E at about 7pm just got home and I am none the wiser. They took a urine sample and tested. Showed 'not pregnant' they said I had a miscarriage and now I am having a period which makes no sense at all. Where was the pain and blood from it then?! They were completely useless!!

As soon as I got home, I take a test and it shows 'pregnant' so I am really not convinced that I am having a miscarriage. 

I asked why have I still got symptoms etc...his response was that it can still be in your body...erm what from like 2-3 weeks ago. Don't think so!! Not with no blood and pain.

Thank you to you all for your support and wishes.

I will chat more tomorrow as I am feeling very tired and very angry at the NHS. 

Night ladies xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> Just an update, went to A&E at about 7pm just got home and I am none the wiser. They took a urine sample and tested. Showed 'not pregnant' they said I had a miscarriage and now I am having a period which makes no sense at all. Where was the pain and blood from it then?! They were completely useless!!
> 
> As soon as I got home, I take a test and it shows 'pregnant' so I am really not convinced that I am having a miscarriage.
> 
> I asked why have I still got symptoms etc...his response was that it can still be in your body...erm what from like 2-3 weeks ago. Don't think so!! Not with no blood and pain.
> 
> Thank you to you all for your support and wishes.
> 
> I will chat more tomorrow as I am feeling very tired and very angry at the NHS.
> 
> Night ladies xxx

Aww Zebra, i got tense when i started reading your post! Thats terrible how you felt like they never really helped and explained things and took the time to test properly!!

As long as its showing that your still pregnant and that you havent had a lot of blood, clotting or pain then i would say get a good nights rest and see what tomorrow brings!

Im sure i can speak for everyone when i say that we hope everything settles and that the wee bean stays for its 9 months!!!

Sweet dreams and try and get a good sleep. x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - It sure would hun. Thank you, I'm keeping everything crossed for us all aswell, apart from my legs :haha: Yeah the waiting is awful! Hopefully it will fly and there will be a nice result waiting at the end! :dust: 

Zebra - Really sorry to hear the NHS were not of much use. By right, if they thought you were having a Miscarriage, they would have booked you in for an early Scan! Obviously they don't know what they are talking about! 

See how things go today hun, if you get any bad pains or a lot of blood then demand a scan, they can't refuse you! 

Thinking of you and praying for a sticky bean :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Grrrr still waiting, still high on monitor, still negative on OPK (11.45am). feeling really uncomfortable today tho, and have the same pain and discomfort i experience before and during AF, just feels like AF is about, athough i know it cant be, only on CD14, i know my cycles have been messed up, but not that messed up, lol
Grrr i just want to see the little egg, or a positive OPK to confirm i'm functioning, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Grrrr still waiting, still high on monitor, still negative on OPK (11.45am). feeling really uncomfortable today tho, and have the same pain and discomfort i experience before and during AF, just feels like AF is about, athough i know it cant be, only on CD14, i know my cycles have been messed up, but not that messed up, lol
> Grrr i just want to see the little egg, or a positive OPK to confirm i'm functioning, lol

Do you usually get a Positive on the OPK's?


----------



## Cajadaem

this is the first month of using the OPKs :-S


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> this is the first month of using the OPKs :-S

Oh right, the first month I used them, I didn't get a Positive on the IC's I were using, luckily I had my CB Digi's which confirmed it for me. Some tests don't work as well as others, I got myself some proper NHS one's so hopefully they will work for me better than the last lot did xx


----------



## Cajadaem

mine are ebay cheapies, where you get urs from?


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Just an update, went to A&E at about 7pm just got home and I am none the wiser. They took a urine sample and tested. Showed 'not pregnant' they said I had a miscarriage and now I am having a period which makes no sense at all. Where was the pain and blood from it then?! They were completely useless!!
> 
> As soon as I got home, I take a test and it shows 'pregnant' so I am really not convinced that I am having a miscarriage.
> 
> I asked why have I still got symptoms etc...his response was that it can still be in your body...erm what from like 2-3 weeks ago. Don't think so!! Not with no blood and pain.
> 
> Thank you to you all for your support and wishes.
> 
> I will chat more tomorrow as I am feeling very tired and very angry at the NHS.
> 
> Night ladies xxx
> 
> Aww Zebra, i got tense when i started reading your post! Thats terrible how you felt like they never really helped and explained things and took the time to test properly!!
> 
> As long as its showing that your still pregnant and that you havent had a lot of blood, clotting or pain then i would say get a good nights rest and see what tomorrow brings!
> 
> Im sure i can speak for everyone when i say that we hope everything settles and that the wee bean stays for its 9 months!!!
> 
> Sweet dreams and try and get a good sleep. x x x xClick to expand...

I couldn't believe how useless they were. They seemed to care more about the drunks who decide to go out and get drunk and turn up to hospital after having a fight or throwing up. Was an absolute chaos in there. Stunk to high heaven of alcohol and sick. Lovely!! I am having quite a lot of blood which is slowing down, I have had more than this though and no pains not that I can't handle anyway. I have period pains, very faint ones. Nothing compared to what I usually get or when I miscarried first time round. I have no idea why they are doctors if they do not know nothing, I pretty much argued with the idiot, he was saying oh we will do more pregnancy tests, you can wait a little longer and when you need a wee do another test. Err no, cause it stinks, I am not waiting any longer unless you'd like to pay for my parking and go to work for me tomorrow morning!

I searched in google my symptoms and it came up with decidual bleeding, which is basically a period in a different form where you shed some of your lining from your uterus. So I think it is that as I got another positive pregnancy test this morning. So I think little sticky bean is still in there? Fingers are crossed anyway. 

Thank you Weenat :) xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Really sorry to hear the NHS were not of much use. By right, if they thought you were having a Miscarriage, they would have booked you in for an early Scan! Obviously they don't know what they are talking about!
> 
> See how things go today hun, if you get any bad pains or a lot of blood then demand a scan, they can't refuse you!
> 
> Thinking of you and praying for a sticky bean :hugs: xxx

They said I had a miscarriage and this is my period. Which doesn't sound right at all cause I haven't had previous bleeding or pain to this. I have never met someone as so useless as them. LGI for you :) 

The bleeding seems to have eased off and so have the pains. But it wasn't even painful really. 

I have read about decidual bleeding which I think this is what is happening to me. Basically a period in a different form. Doesn't harm Mother or Baby. So here is hoping!

Thank you Excalibur :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> mine are ebay cheapies, where you get urs from?

I get mine from Ebay aswell, if you find that one brand doesn't work for you, try a different brand the next time :) Hopefully you won't need to though. :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - No that doesn't sound right at all, you can't have a Miscarriage then get your period straight away! :wacko: The bleeding from a Miscarriage is a Miscarriage, the bleeding from a period is your period :wacko: Lol! God I feel like I could punch those doctors sometimes! Yeah I went to LGI first but I had my scans at Jimmy's :thumbup: 

Glad the pain and bleeding have eased off hun. Keeping everything crossed for you, apart from my legs, otherwise there would be no baby making :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - No that doesn't sound right at all, you can't have a Miscarriage then get your period straight away! :wacko: The bleeding from a Miscarriage is a Miscarriage, the bleeding from a period is your period :wacko: Lol! God I feel like I could punch those doctors sometimes! Yeah I went to LGI first but I had my scans at Jimmy's :thumbup:
> 
> Glad the pain and bleeding have eased off hun. Keeping everything crossed for you, apart from my legs, otherwise there would be no baby making :haha: xxx

I didn't think it did, he had no idea at all. Probably hasn't dealt with things like that. Plus he is a bloke and has no idea what us women go through. I could have slapped him, I sooo wanted to rip his head off. I was very very moody yesterday. I surprised I didn't crack!!

I hope LGI ain't useless when it comes to giving birth. I am not convinced that I have had a miscarriage or that I am. I really do believe this is decidual bleeding. Positive pregnancy tests and symptoms are still there :) google is more useful than the Doctor :haha:

Haha!! :haha: that made me laugh so much. Thank you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Think I am going to take a nap, I am shattered. Speak later ladies xxx


----------



## WeeNat

> I couldn't believe how useless they were. They seemed to care more about the drunks who decide to go out and get drunk and turn up to hospital after having a fight or throwing up. Was an absolute chaos in there. Stunk to high heaven of alcohol and sick. Lovely!! I am having quite a lot of blood which is slowing down, I have had more than this though and no pains not that I can't handle anyway. I have period pains, very faint ones. Nothing compared to what I usually get or when I miscarried first time round. I have no idea why they are doctors if they do not know nothing, I pretty much argued with the idiot, he was saying oh we will do more pregnancy tests, you can wait a little longer and when you need a wee do another test. Err no, cause it stinks, I am not waiting any longer unless you'd like to pay for my parking and go to work for me tomorrow morning!
> 
> I searched in google my symptoms and it came up with decidual bleeding, which is basically a period in a different form where you shed some of your lining from your uterus. So I think it is that as I got another positive pregnancy test this morning. So I think little sticky bean is still in there? Fingers are crossed anyway.
> 
> Thank you Weenat :) xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Really sorry to hear the NHS were not of much use. By right, if they thought you were having a Miscarriage, they would have booked you in for an early Scan! Obviously they don't know what they are talking about!
> 
> See how things go today hun, if you get any bad pains or a lot of blood then demand a scan, they can't refuse you!
> 
> Thinking of you and praying for a sticky bean :hugs: xxx
> 
> They said I had a miscarriage and this is my period. Which doesn't sound right at all cause I haven't had previous bleeding or pain to this. I have never met someone as so useless as them. LGI for you :)
> 
> The bleeding seems to have eased off and so have the pains. But it wasn't even painful really.
> 
> I have read about decidual bleeding which I think this is what is happening to me. Basically a period in a different form. Doesn't harm Mother or Baby. So here is hoping!
> 
> Thank you Excalibur :) xxxClick to expand...

I have read about decidual bleeding. I agree withg Excalibur, you should be booked in for a scan asap. Thats what they did for me when i had a small bleed at 5-6 weeks. The wee bean was sticking on and i could see its wee heart flickering away!

xxxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> I couldn't believe how useless they were. They seemed to care more about the drunks who decide to go out and get drunk and turn up to hospital after having a fight or throwing up. Was an absolute chaos in there. Stunk to high heaven of alcohol and sick. Lovely!! I am having quite a lot of blood which is slowing down, I have had more than this though and no pains not that I can't handle anyway. I have period pains, very faint ones. Nothing compared to what I usually get or when I miscarried first time round. I have no idea why they are doctors if they do not know nothing, I pretty much argued with the idiot, he was saying oh we will do more pregnancy tests, you can wait a little longer and when you need a wee do another test. Err no, cause it stinks, I am not waiting any longer unless you'd like to pay for my parking and go to work for me tomorrow morning!
> 
> I searched in google my symptoms and it came up with decidual bleeding, which is basically a period in a different form where you shed some of your lining from your uterus. So I think it is that as I got another positive pregnancy test this morning. So I think little sticky bean is still in there? Fingers are crossed anyway.
> 
> Thank you Weenat :) xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Really sorry to hear the NHS were not of much use. By right, if they thought you were having a Miscarriage, they would have booked you in for an early Scan! Obviously they don't know what they are talking about!
> 
> See how things go today hun, if you get any bad pains or a lot of blood then demand a scan, they can't refuse you!
> 
> Thinking of you and praying for a sticky bean :hugs: xxx
> 
> They said I had a miscarriage and this is my period. Which doesn't sound right at all cause I haven't had previous bleeding or pain to this. I have never met someone as so useless as them. LGI for you :)
> 
> The bleeding seems to have eased off and so have the pains. But it wasn't even painful really.
> 
> I have read about decidual bleeding which I think this is what is happening to me. Basically a period in a different form. Doesn't harm Mother or Baby. So here is hoping!
> 
> Thank you Excalibur :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I have read about decidual bleeding. I agree withg Excalibur, you should be booked in for a scan asap. Thats what they did for me when i had a small bleed at 5-6 weeks. The wee bean was sticking on and i could see its wee heart flickering away!
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Midwife said it was too early for a scan and that she wouldn't see anything. I think they are all useless and don't seem to care at all. Supposed to be there at our beck and call. Pffft! Google has been here more than them :haha:


----------



## WeeNat

Girls, im confused again. My temps took a dip two days ago and since then they have gone up. Apparently thats a sign of Ovulation, thing is... i havent had a positive OKP (just dark negitives), Until today.... but when i tested with a cbdigi it was negitive??? WTH??

The test line is even darker than the control line but a negitive with cbdigi???


----------



## WeeNat

> I have read about decidual bleeding. I agree withg Excalibur, you should be booked in for a scan asap. Thats what they did for me when i had a small bleed at 5-6 weeks. The wee bean was sticking on and i could see its wee heart flickering away!

xxxx


> Midwife said it was too early for a scan and that she wouldn't see anything. I think they are all useless and don't seem to care at all. Supposed to be there at our beck and call. Pffft! Google has been here more than them :haha:

Eh... thats awful.... i cant understand why they wont even book you in, that takes a week or so anyway!!!

I was measuring 6 weeks when i got my scan!!! :hugs: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - No that doesn't sound right at all, you can't have a Miscarriage then get your period straight away! :wacko: The bleeding from a Miscarriage is a Miscarriage, the bleeding from a period is your period :wacko: Lol! God I feel like I could punch those doctors sometimes! Yeah I went to LGI first but I had my scans at Jimmy's :thumbup:
> 
> Glad the pain and bleeding have eased off hun. Keeping everything crossed for you, apart from my legs, otherwise there would be no baby making :haha: xxx
> 
> I didn't think it did, he had no idea at all. Probably hasn't dealt with things like that. Plus he is a bloke and has no idea what us women go through. I could have slapped him, I sooo wanted to rip his head off. I was very very moody yesterday. I surprised I didn't crack!!
> 
> I hope LGI ain't useless when it comes to giving birth. I am not convinced that I have had a miscarriage or that I am. I really do believe this is decidual bleeding. Positive pregnancy tests and symptoms are still there :) google is more useful than the Doctor :haha:
> 
> Haha!! :haha: that made me laugh so much. Thank you :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Yeah quite possibly, maybe he was a student doctor and just thought he would say what most doctors tell you, the worst situation possible! :growlmad:

Is that where you will be going, LGI? :D That is where One Born Every Minute is filmed at the moment! If you still have Symptoms then that's a good thing, you want to go back to A&E and tell them they have no idea what they are talking about! :haha: 

Hehe you're welcome hun :blush: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - They could have done an Internal scan, that would possibly see more. I was 6 and a half weeks when I had my scan but the baby had already passed so of course they didn't see anything. :( xxx 

WeeNat - I can't really tell you what is going on with your Positive OPK's :wacko: Maybe you O'd late? :o xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> I have read about decidual bleeding. I agree withg Excalibur, you should be booked in for a scan asap. Thats what they did for me when i had a small bleed at 5-6 weeks. The wee bean was sticking on and i could see its wee heart flickering away!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> 
> Midwife said it was too early for a scan and that she wouldn't see anything. I think they are all useless and don't seem to care at all. Supposed to be there at our beck and call. Pffft! Google has been here more than them :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Eh... thats awful.... i cant understand why they wont even book you in, that takes a week or so anyway!!!
> 
> I was measuring 6 weeks when i got my scan!!! :hugs: x x xClick to expand...

It is horrible, she did say if you are still bleeding next week we will book you in at the end of next week. Bit late mind?

Aww :) I would love a scan to see if I am ok and little bean. Seeing the heartbeat is amazing i bet :hugs: xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - No that doesn't sound right at all, you can't have a Miscarriage then get your period straight away! :wacko: The bleeding from a Miscarriage is a Miscarriage, the bleeding from a period is your period :wacko: Lol! God I feel like I could punch those doctors sometimes! Yeah I went to LGI first but I had my scans at Jimmy's :thumbup:
> 
> Glad the pain and bleeding have eased off hun. Keeping everything crossed for you, apart from my legs, otherwise there would be no baby making :haha: xxx
> 
> I didn't think it did, he had no idea at all. Probably hasn't dealt with things like that. Plus he is a bloke and has no idea what us women go through. I could have slapped him, I sooo wanted to rip his head off. I was very very moody yesterday. I surprised I didn't crack!!
> 
> I hope LGI ain't useless when it comes to giving birth. I am not convinced that I have had a miscarriage or that I am. I really do believe this is decidual bleeding. Positive pregnancy tests and symptoms are still there :) google is more useful than the Doctor :haha:
> 
> Haha!! :haha: that made me laugh so much. Thank you :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah quite possibly, maybe he was a student doctor and just thought he would say what most doctors tell you, the worst situation possible! :growlmad:
> 
> Is that where you will be going, LGI? :D That is where One Born Every Minute is filmed at the moment! If you still have Symptoms then that's a good thing, you want to go back to A&E and tell them they have no idea what they are talking about! :haha:
> 
> Hehe you're welcome hun :blush: :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Mmm good point, there were a few there. There was a young girl there looking at me like I am bloody weird, looked like she should be in bed at 7pm not at work :haha:

I will be yeah but I am in two minds now because of what they have done. It is :) They won't be filming me though :haha: I pretty much said that to them in so many words :haha:



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - They could have done an Internal scan, that would possibly see more. I was 6 and a half weeks when I had my scan but the baby had already passed so of course they didn't see anything. :( xxx
> 
> WeeNat - I can't really tell you what is going on with your Positive OPK's :wacko: Maybe you O'd late? :o xxx

They could, I had one after my miscarriage as I was in lots of pain. Nothing was seen as it had passed. Horrible :(

Weenat - Looking positive is that, strange how one is positive and one is negative. All I can say is carry on BD'ing for sure?

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I would have looked at them back with a "What you staring at" face :haha: Or I would have asked them if they wanted a picture as it would last longer :rofl: 

No they won't be filming me either lol, at the end of the day, that's a special moment between mum, dad and baby, not for the whole world to see! :winkwink:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I would have looked at them back with a "What you staring at" face :haha: Or I would have asked them if they wanted a picture as it would last longer :rofl:
> 
> No they won't be filming me either lol, at the end of the day, that's a special moment between mum, dad and baby, not for the whole world to see! :winkwink:

Oh I did :haha: we are so alike!! I was very moody yesterday. Everyone that walked in I looked at and thought get out, get a kebab. go to sleep and have a full English tomorrow. They did not need a hospital. They bring it among themselves. 

I don't see how people would like to be filmed? It is nice to watch as we get an insight. Agreed :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - I would have looked at them back with a "What you staring at" face :haha: Or I would have asked them if they wanted a picture as it would last longer :rofl:
> 
> No they won't be filming me either lol, at the end of the day, that's a special moment between mum, dad and baby, not for the whole world to see! :winkwink:
> 
> Oh I did :haha: we are so alike!! I was very moody yesterday. Everyone that walked in I looked at and thought get out, get a kebab. go to sleep and have a full English tomorrow. They did not need a hospital. They bring it among themselves.
> 
> I don't see how people would like to be filmed? It is nice to watch as we get an insight. Agreed :D xxxClick to expand...

Haha you go girl!! :thumbup: Yeah people go in there just to waste the doctor/nurses time, genuine people like us need urgent information and we get turned away! Reall p***** me off :growlmad:

Maybe then they can watch it again and again and see what they were like whilst in Labour etc? :haha: Agreed! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - I would have looked at them back with a "What you staring at" face :haha: Or I would have asked them if they wanted a picture as it would last longer :rofl:
> 
> No they won't be filming me either lol, at the end of the day, that's a special moment between mum, dad and baby, not for the whole world to see! :winkwink:
> 
> Oh I did :haha: we are so alike!! I was very moody yesterday. Everyone that walked in I looked at and thought get out, get a kebab. go to sleep and have a full English tomorrow. They did not need a hospital. They bring it among themselves.
> 
> I don't see how people would like to be filmed? It is nice to watch as we get an insight. Agreed :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha you go girl!! :thumbup: Yeah people go in there just to waste the doctor/nurses time, genuine people like us need urgent information and we get turned away! Reall p***** me off :growlmad:
> 
> Maybe then they can watch it again and again and see what they were like whilst in Labour etc? :haha: Agreed! :D xxxClick to expand...

It is disgusting isn't it? It should be priority first and send the drunks home. Grrr!

Possibly, I wouldn't like to see what I was like though :haha: I would be embarrased :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - It sure is disgusting yeah, their problems are self inflicted where as us ladies, didn't ask to randomly bleed! :nope: 

Haha oh well, they need to be shown who is the boss and the public are always right!! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Indeed, couldn't have put it better myself :haha:


----------



## Cajadaem

Yey i'm happy at mo, i had PEAK on CBFM this morn, and positive on my OPK (which i dont tend to do with FMU as it is advised to do them later in the day, but whoop whoop, :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: lol.


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Woohoo!! :happydance: I haven't been doing my OPK's with FMU as it says not to but I haven't had a positive this cycle but my temps shot up? :wacko: Really confused! 

Get busy girl! :winkwink: :sex:


----------



## Cajadaem

hiya hun, i dont usually do my OPK with FMU either, but as i was doing test with CBFM i decided to do a OPK at the same time, got plenty of them so didnt matter, lol, and it was positive, but then it had started to get a little darker, but not positive, yesterday evening. lol
My temp has shot up way higher than it has been all cycle, right up! so you never know, i would BD just in case its a dodgy OPK he he xx


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya hun :hi: 

I did a test with my SMU and on my digi, it was darker than yesterdays but didn't smile at me? :wacko: I have one digi left so going to do that tomorrow and hope for the best! If I have already O'd then at least we BD'd and covered all our bases :thumbup: 

Has your temp shot up this morning aswell? xx


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah hun it has shot right up this morning!!!!! at least you are covered if you have bd'd  bring on the :bfp:'s


----------



## Excalibur

Very true :D Sending lot's of :dust: to all! Let's get those :bfp:'s 

:dust: :dust: :dust:
:sex: :sex: :sex: 
:spermy: :spermy: :spermy: 
:af: :af: :af: :af: 
:baby: :baby: :baby:
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck you too. Hoping to see BFP's soon!! Lots of :dust: :D

Little update - My bleeding has slowed down a lot. Isn't as heavy as it was but it is still enough. I have the worse backache ever. No period like pains anymore. Another positive this morning and just now. Every minute that goes by I am thinking it is decidual bleeding. Soon find out when I go to the Doctors next week :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Booked an appointment through NHS direct line and have been demanding on what I want. Not what I experienced on Friday basically. I want a bloody scan you useless so so's or at least some answers!! I guess I should be like this more often as I get further than usual. Is an emergency doctors so no A&E and no drunk idiots.

They best not give me grief or be useless or I won't be happy. In a very miserable mood today :brat::muaha::devil:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Thank you for the :dust: hun. Glad to hear you have got an appointment with your Doctor. I hope all goes well :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

They cancelled. She rang saying waste of time coming down as you are having a miscarriage. Funny how she can say that over a phone. Time to go to a proper Doctor. Had enough of the NHS really have. Useless!!

Told me to go private...wonder if they would like to pay then? Grrr!! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> They cancelled. She rang saying waste of time coming down as you are having a miscarriage. Funny how she can say that over a phone. Time to go to a proper Doctor. Had enough of the NHS really have. Useless!!
> 
> Told me to go private...wonder if they would like to pay then? Grrr!! xxx

Omg that's shocking! How the hell do they know you are having a Miscarriage? Can they see what's happening in your body from the other end of the phone?!? I don't think so! :nope: Omg, if I could go to LGI with you I would! Is that where you went the first time? xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> They cancelled. She rang saying waste of time coming down as you are having a miscarriage. Funny how she can say that over a phone. Time to go to a proper Doctor. Had enough of the NHS really have. Useless!!
> 
> Told me to go private...wonder if they would like to pay then? Grrr!! xxx
> 
> Omg that's shocking! How the hell do they know you are having a Miscarriage? Can they see what's happening in your body from the other end of the phone?!? I don't think so! :nope: Omg, if I could go to LGI with you I would! Is that where you went the first time? xxClick to expand...

Exactly what I thought. They have new x-ray screening on phones nowadays :haha: They are really stupid and utter useless. I went to BRI the first time, that was an appointment and confirmed miscarriage, not by scan though. I had a scan at the Doctors shortly after.

I spent 4-5 hours at LGI for nothing and having to travel there and back too which takes like half hour. I don't live very near to it. Plus parking. Ridiculous! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> They cancelled. She rang saying waste of time coming down as you are having a miscarriage. Funny how she can say that over a phone. Time to go to a proper Doctor. Had enough of the NHS really have. Useless!!
> 
> Told me to go private...wonder if they would like to pay then? Grrr!! xxx
> 
> Omg that's shocking! How the hell do they know you are having a Miscarriage? Can they see what's happening in your body from the other end of the phone?!? I don't think so! :nope: Omg, if I could go to LGI with you I would! Is that where you went the first time? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I thought. They have new x-ray screening on phones nowadays :haha: They are really stupid and utter useless. I went to BRI the first time, that was an appointment and confirmed miscarriage, not by scan though. I had a scan at the Doctors shortly after.
> 
> I spent 4-5 hours at LGI for nothing and having to travel there and back too which takes like half hour. I don't live very near to it. Plus parking. Ridiculous! xxxClick to expand...

Haha yeah I have seen those x-ray things for phones, pretty pointless if you ask me :haha: 

How did they know it was a Miscarriage? A lot of ladies bleed during pregnancy, not every sight of blood is a Miscarriage! They really annoy me, jumping to conclusions and just hoping for the worst! :growlmad: What did you say happened at the scan at the Doctors hun? They couldn't see anything because it was too early? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> They cancelled. She rang saying waste of time coming down as you are having a miscarriage. Funny how she can say that over a phone. Time to go to a proper Doctor. Had enough of the NHS really have. Useless!!
> 
> Told me to go private...wonder if they would like to pay then? Grrr!! xxx
> 
> Omg that's shocking! How the hell do they know you are having a Miscarriage? Can they see what's happening in your body from the other end of the phone?!? I don't think so! :nope: Omg, if I could go to LGI with you I would! Is that where you went the first time? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I thought. They have new x-ray screening on phones nowadays :haha: They are really stupid and utter useless. I went to BRI the first time, that was an appointment and confirmed miscarriage, not by scan though. I had a scan at the Doctors shortly after.
> 
> I spent 4-5 hours at LGI for nothing and having to travel there and back too which takes like half hour. I don't live very near to it. Plus parking. Ridiculous! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah I have seen those x-ray things for phones, pretty pointless if you ask me :haha:
> 
> How did they know it was a Miscarriage? A lot of ladies bleed during pregnancy, not every sight of blood is a Miscarriage! They really annoy me, jumping to conclusions and just hoping for the worst! :growlmad: What did you say happened at the scan at the Doctors hun? They couldn't see anything because it was too early? xxxClick to expand...

They are indeed, they are not very good at getting things right :haha:

I have no idea, I told them I had no pain. Didn't listen to that though. Pure lazy! It is really annoying. 

The scan I had in January from my first miscarriage was both of the scans. They didn't see no heartbeat so presumed it had already gone. They checked everything else too and I turned out to be fine. Just had to wait till nature took its course fully. It did eventually.

I haven't had one since, they wont give me one. Sorry if I confused you there. Head isn't with it xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> They cancelled. She rang saying waste of time coming down as you are having a miscarriage. Funny how she can say that over a phone. Time to go to a proper Doctor. Had enough of the NHS really have. Useless!!
> 
> Told me to go private...wonder if they would like to pay then? Grrr!! xxx
> 
> Omg that's shocking! How the hell do they know you are having a Miscarriage? Can they see what's happening in your body from the other end of the phone?!? I don't think so! :nope: Omg, if I could go to LGI with you I would! Is that where you went the first time? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I thought. They have new x-ray screening on phones nowadays :haha: They are really stupid and utter useless. I went to BRI the first time, that was an appointment and confirmed miscarriage, not by scan though. I had a scan at the Doctors shortly after.
> 
> I spent 4-5 hours at LGI for nothing and having to travel there and back too which takes like half hour. I don't live very near to it. Plus parking. Ridiculous! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah I have seen those x-ray things for phones, pretty pointless if you ask me :haha:
> 
> How did they know it was a Miscarriage? A lot of ladies bleed during pregnancy, not every sight of blood is a Miscarriage! They really annoy me, jumping to conclusions and just hoping for the worst! :growlmad: What did you say happened at the scan at the Doctors hun? They couldn't see anything because it was too early? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> They are indeed, they are not very good at getting things right :haha:
> 
> I have no idea, I told them I had no pain. Didn't listen to that though. Pure lazy! It is really annoying.
> 
> The scan I had in January from my first miscarriage was both of the scans. They didn't see no heartbeat so presumed it had already gone. They checked everything else too and I turned out to be fine. Just had to wait till nature took its course fully. It did eventually.
> 
> I haven't had one since, they wont give me one. Sorry if I confused you there. Head isn't with it xxxClick to expand...

No they are not good at getting things right, think they need to go back to University or wherever they went :haha: 

If you told them that you have no pain then they should know for a fact that's not a Miscarriage! Even I know that and I'm not a Doctor! Miscarriage is accompanied by heavy bleeding, with clots and pain! 

Hmm, have you tried ringing the EPU at LGI, that's who I rang and they said if it got any worse then to go in, before that though they booked me in for a scan as I just kept ringing them, they must have got annoyed :rofl: Anyway, it did get worse so I went in, the Nurse said she would book me in for a scan but I said I have already got one for tomorrow (back then of course) she was shocked and was like, wow, I wouldn't have been able to get you one as quick as that! Just shows you can get a lot further by doing things yourself and not relying on them! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Evening all, I just had a catch up reading the past posts... I've missed heaps!!

First of all, sorry to hear what your going through right now Zebra!! It just baffles me how some docotors can be so cruel! How the heck can they dignose a m/c from the other end of a call... and fancy them phoning back to cancel it in the first place!!! I cant even begin to feel your frustration and anger! :hugs:. Time will tell if wee bean has decided to stay and your body has just decided to have a decidual bleed! xxx

And whoo-hooo for your Positive OPK cajadaem!!! Let the TWW comence! x x

How are you getting on Excalibur?? x x

Oh, and my temps shot down this morning so i guess im still waiting to Ovulate! x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Evening hun :hugs:

I'm not too bad thank you, still waiting to Ovulate I think? :wacko: How are you hun? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Evening hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you, still waiting to Ovulate I think? :wacko: How are you hun? xxx

Ach, im the same... waiting on the BIG O!! I've switched my OPKs as i think they are overly sensitive. Another 5 days to go x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> They cancelled. She rang saying waste of time coming down as you are having a miscarriage. Funny how she can say that over a phone. Time to go to a proper Doctor. Had enough of the NHS really have. Useless!!
> 
> Told me to go private...wonder if they would like to pay then? Grrr!! xxx
> 
> Omg that's shocking! How the hell do they know you are having a Miscarriage? Can they see what's happening in your body from the other end of the phone?!? I don't think so! :nope: Omg, if I could go to LGI with you I would! Is that where you went the first time? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I thought. They have new x-ray screening on phones nowadays :haha: They are really stupid and utter useless. I went to BRI the first time, that was an appointment and confirmed miscarriage, not by scan though. I had a scan at the Doctors shortly after.
> 
> I spent 4-5 hours at LGI for nothing and having to travel there and back too which takes like half hour. I don't live very near to it. Plus parking. Ridiculous! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha yeah I have seen those x-ray things for phones, pretty pointless if you ask me :haha:
> 
> How did they know it was a Miscarriage? A lot of ladies bleed during pregnancy, not every sight of blood is a Miscarriage! They really annoy me, jumping to conclusions and just hoping for the worst! :growlmad: What did you say happened at the scan at the Doctors hun? They couldn't see anything because it was too early? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> They are indeed, they are not very good at getting things right :haha:
> 
> I have no idea, I told them I had no pain. Didn't listen to that though. Pure lazy! It is really annoying.
> 
> The scan I had in January from my first miscarriage was both of the scans. They didn't see no heartbeat so presumed it had already gone. They checked everything else too and I turned out to be fine. Just had to wait till nature took its course fully. It did eventually.
> 
> I haven't had one since, they wont give me one. Sorry if I confused you there. Head isn't with it xxxClick to expand...
> 
> No they are not good at getting things right, think they need to go back to University or wherever they went :haha:
> 
> If you told them that you have no pain then they should know for a fact that's not a Miscarriage! Even I know that and I'm not a Doctor! Miscarriage is accompanied by heavy bleeding, with clots and pain!
> 
> Hmm, have you tried ringing the EPU at LGI, that's who I rang and they said if it got any worse then to go in, before that though they booked me in for a scan as I just kept ringing them, they must have got annoyed :rofl: Anyway, it did get worse so I went in, the Nurse said she would book me in for a scan but I said I have already got one for tomorrow (back then of course) she was shocked and was like, wow, I wouldn't have been able to get you one as quick as that! Just shows you can get a lot further by doing things yourself and not relying on them! :growlmad: xxxClick to expand...

Agreed 100%, they certainly do :D

I don't think it is a miscarriage at all. Just have heavy ish bleeding which is bright red as well as a few dark spots here and there. I told them this but they didn't want to listen either. We would both do a better job them then and we don't have any qualifications in it :) :haha:

I think I did yeah, rang some number that was in Leeds. They offered me one but I will be at work so I can't go to that one. Work won't give me time off I don't think either. It was further in the week not straight away as well. 

Will see what the Doctors say tomorrow when I call, see if they are helpful. Will keep you informed.

Thank you :) :hugs: xxx



WeeNat said:


> Evening all, I just had a catch up reading the past posts... I've missed heaps!!
> 
> First of all, sorry to hear what your going through right now Zebra!! It just baffles me how some docotors can be so cruel! How the heck can they dignose a m/c from the other end of a call... and fancy them phoning back to cancel it in the first place!!! I cant even begin to feel your frustration and anger! :hugs:. Time will tell if wee bean has decided to stay and your body has just decided to have a decidual bleed! xxx
> 
> And whoo-hooo for your Positive OPK cajadaem!!! Let the TWW comence! x x
> 
> How are you getting on Excalibur?? x x
> 
> Oh, and my temps shot down this morning so i guess im still waiting to Ovulate! x x x

Thank you Weenat, I hope I find out soon. I don't like this waiting, it is awful. I will keep you informed :)

Dust to all :dust: :hugs:

Speak tomorrow ladies, heading off to bed, one is shattered.

Night, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Night Night Zebra x x x x :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - Evening hun :hugs:
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you, still waiting to Ovulate I think? :wacko: How are you hun? xxx
> 
> Ach, im the same... waiting on the BIG O!! I've switched my OPKs as i think they are overly sensitive. Another 5 days to go x x xClick to expand...

Aww, not long to go now though! :happydance: I hope I get a Positive on my IC's, otherwise not bothering with them again :wacko: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Good luck with the Doctors tomorrow hun, yes please do keep us informed. Will be thinking about you :hugs: Night night, sweet dreams xxx

Ugh..I have the Dentist tomorrow! :dohh: I hate them with a passion!!!! :(


----------



## WeeNat

I dont mind the dentist Excalibur but i hope its not a long appointment for you.
Ooooooh, not long until my O day... :happydance: Bring it on :) x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> I dont mind the dentist Excalibur but i hope its not a long appointment for you.
> Ooooooh, not long until my O day... :happydance: Bring it on :) x

Aww you're lucky. I have never liked them lol! When I was younger, I would never speak to the Dentist as I was too shy, I always got a sticker to show off in school :haha: :happydance:

Yay for O not being far away! :happydance: I don't know if I have O'd this cycle or not? :wacko: x


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> I dont mind the dentist Excalibur but i hope its not a long appointment for you.
> Ooooooh, not long until my O day... :happydance: Bring it on :) x
> 
> Aww you're lucky. I have never liked them lol! When I was younger, I would never speak to the Dentist as I was too shy, I always got a sticker to show off in school :haha: :happydance:
> 
> Yay for O not being far away! :happydance: I don't know if I have O'd this cycle or not? :wacko: xClick to expand...

I was always at the dentist when i was younger becoz i had a brace... i always got a dream ring (cream filled bun) after each appointment! So, always good memories for me :haha:
Got to love their Stickers tho, hee hee.

How do you not know? Have you not gotten your pos OPK, ewcm, temp rise??
Im getting the beginning of clear stretchy cm. So i hope i Ovulate soon x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> I dont mind the dentist Excalibur but i hope its not a long appointment for you.
> Ooooooh, not long until my O day... :happydance: Bring it on :) x
> 
> Aww you're lucky. I have never liked them lol! When I was younger, I would never speak to the Dentist as I was too shy, I always got a sticker to show off in school :haha: :happydance:
> 
> Yay for O not being far away! :happydance: I don't know if I have O'd this cycle or not? :wacko: xClick to expand...
> 
> I was always at the dentist when i was younger becoz i had a brace... i always got a dream ring (cream filled bun) after each appointment! So, always good memories for me :haha:
> Got to love their Stickers tho, hee hee.
> 
> How do you not know? Have you not gotten your pos OPK, ewcm, temp rise??
> Im getting the beginning of clear stretchy cm. So i hope i Ovulate soon x x xClick to expand...

Aww bless, I have never had a brace :o Ooo I think I would enjoy going to the Dentist aswell if I got a cream filled bun at the end of it! :haha: Yeah the stickers were amazing haha.

I haven't had EWCM, only creamy CM, I haven't had a Pos OPK which is unusual by now! My temp dipped and went back up but dipped slightly again today :wacko: 

Yay that's a good sign for you! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> I dont mind the dentist Excalibur but i hope its not a long appointment for you.
> Ooooooh, not long until my O day... :happydance: Bring it on :) x
> 
> Aww you're lucky. I have never liked them lol! When I was younger, I would never speak to the Dentist as I was too shy, I always got a sticker to show off in school :haha: :happydance:
> 
> Yay for O not being far away! :happydance: I don't know if I have O'd this cycle or not? :wacko: xClick to expand...
> 
> I was always at the dentist when i was younger becoz i had a brace... i always got a dream ring (cream filled bun) after each appointment! So, always good memories for me :haha:
> Got to love their Stickers tho, hee hee.
> 
> How do you not know? Have you not gotten your pos OPK, ewcm, temp rise??
> Im getting the beginning of clear stretchy cm. So i hope i Ovulate soon x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww bless, I have never had a brace :o Ooo I think I would enjoy going to the Dentist aswell if I got a cream filled bun at the end of it! :haha: Yeah the stickers were amazing haha.
> 
> I haven't had EWCM, only creamy CM, I haven't had a Pos OPK which is unusual by now! My temp dipped and went back up but dipped slightly again today :wacko:
> 
> Yay that's a good sign for you! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

Yeah, the brace added an even more awkward stage to growing up!! i had it taken off when i was about 15... after about a year! 

I looked at your chart, its kinddov like mine. I had a temp rise after a dip and i thought i had missed my LH surge... but its gone down again. Which means my bidy is still trying to Ovulate. Im sure you will O soon... we are on the same cd :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> I dont mind the dentist Excalibur but i hope its not a long appointment for you.
> Ooooooh, not long until my O day... :happydance: Bring it on :) x
> 
> Aww you're lucky. I have never liked them lol! When I was younger, I would never speak to the Dentist as I was too shy, I always got a sticker to show off in school :haha: :happydance:
> 
> Yay for O not being far away! :happydance: I don't know if I have O'd this cycle or not? :wacko: xClick to expand...
> 
> I was always at the dentist when i was younger becoz i had a brace... i always got a dream ring (cream filled bun) after each appointment! So, always good memories for me :haha:
> Got to love their Stickers tho, hee hee.
> 
> How do you not know? Have you not gotten your pos OPK, ewcm, temp rise??
> Im getting the beginning of clear stretchy cm. So i hope i Ovulate soon x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Aww bless, I have never had a brace :o Ooo I think I would enjoy going to the Dentist aswell if I got a cream filled bun at the end of it! :haha: Yeah the stickers were amazing haha.
> 
> I haven't had EWCM, only creamy CM, I haven't had a Pos OPK which is unusual by now! My temp dipped and went back up but dipped slightly again today :wacko:
> 
> Yay that's a good sign for you! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the brace added an even more awkward stage to growing up!! i had it taken off when i was about 15... after about a year!
> 
> I looked at your chart, its kinddov like mine. I had a temp rise after a dip and i thought i had missed my LH surge... but its gone down again. Which means my bidy is still trying to Ovulate. Im sure you will O soon... we are on the same cd :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

Aww bless, I bet you was glad to have it removed? :)

Oh that makes me feel a little better hehe, I was starting to get worried that my body wasn't Ovulating as it should! It's late for me to be honest :wacko: Yay for the same cycle day! Wouldn't it be amazing if we got a BFP on the same day aswell? :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

> Aww bless, I bet you was glad to have it removed? :)
> 
> Oh that makes me feel a little better hehe, I was starting to get worried that my body wasn't Ovulating as it should! It's late for me to be honest :wacko: Yay for the same cycle day! Wouldn't it be amazing if we got a BFP on the same day aswell? :D xxx

I read this which helped..

*First Phase Temps*

The first phase (Preovulatory) before ovulation has occurred, temps will normally be between 97.0 to 97.5. Right before ovulation occurs the hormone estrogen is produced causing lower temps. Many women are able to see a dip in temp alerting them that peak time is near and ovulation is about to occur. Just remember, your temps can rise and fall multiple times before a dip making it difficult to know when the lowest point will be. It is important to also know that your lowest temperature is most likely NOT your peak day and unless you are charting other indicators you may miss your most fertile time completely

That would be really cool if we got our :bfp: at the same time!!! I really do hope this is our month!!! Please, please, please!!

DH wants us to take a break after this cycle so i hope we get a sticky bean x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Aww bless, I bet you was glad to have it removed? :)
> 
> Oh that makes me feel a little better hehe, I was starting to get worried that my body wasn't Ovulating as it should! It's late for me to be honest :wacko: Yay for the same cycle day! Wouldn't it be amazing if we got a BFP on the same day aswell? :D xxx
> 
> I read this which helped..
> 
> *First Phase Temps*
> 
> The first phase (Preovulatory) before ovulation has occurred, temps will normally be between 97.0 to 97.5. Right before ovulation occurs the hormone estrogen is produced causing lower temps. Many women are able to see a dip in temp alerting them that peak time is near and ovulation is about to occur. Just remember, your temps can rise and fall multiple times before a dip making it difficult to know when the lowest point will be. It is important to also know that your lowest temperature is most likely NOT your peak day and unless you are charting other indicators you may miss your most fertile time completely
> 
> That would be really cool if we got our :bfp: at the same time!!! I really do hope this is our month!!! Please, please, please!!
> 
> DH wants us to take a break after this cycle so i hope we get a sticky bean x x x xClick to expand...

Thank you for sharing that information hun, things make more sense now lol! 

It would be amazing! Come on BFP's! Come out to play! :winkwink: xxx 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Thats ok, glad i can help... you all have helped me out so many times so im glad i can repay the advise.

Well, im away now. Decorating today and droping DD off at her Grans. 

Hear you later on tonight. Try not to stress too much about the dentist, maybe he/she will give you a sticker? :haha:

:dust: x x x x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Thats ok, glad i can help... you all have helped me out so many times so im glad i can repay the advise.
> 
> Well, im away now. Decorating today and droping DD off at her aunties.
> 
> Hear you later on tonight. Try not to stress too much about the dentist, maybe he/she will give you a sticker? :haha:
> 
> :dust: x x x x x x x

That's what we are here for, to help each other out :) 

Hope you have a lovely time decorating and hope your DD has a nice time at her Aunties! :D 

Hehe thank you, I'll try not to stress too much, 2 and half hours..eeekkk..I hope I do get a sticker! :haha: 

Speak to you later hun, take care xXxXx


----------



## Cajadaem

:hi: all :hugs:

Excalibur :hi: hun how are things with you? any change on the POK or Digi today?
My temp has plummeted today, its very low so im a bit confused, CBFM still peak and OPK with FMU was positive. grrrrrrrrrr nothing is easy!!!

Dont know that i will be lucky this month, my CM is not really EWCM anymore, i am stressed out at home with all sorts going on, and i have had a dodgy tummy since yesterday :-( 

Oh the joys, lol. but i just think, "theres always next month" lol. only way to think sometimes :winkwink:

Hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected otherwise :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Hiya hun :hi: 

I decided to test with FMU (bad idea) Digi was Negative and so was my IC. Hardly any lines there whatsoever! :nope: I'm going to try and test again later after holding my bladder for a while :haha: Hopefully it will give me a better result! Sounds like you are going to O soon hun! :hapypdance: Sorry to hear you are under a lot of stress at home hun, I'll keep everything crossed for that BFP! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

this is the first month i have ever done BBT temping, so i really dont understand it, i thought temp went up AFTER ov, then stayed up for a couple of days or so, but mine shot up yesterday then right down really low today? and yet my monitor peaked yesterday and today, and the OPKs were positive yesterday and today, so i am REALLY confused, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - This is my first month Temping aswell hun. My temp also dropped, then rose again and dropped again this morning slighly, our bodies do some really strange things lol! Hopefully it's a sign that Ov will be here soon? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cajadaem

fingers crossed for you Excalibur :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Aww thank you so much. Fingers crossed for you too hun :hugs: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Hello, just having a sneaky peek on my mobile to see how your all getting on. 
Cajadaem, my temps have done that too, it went from 36.45 all the way to 36.78 then back down to 36.43... This is the first time temping up to Ovulation.
Have you been to the dentist Excalibur x


----------



## Cajadaem

WeeNat said:


> Hello, just having a sneaky peek on my mobile to see how your all getting on.
> Cajadaem, my temps have done that too, it went from 36.45 all the way to 36.78 then back down to 36.43... This is the first time temping up to Ovulation.
> Have you been to the dentist Excalibur x

Nightmare isnt it, i wander if there is a site that you can view charts for comparison, i know there are sights to view pics of tests ect, so surely there must be one with charts somewhere that i cant find, lol


----------



## WeeNat

There is.. fertility friend. Click on my chart in my signature. It will take you to their website x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Hello, just having a sneaky peek on my mobile to see how your all getting on.
> Cajadaem, my temps have done that too, it went from 36.45 all the way to 36.78 then back down to 36.43... This is the first time temping up to Ovulation.
> Have you been to the dentist Excalibur x

Yeah I went to the Dentist hun. I need quite a lot of work doing :( With me moving from town to town and struggling to find a Dentist, it has caused my teeth to become a bit of a mess! :wacko: x


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies I'm back how are u all 

Had a lovely long weekend away with oh 
Lots of bding lol nice to get a break from 
The grind of work !!!! :)

Got my ic and there getting darker I'm thinking
Tomoz or the day after Will be the big O :)

Omg zebra I'm so sorry your going through all
This I can't believe how badly the nhs are treating
You make sure you put a complaint in its awful
To treat you like that

Hope ur all having a good day :) :)


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Welcome back hun :hugs:

Glad to hear you had a lovely weekend away. Hope you caught that eggy :dust:

Woohoo for darker OPK's :happydance: xx


----------



## Chelle26

Was great only a cheapie daily mail hol
But defo needed the r&r lol

Man I hate the dentist I'm really lucky tho 
My dentist drugs me up real good lol x


----------



## Zebra2023

Just a quick message before I catch up with the thread as I can't keep this in.

Just taken two tests, both clearblue. One digital and one pure plus.

Both positive!! So tell my LGI how am I not pregnant then you blood idiots!!

Pictures below.

The digital test shows 1-2 weeks which is weird? I thought I was almost 7 weeks?
 



Attached Files:







IMG00457-20120319-1724.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG00459-20120319-1727.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Hey ladies I'm back how are u all
> 
> Had a lovely long weekend away with oh
> Lots of bding lol nice to get a break from
> The grind of work !!!! :)
> 
> Got my ic and there getting darker I'm thinking
> Tomoz or the day after Will be the big O :)
> 
> Omg zebra I'm so sorry your going through all
> This I can't believe how badly the nhs are treating
> You make sure you put a complaint in its awful
> To treat you like that
> 
> Hope ur all having a good day :) :)

Thank you Chelle, I might just do that, didn't really cross my mind. Muwhaha! They deserve it :haha:

Thank you to everyone else too who has taken the time to chat to me. I wouldn't know what I would without this thread and you lovely ladies.

I have a scan tomorrow, they want me to do a urine sample before hand. To see if it shows I am pregnant first. Well I hope it does with their crap tests as I have just got two positives!! I will take them along with me if I have too. Haha! I hope little bean is still in there. I have a good feeling it is as the bleeding has pretty much stopped. Felt sick this morning and had back ache all day. I also had some fish pie, was yummy but then I felt sick afterwards.

Good luck to everyone who will soon to be ovulating. I can't wait to see all the BFP's!! :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Cheap or not cheap, it was a break! :D I wish I got drugged lol, I only get a numb mouth :haha: x

Zebra - Have you thought of booking an appointment with your doctor to get your HCG levels checked hun? Ooo yay for your scan! Hope all goes well and bean is hanging in there! x

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Chelle - Cheap or not cheap, it was a break! :D I wish I got drugged lol, I only get a numb mouth :haha: x
> 
> Zebra - Have you thought of booking an appointment with your doctor to get your HCG levels checked hun? Ooo yay for your scan! Hope all goes well and bean is hanging in there! x
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I did but I got a scan so I may wait till after what happens there. I have a good feeling that sticky bean is still there. I so can't wait till tomorrow now. I hope it is good news :) :dust:

Thank you Excalibur xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Chelle - Cheap or not cheap, it was a break! :D I wish I got drugged lol, I only get a numb mouth :haha: x
> 
> Zebra - Have you thought of booking an appointment with your doctor to get your HCG levels checked hun? Ooo yay for your scan! Hope all goes well and bean is hanging in there! x
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I did but I got a scan so I may wait till after what happens there. I have a good feeling that sticky bean is still there. I so can't wait till tomorrow now. I hope it is good news :) :dust:
> 
> Thank you Excalibur xxxClick to expand...

That's very true hun. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and praying little bean is ok! Will you be going to LGI?

You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Chelle - Cheap or not cheap, it was a break! :D I wish I got drugged lol, I only get a numb mouth :haha: x
> 
> Zebra - Have you thought of booking an appointment with your doctor to get your HCG levels checked hun? Ooo yay for your scan! Hope all goes well and bean is hanging in there! x
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I did but I got a scan so I may wait till after what happens there. I have a good feeling that sticky bean is still there. I so can't wait till tomorrow now. I hope it is good news :) :dust:
> 
> Thank you Excalibur xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's very true hun. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and praying little bean is ok! Will you be going to LGI?
> 
> You're welcome hun :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

St James, so I think so yeah? 

Aww thank you. I will pop on here when I can to let you all know.

I am baffled why my test says 1-2 weeks. Are my HCG levels getting lower with a possible miscarriage. Oh gosh I am scaring myself now. One minute I am positive the next I am not so sure :(


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Chelle - Cheap or not cheap, it was a break! :D I wish I got drugged lol, I only get a numb mouth :haha: x
> 
> Zebra - Have you thought of booking an appointment with your doctor to get your HCG levels checked hun? Ooo yay for your scan! Hope all goes well and bean is hanging in there! x
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I did but I got a scan so I may wait till after what happens there. I have a good feeling that sticky bean is still there. I so can't wait till tomorrow now. I hope it is good news :) :dust:
> 
> Thank you Excalibur xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's very true hun. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and praying little bean is ok! Will you be going to LGI?
> 
> You're welcome hun :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> St James, so I think so yeah?
> 
> Aww thank you. I will pop on here when I can to let you all know.
> 
> I am baffled why my test says 1-2 weeks. Are my HCG levels getting lower with a possible miscarriage. Oh gosh I am scaring myself now. One minute I am positive the next I am not so sure :(Click to expand...

That's where I went for my Scans. They are lovely there. 

I will be stalking waiting for an update of good news hun :dust:

Don't think too much into it hun as you could do without the worry at the moment, think positive! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Zebra : who knows there may have been 
2 sticky beans in there and maybe just 1 now
It makes perfect sense to possibly why ur levels
We're so high it happens quite a lot or so I've heard

Excalibur : I love that it was cheap 40 quid fri till
Mon by the seaside was ace lol ask for more drugs !!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Sounds great to me! :thumup: Glad you had a good time, that's all that matters! ;) I'm too shy to ask for drugs lol, I just go with the flow :blush: x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Chelle - Cheap or not cheap, it was a break! :D I wish I got drugged lol, I only get a numb mouth :haha: x
> 
> Zebra - Have you thought of booking an appointment with your doctor to get your HCG levels checked hun? Ooo yay for your scan! Hope all goes well and bean is hanging in there! x
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I did but I got a scan so I may wait till after what happens there. I have a good feeling that sticky bean is still there. I so can't wait till tomorrow now. I hope it is good news :) :dust:
> 
> Thank you Excalibur xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's very true hun. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and praying little bean is ok! Will you be going to LGI?
> 
> You're welcome hun :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> St James, so I think so yeah?
> 
> Aww thank you. I will pop on here when I can to let you all know.
> 
> I am baffled why my test says 1-2 weeks. Are my HCG levels getting lower with a possible miscarriage. Oh gosh I am scaring myself now. One minute I am positive the next I am not so sure :(Click to expand...
> 
> That's where I went for my Scans. They are lovely there.
> 
> I will be stalking waiting for an update of good news hun :dust:
> 
> Don't think too much into it hun as you could do without the worry at the moment, think positive! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

I hope they are, I had to fight for this scan. 

I am so paranoid. About my pregnancy and about myself and my family. I feel like something weird is going to happen. Touch wood it doesn't

Tomorrow can't come quick enough xxx



Chelle26 said:


> Zebra : who knows there may have been
> 2 sticky beans in there and maybe just 1 now
> It makes perfect sense to possibly why ur levels
> We're so high it happens quite a lot or so I've heard
> 
> Excalibur : I love that it was cheap 40 quid fri till
> Mon by the seaside was ace lol ask for more drugs !!!!

I haven't had a positive test from a digital before as it was too early. I must say the none digital test is a lot darker than any test I have done. So I don't know if my HCG levels are going down. I don't think they are though? Not if the test is the darkest yet.


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Hopefully you'll have the lady that I had, she was lovely and so supportive, I can't remember her name now though :( 

Don't be paranoid hun, if you think the worst then you'll just get yourself down. You might go tomorrow and see a nice strong heartbeat, touching wood :dust: I know it's worrying but at least you have managed to win over a scan which will put your mind at ease once you have seen little bean :D If only I could come and give you a big :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Hopefully you'll have the lady that I had, she was lovely and so supportive, I can't remember her name now though :(
> 
> Don't be paranoid hun, if you think the worst then you'll just get yourself down. You might go tomorrow and see a nice strong heartbeat, touching wood :dust: I know it's worrying but at least you have managed to win over a scan which will put your mind at ease once you have seen little bean :D If only I could come and give you a big :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Fingers crossed I do. I will go off my head if they are idiots to me. Moody as anything so they need to watch it :haha: especially after being messed around so much.

I am trying but it just takes over me. Oh I would love that, touch wood indeed!! 

A hug would be nice :) :hugs: I am a right mess. I wish my partner was here. Feeling all lonely xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Just think positive hun, I know it's tough but it's got to be done :) 

:o Where is your partner? Sending you big virtual :hugs: If I could hug you right now in real life I would! :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Just think positive hun, I know it's tough but it's got to be done :)
> 
> :o Where is your partner? Sending you big virtual :hugs: If I could hug you right now in real life I would! :) xxx

Ok lets give this a go.

Little bean will be there on the scan tomorrow. Little bean will be there on the scan tomorrow. Little bean will be there on the scan tomorrow. Little bean will be there on the scan tomorrow. Little bean will be there on the scan tomorrow. Little bean will be there on the scan tomorrow.

I am having symptoms and positive tests because little bean is there. Backache, sickness in the morning and after eating. Paranoia, tiredness, sore nipples and heightened senses are all apart of bean being there.

I am not having a miscarriage nor will I think I am :D

Lets hope all that is right. Come on I can do this!!

He is at work, finishes at half 8 :( not long to go now.

Aww thank you :) big hugs! :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Wow... I've missed heaps again.

:hi: Chelle, glad you had a good long weekend away! Sounds Ace!!

:hi: Excalibur, you survived your dentist appointment... question is - did you get a sticker?? :haha:

:hi: Zebra, im so happy to hear you are getting a scan. You should bring in one of your own tests to pee on. I will be thinking about you and pray that all is well with Bean!

I have tested on OPKs today and not a positive in sight yet!!! x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - That's the way to go hun! You go girl! :hugs: :happydance: :D Yay, your OH will be on his way home now :winkwink: xxx

WeeNat - I survived todays as it was just a check-up mainly, I had to have X-Rays done of my teeth. I need to have a lot of work done which I'm not looking forward to! :cry: I didn't get a sticker either! :( xxx


----------



## WeeNat

> WeeNat - I survived todays as it was just a check-up mainly, I had to have X-Rays done of my teeth. I need to have a lot of work done which I'm not looking forward to! :cry: I didn't get a sticker either! :( xxx

Oh no... NO STICKER :nope:!! Bad dentist...BAD!!! :haha:
I should be booking myself in for a check up! Havent been in over a year :blush: x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Wow... I've missed heaps again.
> 
> :hi: Chelle, glad you had a good long weekend away! Sounds Ace!!
> 
> :hi: Excalibur, you survived your dentist appointment... question is - did you get a sticker?? :haha:
> 
> :hi: Zebra, im so happy to hear you are getting a scan. You should bring in one of your own tests to pee on. I will be thinking about you and pray that all is well with Bean!
> 
> I have tested on OPKs today and not a positive in sight yet!!! x x x

Hiya Weenat,

Thank you :hugs: Good idea, I may well do :) Hope they allow it. 

You will get that positive soon!! Fingers are crossed :D xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - That's the way to go hun! You go girl! :hugs: :happydance: :D Yay, your OH will be on his way home now :winkwink: xxx
> 
> WeeNat - I survived todays as it was just a check-up mainly, I had to have X-Rays done of my teeth. I need to have a lot of work done which I'm not looking forward to! :cry: I didn't get a sticker either! :( xxx

Oh yes :D :haha: :happydance::thumbup:

Other half is home, wooo! Currently on the loo dropping a bomb (his words, not mine) :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I know! I am in total disgust that they didn't give me a sticker! :haha: Good luck when you make your appointment hun. :D xxx

Zebra - Yay for OH being home :happydance: Ewww too much information! :haha: :rofl: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Wow... I've missed heaps again.
> 
> :hi: Chelle, glad you had a good long weekend away! Sounds Ace!!
> 
> :hi: Excalibur, you survived your dentist appointment... question is - did you get a sticker?? :haha:
> 
> :hi: Zebra, im so happy to hear you are getting a scan. You should bring in one of your own tests to pee on. I will be thinking about you and pray that all is well with Bean!
> 
> I have tested on OPKs today and not a positive in sight yet!!! x x x
> 
> Hiya Weenat,
> 
> Thank you :hugs: Good idea, I may well do :) Hope they allow it.
> 
> You will get that positive soon!! Fingers are crossed :D xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - That's the way to go hun! You go girl! :hugs: :happydance: :D Yay, your OH will be on his way home now :winkwink: xxx
> 
> WeeNat - I survived todays as it was just a check-up mainly, I had to have X-Rays done of my teeth. I need to have a lot of work done which I'm not looking forward to! :cry: I didn't get a sticker either! :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yes :D :haha: :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> Other half is home, wooo! Currently on the loo dropping a bomb (his words, not mine) :haha: xxxClick to expand...


Yes, i hope i see many more :bfp:s on this thread including mine!!

:rofl:... "dropping a bomb"... my hubby uses "Im dropping the kids off at the pool" :haha: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - That's what me and my OH say :rofl: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - I know! I am in total disgust that they didn't give me a sticker! :haha: Good luck when you make your appointment hun. :D xxx
> 
> Zebra - Yay for OH being home :happydance: Ewww too much information! :haha: :rofl: xxx

:happydance: Haha I meant the other half, not me lol.

I just have bad wind...again :haha:



WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Wow... I've missed heaps again.
> 
> :hi: Chelle, glad you had a good long weekend away! Sounds Ace!!
> 
> :hi: Excalibur, you survived your dentist appointment... question is - did you get a sticker?? :haha:
> 
> :hi: Zebra, im so happy to hear you are getting a scan. You should bring in one of your own tests to pee on. I will be thinking about you and pray that all is well with Bean!
> 
> I have tested on OPKs today and not a positive in sight yet!!! x x x
> 
> Hiya Weenat,
> 
> Thank you :hugs: Good idea, I may well do :) Hope they allow it.
> 
> You will get that positive soon!! Fingers are crossed :D xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - That's the way to go hun! You go girl! :hugs: :happydance: :D Yay, your OH will be on his way home now :winkwink: xxx
> 
> WeeNat - I survived todays as it was just a check-up mainly, I had to have X-Rays done of my teeth. I need to have a lot of work done which I'm not looking forward to! :cry: I didn't get a sticker either! :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yes :D :haha: :happydance::thumbup:
> 
> Other half is home, wooo! Currently on the loo dropping a bomb (his words, not mine) :haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i hope i see many more :bfp:s on this thread including mine!!
> 
> :rofl:... "dropping a bomb"... my hubby uses "Im dropping the kids off at the pool" :haha: x x xClick to expand...

:haha: I have not heard of that before but it was funny. Partner is wondering what programme/film that is off. Google search :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I know hun, was still too much information :haha: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee hee... gotta love toilet humor Excalibur...!!

Zebra - I hope Your OH enjoys bombin the porcelin city! :haha: x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I know hun, was still too much information :haha: xxx

Phew :haha: It was wasn't it. It did make me laugh when he said it half way up the stairs. Lovely :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Indeed! :haha: xxx

Zebra - It sure was, what a perfect time to say it! :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Indeed! :haha: xxx
> 
> Zebra - It sure was, what a perfect time to say it! :haha: xxx

:haha: I am surprised he reached the loo. It absolutely stunk!! Gasping for breath :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Hee hee hee... gotta love toilet humor Excalibur...!!
> 
> Zebra - I hope Your OH enjoys bombin the porcelin city! :haha: x

Do indeed. This is how the thread started pretty much :haha:

LMFAO!!! Love it :haha: :rofl: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

I love it too.. my hubby cant get over how much i find farting and talking about pooping makes me giggle! :haha:

We had a week full of gas related topics!!! Kept me in fine fickle :) x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> I love it too.. my hubby cant get over how much i find farting and talking about pooping makes me giggle! :haha:
> 
> We had a week full of gas related topics!!! Kept me in fine fickle :) x

:haha: 

We need more of it, it is soo funny! I farted on the way upstairs to the loo.

OH was behind me, poor fella. It just...slipped out :haha:


----------



## WeeNat

:rofl:... must of been eye watering!

Its funny how you can always tell its a bad one when it feel really hot :haha:!!


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> :rofl:... must of been eye watering!
> 
> Its funny how you can always tell its a bad one when it feel really hot :haha:!!

Haha must've been :haha:

Lmao!! :rofl: 

I am heading off to bed now, shattered. 

Sweet dreams all. Good laughs tonight :haha:

Night :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - Indeed! :haha: xxx
> 
> Zebra - It sure was, what a perfect time to say it! :haha: xxx
> 
> :haha: I am surprised he reached the loo. It absolutely stunk!! Gasping for breath :haha: xxxClick to expand...

Ewww! That's gross!! :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

:haha: sure is! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Night night hun. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Hope everything goes well :hugs: 

Sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, good luck Zebra :hugs:... !!!

Night Night everyone, im away too. Untill tomorrow x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Night night hun, sweet dreams :dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

helloooooooooooooooooooo again, had a busy eveing, and a dodgy tummy, and what i think is the start of cystitis, oh the fun :-(


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> helloooooooooooooooooooo again, had a busy eveing, and a dodgy tummy, and what i think is the start of cystitis, oh the fun :-(

Hiya hun, oh no! Really sorry to hear that hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## Cajadaem

all fun eh. nothin ever straighforward! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> all fun eh. nothin ever straighforward! lol

Very true :(


----------



## Dutchy

Zebra2023 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Weenat - I let one rip the other day and it stunk, luckily I was in the car, blamed it on the farms. My partner had no idea until I admitted it. Haha, you're not alone :) xx
> 
> :rofl: thats so funny zebra... i admited the kitchen one today!! Me and toilet humor... gets me all the time x x xClick to expand...
> 
> It got me giggling. Partner is currently laughing at me now
> 
> Can't beat toilet humour :) xxxClick to expand...

I fully agree! I'm currently blaming it on our 3 month old kitten and my hubby comes in the Febreze we use for the toilet. Spraying the whole living room and me just sitting in a corner of the sofa knowing it's my stinker and not the kittens.....am not admitting anything!!!

I am 5dpo today and have had cramps for days, moodiness, crying, snapping and napping all the time. Constipation stopped this morning, have gone off apples and vegetables. Yoghurt is what I LOVE now for some reason.


----------



## Cajadaem

:hi: peeps

Well CBFM now saying HIGH and OPKs negative, so i suppose that bit is right as i had 2 days of Peak and 2 days of psitive OPKs. I'm not sure with the temping tho, dont think that has worked for me to be honest, my temp did go back up this morning, but only just above the coverline, as in .02 on the thermometer more than the coverline, but it has been way higher on a couple of occasions, so i dont know, as its my first month doing that, and that i do get disturbed by little ones and partner going to work maybe its not best for me, as FF and Countdown to Pregnancy where i have BBT charts both say i havent ovulated, i do find that hard to believe with the other methods pointing to the fact i have, and like i say, as its my first time BBT temping i think i'll rule that one out.................................................Theoretically i am 1 DPO today, but having a fair bit of pain/discomfort, almost like AF due to arrive, very strong ovary pains..............................................................


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Poor poor kitten! :blush: Those symptoms sound like they good be promising. Sending you lot's of :dust: When will you be testing? 

Cajadaem - :hi: hun, Sounds like today could be your Ovulation day if you are getting pains in your Ovary area? FF hasn't put me down as O'ing yet, it's only my first month temping aswell so it might just need to get into a routine? :wacko: Fingers crossed for you hun :dust:


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> Dutchy - Poor poor kitten! :blush: Those symptoms sound like they good be promising. Sending you lot's of :dust: When will you be testing?

I will start testing either next Tuesday or Friday. Friday is the to be sure testday. Tuesday is the one if I can't wait anymore.....

Need to start work soon am already tired, dizzy, cold, moody, bloated, crampy and have creamy white CM feeling quite wet (sorry!)


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Dutchy - Poor poor kitten! :blush: Those symptoms sound like they good be promising. Sending you lot's of :dust: When will you be testing?
> 
> I will start testing either next Tuesday or Friday. Friday is the to be sure testday. Tuesday is the one if I can't wait anymore.....
> 
> Need to start work soon am already tired, dizzy, cold, moody, bloated, crampy and have creamy white CM feeling quite wet (sorry!)Click to expand...

Ooo I bet you can't wait! I wish you all the best of luck and sending you lot's of baby :dust: 

Aww, just try and take it easy, don't wear yourself out too much! :hugs:


----------



## Cajadaem

i dont know what to think, as monitor is back to high now, no more peak, no more sticks, lol, and OPKs are back to negative, so i would think OV has already occured for me, not sure i can really rely on temps too much, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> i dont know what to think, as monitor is back to high now, no more peak, no more sticks, lol, and OPKs are back to negative, so i would think OV has already occured for me, not sure i can really rely on temps too much, lol

Hmm, I really have no idea then hun. I guess we'll just have to go with the flow :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Would just like to say I am thinking of you today and hoping and praying that you have seen your little sticky bean today! Sending you big :hugs: Hope everything is ok hun xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Would just like to say I am thinking of you today and hoping and praying that you have seen your little sticky bean today! Sending you big :hugs: Hope everything is ok hun xxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

ditto this 

:hug:

Excalibur yes i am just assuming myself as 1 DPO from now :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Best thing to do :haha: I don't know where I'm at, I don't think I have even O'd yet :wacko: My ticker is saying 1DPO though, will have to change that at some point :wacko:


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> Cajadaem - Best thing to do :haha: I don't know where I'm at, I don't think I have even O'd yet :wacko: My ticker is saying 1DPO though, will have to change that at some point :wacko:

:flower: :shrug: bodies, why is making a baby so techincal!!!! lol

only thing i can be sure of at moment is i most definately have cystitis as i suspected last night, OUCH!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Cajadaem - Best thing to do :haha: I don't know where I'm at, I don't think I have even O'd yet :wacko: My ticker is saying 1DPO though, will have to change that at some point :wacko:
> 
> :flower: :shrug: bodies, why is making a baby so techincal!!!! lol
> 
> only thing i can be sure of at moment is i most definately have cystitis as i suspected last night, OUCH!!!!!!!! lolClick to expand...

Tell me about it! Lol! :growlmad:

Aww, really sorry to hear about that hun :hugs: Hope you feel better soon :flower: xx


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> Cajadaem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Cajadaem - Best thing to do :haha: I don't know where I'm at, I don't think I have even O'd yet :wacko: My ticker is saying 1DPO though, will have to change that at some point :wacko:
> 
> :flower: :shrug: bodies, why is making a baby so techincal!!!! lol
> 
> only thing i can be sure of at moment is i most definately have cystitis as i suspected last night, OUCH!!!!!!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Lol! :growlmad:
> 
> Aww, really sorry to hear about that hun :hugs: Hope you feel better soon :flower: xxClick to expand...

Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajadaem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Cajadaem - Best thing to do :haha: I don't know where I'm at, I don't think I have even O'd yet :wacko: My ticker is saying 1DPO though, will have to change that at some point :wacko:
> 
> :flower: :shrug: bodies, why is making a baby so techincal!!!! lol
> 
> only thing i can be sure of at moment is i most definately have cystitis as i suspected last night, OUCH!!!!!!!! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Tell me about it! Lol! :growlmad:
> 
> Aww, really sorry to hear about that hun :hugs: Hope you feel better soon :flower: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :flower:Click to expand...

You're welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

I really hope Zebra and little bean is ok :( I'm getting slightly worried now, thought she would be home by now? :(


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> Dutchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Dutchy - Poor poor kitten! :blush: Those symptoms sound like they good be promising. Sending you lot's of :dust: When will you be testing?
> 
> I will start testing either next Tuesday or Friday. Friday is the to be sure testday. Tuesday is the one if I can't wait anymore.....
> 
> Need to start work soon am already tired, dizzy, cold, moody, bloated, crampy and have creamy white CM feeling quite wet (sorry!)Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo I bet you can't wait! I wish you all the best of luck and sending you lot's of baby :dust:
> 
> Aww, just try and take it easy, don't wear yourself out too much! :hugs:Click to expand...

I will try not to! Although I'm slightly worried as I got some, stabbing is not the right word, but a lot of pain where I have been cramping the last couple of days and got even more burpy, farty and bloaty....I'm really worried though if something went wrong? :wacko: It started at noon and has since left me alone. Am now on the sofa being knackered.


----------



## WeeNat

Hey all... I've been thinking about Zebra too. X x x


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - It might just be your body preparing for... :winkwink: Sending you lot's of :dust: xx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Hiya hun :hi: 

Yeah i'm getting slightly worried about her now, hope everything is ok! xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> Dutchy - It might just be your body preparing for... :winkwink: Sending you lot's of :dust: xx

I really hope so!


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Me too... I'm not home yet but came on with mobile to see how everyone is. Im worried too..... Sorry if I'm missing anyone out but mobile is hard to work on internet :haha: x


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah hope Zebra is ok..........................................................its very worrying


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I know what you mean about it being hard on Mobile lol, it's slow for me, I much prefer laptop! :D xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> Dutchy - Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thank you!

I've been reading the thread more closely and am getting worried too about Zebra!


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - You're welcome hun xxx

I really hope Zebra is ok, I guess whatever has happened, she'll come on and let us know what's happening when she's ready? :D Keeping everything crossed for her and little bean! :D


----------



## WeeNat

Well said Excalibur.

And I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds the mobile internet hard to work. Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Thank you hun. Yeah the mobile internet is awful lol xxx


----------



## WeeNat

On my laptop now....Ahhhhh.

Going to ask hubby to run me a bath, i've had a hectic day!!!

Hows everyones day? x x x


----------



## Chelle26

Lol I love the net on my phone it's amazing 
Lol 

I am slightly worried too did any1 know what time
Her app was 

Think I've ov already tests were getting darker now 
Nada just gonna have to wait n c 

Welcome duchy :)


----------



## Dutchy

Thank you Chelle!

I did call my GP and she thinks my bloating, wind, burping, tiredness and cramp is my IBS......I still wonder though because I normally don't feel like this when I'm feeling bad because of IBS and definitely not this tired!

Am at a loss....have had all internet by now lol


----------



## WeeNat

I dont know what time her app is... i looked back at the threads but she didnt say!

I have a new mobile Chelle, so i find it hard to work just yet.

Hi Dutchy :hi: x


----------



## Dutchy

:hi: Hi WeeNat


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - It's lovely isn't it to switch from your phone to Laptop? :D Hope you enjoy your bath hun :hugs: xxx

Chelle - Yay for you being in the 2WW! :D xxx


----------



## Chelle26

I don't think I'm gonna try symptom spotting 
This month lmao !!! Who am I kidding ????

All I know is that if I have a sticky bean this month
It would me the world to me dec is a very important
Month my papas birthday and working out the
Dates it would be due around then and as he's no longer
With us would make my mom the proudest nan ever !!! 

I got my iPhone thing is like a mini laptop it's amazing :)


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Aww that would be lovely! Sending you lot's of :dust: for a Dec :baby:


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - It's lovely isn't it to switch from your phone to Laptop? :D Hope you enjoy your bath hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> Chelle - Yay for you being in the 2WW! :D xxx

It sure is Excalibur!! :).. hubby made me a cuppa and not a bath.. well it is hot and liquid i just cant lie in it! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - That made me chuckle! :rofl: Can't beat a nice hot cuppa :thumbup: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Im glad it did :)

Just out of curiosity... has anyone gotten really moody near Ovulation!! I have been a right grumpy old toad today!!! SO... If i can blame it on anything, i will :) x


----------



## Chelle26

Yep I am always moody around ov I think lol

Ooo I fancy a cup of tea now lol


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I have been Moody today lol! My Laptop was freezing on me earlier so I took my flash drive out and threw it down onto my desk! Oops! :blush: Go ahead and blame it on Ovulation :haha: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Yep I am always moody around ov I think lol
> 
> Ooo I fancy a cup of tea now lol




Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - I have been Moody today lol! My Laptop was freezing on me earlier so I took my flash drive out and threw it down onto my desk! Oops! :blush: Go ahead and blame it on Ovulation :haha: xxx

Hee hee...Go on have a cuppa!!! :)

Its hard to be moody with hubby and expect him to give me his spermies too :haha:.... 

"Feck off but give me your seeds first" :rofl:


----------



## Zebra2023

Dutchy said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Weenat - I let one rip the other day and it stunk, luckily I was in the car, blamed it on the farms. My partner had no idea until I admitted it. Haha, you're not alone :) xx
> 
> :rofl: thats so funny zebra... i admited the kitchen one today!! Me and toilet humor... gets me all the time x x xClick to expand...
> 
> It got me giggling. Partner is currently laughing at me now
> 
> Can't beat toilet humour :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I fully agree! I'm currently blaming it on our 3 month old kitten and my hubby comes in the Febreze we use for the toilet. Spraying the whole living room and me just sitting in a corner of the sofa knowing it's my stinker and not the kittens.....am not admitting anything!!!
> 
> I am 5dpo today and have had cramps for days, moodiness, crying, snapping and napping all the time. Constipation stopped this morning, have gone off apples and vegetables. Yoghurt is what I LOVE now for some reason.Click to expand...

Lmao, poor cat!! I can't say much as I blamed the hamsters :haha:

Good luck, hope you have a sticky bean!! xxx


I will crack on with todays outcome as I have read you are all waiting and worried. Thank you, it was so sweet that you were all thinking of me. 

My appointment was in the afternoon, pretty much got back as I went to visit family and tell them what happened.

Here goes...not a confirmed miscarriage. Which is great. BUT we didn't see anything either. They said it could well be early for baby to show.

I am 7 weeks tomorrow, which is with the 2 weeks added on. With out the 2 weeks added on it really makes me 5 weeks so I guess it is a little early. But I wanted to make sure. 

I have an appointment with the midwife on 5th April so will find out for sure then. 

They took a pregnancy test before hand. Showed faint positive. That is because they use crappy ones. They weren't interested in my ones I had has she said yeah it will get darker along through the day. Umm it was dark this morning to start with love. Idiot! And I am sure digital ones don't change. Duhhhh!

All in all I am treating it as I am still pregnant, I feel it too. Plus the positive tests and symptoms. They were really confused as to what is going on. I am very healthy down there. No cysts or anything, so that is good.

I do believe sticky bean is hanging on. No blood today, stopped yesterday :)

xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thats fantastic news Zebra!!! Thanks for coming online and letting us know! Im sure your tired!!
Wee Bean has decided that its way too comfy to go anywhere!! x x x xx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Thats fantastic news Zebra!!! Thanks for coming online and letting us know! Im sure your tired!!
> Wee Bean has decided that its way too comfy to go anywhere!! x x x xx

Thanks Weenat.

No worries, coming on here was on my list of to do things, so here I am :) I am very shattered. Little gutted we didn't see anything but all is well I hope.

I also hope that is the case. I would love for little bean to stay put :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

She also said I had a thin lining. I said I did have some bleeding so maybe I have just shed some. She didn't say much to that. Not that I can remember anyway. I can;t find anything on thin lining and pregnancy at 7 weeks.


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> She also said I had a thin lining. I said I did have some bleeding so maybe I have just shed some. She didn't say much to that. Not that I can remember anyway. I can;t find anything on thin lining and pregnancy at 7 weeks.

Well, if you still have blood in their then wee bean must be sticking on!.. Im having a wee look online for you too. If i come across something i will let you know x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> She also said I had a thin lining. I said I did have some bleeding so maybe I have just shed some. She didn't say much to that. Not that I can remember anyway. I can;t find anything on thin lining and pregnancy at 7 weeks.
> 
> Well, if you still have blood in their then wee bean must be sticking on!.. Im having a wee look online for you too. If i come across something i will let you know x x xClick to expand...

Surely? I am convinced it is still in there. I haven't even cried because I really don't think it is a miscarriage. I am not as scared either, again because I really think bean is a sticky one. 

Thank you :D xxx

Edited my bloody post as my partner is complaining...wingeee!! Head isn't with it!!


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> She also said I had a thin lining. I said I did have some bleeding so maybe I have just shed some. She didn't say much to that. Not that I can remember anyway. I can;t find anything on thin lining and pregnancy at 7 weeks.
> 
> Well, if you still have blood in their then wee bean must be sticking on!.. Im having a wee look online for you too. If i come across something i will let you know x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Surely? I am convinced it is still in there. I haven't even cried because I really don't think it is a miscarriage. I am not as scared either, again because I really think bean is a sticky one.
> 
> Thank you :D xxx
> 
> Edited my bloody post as my partner is complaining...wingeee!! Head isn't with it!!Click to expand...

Im giggling at your edit...

Keep happy and im sure all will be fine... we are all rooting for you!!

Im just waiting for my eggy!! x x


----------



## Zebra2023

:haha: Long day, he should know that. Fussy he is!

I shall certainly do my best. Hope these 2 weeks go quick!!

Hope it makes an appearance soon and that you get a BFP soon too.

I am going to head off to bed I think. Speak later ladies.

Lots of dust :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Night Night x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - You don't half make me laugh! :rofl: I wish I could have a cuppa but I wouldn't sleep tonight as it would wake me up having one so late! :( xxx

Zebra - Yay!!!! As WeeNat said, that's fantastic news! I have been worrying about you all day :hugs: Thank you for letting us know how things went hun. Not too long before your Midwife appointment either so that's good! :D Yeah it is quite possibly still too early to show anything, either that or little bean is camera shy and was hiding away! :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - You don't half make me laugh! :rofl: I wish I could have a cuppa but I wouldn't sleep tonight as it would wake me up having one so late! :( xxx
> 
> Zebra - Yay!!!! As WeeNat said, that's fantastic news! I have been worrying about you all day :hugs: Thank you for letting us know how things went hun. Not too long before your Midwife appointment either so that's good! :D Yeah it is quite possibly still too early to show anything, either that or little bean is camera shy and was hiding away! :haha: xxx

Aww, I am sorry for worrying you all. You are more than welcome. I said to Weenat it was on my list of things to do. Indeed, I can't wait till it is here. I hope sticky bean shows then. :haha: little bean is a very shy one. Not for long I say :D Can't wait to meet it xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - You don't half make me laugh! :rofl: I wish I could have a cuppa but I wouldn't sleep tonight as it would wake me up having one so late! :( xxx
> 
> Zebra - Yay!!!! As WeeNat said, that's fantastic news! I have been worrying about you all day :hugs: Thank you for letting us know how things went hun. Not too long before your Midwife appointment either so that's good! :D Yeah it is quite possibly still too early to show anything, either that or little bean is camera shy and was hiding away! :haha: xxx
> 
> Aww, I am sorry for worrying you all. You are more than welcome. I said to Weenat it was on my list of things to do. Indeed, I can't wait till it is here. I hope sticky bean shows then. :haha: little bean is a very shy one. Not for long I say :D Can't wait to meet it xxxClick to expand...

That's ok hun, just glad everything is ok, that's the main thing! :hugs: Bean should make an appearance by then as you will be 7 weeks is it? :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

I'm off to bed now ladies. I shall speak to you tomorrow. Night night all, sweet dreams xxx

:hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Dutchy

Zebra2023 said:


> Dutchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Weenat - I let one rip the other day and it stunk, luckily I was in the car, blamed it on the farms. My partner had no idea until I admitted it. Haha, you're not alone :) xx
> 
> :rofl: thats so funny zebra... i admited the kitchen one today!! Me and toilet humor... gets me all the time x x xClick to expand...
> 
> It got me giggling. Partner is currently laughing at me now
> 
> Can't beat toilet humour :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I fully agree! I'm currently blaming it on our 3 month old kitten and my hubby comes in the Febreze we use for the toilet. Spraying the whole living room and me just sitting in a corner of the sofa knowing it's my stinker and not the kittens.....am not admitting anything!!!
> 
> I am 5dpo today and have had cramps for days, moodiness, crying, snapping and napping all the time. Constipation stopped this morning, have gone off apples and vegetables. Yoghurt is what I LOVE now for some reason.Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao, poor cat!! I can't say much as I blamed the hamsters :haha:
> 
> Good luck, hope you have a sticky bean!! xxx
> 
> 
> I will crack on with todays outcome as I have read you are all waiting and worried. Thank you, it was so sweet that you were all thinking of me.
> 
> My appointment was in the afternoon, pretty much got back as I went to visit family and tell them what happened.
> 
> Here goes...not a confirmed miscarriage. Which is great. BUT we didn't see anything either. They said it could well be early for baby to show.
> 
> I am 7 weeks tomorrow, which is with the 2 weeks added on. With out the 2 weeks added on it really makes me 5 weeks so I guess it is a little early. But I wanted to make sure.
> 
> I have an appointment with the midwife on 5th April so will find out for sure then.
> 
> They took a pregnancy test before hand. Showed faint positive. That is because they use crappy ones. They weren't interested in my ones I had has she said yeah it will get darker along through the day. Umm it was dark this morning to start with love. Idiot! And I am sure digital ones don't change. Duhhhh!
> 
> All in all I am treating it as I am still pregnant, I feel it too. Plus the positive tests and symptoms. They were really confused as to what is going on. I am very healthy down there. No cysts or anything, so that is good.
> 
> I do believe sticky bean is hanging on. No blood today, stopped yesterday :)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Trust me Zebra I'm as bed as the kitten and the two of us are double trouble! Although I got up today and I don't feel a lot....bit weird in my nipples and my uterus has just started the dull cramping again but not as painful as yesterday. I was still in bed before 9 :blush:

Well done for being so positive about your little bean Zebra! If you don't believe in it then who will? Take it easy and I hop everything works out for you xxxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Hi all :hi:

not feeling great today, i have horrible AF type pains, feels like AF is around the corner, thought at least 10 days away, grrrrrrrrrrrr, and on top of that i am having a particularly light headed/dizzy kinda day..............................................................


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Hiya hun :hi: Really sorry to hear you are having AF type pains, I wonder what they could be at 2DPO? Unless they are late Ov pains? :wacko: Hope you feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hi all... maybe Excalibur is right Cajadaem, maybe you have O late?

I think i may be ovulating today but i havent been able to hold in my pee long enough for it to be strong. Can i test at 12 tonight... i wont drink too much and will hold it in until then. 
The CB digi has been darker today but no smiley face... 

How is everyone then?? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - You can test whenever you want as long as you have held Urine for 3 hours :haha: Good luck hun xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - You can test whenever you want as long as you have held Urine for 3 hours :haha: Good luck hun xxx

Ah thanks... i will hold it in!! I shall TRY :)

I cant believe the price they have put up cb ovulation Digi!! If i had been drinking tea when i read the price, im sure i would have spat it out!! £17 something! Shocking!!! :shock:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - You can test whenever you want as long as you have held Urine for 3 hours :haha: Good luck hun xxx
> 
> Ah thanks... i will hold it in!! I shall TRY :)
> 
> I cant believe the price they have put up cb ovulation Digi!! If i had been drinking tea when i read the price, im sure i would have spat it out!! £17 something! Shocking!!! :shock:Click to expand...

You're welcome hun. Good luck! :) 

£17?!? Omg that's disgusting!! :shock: I think it would be better to do it how they did in the olden days, just realise you are Pregnant when AF is late lol! :wacko: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - You can test whenever you want as long as you have held Urine for 3 hours :haha: Good luck hun xxx
> 
> Ah thanks... i will hold it in!! I shall TRY :)
> 
> I cant believe the price they have put up cb ovulation Digi!! If i had been drinking tea when i read the price, im sure i would have spat it out!! £17 something! Shocking!!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome hun. Good luck! :)
> 
> £17?!? Omg that's disgusting!! :shock: I think it would be better to do it how they did in the olden days, just realise you are Pregnant when AF is late lol! :wacko: xxxClick to expand...

Yup, the thing is.. it was on special offer... its £20!!!! :shock:!!!
I remember it was expensive but i dont recall it being £20 before??? I noticed Tesco have put their Ovulations tests up by a pound too??? 

Have you Ovulated yet??? x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - You can test whenever you want as long as you have held Urine for 3 hours :haha: Good luck hun xxx
> 
> Ah thanks... i will hold it in!! I shall TRY :)
> 
> I cant believe the price they have put up cb ovulation Digi!! If i had been drinking tea when i read the price, im sure i would have spat it out!! £17 something! Shocking!!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome hun. Good luck! :)
> 
> £17?!? Omg that's disgusting!! :shock: I think it would be better to do it how they did in the olden days, just realise you are Pregnant when AF is late lol! :wacko: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yup, the thing is.. it was on special offer... its £20!!!! :shock:!!!
> I remember it was expensive but i dont recall it being £20 before??? I noticed Tesco have put their Ovulations tests up by a pound too???
> 
> Have you Ovulated yet??? xClick to expand...

Everything seems to be going up in price these days, Alcohol, Cigarettes etc, no wonder the country is in recession! People can only just afford to live these days!! I don't think I have Ovulated yet hun, not had any Crosshairs on my chart anyway or a positive OPK! :( xxx


----------



## WeeNat

> Yup, the thing is.. it was on special offer... its £20!!!! :shock:!!!
> I remember it was expensive but i dont recall it being £20 before??? I noticed Tesco have put their Ovulations tests up by a pound too???
> 
> Have you Ovulated yet??? x




> Everything seems to be going up in price these days, Alcohol, Cigarettes etc, no wonder the country is in recession! People can only just afford to live these days!! I don't think I have Ovulated yet hun, not had any Crosshairs on my chart anyway or a positive OPK! :( xxx

I know.. as if having a small amount of money wasnt such a ball ache in the first place!!!

Talking about balls... im going to get hubby to bed early tonight :haha:

Im sure you will Ovulate soon... I havent yet but i cen feel something brewing (and no i dont have gas) x


----------



## Dutchy

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - You can test whenever you want as long as you have held Urine for 3 hours :haha: Good luck hun xxx
> 
> Ah thanks... i will hold it in!! I shall TRY :)
> 
> I cant believe the price they have put up cb ovulation Digi!! If i had been drinking tea when i read the price, im sure i would have spat it out!! £17 something! Shocking!!! :shock:Click to expand...

I know I have the CB Digi and bought a months worth.....£40!!!!! But I have some left for next month if this is not my month.

I'm now only bloated, burpy and farty :blush:


----------



## WeeNat

Dutchy said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - You can test whenever you want as long as you have held Urine for 3 hours :haha: Good luck hun xxx
> 
> Ah thanks... i will hold it in!! I shall TRY :)
> 
> I cant believe the price they have put up cb ovulation Digi!! If i had been drinking tea when i read the price, im sure i would have spat it out!! £17 something! Shocking!!! :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> I know I have the CB Digi and bought a months worth.....£40!!!!! But I have some left for next month if this is not my month.
> 
> I'm now only bloated, burpy and farty :blush:Click to expand...

Already spending a fortune on them and they arent even here yet :haha:

That Kitten is going to get a lot of blaming tonight? :rofl: x


----------



## Dutchy

I know! The little buggers take A LOT of effort, money and bloody patience!

The cats have both been blamed for a lot of things lately :winkwink:

I just hope this is my month FX


----------



## WeeNat

Dutchy said:


> I know! The little buggers take A LOT of effort, money and bloody patience!
> 
> The cats have both been blamed for a lot of things lately :winkwink:
> 
> I just hope this is my month FX

I dont have anything to blame :sad1:... It would be like farting in a lift with one other person... and then denying it had nothing to do with you :haha:

Stay positive, here's too :bfp:s :happydance: x x x


----------



## Dutchy

Dear WeeNat - just whistle...nobody knows it was you :laugh2:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Have fun! :sex: I think we'll be having fun tonight :winkwink: Lmao are you positive it's not gas? :haha: Only joking hun xxx

Dutchy - £40?!? Wow!!!! Hope they bring you a good outcome! :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Dutchy said:


> Dear WeeNat - just whistle...nobody knows it was you :laugh2:

Hee hee.... Whistle, i may have to burst into song \\:D/ " There maybe trouble Ahead"



Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Have fun! :sex: I think we'll be having fun tonight :winkwink: Lmao are you positive it's not gas? :haha: Only joking hun xxx
> 
> Dutchy - £40?!? Wow!!!! Hope they bring you a good outcome! :dust: xxx

Oh yeah.... :sex: and more :sex: hee hee hee... Then hips raised for a good 30 mins!! I fell asleep last time with my hips in the air.. hubby said they must have made it to my brain :rofl: x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat -Lmao!!!! At least you were in the right position so they could only go one way! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat -Lmao!!!! At least you were in the right position so they could only go one way! :winkwink: xxx

Exactly!! There was no escape for them...Mmmwwahh haaaa haaaa haaaar


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Swim :spermy: swim!!!! :rofl: xx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Swim :spermy: swim!!!! :rofl: xx

:rofl:... If i could whip them i would!!!

Well, thanks for the giggles tonight. Im away to Woo my man :haha:

Speak to you tomorrow. I might not be on until late as im decorating again... but i may have a sneaky peak with mobile.

Night Ya'll x x x x 

:spermy: :spermy: :spermy:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Lmao! That would be funny! Poor :spermy:! Have fun hun and catch that eggy! :happydance: Night night hun, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - You don't half make me laugh! :rofl: I wish I could have a cuppa but I wouldn't sleep tonight as it would wake me up having one so late! :( xxx
> 
> Zebra - Yay!!!! As WeeNat said, that's fantastic news! I have been worrying about you all day :hugs: Thank you for letting us know how things went hun. Not too long before your Midwife appointment either so that's good! :D Yeah it is quite possibly still too early to show anything, either that or little bean is camera shy and was hiding away! :haha: xxx
> 
> Aww, I am sorry for worrying you all. You are more than welcome. I said to Weenat it was on my list of things to do. Indeed, I can't wait till it is here. I hope sticky bean shows then. :haha: little bean is a very shy one. Not for long I say :D Can't wait to meet it xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's ok hun, just glad everything is ok, that's the main thing! :hugs: Bean should make an appearance by then as you will be 7 weeks is it? :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

7 weeks today :) Getting a few weird feelings. Nothing painful. Back ache likes anything!! xxx



Dutchy said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Lol Weenat - I let one rip the other day and it stunk, luckily I was in the car, blamed it on the farms. My partner had no idea until I admitted it. Haha, you're not alone :) xx
> 
> :rofl: thats so funny zebra... i admited the kitchen one today!! Me and toilet humor... gets me all the time x x xClick to expand...
> 
> It got me giggling. Partner is currently laughing at me now
> 
> Can't beat toilet humour :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I fully agree! I'm currently blaming it on our 3 month old kitten and my hubby comes in the Febreze we use for the toilet. Spraying the whole living room and me just sitting in a corner of the sofa knowing it's my stinker and not the kittens.....am not admitting anything!!!
> 
> I am 5dpo today and have had cramps for days, moodiness, crying, snapping and napping all the time. Constipation stopped this morning, have gone off apples and vegetables. Yoghurt is what I LOVE now for some reason.Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao, poor cat!! I can't say much as I blamed the hamsters :haha:
> 
> Good luck, hope you have a sticky bean!! xxx
> 
> 
> I will crack on with todays outcome as I have read you are all waiting and worried. Thank you, it was so sweet that you were all thinking of me.
> 
> My appointment was in the afternoon, pretty much got back as I went to visit family and tell them what happened.
> 
> Here goes...not a confirmed miscarriage. Which is great. BUT we didn't see anything either. They said it could well be early for baby to show.
> 
> I am 7 weeks tomorrow, which is with the 2 weeks added on. With out the 2 weeks added on it really makes me 5 weeks so I guess it is a little early. But I wanted to make sure.
> 
> I have an appointment with the midwife on 5th April so will find out for sure then.
> 
> They took a pregnancy test before hand. Showed faint positive. That is because they use crappy ones. They weren't interested in my ones I had has she said yeah it will get darker along through the day. Umm it was dark this morning to start with love. Idiot! And I am sure digital ones don't change. Duhhhh!
> 
> All in all I am treating it as I am still pregnant, I feel it too. Plus the positive tests and symptoms. They were really confused as to what is going on. I am very healthy down there. No cysts or anything, so that is good.
> 
> I do believe sticky bean is hanging on. No blood today, stopped yesterday :)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Trust me Zebra I'm as bed as the kitten and the two of us are double trouble! Although I got up today and I don't feel a lot....bit weird in my nipples and my uterus has just started the dull cramping again but not as painful as yesterday. I was still in bed before 9 :blush:
> 
> Well done for being so positive about your little bean Zebra! If you don't believe in it then who will? Take it easy and I hop everything works out for you xxxxClick to expand...

Haha, if it makes you feel better I did a big loud fart earlier. Loudest ever. Didn't smell which was good. Do have really bad gas again.

Aww thank you :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Lol Weenat - you make me laugh :haha:


----------



## Dutchy

WeeNat said:


> Dutchy said:
> 
> 
> Dear WeeNat - just whistle...nobody knows it was you :laugh2:
> 
> Hee hee.... Whistle, i may have to burst into song \\:D/ " There maybe trouble Ahead"
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - Have fun! :sex: I think we'll be having fun tonight :winkwink: Lmao are you positive it's not gas? :haha: Only joking hun xxx
> 
> Dutchy - £40?!? Wow!!!! Hope they bring you a good outcome! :dust: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah.... :sex: and more :sex: hee hee hee... Then hips raised for a good 30 mins!! I fell asleep last time with my hips in the air.. hubby said they must have made it to my brain :rofl: x xClick to expand...

Your hubby is a really funny guy :rofl:

Excalibur - I do hope so! I got two smileys two days in a row last Thursday and Friday so we did even more :sex:!!

The question is always if the swimmers go for it and if my egg is in the mood to have one those for the next 9 months.


----------



## Cajadaem

Hi all :hi:

Sorry for missing everything last night...........................i just felt pants and didnt get on here.
Well finally FF has decided i am 3 DPO, so thats good that everything, the CBFM, the OPKs and the BBT all say the same, so i OV'd on CD16, so am now in my Luetal phase, the joys of the 2WW.....................................
Still got cramping pains as i had yesterday.
Well i am very impatient, so i have bought so IC ultra sensitive 10miu pregnancy tests which i plan on doing one per day from Wednesday next week, i will be 9 DPO, yeah i know its early, but they cheapies so no harm, then if no sign of AF i will use a FRER on the 2nd April at 14 DPO.


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Woohoo! 7 weeks and 1 day! :happydance: xxx

Dutchy - My fingers are crossed for you hun :) :dust: xxx

Cajadaem - Yay for you officially being in the 2WW! I hope I'll be joining you soon! Just waiting for those bloody cross hairs on my chart! :nope: Good luck for your testing journey hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies hope ur all ok

Zebra u must feel so relieved that it's not a mc
So happy for you 

I just ordered a reading of Gail on eBay 
Hmmmm let's see what she has to say :)


----------



## Cajadaem

i think it was Gail on eBay i had my reading from, not sure tho....................lol

Right i have just received the "10" ultra early pregnancy tests i bought from eBay. only i have been sent 20!! :wacko:

Now, normally i would be like whoop whoop!, but they don't have much help life, exp 05/2012 :shrug:

Soooooooo, at most i would use maybe 15...........so i wander, does anyone want the other ones instead of me throwing them away?

Yeah i know they cant be relied on that much, with my pregnancy with my first daughter they did pick up super early, i was shocked, but with my last daughter they were so responsive compared to FRER.

But if anyone wants my "left overs" let me know, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Good luck with your reading hun :thumbup: xxx

Cajadaem - Maybe it was buy 10 get 10 free? :winkwink: Why don't you keep the spare one's incase you get an urge to POAS or for future reference? :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Ignore my last comment, forgot about the bit where the expiry date ends this year :dohh:


----------



## Cajadaem

but they are out of date in may, and as i wouldnt POAS before 9 DPO, then i would only POAS for 5 days max before breaking out the FRER (i have a stock pile of them), then i wouldnt need more than 10-15max, so seems a shame to throw them away, just thought someone could use them


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Yeah I noticed that, that's why I posted my last comment :haha: How much would you want for your spare tests? :winkwink: xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Woohoo! 7 weeks and 1 day! :happydance: xxx
> 
> Dutchy - My fingers are crossed for you hun :) :dust: xxx
> 
> Cajadaem - Yay for you officially being in the 2WW! I hope I'll be joining you soon! Just waiting for those bloody cross hairs on my chart! :nope: Good luck for your testing journey hun :hugs: xxx

Where have these 7 weeks gone? I hope it keeps going quick. Want my second scan already :) :happydance: xxx



Chelle26 said:


> Hey ladies hope ur all ok
> 
> Zebra u must feel so relieved that it's not a mc
> So happy for you
> 
> I just ordered a reading of Gail on eBay
> Hmmmm let's see what she has to say :)

I am over the moon and very relieved :D Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Time flies when you're having fun huh? :happydance: Fingers crossed time keeps flying for you then you can see little bean! :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Woohoo! 7 weeks and 1 day! :happydance: xxx
> 
> Dutchy - My fingers are crossed for you hun :) :dust: xxx
> 
> Cajadaem - Yay for you officially being in the 2WW! I hope I'll be joining you soon! Just waiting for those bloody cross hairs on my chart! :nope: Good luck for your testing journey hun :hugs: xxx




Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Time flies when you're having fun huh? :happydance: Fingers crossed time keeps flying for you then you can see little bean! :dust: xxx

Sure does :haha: Thank you :) :hugs:

Still waiting for BFP's! I hope I see some soon xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - You're welcome hun :hugs: 

I hope we see some more BFP's soon aswell. If I get a BFP this cycle I will be amazed as I'm not even sure if I have Ovulated yet :wacko: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - You're welcome hun :hugs:
> 
> I hope we see some more BFP's soon aswell. If I get a BFP this cycle I will be amazed as I'm not even sure if I have Ovulated yet :wacko: xxx

I have some really strong twinges in my lower stomach. Feels like it is stretching. Was a very weird feeling. Little bean is now size of a blueberry :)

I have my fingers crossed for you as well as for everyone else. You might ovulate soon :) Keep trying just in case :winkwink: :sex::spermy::spermy::dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yeah it will just be your stomach stretching and making room for little bean! :D At least you are feeling things, that goes to show it wasn't a MC as the stupid nurses say! :growlmad: Awwwww, a little Blueberry! :happydance: 

Thank you hun, send any positive vibes you get our way please :haha: We are still trying hun, not missing any opportunity :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Yeah it will just be your stomach stretching and making room for little bean! :D At least you are feeling things, that goes to show it wasn't a MC as the stupid nurses say! :growlmad: Awwwww, a little Blueberry! :happydance:
> 
> Thank you hun, send any positive vibes you get our way please :haha: We are still trying hun, not missing any opportunity :D xxx

It is amazing how it does it. It doesn't really hurt but I certainly feel it. I am glad I can, I think little bean wants me to feel it so I keep calm and not worrying. Pleased :) Indeed, the nurses are stupid :haha:

Lots of baby dust!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Will be keeping an eye out for all these BFP's :D :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Aww bless, little bean doesn't want you worrying! :D 

Thank you for the :dust: hun. I hope we can all join you soon :dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur, sorry hun, i drifted away from this page to deal with all the selling i'm doing at moment, such a headache!!!! but i dont want anything for the test, i would obviously end up throwing them away as they wouldnt be used within the time, so if anyone wants them then just message me addy and i will pop in the post


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - That's ok hun. Sorry to hear you have a headache, I have a banging headache today, don't know why! :( Please can I take the tests off your hands hun? :D xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

its trying to keep up with all the things i trying to sell thats giving me headache today!!!! but also very dizzy again today, although i have been dizzy most days to a point for the last 2 yrs, since i had my daughter, but just really lightheaded and floaty today.

Yeah Excalibur of course you can have the tests, send me a private message with address and i will put them in the post tomorow afternoon when i go out


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Aww hun, I really hope you feel better soon :hugs: Thank you hun, I'll send you a PM now with my address. I think I have just got my Positive OPK or near enough Positive! Woohoo!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> Cajadaem - Aww hun, I really hope you feel better soon :hugs: Thank you hun, I'll send you a PM now with my address. I think I have just got my Positive OPK or near enough Positive! Woohoo!!!! :happydance: xxx


Whoop Whoop  :happydance: :happydance:

:sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: lots of it for you now hun, fingers crossed and :dust: to you x


----------



## Cajadaem

oooooooo Excalibur, u gone offline, you at it already????????????? LMAO, only jokin hun  xx :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Thank you hun! :D I'm really happy now! Thought it was never going to happen! :happydance: Lot's of :sex: in store now :haha: Noooo not yet lol! I was playing a game :rofl: xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

lol, ok.......................he he. well all systems go for you now, only a couple of days now and you can join me in the 2WW lol................................Dont you just look forward to that with bated breath, lol, i become a POAS addict at the end and am desperately praying for a :bfp: for us this cycle

oodles of :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Hehe :D I can't wait to join you in the 2WW hun, better late than never I guess :haha: I'm exactly the same but I'm going to try not to this cycle, going to wait until AF is due/late and then test :dust: Hoping and praying we all get our BFP's! :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

Well I gotta wait till maybe Monday for my
Reading grrrr heard she's supposed to be really 
Good lol 

I'm getting the hang of this eBay thing lol


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Good luck with your reading hun :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

Thankyou lol 

Who had one b4 what did she say ???


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - You're welcome hun. I have never had a reading so can't help you out there.


----------



## WeeNat

Hello one and all... What have i missed today? :) x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Hiya hun :hi:

You missed me getting a Positive OPK! :happydance: xxx

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_193441.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Hiya hun :hi:
> 
> You missed me getting a Positive OPK! :happydance: xxx
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_193441.jpg

YAY!!! :happydance:... TTW for you now!! Sending you lots and lots of babydust :dust:

I havent Ovulated yet!!! Im getting fed up :growlmad: x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Thank you so much hun! I thought this day would never arrive!! :happydance:

Hope your O comes soon and we can be in the 2WW together! :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Thank you so much hun! I thought this day would never arrive!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope your O comes soon and we can be in the 2WW together! :dust: xxx

Its great when it happens!

Where those tests taken today or over a few days?? x x 

Yes, i cant wait to ovulate!! x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - It sure is a great feeling! :happydance:

They were taken over a few days hun, the bottom two are both from today, one at 4:00pm and one at 7:00pm xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - It sure is a great feeling! :happydance:
> 
> They were taken over a few days hun, the bottom two are both from today, one at 4:00pm and one at 7:00pm xxx

Ah, i think we are using the same tests Excalibur!! Which is exciting as mine from today looks like yours two days ago


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Yeah they are the same tests I'm using hun. Woohoo! Hopefully you will have a Positive in a day or two! :happydance: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee... Please, i want my eggy now :haha: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I know that feeling lol. Hopefully it will be here soon hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

I hope so too... getting a lot of cm today (eww i know) :haha:.

I have about 4 CBdigi left so i will carry on taking the opks until they get darker to test with cbdigi...

I hope to be joining you all in the TTW x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Yay! CM is a good sign! :thumbup: I'm going to test again at 11:00pm, before our :sex: session :rofl: 

Good idea hun, no point wasting your Digi's as they are expensive! 

I can't wait for you to join us in the 2WW :happydance:


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Yay! CM is a good sign! :thumbup: I'm going to test again at 11:00pm, before our :sex: session :rofl:
> 
> Good idea hun, no point wasting your Digi's as they are expensive!
> 
> I can't wait for you to join us in the 2WW :happydance:

Darn right they are expensive :haha:

Going by my next cycle i wont ovulate at all April... heres hoping this will be my lucky cycle...?

:dust: to everyone...

Enjoy :sex: and remember to raise those hips!! :) x x x 

Good night and hear you all soon x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Aww. Well hopefully you won't need to Ov in April :dust: :baby: Bring it on!!!! 

Speak soon hun xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur, you should be :sex: now :haha: x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - I know :haha: Going to do another OPK at 11:00pm and then get to it! :sex: Bring on that eggy! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Aww bless, little bean doesn't want you worrying! :D
> 
> Thank you for the :dust: hun. I hope we can all join you soon :dust: xxx

Indeed it doesn't :)

You are welcome. Saw that you are ovulating. Hope this is your lucky month!!

You as well Weenat and Cajadeam!! 

:dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Thank you so much hun :hugs: I just did another OPK :happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_230739.jpg

Better get :sex:!!!! :spermy: :dust: :spermy:


----------



## Cajadaem

whoop whoop Excalibur, that is deffo a positive, get on it girl, hehe, time to catch that eggy


----------



## Zebra2023

Is a lot darker that. Get to it Excalibur. Good luck. :sex: :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Thank you hun! :D :hugs: I took a picture before I went to bed and it was certainly darker! Will upload a pic below of last nights test :haha: xxx

Zebra - Thank you hun :D We made sure we :sex: last night :haha: xxx

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120322_232905.jpg

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Dutchy

Swim, swimmers, swim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:flower:

I am 7dpo today and have got twinges above my left hipbone along with the tiredness, crying allllll the time for nothing (or being plain moody) and a pressing feeling still on my uterus .Lots of Creamy CM. I do hope this is good stuff!


----------



## WeeNat

Hello everyone....

YAY to Excalibur who is now in the TTW... And Dutch sounds like good symptoms!!

Guess who got a positive OPK today and Digi??


Moi.... :happydance:


----------



## Dutchy

Yay! And you've got a whole weekend to get busy!!!

I hope it's good. Last month my breasts burned for about a week, my period came 2 weeks late, very unusual for me. So I hope having less and different signs are better........?


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee... Well me and hubby have been busy right up to my positive, so a couple more days will be just fine :).
Good luck to everyone, let's see some more :bfp:s x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

yeyyyyyyyyy WeeNat you got positive too, this is all good  we'll all be in the 2WW together, and hopefully all get :bfp:'s together 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur - TWW!! Hope you get a BFP!!

Weenat - Good luck :sex: :dust: :spermy: 

xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

hi guys, well have you seen the weather reports for this weekend??? due to that i have randomly booked a room for the night tmoz, so we are off to the seaside in the morning and will return on sunday, a nice well earned break, to take the mind of the 2WW lol


----------



## WeeNat

Cajadaem said:


> yeyyyyyyyyy WeeNat you got positive too, this is all good  we'll all be in the 2WW together, and hopefully all get :bfp:'s together
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I sure did... i was soooooo excited. When i tested with the opk this morning and it was realloy dark, i just knew i was going to get my smiley face!!! :happydance:!!
So, we have the TWW to go through together :). Im just waiting now for my temps to go up.



Cajadaem said:


> hi guys, well have you seen the weather reports for this weekend??? due to that i have randomly booked a room for the night tmoz, so we are off to the seaside in the morning and will return on sunday, a nice well earned break, to take the mind of the 2WW lol

Cool... have a good time Cajadaem, by the sounds of things you need a break :). x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Hehe thank you hun! :D Swim :spermy: swim!!!! :dust: Fingers crossed for a BFP hun! :dust: xxx

WeeNat - Thank you hun and YAY!!!!!!!!!!! We are in the 2WW together! :happydance: Your OPK's soon shot to Positive from yesterdays tests! xxx

Zebra - Thank you so much hun :hugs: xxx

Cajadaem - Hope you and OH have a lovely night tomorrow! :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> Dutchy - Hehe thank you hun! :D Swim :spermy: swim!!!! :dust: Fingers crossed for a BFP hun! :dust: xxx
> 
> WeeNat - Thank you hun and YAY!!!!!!!!!!! We are in the 2WW together! :happydance: Your OPK's soon shot to Positive from yesterdays tests! xxx
> 
> Zebra - Thank you so much hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> Cajadaem - Hope you and OH have a lovely night tomorrow! :D xxx

Im super excited... any tips to help eggy stick? I have bought in a Pineapple. Apparently it helps? :haha:

They did shoot to positive didnt they!! And really strong ones at that!.. x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I can't say I know any tips on how to make eggy stick hun, I don't like pineapple though! :(

It sure did lol! I'm quite surprised actually lol! xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - I can't say I know any tips on how to make eggy stick hun, I don't like pineapple though! :(
> 
> It sure did lol! I'm quite surprised actually lol! xxx

I've read that eating a fresh Pineapple core is good to eat, im also taking Vit b-6 too.

Your surprised... Imagine what i was like then :haha:. I thought i had another couple of days left until i Ovulated x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I have loads of different Vitamins in my Pregnacare, about 19 different Vitamins :haha: 

I can imagine hun! Lot's of baby dust and let's get those BFP's! xxx 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - I have loads of different Vitamins in my Pregnacare, about 19 different Vitamins :haha:
> 
> I can imagine hun! Lot's of baby dust and let's get those BFP's! xxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I know... i hope we do get our :bfp:s!!!!

Im signing off now laddies!! Its exciting that most of us are in the TWW.

Night Night everyone... sending lots opf :dust: to you all! x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - It is exciting! We can all wait together! :thumbup: 

Night night hun sweet dreams :hugs: xxx 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies know its late but just finished 
Work grrrr lol

Well I got my reading from Gail app I'm gonna 
Conceive in may and have a healthy baby boy
Then again in 2015 with a girl she also said my
Nan was saying that I've been worrying that there's
Something wrong and she was reassuring me all
Is well :) :) 

Congrats on all these positive opks :) 
Sure is gonna b a lot of bding this weekend lol


----------



## Cajadaem

wow hadnt heard that bout pineapple, only read the it help to bring on labour. lol

Excalibur i'm excited, we all goin, kiddies too  cant wait!!!!! tests in post )


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Yay for your reading from Gail. Hopefully you will conceive earlier than May though! :dust: xxx

Cajadaem - Me too! :happydance: Thank you so much for sending me the tests hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - I have loads of different Vitamins in my Pregnacare, about 19 different Vitamins :haha:
> 
> I can imagine hun! Lot's of baby dust and let's get those BFP's! xxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

That's what I've been doing for about month now as well....it's only Sainsbury's own brand though but it should work :winkwink:

I love pineapple so maybe I'll get one aswell!

Am getting slightly worried now as I sstill don't feel a lot except acy legs, stuffed noses, exhausted, very cry baby still and every now and again irritated nipples. I do feel pressure on my uterus which is sometimes heavier than other times.


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Yeah it should work, it's good to know they are all in one tablet rather than taking loads of different one's everyday! :haha: Good luck with the Pineapple hun :thumbup: xxx

Cajadaem - I recieved the tests this morning! Thank you so much! :hugs: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much. Me and my partner went away for a few days. We also had our engagement party too. 

How is everyone? Fingers are crossed for you all who are waiting for your BFP's.

Out of curiosity I took a ovulation test. It shows positive. Which has confused me. I am still getting positive pregnancy tests too. Not getting fainter either. Can ovulation tests pick up pregnancy?

xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I come to the conclusion that there is no chance I am having a miscarriage, no way. Reason is because I am bleeding again. I think the cause of bleeding is actually making love to my partner, which I have already said but TMI I am really horny lately, wanting it harder/rougher than usual. Sorry!! Think it is irritating my cervix a little. Still got lots of pregnancy symptoms and my tummy looks huge yet I haven't put on weight.


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Hiya hun :hugs: 

Hope you had a lovely time away with your OH. Yeah Ovulation tests can pick up pregnancy aswell, that's why they will be positive. Good sign that your pregnancy tests are not getting any ;ighter and also, I think that may be the reason for your bleeding, it will most definetly be irritating your cervix. 

Stupid Doctors! :nope: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Hiya hun :hugs:
> 
> Hope you had a lovely time away with your OH. Yeah Ovulation tests can pick up pregnancy aswell, that's why they will be positive. Good sign that your pregnancy tests are not getting any ;ighter and also, I think that may be the reason for your bleeding, it will most definetly be irritating your cervix.
> 
> Stupid Doctors! :nope: xxx

Hey Excalibur,

It was lovely thank you, so nice to get away for a few nights. Wow I didn't really know that. It is really dark is this ovulation test. Darker than the cheap pregnancy test but not darker than the clearblue ones.

I really do think so too as I get period like pains and brown/red blood with some clots. Started early hours of this morning when I went the loo, got heavier as the day has gone by.

Indeed stupid doctors!!

How is the TWW? xxx :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya hun :hugs: 

Glad to hear you had a nice time, I can imagine haha, a nice relaxing holiday sounds good to me! :D 

Yeah that is definetly a good sign hun that your Ovulation tests are really dark! 

The period pains are probably just your body stretching to make room for baby but keep your eye on the clots hun.

The 2WW isn't too bad thank you hun, I'm just trying to keep myself as busy as possible :haha: xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Hiya hun :hugs:
> 
> Glad to hear you had a nice time, I can imagine haha, a nice relaxing holiday sounds good to me! :D
> 
> Yeah that is definetly a good sign hun that your Ovulation tests are really dark!
> 
> The period pains are probably just your body stretching to make room for baby but keep your eye on the clots hun.
> 
> The 2WW isn't too bad thank you hun, I'm just trying to keep myself as busy as possible :haha: xxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

It was a shame it ended, could have happily stayed a lot longer :D

I hope so, I get the odd twinge that makes me jump if you know what I mean. It isn't really clotty to be honest. Not as much as before. Then again its still rather light. Will definitely keep an eye on it :)

:haha: will be here before you know it. Looking forward to seeing a BFP. I need some pregnant buddies :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Haha I would have been the same. I hate it when a Holiday comes to an end!

Yeah I know what you mean hun, like little sharp pains now and again? That's good then hun that it's still light. 

I hope we can all join you soon hun, I'm hoping I get a BFP for my birthday :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Yeah exactly like that. Makes me go ''oooo'' my partner is like what what what, you ok? Good pain? Bless him :haha:

I hope so too, that would be a good birthday present for you :D :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Aww bless him lol, I think that's exactly what my OH would be like if it ever happened to me lol! He's such a sweetheart. 

Thank you hun, it sure would! I wouldn't be able to drink but I wouldn't care! I would have been given the best Birthday present ever! Found out last time I was pregnant just before Christmas, on 24th December so maybe it will be the same for my Birthday :winkwink: xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Aww bless him lol, I think that's exactly what my OH would be like if it ever happened to me lol! He's such a sweetheart.
> 
> Thank you hun, it sure would! I wouldn't be able to drink but I wouldn't care! I would have been given the best Birthday present ever! Found out last time I was pregnant just before Christmas, on 24th December so maybe it will be the same for my Birthday :winkwink: xxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:


It is lovely when they ask and wonder. Shows they care. He rubs my tummy sometimes and talks to little sticky bean :)

Aww that is lovely. As it would be again, would be strange if it happened twice. Bet it is a lovely moment. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:

When you all will be testing I will be having another appointment with midwife. Hope I get to see sticky bean :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - That's very true. Bless their hearts :blush: 

It would be lovely if it happened again, we would be over the moon! :dust: 

Yay!! That will be amazing seeing little bean hun! Hope we get to see pictures :happydance: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - That's very true. Bless their hearts :blush:
> 
> It would be lovely if it happened again, we would be over the moon! :dust:
> 
> Yay!! That will be amazing seeing little bean hun! Hope we get to see pictures :happydance: xxx

Lots of dust for you :dust: :D :hugs:

If little bean makes an appearance I will post some pictures up on here :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Aww thank you for the lucky dust hun :hugs: :D 

Yay! I can't wait to see little bean :happydance: xxx


----------



## JennyNBaby

:wave: Hey everyone! Would like to join your thread! Trying to pass the 2WW time!:haha:

Ex, I see you're here too!! :happydance: hehe

Think today is 5DPO for me, starting to get anxious! Had stretchy CM and turned creamy-ish in the last day...:blush: It just seems weird because I already had CM around O. Trying not to symptom spot, but I've also had some cramping which is unusual. I can't help but HOPE so badly that it's a little bean making its way down and implanting! But I'm not going to convince myself I'm pregnant this month. Last month I was so sure and got a BFN.

I am not going to buy any tests because I know I'll use all of them up too early and get disappointed with BFN. I'd be so proud if I could make it til AF was late to POAS. haha (I say this every time and always end up testing anyway.):haha: This month, I must say I feel an eensie weensie bit stronger though.


----------



## Excalibur

Jenny - Hiya hun! Great to see you here! :hi: 

You'll definetly pass the 2WW here, this thread can get hilarious at times :haha: 

Cramping at 5DPO could definetly be a good sign? :happydance: Fingers crossed for you hun! :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Aww thank you for the lucky dust hun :hugs: :D
> 
> Yay! I can't wait to see little bean :happydance: xxx

You are very welcome :)

Not long to go now hopefully :)

Welcome Jenny, good luck and lots of dust for you too :dust: 

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

:happydance::thumbup::hugs::flower:

xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Smello everyone... :)

:hi: Jenny 

Cant wait to see sticky bean Zebra :)

How has your day been Excalibur?...I see you have had a temp rise like me today :happydance:

How is one and all this fine night? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Hiya hun :hi: 

My day hasn't been too bad thank you. Been keeping myself busy Crocheting a baby blanket :D 

I have had a stitch in my left hand side so I think I have definetly Ov'd today :happydance: 

How are you hun? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Hey Weenat,

I am good thank you. How are you?

5th April is my appointment with the midwife, hopefully includes a scan. Want to show little bean to the world :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

That is a good sign Excalibur!! :spermy: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yay! Quite painful though, I have never felt Ov pains before :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Always a first :) you know for future reference too. I can't say I ever remember them. I never took much notice though :haha: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Hiya hun :hi:
> 
> My day hasn't been too bad thank you. Been keeping myself busy Crocheting a baby blanket :D
> 
> I have had a stitch in my left hand side so I think I have definetly Ov'd today :happydance:
> 
> How are you hun? xxx

Im good thanks... i wish i could do something to keep my mind off the TWW. 

That sounds like a good sign Excalibur! I had cramping last night and niggles now and again today! I have a bright red face tonight :haha: dont ask, ive done nothing to make it that colour!!! :rofl:



Zebra2023 said:


> Hey Weenat,
> 
> I am good thank you. How are you?
> 
> 5th April is my appointment with the midwife, hopefully includes a scan. Want to show little bean to the world :) xxx

Im good thanks Zebra... just distratcted by BGT just there. 

5th of April is not that far away! Im sure Bean would like to show off :) x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - True true :haha: It just feels like a Stitch at the moment lol. Not too bad really xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I'm sure you will find something to take your mind off the 2WW hun. Ooo that's a good sign! :wacko: I just watched BGT aswell, John and Charlotte were amazing! :) xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - I'm sure you will find something to take your mind off the 2WW hun. Ooo that's a good sign! :wacko: I just watched BGT aswell, John and Charlotte were amazing! :) xxx

Im just amazed how quickly my temps have gone up... also, took another OPK (just curious) and they have gone light again?

Yes, loved John and Charlotte!

Oh, i fear that the TWW is going to be as lonnnnnng as waiting to Ovulate. :wacko: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - My temps rose aswell this morning? 

Hopefully we'll keep each other's minds occupied then it doesn't have time to think about the 2WW 24/7 :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - Hiya hun :hi:
> 
> My day hasn't been too bad thank you. Been keeping myself busy Crocheting a baby blanket :D
> 
> I have had a stitch in my left hand side so I think I have definetly Ov'd today :happydance:
> 
> How are you hun? xxx
> 
> Im good thanks... i wish i could do something to keep my mind off the TWW.
> 
> That sounds like a good sign Excalibur! I had cramping last night and niggles now and again today! I have a bright red face tonight :haha: dont ask, ive done nothing to make it that colour!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Weenat,
> 
> I am good thank you. How are you?
> 
> 5th April is my appointment with the midwife, hopefully includes a scan. Want to show little bean to the world :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Im good thanks Zebra... just distratcted by BGT just there.
> 
> 5th of April is not that far away! Im sure Bean would like to show off :) x x x xClick to expand...

Good stuff. I have it on record. Got celebrity juice on at the moment :)

It isn't indeed. I hope bean does, hopefully isn't hiding this time. Certainly feeling things in my tummy xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - True true :haha: It just feels like a Stitch at the moment lol. Not too bad really xxx

I hate stitches, I got one today just from walking home from work. I never get them! Feel so unfit :haha: xxx I think it was one...hmmm


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Stitches are not very nice I must admit, feels like a stabbing pain at it's worst! I get them if I run but I very rarely run these days :haha:

Don't forget though, you are carrying extra weight now with little bean in there :winkwink: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

> Good stuff. I have it on record. Got celebrity juice on at the moment :)
> 
> It isn't indeed. I hope bean does, hopefully isn't hiding this time. Certainly feeling things in my tummy xxx

Potatoooo.... I love Celebrity Juice... Shhhhhiting!

Well, my friend got her scan and she was 7-8 weeks. They couldnt see the bean.. it had buried into her whomb and they couldnt see it! But it was there.
She is now 24 weeks and having a baba Girl x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Well girlies... im off to watch Breaking Dawn. Then its jiggy time again :haha: x x x

Night Night and hear from you all soon :dust: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Have fun hun! Catch that egg girl! :sex: :haha: :spermy: :dust: 

Night night, sweet dreams xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

You too Excalibur :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Thank you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Stitches are not very nice I must admit, feels like a stabbing pain at it's worst! I get them if I run but I very rarely run these days :haha:
> 
> Don't forget though, you are carrying extra weight now with little bean in there :winkwink: xxx

Yeah it does, true true but I haven't put on weight which is weird. I weigh the same as before but I can see my stomach is BIGGER!! :haha: you and me both. It lasted a while but soon went xxx



WeeNat said:


> Good stuff. I have it on record. Got celebrity juice on at the moment :)
> 
> It isn't indeed. I hope bean does, hopefully isn't hiding this time. Certainly feeling things in my tummy xxx
> 
> Potatoooo.... I love Celebrity Juice... Shhhhhiting!
> 
> Well, my friend got her scan and she was 7-8 weeks. They couldnt see the bean.. it had buried into her whomb and they couldnt see it! But it was there.
> She is now 24 weeks and having a baba Girl x x xClick to expand...

Haha, I love saying that. Shittttingggg. And everything else he says lol.

Oh that's good to know, gives me some faith. Thanks Weenat xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Oh that's good! You'll put weight on before 9 months is up though :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Quite shocking that I haven't really seeing as I am bigger as well as my boobs!! Mad, it will get there :)

Night night Excaibur xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - It will hit you when you least expect it hehe.

Night night hun, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Yeah before you know it you will be looking in the mirror thinking an elephant is looking back :winkwink:

My left nipple has made a very painful entry into this months story.....


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - It will hit you when you least expect it hehe.
> 
> Night night hun, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx

I bet it will. I have gained a 1lb from yesterday :haha: xxx



Dutchy said:


> Yeah before you know it you will be looking in the mirror thinking an elephant is looking back :winkwink:
> 
> My left nipple has made a very painful entry into this months story.....

:haha: quite looking forward to that, I wonder how big I will get. I want a hugeee bump for some reason.

Ouch! Good sign though!! xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Took these this morning with my FMU (I didn't go through the night which is shocking as I usually do) I slept like a baby so probably why :haha: so that is 10-11 hours worth of build up.

Picture attached.

This is the darkest I have ever seen them. Not sure why the digital still says 1-2 weeks but I am just ignoring that as I read on the leaflet it isn't always right as HCG varies from woman to woman.

So as the stupid nurse said I am having a miscarriage and all the doctors to go with it...why are they not getting lighter?

Do they look any darker than the ones I have posted before?

I also took an ovulation test just to show you how dark it is showing up my pregnancy. It is pretty kool but very odd!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00465-20120325-1010.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Ooohhh that sounds like a good sign? Hope it's not too painful though! :hugs: xxx

Zebra - Ooo 1lb? Expect to more on as the days go by :winkwink: Have you been to the Doctor to get your bloods done hun? Those tests looks quite light for 7 weeks Pregnant and you Digi should have gone up to 3+ now :wacko: My HPT was as dark as the Control line at 6 and a half weeks, that's with having a MC :( xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Dutchy - Ooohhh that sounds like a good sign? Hope it's not too painful though! :hugs: xxx
> 
> Zebra - Ooo 1lb? Expect to more on as the days go by :winkwink: Have you been to the Doctor to get your bloods done hun? Those tests looks quite light for 7 weeks Pregnant and you Digi should have gone up to 3+ now :wacko: My HPT was as dark as the Control line at 6 and a half weeks, that's with having a MC :( xxx

I haven't no as I had a scan so I thought I would leave it. I hate needles so having a scan was preferred.

That is odd because they are the darkest I have received. Maybe I don't have a lot of HCG? I drink loads as well.

Looking at the tests not on the picture they look darker.

Ermm I am not as convinced now :shrug: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...y-tests-barely-there-dark-last-week-help.html

Just read this. Hmmm.


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I have just had a quick through your link posted above, it says that heading towards 10weeks, you don't have as much HCG as the placenta takes over. Try adding a bit of water to your urine and test again? Don't get too discouraged yet hun, it might just be that :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Poor girl......they are right though. Stop testing it's not helping but I certainly understand her worry.


----------



## Dutchy

Zebra2023 said:


> Took these this morning with my FMU (I didn't go through the night which is shocking as I usually do) I slept like a baby so probably why :haha: so that is 10-11 hours worth of build up.
> 
> Picture attached.
> 
> This is the darkest I have ever seen them. Not sure why the digital still says 1-2 weeks but I am just ignoring that as I read on the leaflet it isn't always right as HCG varies from woman to woman.
> 
> So as the stupid nurse said I am having a miscarriage and all the doctors to go with it...why are they not getting lighter?
> 
> Do they look any darker than the ones I have posted before?
> 
> I also took an ovulation test just to show you how dark it is showing up my pregnancy. It is pretty kool but very odd!
> 
> xxx

Hun that is all the proof you need. Nurse and doctors can be wrong!


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Oh I understand her worry hun. It's awful how much stress and worry being Pregnant causes. It's not fair! :(


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> Dutchy - Ooohhh that sounds like a good sign? Hope it's not too painful though! :hugs: xxx
> 
> Zebra - Ooo 1lb? Expect to more on as the days go by :winkwink: Have you been to the Doctor to get your bloods done hun? Those tests looks quite light for 7 weeks Pregnant and you Digi should have gone up to 3+ now :wacko: My HPT was as dark as the Control line at 6 and a half weeks, that's with having a MC :( xxx

Excalibur - I hope it is a good sign as I haven't been feeling much else except pressures in my uterus going from light to quite heavy and some stabbing sensations on my right side, my hips which feel pressured and my back which is starting to hurt....:blush:

Zebra - I WANT a really BIG BUMP too!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Where are you in your cycle now hun? All those symptoms sound promising to me :thumbup:


----------



## Chelle26

Morning ladies how are you all 
What a lovely day :) 

Zebra stop testing !!!! Lol ur gonna cause more
Stress on urself believe it girl ur having a baba !!! :)

I'm determined not to ss this month and it's 
Working I have nada !!!! Not even an itchy 
Nipple in sight lol anyone else getting much 

I think may would be ok to conceive lol it's only 8 
Weeks lol I think like that and I panick :)


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Hiya hun :hi: 

Good girl for not Symptom Spotting :haha: I'm murder for that! Trying not to but can't help it when I keep getting little twinges in my lower abdomen :haha: Don't know wether it's post Ov symptoms lol!


----------



## Chelle26

Lol I keep doin that ooo a twinge that's bcoz I've ovulated
Lol anything not to get my hopes up really
Just gonna leave it in fates hands :)
Even tho we done the bd every day lol ;)


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - That's all we can do hun. Whatever is meant to be will be :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> Dutchy - Where are you in your cycle now hun? All those symptoms sound promising to me :thumbup:

I'm 9dpo, AF should come on Tuesday but hope she stays away. Am a bit scared this time as last month I knew I was pregnant and had more symptoms like my boobs were much more painful. I lost my little bean at 5 weeks which I why I thought it better for the other girl to stop testing as I was makimg myself mad with that too.

I hope she gets to keep her bean though!
Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Oohh will you be testing anytime soon then? :D Fingers crossed she stays away for you hun! :af: :growlmad: 

I hope Zebra keeps her bean too :dust:


----------



## Chelle26

Aww zebra is gonna b fine I'm sure of it :)

I'm also not gonna test till I'm late lol well 
Try anyways ;) 

So who's testing when ???


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Aww bless. I was supposed to be testing on 2nd April but Ov was late so I don't know now lol. Might just wait until AF is late :thumbup:


----------



## Dutchy

I'll testing wednesday fmu.


----------



## WeeNat

I hate my mobile internet!!!! I wrote a huge amount and my stupid phone went and changed to a different page..... Rage!!!

Anyhow, don't worry Zebra, a positive test means your still pregnant. :hugs:

I'm going try not to SS too... But I have had a pinching feeling on my left side and opks are negative now. So I've done all I can.

What a fab day... Sorry if I've missed anyone out x x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Ughh it's so annoying when that happens! :growlmad: Had it happen to me a few times now!

It's a lovely day today :D I guess we just have to wait now hun :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I have just had a quick through your link posted above, it says that heading towards 10weeks, you don't have as much HCG as the placenta takes over. Try adding a bit of water to your urine and test again? Don't get too discouraged yet hun, it might just be that :hugs: xxx

I am almost 8 weeks and it is the darkest tests I have got. It seems a bit weird. Add water to my urine? Really? My head isn't with it at all. I am tired and have a bad headache. Thanks Excalibur :hugs: xxx



Dutchy said:


> Poor girl......they are right though. Stop testing it's not helping but I certainly understand her worry.

I am a pee on a stick addict although I need to keep testing as if I get a negative it is a miscarriage. If it is positive within another week, little baby is ok. Even though I know its ok and it is still in there. Wasn't confirmed miscarriage by the EPU anyway. Just lazy stupid doctors. xxx



Dutchy said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Took these this morning with my FMU (I didn't go through the night which is shocking as I usually do) I slept like a baby so probably why :haha: so that is 10-11 hours worth of build up.
> 
> Picture attached.
> 
> This is the darkest I have ever seen them. Not sure why the digital still says 1-2 weeks but I am just ignoring that as I read on the leaflet it isn't always right as HCG varies from woman to woman.
> 
> So as the stupid nurse said I am having a miscarriage and all the doctors to go with it...why are they not getting lighter?
> 
> Do they look any darker than the ones I have posted before?
> 
> I also took an ovulation test just to show you how dark it is showing up my pregnancy. It is pretty kool but very odd!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hun that is all the proof you need. Nurse and doctors can be wrong!Click to expand...

Thank you :) xxx



Excalibur said:


> Dutchy - Oh I understand her worry hun. It's awful how much stress and worry being Pregnant causes. It's not fair! :(

It isn't fair. Don't wish it upon any one xxx



Dutchy said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Dutchy - Ooohhh that sounds like a good sign? Hope it's not too painful though! :hugs: xxx
> 
> Zebra - Ooo 1lb? Expect to more on as the days go by :winkwink: Have you been to the Doctor to get your bloods done hun? Those tests looks quite light for 7 weeks Pregnant and you Digi should have gone up to 3+ now :wacko: My HPT was as dark as the Control line at 6 and a half weeks, that's with having a MC :( xxx
> 
> Excalibur - I hope it is a good sign as I haven't been feeling much else except pressures in my uterus going from light to quite heavy and some stabbing sensations on my right side, my hips which feel pressured and my back which is starting to hurt....:blush:
> 
> Zebra - I WANT a really BIG BUMP too!!!Click to expand...

Big bumps are kool :)



Chelle26 said:


> Morning ladies how are you all
> What a lovely day :)
> 
> Zebra stop testing !!!! Lol ur gonna cause more
> Stress on urself believe it girl ur having a baba !!! :)
> 
> I'm determined not to ss this month and it's
> Working I have nada !!!! Not even an itchy
> Nipple in sight lol anyone else getting much
> 
> I think may would be ok to conceive lol it's only 8
> Weeks lol I think like that and I panick :)

I need to see if I am still getting a positive within a week though. Then I know baby is still there for sure. Even though I am really convinced it is.

Thank you everyone, I know bean is ok just worried because of the doctors. Roll on 5th April. Hoping to be posted pictures of little bean up here.

All of you are getting good signs which is fantastic :D :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - On the link you posted, I had a read through it and it said that once you are reaching 10 weeks/ish. Probably the stage where you are now, you don't produce much HCG as the Placenta takes over and does all the work for the baby etc, does that make sense? So they said that if you add a bit of water to your urine, you should get a nice dark line? :wacko: 

Roll on the 5th April! :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Aha yes I am getting you now. Sorry, head is pounding. Should I go try that now? I have held my wee in from this morning. How much are we talking about here though? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Will it not dilute it?


----------



## Chelle26

Try it it might work put ur mind at ease again 

Icant believe what beautiful weather were havin
And I decide to do .....housework oh the joys lol


----------



## Zebra2023

I might do. Would be weird if it did.

It is gorgeous, I am the same, cleaning. Bugging me to do it!!


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yeah that's the idea hun, to dilute it a bit. It might work, you never know, if it's still faint then don't worry about it. Just do another test in a week or so :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

It stayed the same as when I didn't dilute it. Took one before and after. Strange? xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Lol oh went back to bed after the f1 so I got up
Done my Zumba :) then cleaning then shoppin now cooking then
Ironing day off my arse ?!!


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Hmm, that's strange. All I can suggest is to stop testing for now and test again in a couple of weeks hun? I'm sure bean is hanging on tight. Try not to worry too much hun, I know it's easier said than done but..we are all here for you for support and if you want to get anything off your chest, anything that's bothering you etc :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Zebra have u asked in first tri to see if
Anyone has had a similar experience


----------



## WeeNat

Helloooooooooooooooooo everyone....

Isnt the first half of the 2ww dire!! :haha:... x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Hiya hun :hi:

I find all of the 2WW dire :haha: Keeping myself as busy as possible and it seems to be working so far lol! How are you hun? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Hiya hun :hi:
> 
> I find all of the 2WW dire :haha: Keeping myself as busy as possible and it seems to be working so far lol! How are you hun? xxx

Very true Excalibur!!! Very true indeed!!... Im keeping fine thanks, a bit crampy again today. I took my tempo tonight for fun and its 37.33, so i hope i have Ovulated :)

How are you?? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Glad you are ok hun. Hehe I daren't take my temp during the day, otherwise I'll want to do it all the time :haha: My temp rose a little today so I think I have Ovulated. Woohoo! :happydance:

I'm not too bad thank you :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

:happydance:... i was just bored so i decided to take it. Thats the highest ive seen it yet. I had a second temp rise this morning too...

Now is the waiting game!

Glad to hear you are well :) x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Aww bless, nothing wrong with that hehe! :D 

Thank you hun xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Aww bless, nothing wrong with that hehe! :D
> 
> Thank you hun xxx

When will you be testing... im going to try and wait until i test. x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I was going to test on 2nd April but with Ov being late, I'm not sure now :wacko: I keep getting pressure in my lower abdomen, whatever that's a sign of? :wacko: Shall we pick a date and both test together? ;) xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - I was going to test on 2nd April but with Ov being late, I'm not sure now :wacko: I keep getting pressure in my lower abdomen, whatever that's a sign of? :wacko: Shall we pick a date and both test together? ;) xxx

AH, well going by my ticker i should test in about 10 days. That would make it the 5th April?

Its cool that we are at the same stage. I hope we both get our :bfp:s

I came across this online


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Yeah it is cool :D Cycle buddies hehe. I hope we get our BFP's aswell hun, keeping everything crossed! Apart from my legs :rofl: 

I have seen that photo before, it's good to see how everything works isn't it? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Yeah it is cool :D Cycle buddies hehe. I hope we get our BFP's aswell hun, keeping everything crossed! Apart from my legs :rofl:
> 
> I have seen that photo before, it's good to see how everything works isn't it? xxx

Telll me about it... :haha:!! Would it be safe to say that its enough now. I dont think my poor hubby has any :spermy: left :haha: 

Its kinddov weird that im learning new things since taking control of my fertility! :thumbup: 

So, the 5th?? :bfp: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Yeah I think that's enough now hun, I had last night off and probably have tonight off aswell. TTC is so tiring during Ov stage lol! 

5th April is fine with me hun. Let's get those BFP's!!!! :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Yeah I think that's enough now hun, I had last night off and probably have tonight off aswell. TTC is so tiring during Ov stage lol!
> 
> 5th April is fine with me hun. Let's get those BFP's!!!! :dust: xxx

Do you know this may sound terrible but im looking forward to going to bed and doing nothing but sleeping!! :haha:

Ok, the 5th it is :).... :dust: to you too x x x

Have you herd anything from 1moremakes3? I hope she is ok, havent seen her on this thread for a good while x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Hmm, that's strange. All I can suggest is to stop testing for now and test again in a couple of weeks hun? I'm sure bean is hanging on tight. Try not to worry too much hun, I know it's easier said than done but..we are all here for you for support and if you want to get anything off your chest, anything that's bothering you etc :hugs: xxx

Might leave it a week, just before my appointment with the midwife. Which is on the 5th. That is when you and Weenat will be testing :) Hope it is all lucky for us.

Thanks Excalibur, means a lot :hugs: xxx



Chelle26 said:


> Zebra have u asked in first tri to see if
> Anyone has had a similar experience

I did, didn't get many answers mind. Thread has long gone down the pages.


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Hmm, that's strange. All I can suggest is to stop testing for now and test again in a couple of weeks hun? I'm sure bean is hanging on tight. Try not to worry too much hun, I know it's easier said than done but..we are all here for you for support and if you want to get anything off your chest, anything that's bothering you etc :hugs: xxx
> 
> Might leave it a week, just before my appointment with the midwife. Which is on the 5th. That is when you and Weenat will be testing :) Hope it is all lucky for us.
> 
> Thanks Excalibur, means a lot :hugs: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Chelle26 said:
> 
> 
> Zebra have u asked in first tri to see if
> Anyone has had a similar experienceClick to expand...
> 
> I did, didn't get many answers mind. Thread has long gone down the pages.Click to expand...

Oh no, BUMP it Zebra... im sure you will get your answers :hugs: x x

I hope we all have some good news in April :) x


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - That's the best thing I think hun, rather than keep torturing yourself. Hopefully it will be a lucky day for us all! Fingers crossed! You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Well im off now ladies, hear you all soon x x x

Night Night


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Hmm, that's strange. All I can suggest is to stop testing for now and test again in a couple of weeks hun? I'm sure bean is hanging on tight. Try not to worry too much hun, I know it's easier said than done but..we are all here for you for support and if you want to get anything off your chest, anything that's bothering you etc :hugs: xxx
> 
> Might leave it a week, just before my appointment with the midwife. Which is on the 5th. That is when you and Weenat will be testing :) Hope it is all lucky for us.
> 
> Thanks Excalibur, means a lot :hugs: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Chelle26 said:
> 
> 
> Zebra have u asked in first tri to see if
> Anyone has had a similar experienceClick to expand...
> 
> I did, didn't get many answers mind. Thread has long gone down the pages.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, BUMP it Zebra... im sure you will get your answers :hugs: x x
> 
> I hope we all have some good news in April :) xClick to expand...

I can't find it. It will be right, will soon find out I guess.

I do hope so :) xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - That's the best thing I think hun, rather than keep torturing yourself. Hopefully it will be a lucky day for us all! Fingers crossed! You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I shall just have to not take any!! Refrain from doing so. I really do hope so. Fingers are crossed :)

Lots of dust :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Night Weenat. Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

hi guys, how is everyone. Excalibur i'm glad you received the tests, that was quick!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - It's lovely going to be and just going straight to sleep. Especially after a lot of :sex: lol! Thank you for the :dust: hun and no I haven't heard from 1moremakes3, I hope she's ok too? :hugs: Night night hun, sweet dreams xxx 

Zebra - Everything will be fine hun :hugs: Chin up chick xxx 

Cajadaem - Hiya hun :hi: Not too bad thank you, how are you? I know, I was shocked at how quick they were delivered! Thank you again :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

i'm not too bad, except i am covered in red itchy bumps all over my skin from head to toe :-( i was ok when i went to bed last night, but woke up like it this morning, so must be something on the bedding not in agreeance with me ......................ouch!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Ouch! Have you changed your washing powder or anything lately? :( xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

i went away for the night Excalibur would be the bedding at the motel thats to blame :-(


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks Excalibur.

Night ladies xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - I would put a complaint in! :( xxx

Zebra - Night night hun, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Sweet dreams too Excalibur.

I just have to share this, I keep feeling warm sensations in my tummy. Feels weird. I searched in google, all normal. Good sign!! Hello sticky bean :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Awwwww that's so cute!!!! :D I can't wait to start feeling things like that! :haha: 

I'm happy today though, got my Cross Hairs on my chart :happydance: 3DPO today :yipee: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Awwwww that's so cute!!!! :D I can't wait to start feeling things like that! :haha:
> 
> I'm happy today though, got my Cross Hairs on my chart :happydance: 3DPO today :yipee: xxx

Morning, I got my cross hairs too... Which means I'm 3 dpo too :happydance: x z


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

hiya guys. how are you all today??

Excalibur and WeeNat whoop whoop, motoring now, lol.

Well i have horrible AF cramps today, so i'm thinking i'm out for this month, as i am only 7DPO, so period not really due yet, and no chance of a pregnancy with such a short leutal phase :-(
But then i havent had a "regular" cycle since coming of bcp in november, cycles have been irratic, as i'm usually 30days, but the longest yet has been 27days, shortest 24 days, and as i am on cd23 today i think its looking like another short cycle.
Well if thats the way it is then thats the way it is, i will give it another month after this, and if my cycles still nowhere near normal, and leutal phase less than 10days i will have to speak to doctor as i can really never be succesfull with that, it is in effect a leutal phase defect :-S
Funny tho, you just never know what your body is going to do, and should never take anything for granted.
My 2 older boys were not planned for, they were wanted, but i didnt do no TTC or symptom spotting or anything, they just happened, and i only knew i was pregnant with either of them when i had missed my period, but a couple of weeks, and was 8 weeks pregnant with both of them when i went to the doctors to get it confirmed.
Then 10yrs later, new partner, we decided to TTC, and that was shortlived as i conceived in the first month trying. Then we TTC for our second and that took us 3 months to conceive. Now, we are TTC our 3rd (my 5th) and this is our 4th month TTC and it is far from plan sailing with the irregular cycles and things. I do also tend to be a tad concerned due to the fact my mum went through the menopause early, so this is one reason for my decision to head to the doctors after one more month.

Cor blimey, sorry for that rant there, i can certainly go on once i get going!!!!!!! lol

Damn AF pains!!! grrrrr


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Awwwww that's so cute!!!! :D I can't wait to start feeling things like that! :haha:
> 
> I'm happy today though, got my Cross Hairs on my chart :happydance: 3DPO today :yipee: xxx

I was sat on the sofa with my partner before going to bed and I said to him, I can feel a warm sensation going through my stomach. I didn't say anything when it happened just once. I was going to see if it would carry on. It did. So I turned the laptop on and searched it in google. It says a range of things like baby is moving as well as things stretching. Nothing bad was said about it so that has cheered me up a little. 

It is a really unusual feeling but it feels so good. 

I also woke up early hours of this morning feeling really sick!! It was awful. Another good sign.

I had a very weird vivid dream too after I went back to sleep.

Getting more and more positive even if my tests are not so dark :)

Yaaay!! :happydance: Can't wait to see a :bfp: xxx



WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Awwwww that's so cute!!!! :D I can't wait to start feeling things like that! :haha:
> 
> I'm happy today though, got my Cross Hairs on my chart :happydance: 3DPO today :yipee: xxx
> 
> Morning, I got my cross hairs too... Which means I'm 3 dpo too :happydance: x zClick to expand...

Wooooo!! :happydance: Way to go Excalibur and Weenat. Looking forward to seeing two :bfp: xxx



Cajadaem said:


> hiya guys. how are you all today??
> 
> Excalibur and WeeNat whoop whoop, motoring now, lol.
> 
> Well i have horrible AF cramps today, so i'm thinking i'm out for this month, as i am only 7DPO, so period not really due yet, and no chance of a pregnancy with such a short leutal phase :-(
> But then i havent had a "regular" cycle since coming of bcp in november, cycles have been irratic, as i'm usually 30days, but the longest yet has been 27days, shortest 24 days, and as i am on cd23 today i think its looking like another short cycle.
> Well if thats the way it is then thats the way it is, i will give it another month after this, and if my cycles still nowhere near normal, and leutal phase less than 10days i will have to speak to doctor as i can really never be succesfull with that, it is in effect a leutal phase defect :-S
> Funny tho, you just never know what your body is going to do, and should never take anything for granted.
> My 2 older boys were not planned for, they were wanted, but i didnt do no TTC or symptom spotting or anything, they just happened, and i only knew i was pregnant with either of them when i had missed my period, but a couple of weeks, and was 8 weeks pregnant with both of them when i went to the doctors to get it confirmed.
> Then 10yrs later, new partner, we decided to TTC, and that was shortlived as i conceived in the first month trying. Then we TTC for our second and that took us 3 months to conceive. Now, we are TTC our 3rd (my 5th) and this is our 4th month TTC and it is far from plan sailing with the irregular cycles and things. I do also tend to be a tad concerned due to the fact my mum went through the menopause early, so this is one reason for my decision to head to the doctors after one more month.
> 
> Cor blimey, sorry for that rant there, i can certainly go on once i get going!!!!!!! lol
> 
> Damn AF pains!!! grrrrr

Aww :( There is a while yet so lets hope so. My fingers are crossed for you :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Aww that is amazing! I think little Bean is trying to tell you that he/she is still in there and that the Doctors are talking rubbish! :haha: 

That's good that it is normal, I told you it would probably be your stomach stretching etc, making room for little bean to become a big bean :winkwink: 

I hope we see some more BFP's too then you can have some bump buddies! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Aww that is amazing! I think little Bean is trying to tell you that he/she is still in there and that the Doctors are talking rubbish! :haha:
> 
> That's good that it is normal, I told you it would probably be your stomach stretching etc, making room for little bean to become a big bean :winkwink:
> 
> I hope we see some more BFP's too then you can have some bump buddies! :D xxx

I agree, I really think bean is too. It is nice to know that it is if that is the case as well as things stretching and little bean snuggling right in! I also really think the doctors are useless, they don't know nothing. They can't feel what I feel too :) Gits! All that stress they gave me. Little bean has pulled through. Strong little bean.

I hope so too, I would like some buddies. Fingers are tightly crossed!! :D :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Aww, little bean snuggling in! Sounds so cute! :D 

Doctor's are like that, they always seem to look for the worst case, when I was having my MC, when I went for an early scan, automatically they were querying it was an Ectopic? Turned out it wasn't, it was a Natural MC, I was so angry with them! They were right I was having a MC but not a bloody Ectopic! :growlmad:

Hopefully we can give you some bump buddies soon hehe :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

:D :happydance:

That is disgusting, I have no idea how can they do such cruel things, they need to be more trained I think, if they keep getting things wrong. Makes me really angry!! 

I think us all being bump buddies will be great :) :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yeah it is totally disgusting! I think they get a thrill out of making people upset etc! It's cruel! :growlmad: 

It would be amazing if we all were bump buddies :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Yeah they probably do. I gave them hell though, they deserved it. Bet it is different if it is them or someone they know.

I am having a lot of movement down there. Hot flushes and butterfly like feelings :D This is the most I have felt things. Woo xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hi all...

Zebra- thats fantastic signs you are getting!! I hope you can go back and have a word with those doctors or put a complaint in!

Excalibur, its cool how we are at the same stage!! :hugs:

I got quite a lot of ewcm which got me worried and some cramping... i thought i might be ovulating. But i did a OPK test which was negative... I was relieved!! Feeeee-yoooooo
Which means im still 3dpo :happydance:
Dont know why im crampy today... also bad bowels :haha: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - They deserve hell at times lol! Will teach them a lesson for putting us through hell :haha: That amazing that you are feeling all those things :D xxx

WeeNat - Yeah it's awesome! We need to get our BFP's together now :haha: Phew, thank heavens your OPK was Negative :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Zebra- thats fantastic signs you are getting!! I hope you can go back and have a word with those doctors or put a complaint in!
> 
> Excalibur, its cool how we are at the same stage!! :hugs:
> 
> I got quite a lot of ewcm which got me worried and some cramping... i thought i might be ovulating. But i did a OPK test which was negative... I was relieved!! Feeeee-yoooooo
> Which means im still 3dpo :happydance:
> Dont know why im crampy today... also bad bowels :haha: x x x

Thank you :) I will not be returning to LGI to see the idiot doctors. Sticking with the midwife. Unless I have to go back to the EPU which I will give them grief :D I am a moody cow and will make them know it if they come across me again :haha:

Phew, glad all is well!! :dust:

xxx


----------



## WeeNat

> Thank you :) I will not be returning to LGI to see the idiot doctors. Sticking with the midwife. Unless I have to go back to the EPU which I will give them grief :D I am a moody cow and will make them know it if they come across me again :haha:
> 
> Phew, glad all is well!! :dust:
> 
> xxx

Good for you!! Sometimes they dont have the best bedside manners!... But to say you were mcing when you werent was bang out of order.
I remember i suffered from Galstones in my early pregnancy. At the time i didnt know. I called the ambulance out as i was in severe pain, i was hyperventalating, couldnt stand, sweating and vomiting and obviously scared for my unborn baby... one lot told me i was having a "panic attack" ( that awoke me from sleep???) and another time a doctor told me my bra was too tight and i may have had heartburn... eh firstly i wasnt even wearing one :haha: and secondly i drink gavascone like water!
Anywhooo, took me about my 4th admission to hospital that they noticed my eyes where yellow with jaundice. Scans later revealed that i needed an operation as i could have had a rupture in the tube going to my stomach (due to galstones)!
I wouldnt wish that on anyone... i was scared having an operation at 20weeks!

So, sometimes the best person to know what your body is going through is yourself!! 

Sorry for wittering on there :haha: x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - They deserve hell at times lol! Will teach them a lesson for putting us through hell :haha: That amazing that you are feeling all those things :D xxx
> 
> WeeNat - Yeah it's awesome! We need to get our BFP's together now :haha: Phew, thank heavens your OPK was Negative :haha: xxx

They sure do. It isn't fair on anyone with what they do. It is awful. I hope to God they buck up their ideas and do a better job. For other women's sake and myself in the future. 

Sure is :D xxx



WeeNat said:


> Thank you :) I will not be returning to LGI to see the idiot doctors. Sticking with the midwife. Unless I have to go back to the EPU which I will give them grief :D I am a moody cow and will make them know it if they come across me again :haha:
> 
> Phew, glad all is well!! :dust:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Good for you!! Sometimes they dont have the best bedside manners!... But to say you were mcing when you werent was bang out of order.
> I remember i suffered from Galstones in my early pregnancy. At the time i didnt know. I called the ambulance out as i was in severe pain, i was hyperventalating, couldnt stand, sweating and vomiting and obviously scared for my unborn baby... one lot told me i was having a "panic attack" ( that awoke me from sleep???) and another time a doctor told me my bra was too tight and i may have had heartburn... eh firstly i wasnt even wearing one :haha: and secondly i drink gavascone like water!
> Anywhooo, took me about my 4th admission to hospital that they noticed my eyes where yellow with jaundice. Scans later revealed that i needed an operation as i could have had a rupture in the tube going to my stomach (due to galstones)!
> I wouldnt wish that on anyone... i was scared having an operation at 20weeks!
> 
> So, sometimes the best person to know what your body is going through is yourself!!
> 
> Sorry for wittering on there :haha: x x xClick to expand...

Oh my gosh, that is shocking. How can they do things like that!! Goes to show how wrong they are as you didn't have a bra on then. Such idiots, I swear they are just lazy who can't be bothered to help people. It is their job though!! Grrr. Sounds awful what you went through. Glad they fount out in the end. Scary stuff!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Dutchy

WeeNat said:


> Thank you :) I will not be returning to LGI to see the idiot doctors. Sticking with the midwife. Unless I have to go back to the EPU which I will give them grief :D I am a moody cow and will make them know it if they come across me again :haha:
> 
> Phew, glad all is well!! :dust:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Good for you!! Sometimes they dont have the best bedside manners!... But to say you were mcing when you werent was bang out of order.
> I remember i suffered from Galstones in my early pregnancy. At the time i didnt know. I called the ambulance out as i was in severe pain, i was hyperventalating, couldnt stand, sweating and vomiting and obviously scared for my unborn baby... one lot told me i was having a "panic attack" ( that awoke me from sleep???) and another time a doctor told me my bra was too tight and i may have had heartburn... eh firstly i wasnt even wearing one :haha: and secondly i drink gavascone like water!
> Anywhooo, took me about my 4th admission to hospital that they noticed my eyes where yellow with jaundice. Scans later revealed that i needed an operation as i could have had a rupture in the tube going to my stomach (due to galstones)!
> I wouldnt wish that on anyone... i was scared having an operation at 20weeks!
> 
> So, sometimes the best person to know what your body is going through is yourself!!
> 
> Sorry for wittering on there :haha: x x xClick to expand...

You go girl! So right to witter! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I don't blame you hun, not if they told you that you were having a MC when you are clearly not! :growlmad: Ugh..they make me mad lol! I don't think you will have to go back to the EPU hun, for another Scan yeah but not there :D xxx

WeeNat - Omg that's horrible! Glad you were ok though! :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

> You go girl! So right to witter! xx

Thanks Dutchy... :) x x

How are you tonight?


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies hope ur all ok &#55357;&#56396;

Well still trying not to symptom spot 
But an feeling some pressure in my tummy
Tonight and my cervix is extremely closed
Hurts to bd &#55357;&#56864;

Thinking I may give up on the old ill just wait till
I'm late to test lol !!!


----------



## WeeNat

Just some info on the Pineapple Core to help Implantation...



Using Pineapple to Assist Implantation: Pineapple contains bromelain. Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.

For IVF [in vitro fertilization] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.

IUI [intra-uterine insemination] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your IUI.

Timed intercourse cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.

Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic.


----------



## Cajadaem

evening all, how are we all????????? i'm just about ready for bed i think, lol


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Hey ladies hope ur all ok &#55357;&#56396;
> 
> Well still trying not to symptom spot
> But an feeling some pressure in my tummy
> Tonight and my cervix is extremely closed
> Hurts to bd &#55357;&#56864;
> 
> Thinking I may give up on the old ill just wait till
> I'm late to test lol !!!

Hi Chelle, oooooh your symptoms sounds good. Im going to try and hold off testing until the 5th.

I've been cramping today... its uncomfortable!!! :nope: x


----------



## Chelle26

That's how I feel Weenat so uncomfy sounds
Yucky but pains like I need a poo lol but I don't :(

5th of April that sounds good to me think I'm about 6dpo
Tryin not to track tho lol x


----------



## WeeNat

Cajadaem said:


> evening all, how are we all????????? i'm just about ready for bed i think, lol

Evening Cajadaem, im quite tired too... Im ok, just crampy tonight.
How are you feeling (apart from tired :haha:) x x


----------



## Cajadaem

Crampy too, i have had really intense period type pain all day and have really sore boobs this evening, i'm not symptom spotting, they just hurt :-(


----------



## Excalibur

Does it mean anything if you have a ton of white, creamy cm? I mean a lot! When I stand up I can feel it inside me :wacko: It's horrible lol! :blush:


----------



## WeeNat

Cajadaem said:


> Crampy too, i have had really intense period type pain all day and have really sore boobs this evening, i'm not symptom spotting, they just hurt :-(

Hmmmm....thats sounds all good if you have another 6 days left until AF?
Its hard not to notice these things when they are making you sore. Its the same for me x x


----------



## Cajadaem

i never get sore boobs, but af pain i always get before af, i dont really know when af is due, but if i make it another 6 days then thats good going!


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> Does it mean anything if you have a ton of white, creamy cm? I mean a lot! When I stand up I can feel it inside me :wacko: It's horrible lol! :blush:

Gorsh... i had quite a lot of milky ewcm this morning... it freaked me out :haha:.

I hope thats a good sign for you Excalibur!! :hugs: x x


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> That's how I feel Weenat so uncomfy sounds
> Yucky but pains like I need a poo lol but I don't :(
> 
> 5th of April that sounds good to me think I'm about 6dpo
> Tryin not to track tho lol x

Aww, i hope you get your :bfp:.. i hope we all do!... x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Cajadaem said:


> i never get sore boobs, but af pain i always get before af, i dont really know when af is due, but if i make it another 6 days then thats good going!

Well i hope AF stays away for you cajadaem... we need some more :bfp:s!! x x x


----------



## WeeNat

Im away now Girlies...

Tired tonight so going relax on sofa and bug hubby to tickle my legs :haha:...

Hear you all soon :dust: x x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I don't blame you hun, not if they told you that you were having a MC when you are clearly not! :growlmad: Ugh..they make me mad lol! I don't think you will have to go back to the EPU hun, for another Scan yeah but not there :D xxx
> 
> WeeNat - Omg that's horrible! Glad you were ok though! :hugs: xxx

Hopefully not! They want me to go back within two weeks if I still have a positive test as they were none the wiser. I shall just stick with the midwife and my doctors I think :) xxx

Night Weenat. Sweet dreams :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Quick question. Does anyone believe photos tell you things at time? I do, I personally have never had one like so up until now. I thought it was very strange at how it has turned out. Freaked out but liking it.

What are everyone's thoughts on that? I am one of these who believes in it.


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - You are only 7DPO hun so it could possibly be Implantation? Fingers crossed! :dust: xxx

WeeNat - Yeah it's been freaking me out too :haha: I hope it is a good sign, I have never had this much CM before :wacko: Night night hun, sweet dreams xxx

Zebra - Maybe they want you to go back for another scan, then you get to see bean? :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Zebra2023 said:


> Quick question. Does anyone believe photos tell you things at time? I do, I personally have never had one like so up until now. I thought it was very strange at how it has turned out. Freaked out but liking it.
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on that? I am one of these who believes in it.

Anyone? Or have I just freaked you all out.




Excalibur said:


> Cajadaem - You are only 7DPO hun so it could possibly be Implantation? Fingers crossed! :dust: xxx
> 
> WeeNat - Yeah it's been freaking me out too :haha: I hope it is a good sign, I have never had this much CM before :wacko: Night night hun, sweet dreams xxx
> 
> Zebra - Maybe they want you to go back for another scan, then you get to see bean? :D xxx

Possibly, it was mostly a blur as to what they said :) xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah hun its a possibility, but then so is af being around corner, lol, i'm on cd23 today, and i have had a 24 day cycle, 2 26 day cycles and a 27 day so who knows, confusing!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Sorry I missed your question hun, I don't quite understand it? :wacko: xxx

Cajadaem - I hope it's not AF! :growlmad: :af: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Let me explain :) It is quite confusing to get heads around. My mum and partner took a while to as well so don't worry. Hard to describe but I will give it a go.

You know when you take pictures on a camera, you are looking at it and don't see anything there until you actually load the picture on to a computer. Does anyone believe that it is a sign? That the picture is trying to tell you something? A hint perhaps or reassurance of some sort. 

Does that make any more sense? Let me know if not xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Ooohhh yeah I know what you mean now hun! Thank you for verifying that for me. I totally agree to be honest :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Its ok, no problem. 

I have just had one of those pictures. Feeling like it is telling me something.

Picture attached. Tell me if you can see anything, if that is ok? I won't say what I can see as of yet but once I saw it I was like woahhh!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







Harewood house (31).jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - OMG!!!! I see the shape of a baby inside the womb with a Heartbeat?!? :D xxx


----------



## Prayntrust

Hey all I'm new here. I ran across this website and decided to subscribe. 
I'm 6DPO and very on edge, cranky, and grouchy. My throat is sore and my temp spiked two notes ago. Do any of you have these symptoms at 6DPO?

Any input?


----------



## Excalibur

PrayNTrust - Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hi: 

I'm not too sure about your symptoms to be honest, I have heard that cold like symptoms are a good sign? When do you plan on testing? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - OMG!!!! I see the shape of a baby inside the womb with a Heartbeat?!? :D xxx

Oh my gosh. How weird that you can see it too!! I can see two though, opposite each other. Can you see that?

Very very weird, at the bottom of the picture there is a little spec too. 

Attached is another picture taken seconds before. Look at the sun at the top as well as the embryo like shape. Wow!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Harewood house (30).jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Zebra2023

There is also a purple circle over the first picture I posted. Girl?!? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - That is definetly a sign! :D I think you might be having a baby girl, according to that picture. It's like different stages of the baby's growth right? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - That is definetly a sign! :D I think you might be having a baby girl, according to that picture. It's like different stages of the baby's growth right? xxx

I really think it is. I also think it is a girl. I felt like it was a girl from the start. Even though I am craving chicken. Yet I crave chocolate and sweets too. Yeah it looks like that as well. Maybe it is that or possibly twins. Will soon find out I hope!!

I am spooked but I love that picture. 

Thanks for that Excalibur xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Aww, maybe your instincts are right then? All the signs are leading to it? :D Aww, I can't wait to see your scan pictures! :happydance: 

You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Aww, maybe your instincts are right then? All the signs are leading to it? :D Aww, I can't wait to see your scan pictures! :happydance:
> 
> You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx

Could well be, it seems that way. They are yeah. I can't wait for my scan now, so excited. Will be posting pictures up here right away.

I am heading off to bed now. Night night. Sweet dreams :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yay! I can't wait hehe :dust:

Night night hun, sweet dreams :dust: :hugs: xxx


----------



## wannabelly

yes i am 9dpo and have cramps and have been biting everyones head off all day long i just want it to go away lol oh and so tired all day


----------



## WeeNat

:hi: Hello PrayNTrust and wannabelly, welcome to the thread.

Zebra - Really cool pictures!! I can see a baby too with a heart beat with a purple ring around it!! I hope this is a good sign for you.

Hi Excalibur, 4dpo today :happydance:..

I awoke about 5am this morning because of a dull ache in my back and the left side of my whomb... (it felt it was there and not stomach). Took me ages to get back asleep. Also sweating this morning and woke with a stuffy nose.

I hope everyone is well this fine morning x x x


----------



## Dutchy

I'm 11dpo and no AF yet......


----------



## Excalibur

Wannabelly - Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hi: 

WeeNat - Yay! 4DPO! :happydance: :yipee: Ooo hopefully it's a good sign! :thumbup: I have a stuffy nose today, think it's the weather climate changing :nope: 

Dutchy - Hope it stays that way! :witch: :growlmad: :af: :dust: 

x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

well i'm out and the :witch: is in, on to the next month of TTC, tiring that it is :-(


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> :hi: Hello PrayNTrust and wannabelly, welcome to the thread.
> 
> Zebra - Really cool pictures!! I can see a baby too with a heart beat with a purple ring around it!! I hope this is a good sign for you.
> 
> Hi Excalibur, 4dpo today :happydance:..
> 
> I awoke about 5am this morning because of a dull ache in my back and the left side of my whomb... (it felt it was there and not stomach). Took me ages to get back asleep. Also sweating this morning and woke with a stuffy nose.
> 
> I hope everyone is well this fine morning x x x

I am so amazed that other people can see it as well as me. I am feeling really positive about the picture. Love it.

Thank you ladies :D xxx

That is a good sign Weenat!! I currently have a cold as of this morning. Ughhh xxx




Dutchy said:


> I'm 11dpo and no AF yet......

Hope it stays away for you xxx




Cajadaem said:


> well i'm out and the :witch: is in, on to the next month of TTC, tiring that it is :-(

Sorry to hear that :( Good luck for next month :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Is it possible to have a little 'bump' at 7 weeks 6 days. 8 weeks tomorrow? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Really sorry the :witch: got you! :growlmad: I wish you all the best of luck for next month hun :dust: :hugs: xxx

Zebra - It depends how big bean is as to wether you'll have a bump or not just yet :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Hmm it says blueberry but tomorrow that will change. Not sure what too mind. My stomach looks big. My partner commented on how it looks like a bump. I was like hmm does it!!? :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I can't work out what tomorrow's fruit will be :haha: Aww bless him, you must have a little bump then :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I can't either, it is hiding :haha:

What you think? It does look a little bump like. Ignore my work clothes :haha: xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00474-20120327-1515.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Awwww!!!! Definetly looks like a baby bump to me! Sooo cute!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> Dutchy - Hope it stays that way! :witch: :growlmad: :af: :dust:
> 
> x x x

Thank you Excalibur! 
Yes I hope it stays that way too. Still cramping, have been for 2 weeks now, tired, moody still, nipples tingling. There might be hope yet.:thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - You're welcome hun :D There definetly might be hope yet, you are far from out! :D


----------



## Dutchy

Zebra2023 said:


> I can't either, it is hiding :haha:
> 
> What you think? It does look a little bump like. Ignore my work clothes :haha: xxx

Definitely looks like a bump to me!!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dutchy

Am scared to test though. I've read that 11 dpo might be a bit early.


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Awwww!!!! Definetly looks like a baby bump to me! Sooo cute!! :happydance: xxx

:happydance: Feeling all sorts today, as well as last night. Something is very active. All this stretching and moving of things. Too early for little bean even though it can move around at 8 weeks xxx



Dutchy said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Dutchy - Hope it stays that way! :witch: :growlmad: :af: :dust:
> 
> x x x
> 
> Thank you Excalibur!
> Yes I hope it stays that way too. Still cramping, have been for 2 weeks now, tired, moody still, nipples tingling. There might be hope yet.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Good signs. I hope it stays away for you. Fingers crossed :dust: xx



Dutchy said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I can't either, it is hiding :haha:
> 
> What you think? It does look a little bump like. Ignore my work clothes :haha: xxx
> 
> Definitely looks like a bump to me!!:kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Kool :)

Thanks ladies xxx :)


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Yeah 11DPO is still early days yet, test whenever you are ready hun :hugs: 

Zebra - Ooo that's amazing! Yeah it probably will be things stretching hun, still cute though hehe :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Sure is :) xxx

I am so tired *yawn* 

How is everyone today then ? xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Thank you girls! I've got hot flashes and dizziness too. I hope it's all good as I'm very jealous or Zabra's bump! :blush:


----------



## Zebra2023

Dutchy said:


> Thank you girls! I've got hot flashes and dizziness too. I hope it's all good as I'm very jealous or Zabra's bump! :blush:

Keep us informed, fingers crossed and lots of dust :dust: You will have a bump soon :D good signs, bound to be your lucky month :happydance: xxx

Careful with feeling dizzy, I felt mega dizzy today while I was at work. I had to sit down for at least 10 minutes and drink lots of water. Didn't help with the weather and running around trying to get everything done :)


----------



## Dutchy

Zebra2023 said:


> Dutchy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls! I've got hot flashes and dizziness too. I hope it's all good as I'm very jealous or Zabra's bump! :blush:
> 
> Keep us informed, fingers crossed and lots of dust :dust: You will have a bump soon :D good signs, bound to be your lucky month :happydance: xxx
> 
> Careful with feeling dizzy, I felt mega dizzy today while I was at work. I had to sit down for at least 10 minutes and drink lots of water. Didn't help with the weather and running around trying to get everything done :)Click to expand...

Will do and thanks Zebra!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

You're welcome :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Looks like you'll be having an early night tonight then? :o 

I'm not too bad thank you, went for a nice stroll with OH this afternoon, the weather was lovely, 19 Degrees! It's about time we had a decent summer! :haha: I wish 5th April would hurry up then I can POAS :rofl: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Looks like you'll be having an early night tonight then? :o
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you, went for a nice stroll with OH this afternoon, the weather was lovely, 19 Degrees! It's about time we had a decent summer! :haha: I wish 5th April would hurry up then I can POAS :rofl: xxx

Possibly, I can't keep my eyes open.

Aww that sounds lovely. I am jealous, I was at work and now my partner is until half 8. So we have had to miss it :( He has a day off tomorrow yet I am at work. Next day off together is Friday, weather won't be as nice then apparently. Booo!! 

Me too, for both you and Weenat and myself. I want to see :bfp: and my little bean :D :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Aww bless, I'm sure you will get your time out in the sun, I think it's around for a while, I hope so anyway!! 

Aww thank you hun, I really hope we can join you soon. Hope that :witch: stays away! :af: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

well i have decided, as this will be my 5th month ttc, and its never taken this long and also i've never had cycle issues, i am going to see my doctor next week see if i can convince them to do me some blood tests at 7 DPO this cycle to check my progesterone levels re a leutal phase defect, might be able to do something about it then, rather than wait and wait, but then i think i may have to bend over backwards with them just to get help, due to the fact i already have kids, they wont see it as serious, and also that i am overwieght, they will expect me to lose weight first, but it has never gotten in my way before, and to be fair, if i had to wait until i lost weight i would probably never have any help, as it just doesnt happen for me, i have struggled for years, but just cant shift it, i have underactive thyroid which makes it hard, it was my struggle with my weight and after years of frequest visits to docs and various diet pills they gave me ect that they decided to test for thyroid, since then i have been on thyroxine, and no longer have diet pills, they are pointless. But i do think i will struggle to get help from docs due to weight and already having kids........................but i at least want the blood test, just so i know!!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Aww bless, I'm sure you will get your time out in the sun, I think it's around for a while, I hope so anyway!!
> 
> Aww thank you hun, I really hope we can join you soon. Hope that :witch: stays away! :af: xxx

Weather says come Friday it will be cloudy and rather cold. I hope they are wrong :) Want to go out and enjoy it, it is gorgeous. Lovely early summer :)

I hope so too, really looking forward to having pregnant buddies. Fingers crossed AF stays away!! :dust:

You know...I have been thinking. I haven't put on weight but it seems I have a bump. Yet my partner has. Haaaa, he is getting my weight instead of me. Yipeee. That 1lb soon disappeared :haha: xxx

He ate all of his pick 'n' mix last night too. There were loads and all. He just wants sugar, sugar, sugar :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Aww, I hope the weather is here to stay for a while, at least so you and OH can gather up some sunshine! :D 

If it doesn't happen for us this time then I'm going to be sooooo messy on my Birthday!! :haha: 

The males seem to get our symptoms sometimes lol, they share sympathy pains, maybe that's what your OH is getting? :haha: Better than on you right? :D xxx

Cajadaem - Tell the Doctors where to go!! Tell them you want/need help, if they refuse you then they are not very good Doctors? :wacko: I would play bloody hell with them until I got what I needed :rofl: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> well i have decided, as this will be my 5th month ttc, and its never taken this long and also i've never had cycle issues, i am going to see my doctor next week see if i can convince them to do me some blood tests at 7 DPO this cycle to check my progesterone levels re a leutal phase defect, might be able to do something about it then, rather than wait and wait, but then i think i may have to bend over backwards with them just to get help, due to the fact i already have kids, they wont see it as serious, and also that i am overwieght, they will expect me to lose weight first, but it has never gotten in my way before, and to be fair, if i had to wait until i lost weight i would probably never have any help, as it just doesnt happen for me, i have struggled for years, but just cant shift it, i have underactive thyroid which makes it hard, it was my struggle with my weight and after years of frequest visits to docs and various diet pills they gave me ect that they decided to test for thyroid, since then i have been on thyroxine, and no longer have diet pills, they are pointless. But i do think i will struggle to get help from docs due to weight and already having kids........................but i at least want the blood test, just so i know!!!!

I hope they help you and do something for you. I know how it feels when they don't. It is annoying. Let us know how it goes. Good luck xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Aww, I hope the weather is here to stay for a while, at least so you and OH can gather up some sunshine! :D
> 
> If it doesn't happen for us this time then I'm going to be sooooo messy on my Birthday!! :haha:
> 
> The males seem to get our symptoms sometimes lol, they share sympathy pains, maybe that's what your OH is getting? :haha: Better than on you right? :D xxx
> 
> Cajadaem - Tell the Doctors where to go!! Tell them you want/need help, if they refuse you then they are not very good Doctors? :wacko: I would play bloody hell with them until I got what I needed :rofl: xxx

Thank you :) we will soon see come Friday.

:haha: I hope it does. Dust dust dust :dust: :D

Haha sure is! He has got my weight, the odd back pain, sickness and cravings. I have all those mostly apart from weight. Love it!! :D It will creep up on me though. Can't wait to have a big bump :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Very true hun :D Fingers crossed it stays nice! 

Thank you hun :dust: 

Aww bless lol, yeah no doubt it will creep up on you when you least expect it! :o xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Very true hun :D Fingers crossed it stays nice!
> 
> Thank you hun :dust:
> 
> Aww bless lol, yeah no doubt it will creep up on you when you least expect it! :o xxx

You're welcome :)

:haha: 8 weeks tomorrow, that has crept on me. Where has the time gone :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - 8 weeks?!? Wow!! They do say, time flies when you are having fun! :haha: Wish the time would go quick for me! :( Lol xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Evening everyone... wow its been busy on here tonight!!

Cajadaem - Im sorry AF came!! I know each time my period comes i feel deflated and fed up! I hope the docotors can offer some help. Weight seems to be the only thing they tend to use and it really bothers me. Not everyone is designed to be a certain BMI.. I have always had a bigger chest and a big booty but do they take that into consideration? Not everyone is made the same!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.... x

Zebra - Loving the wee bump pic, 8 weeks already...!!!!!!! x

Excalibur - I want to POAS too!!!! :haha: x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I think I'll end up POAS before 5th April :haha: xxx

My OH just made tea but I have left most of it, I feel stuffed and keep getting little twinges in my lower abdomen? :wacko:


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - I think I'll end up POAS before 5th April :haha: xxx
> 
> My OH just made tea but I have left most of it, I feel stuffed and keep getting little twinges in my lower abdomen? :wacko:

Ooooooooo..... Its exciting isnt it! Maybe this is something happening in there??

I had a MD today, i didnt enjoy it at all:shrug:... not like me...
I have been cramping on and off today! I have no idea whats going on? Ive never had this before! Plus i have had a sore lower back all day! I dont know if i am imagining this but my nipples feel sensitive?? Not sore but just feel more... Im not SS honest :haha: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - It's definetly exciting! I hope all these symptoms we are getting are good signs! :thumbup: 

I have had lower backache aswell, and constipation AGAIN :blush: Fingers crossed huh? I think I'll probably start testing from 6DPO :rofl: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - It's definetly exciting! I hope all these symptoms we are getting are good signs! :thumbup:
> 
> I have had lower backache aswell, and constipation AGAIN :blush: Fingers crossed huh? I think I'll probably start testing from 6DPO :rofl: xxx

Im the oppisit... I have diarrhea :blush: ( i know TMI :haha:).

6 dpo :rofl:... what ya like, but i have to admit, i was itching to test today! :haha:.. waste of time i know!

I hope these are good signs for our :bfp:s x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Aww sorry to hear hun, hope it eases for you soon. It's awful! :hugs: 

Haha I know, I just like POAS and want to find out as early as possible :haha: 

I so hope they are good signs for us hun! Keep my fingers crossed..and toes :haha: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Aww sorry to hear hun, hope it eases for you soon. It's awful! :hugs:
> 
> Haha I know, I just like POAS and want to find out as early as possible :haha:
> 
> I so hope they are good signs for us hun! Keep my fingers crossed..and toes :haha: xxx

Thanks Excalibur x x :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - 8 weeks?!? Wow!! They do say, time flies when you are having fun! :haha: Wish the time would go quick for me! :( Lol xxx

Sure do!! If it is for me it is for you. Just won't feel like it :winkwink: :D xxx



WeeNat said:


> Evening everyone... wow its been busy on here tonight!!
> 
> Cajadaem - Im sorry AF came!! I know each time my period comes i feel deflated and fed up! I hope the docotors can offer some help. Weight seems to be the only thing they tend to use and it really bothers me. Not everyone is designed to be a certain BMI.. I have always had a bigger chest and a big booty but do they take that into consideration? Not everyone is made the same!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.... x
> 
> Zebra - Loving the wee bump pic, 8 weeks already...!!!!!!! x
> 
> Excalibur - I want to POAS too!!!! :haha: x

Evening Weenat,

Thank you :)

Good signs you have there. Hope it isn't too painful xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - It's going quite quick to be honest, keeping myself busy with Crocheting etc hehe :D xxx

I'm off to bed now ladies, night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Morning all, how is everyone? My cramping has stopped today... Just a giggle now and again. I've noticed I have to lee on the side that it cramps to feel comfortable.... Anywhox hope you have a tangtastic day x x


----------



## Dutchy

Morning!!

I think I'm good, feeling a bit weird still, praying AF to stay away. 
Am 12 dpo and still have cramping that feels like pressure, creamy//watery cm, dizzy, tired, moody, irritable. Cried again when watching another nature programme and a rabbit got chased by a fox......completely and utterly upset about something I would usually say 'ah, poor rabbit but that's nature' to. And my hips hurt, legs hurt, exercising is not going well. I get tired very easily and lower back ache.

No sore bbs, never had. I don't even get them when I am getting my AF.


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :D

WeeNat - Hoepfully the cramping was a good sign! :thumbup: Think I'm going to get some more tests today from the £1, I am addicted to poas! :rofl: xxx

Dutchy - Have you tested yet? Your symptoms sound very promising! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Good Morning Excalibur!

No I haven't tested yet...I don't want to see a BFN so am waiting a couple more days hoping AF doesn't come and this pressure/cramping is my uterus stretching.

I hope they are good signs too xxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Good Morning Dutchy 

Aww that's understandable. I really hope the witch stays away for you! :dust: 

Fingers and toes are crossed xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Am having everything crossed so tightly that I'm getting even more cramps in all sorts of places then just my tummy :laugh2:

How are you getting on??

xx


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Aww bless :haha: Don't cross things too much, you will cut off your blood circulation :winkwink: 

I'm not too bad thank you, 5DPO today, will probably cave and test tomorrow :rofl: xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Hihi I will try not to do that :loopy:

It might be a bit too early to test on 5dpo but I can fully understand!! I try to keep busy with all sorts of things but mostly it's my tummy getting all the attention. Especially now I get soooooo hungry all day long, I'm like a bottomless pit...everything I eat will magically disappear! :winkwink:


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - I will be 6DPO tomorrow, it helps to pass the time testing everyday :haha: 

I did it last time, started testing from 1DPO right until AF came, it passed soooo quick! It's a bit of fun and keeps my mind from thinking am I pregnant or not all the time :winkwink: 

Aww, being hungry a lot is a good sign :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Thanks! 

I read all sorts of forums on the internet to try and find info on anything new I feel or whether I can try and get a definite answer to keep off testing :wacko:

Instead it sometimes just makes me confused.....maybe I should take up testing as another hobby :laugh2:

I would like this cramping to stop though, it's getting annoying now. :blush:


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - That's exactly what I do, if I feel something I have never felt before, I look it up and get some answers. 

I am a POAS addict so I can't really help you in what you decide :haha: 

Aww hun, hope the cramping stops soon :hugs:


----------



## RosieB1977

Hello!! 
I am 5dpo as well, I am unsure if I am symptom spotting(I am on my first round of Clomid). I have cramps and twinges, extremely emotional, gaggy and I pee A LOT.
It may just me being crazy though... 

I had the worst pain 2 days ago, it was extreme pulling behin my belly button.. I doubled over and had to remain seated.. and this happened 3 times in a row for about 20 minutes about 30 minutes apart. I don't know if that is a clomid side effect or what.

I hate waiting.. but I am going to wait until I have a missed AF before I test... C'mon April 6th!!


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> Dutchy - That's exactly what I do, if I feel something I have never felt before, I look it up and get some answers.
> 
> I am a POAS addict so I can't really help you in what you decide :haha:
> 
> Aww hun, hope the cramping stops soon :hugs:

Oh it's all ok as long as I get some good news:winkwink:

xxxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hi: 

Fingers crossed for a BFP for us all! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Definetly! Bring on the BFP's!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello Rosie, welcome to the thread :)

How is everyone today?

I couldn't help myself to not take a test today. I took a normal clear blue one and wow, shows a very dark positive. Pictures will be attached soon.

Is it looking more like it should now? :D Way darker than the control line.

Are we all still getting good signs. Fingers are still crossed :bfp: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Here we are xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0294.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WeeNat

Hey everyone....

Hi:hi: Rosie... Ive been cramping since 4dpo... i hope this is a good sign. GL :dust:

Zebra - WOW.. thats a fantastic line :happydance:!!!! You should go and throw that at the docotors :haha:

How is everyone tonight??? x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Hey everyone....
> 
> Hi:hi: Rosie... Ive been cramping since 4dpo... i hope this is a good sign. GL :dust:
> 
> Zebra - WOW.. thats a fantastic line :happydance:!!!! You should go and throw that at the docotors :haha:
> 
> How is everyone tonight??? x x x

Hey Weenat,

Haha that sounds like a good idea. Tempting :haha:

I am good thank you, very hungry mind. My partner ate all the prawn crackers! :cry: I am a lover of chinese at the moment. Never used to like it :haha:

How are you? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Mmmmm chinese.... Im loving Fruit, and believe me i like it now and again but im soooo enjoying them lately... and fruit smoothies!! (it could be because i have banned chocolate) :haha:

Im ok tonight... cramping has eased off today, only now and again!


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Mmmmm chinese.... Im loving Fruit, and believe me i like it now and again but im soooo enjoying them lately... and fruit smoothies!! (it could be because i have banned chocolate) :haha:
> 
> Im ok tonight... cramping has eased off today, only now and again!

I got a few cravings for fruit too. Pineapple mainly. Fancied melon but it tasted horrible!! Mmm chocolate. You can't resist choccy :) nom nom lol :haha:

Glad you are. Still good sign! Here is hoping you get a :bfp: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm chinese.... Im loving Fruit, and believe me i like it now and again but im soooo enjoying them lately... and fruit smoothies!! (it could be because i have banned chocolate) :haha:
> 
> Im ok tonight... cramping has eased off today, only now and again!
> 
> I got a few cravings for fruit too. Pineapple mainly. Fancied melon but it tasted horrible!! Mmm chocolate. You can't resist choccy :) nom nom lol :haha:
> 
> Glad you are. Still good sign! Here is hoping you get a :bfp: xxxClick to expand...

I LOVE LOVE LOVE fresh Pineapple!!! But too much is bad when preggers...

I have to resist the creamy scrummy chocolate... dont miss it as much as i thought i would.

I do hope its good signs... but so hard to tell in the TWW!! x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Mmmmm chinese.... Im loving Fruit, and believe me i like it now and again but im soooo enjoying them lately... and fruit smoothies!! (it could be because i have banned chocolate) :haha:
> 
> Im ok tonight... cramping has eased off today, only now and again!
> 
> I got a few cravings for fruit too. Pineapple mainly. Fancied melon but it tasted horrible!! Mmm chocolate. You can't resist choccy :) nom nom lol :haha:
> 
> Glad you are. Still good sign! Here is hoping you get a :bfp: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE fresh Pineapple!!! But too much is bad when preggers...
> 
> I have to resist the creamy scrummy chocolate... dont miss it as much as i thought i would.
> 
> I do hope its good signs... but so hard to tell in the TWW!! xClick to expand...

Pineapple is bad? Ooo really? How so? I best cut down on it, eeek. 

I can't resist it, love anything chocolatey at the moment with the odd savoury.

I hope the TWW goes quick for you!! :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

> Pineapple is bad? Ooo really? How so? I best cut down on it, eeek.
> 
> I can't resist it, love anything chocolatey at the moment with the odd savoury.
> 
> I hope the TWW goes quick for you!! :dust: xxx

_Is it safe to take pineapple during pregnancy? Is it advisable at the end of a pregnancy to take pineapple juice or eat the flesh in order to bring on labour?

Maybe.

Eating pineapple or drinking pineapple juice is said to be an old wives tale to bring on labour for woman past their due date. Large amounts of pineapple juice can, in fact, cause uterine contractions. Its for this reason that in early pregnancy, its often suggested that you dont drink pineapple juice in excess amounts.

Why pineapple can cause contractions

Fresh pineapple contains Bromelain which can also soften the cervix . But it is said that it takes large quantities to have any effect which can also result in diarrhea. Some women say that theyve had zero problems having plenty of pineapple and pineapple and pineapple juice during pregnancy and others claim it brought on labour.

The verdict on pineapple during pregnancy? 

Some would say that you should eat it in moderation and watch for any signs of problems before your due date.

If youre at or past your due date, it might help you bring on labour
_


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Pineapple is bad? Ooo really? How so? I best cut down on it, eeek.
> 
> I can't resist it, love anything chocolatey at the moment with the odd savoury.
> 
> I hope the TWW goes quick for you!! :dust: xxx
> 
> _Is it safe to take pineapple during pregnancy? Is it advisable at the end of a pregnancy to take pineapple juice or eat the flesh in order to bring on labour?
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Eating pineapple or drinking pineapple juice is said to be an old wives tale to bring on labour for woman past their due date. Large amounts of pineapple juice can, in fact, cause uterine contractions. Its for this reason that in early pregnancy, its often suggested that you dont drink pineapple juice in excess amounts.
> 
> Why pineapple can cause contractions
> 
> Fresh pineapple contains Bromelain which can also soften the cervix . But it is said that it takes large quantities to have any effect which can also result in diarrhea. Some women say that theyve had zero problems having plenty of pineapple and pineapple and pineapple juice during pregnancy and others claim it brought on labour.
> 
> The verdict on pineapple during pregnancy?
> 
> Some would say that you should eat it in moderation and watch for any signs of problems before your due date.
> 
> If youre at or past your due date, it might help you bring on labour
> _Click to expand...

Thank you for that Weenat :)

Cutting down on pineapple now. Must resist!!

xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Your welcome hun but It will be hard... its sooooo nice!!! x


----------



## RosieB1977

WeeNat said:


> Hey everyone....
> 
> Hi:hi: Rosie... Ive been cramping since 4dpo... i hope this is a good sign. GL :dust:
> 
> Zebra - WOW.. thats a fantastic line :happydance:!!!! You should go and throw that at the docotors :haha:
> 
> How is everyone tonight??? x x x

Thanks!! I hope it's good news for everyone here!!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Let the BFP's to continue to roll in!!!


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Rosie... i hope so...x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Your welcome hun but It will be hard... its sooooo nice!!! x

Agreed :cry:

I am hungry, I want pineapple with chocolate sauce poured over it! Lol...xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee...now that sounds nice!!!! x


----------



## Zebra2023

I think a late night trip to Asda is in order. That is me cutting down on pineapple out the window. I haven't had any for two days :haha: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Well, at least you tried :haha:! 

Im heading off now... Night Night x x


----------



## Dutchy

Zebra2023 said:


> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Your welcome hun but It will be hard... its sooooo nice!!! x
> 
> Agreed :cry:
> 
> I am hungry, I want pineapple with chocolate sauce poured over it! Lol...xxxClick to expand...

Do you feel hungry ALL the time, bottomless pit like? I don't snack a lot but I've been craving cake and cookies a lot! That will be a problem when I get pregnant stay a whale when the little one enters the world.

If I'm pregnant. 13 dpo, not tested, heavy cramps, exhausted, back pain, lefs hurt, dizzy, white creamy cm sometimes watery. I'm going to wait a a couple more day....well at least until tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## WeeNat

You have more willpower than me, i would have tested by now Dutchy!! x x


----------



## Cajadaem

hiya everyone and new people


----------



## Dutchy

WeeNat said:


> You have more willpower than me, i would have tested by now Dutchy!! x x

Oh I don't know...it's me reading everywhere that I might too early and get a BFN vwhich keeps me from it I gues.......though this cramping that starts like AF cramping but goes round my hips and to my back.


----------



## Cajadaem

well, i have been awaiting full AF for the past 2 days. have only had a very light and scant discharge of predominantly brown blood on both these days, not enough to fill a cotton ball on either day. i am still experiencing horrible AF pains tho, which is still making me think AF is on her way. only thing is, i did 3 tests this morning, an IC, a superdrug, and an FRER. The 2 cheaper ones had the very faintest of lines, but the FRER is without a doubt a :bfp:

I have included a picture of the FRER taken with my phone, and to be fair the line is darker in person!!
Due to most definate period pain i am experiencing i am going to wait until the weekend a re-test, either my period will come or the line will get darker ?? not getting hope up too much yet tho :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2170.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dutchy

That's very exciting Cajadeam! May I ask how many dpo you are? I want to wait until tomorrow when I'm 14 dpo


----------



## Cajadaem

Dutchy said:


> That's very exciting Cajadeam! May I ask how many dpo you are? I want to wait until tomorrow when I'm 14 dpo

I am 10dpo today :thumbup:


----------



## Cajadaem

i did the test with my FMU


----------



## Dutchy

Am definitely testing tomorrow morning then....I read everywhere (the nerd that I am, poor child) that 10 dpo is too early for most women......


----------



## WeeNat

Morning everyone... i dont want to over excite myself but ive had pinkish/peachy type cm on my panties this morning? I also woke up at 4 am needing the toilet and i had a booming headache!! I know i should ss but its hard not to in the TWW! Also, my chart skyrocketed this morning!!....What do you guys think? Am i wishfull thinking? x
Good luck with testing Dutchy x


----------



## Cajadaem

hi WeeNat. not sure on the temp as i havent done it before this month, but the CM is a good sign


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Well, at least you tried :haha:!
> 
> Im heading off now... Night Night x x

I just had too :haha:



Dutchy said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> Your welcome hun but It will be hard... its sooooo nice!!! x
> 
> Agreed :cry:
> 
> I am hungry, I want pineapple with chocolate sauce poured over it! Lol...xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you feel hungry ALL the time, bottomless pit like? I don't snack a lot but I've been craving cake and cookies a lot! That will be a problem when I get pregnant stay a whale when the little one enters the world.
> 
> If I'm pregnant. 13 dpo, not tested, heavy cramps, exhausted, back pain, lefs hurt, dizzy, white creamy cm sometimes watery. I'm going to wait a a couple more day....well at least until tomorrow :winkwink:Click to expand...

I do yeah, I always want to eat. If I have just eaten I am still hungry. It is mad!! I am hungry now...mmm food!!



Cajadaem said:


> well, i have been awaiting full AF for the past 2 days. have only had a very light and scant discharge of predominantly brown blood on both these days, not enough to fill a cotton ball on either day. i am still experiencing horrible AF pains tho, which is still making me think AF is on her way. only thing is, i did 3 tests this morning, an IC, a superdrug, and an FRER. The 2 cheaper ones had the very faintest of lines, but the FRER is without a doubt a :bfp:
> 
> I have included a picture of the FRER taken with my phone, and to be fair the line is darker in person!!
> Due to most definate period pain i am experiencing i am going to wait until the weekend a re-test, either my period will come or the line will get darker ?? not getting hope up too much yet tho :dohh:

Positive is a positive!!? Keep us informed :D Good luck.



WeeNat said:


> Morning everyone... i dont want to over excite myself but ive had pinkish/peachy type cm on my panties this morning? I also woke up at 4 am needing the toilet and i had a booming headache!! I know i should ss but its hard not to in the TWW! Also, my chart skyrocketed this morning!!....What do you guys think? Am i wishfull thinking? x
> Good luck with testing Dutchy x

Good signs!! :happydance:

I feel like a whale today, my back and stomach feel so tight!! Makes me walk funny :haha:


----------



## WeeNat

Got my headache back!!! Thanks zebra, I hope this is good signs. X


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Got my headache back!!! Thanks zebra, I hope this is good signs. X

It certainly sounds like it Weenat! Woohoo!! :dust: :happydance: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

:happydance: me too... but you know what the TWW is like. Anything can be a sign :haha: x


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> :happydance: me too... but you know what the TWW is like. Anything can be a sign :haha: x

TWW is very hard, all this waiting and the symptoms. Not knowing what to think. All we can do is hope!! Fingers crossed :dust:

I hate waiting :)


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - That is definetly a BFP! Congratulations hun, I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Your test looks a lot better now hun, that's how it should look :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Your test looks a lot better now hun, that's how it should look :thumbup: xxx

I was shocked at how fast it came up. It is obvious that more pricey tests are better. Those cheap ones won't give me a darker line. It is always the same. FRER and Clearblue are better, shows up how it should :D The cheap opk's showed darker than the cheap pregnancy tests which is weird. Thanks Excalibur.

Did you have a good night? I like Yates's :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - You're welcome hun :hugs: Yeah it just goes to show that you pay for quality :D 

I had a great night thank you hun, was rough this morning but just having an Ice Lolly and it seems to have cured my headache and hangover :haha: It's £1 a pint on Wednesday nights so wasn't bad :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - You're welcome hun :hugs: Yeah it just goes to show that you pay for quality :D
> 
> I had a great night thank you hun, was rough this morning but just having an Ice Lolly and it seems to have cured my headache and hangover :haha: It's £1 a pint on Wednesday nights so wasn't bad :winkwink: xxx

Sure does. The doctors/nurses should get them in. Using the cheapo ones. Grr!

Good stuff! Ooo an ice lolly. That sounds so lovely. Mmm :haha: £1 a pint is good. I don't like beer/lager though. More of a wine person. I am avoiding alcohol for a while. Was tempted to have a bucks fizz when I went to a wedding fair the other day, put it back down and got orange juice xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yeah they should, bloody cheapo's :haha: My OH just read an article online that they are taking the £1 HPT's out of the shop as apparently they are all faulty, I got my BFP on one of those last time so must have gotten lucky! 

That Ice Lolly cured my hangover at least. Might go and get another one later, it was nom nom! I find that wine gives me a really bad headache, feels like it's being hit with a hammer over and over :o I know all alcohol gives you a hangover but wine..ugh..not for me lol.

Aww you did well to have an Orange juice instead of Bucks Fizz. I won't drink when pregnant, when we found out I was pregnant on 23rd December, I never touched a drop of alcohol all the way through Christmas and New Year, OH's birthday is on 2nd January and I didn't drink on that either. I was a good girl but still MC..:nope: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Yeah they should, bloody cheapo's :haha: My OH just read an article online that they are taking the £1 HPT's out of the shop as apparently they are all faulty, I got my BFP on one of those last time so must have gotten lucky!
> 
> That Ice Lolly cured my hangover at least. Might go and get another one later, it was nom nom! I find that wine gives me a really bad headache, feels like it's being hit with a hammer over and over :o I know all alcohol gives you a hangover but wine..ugh..not for me lol.
> 
> Aww you did well to have an Orange juice instead of Bucks Fizz. I won't drink when pregnant, when we found out I was pregnant on 23rd December, I never touched a drop of alcohol all the way through Christmas and New Year, OH's birthday is on 2nd January and I didn't drink on that either. I was a good girl but still MC..:nope: xxx

Oooo have you got a link to this please? All the stress i went through with the doctors using them. Disgusting. They need to use better tests, idiots they are. 

Mmm, can I have one please. Sounds lovely :D :haha: I guess everyone is different! :) 

Best way really, scared of doing anything me. Aww no :( bet that was awful. My partner drinks alcohol sometimes, not much mind. He drinks lots of energy drinks though. I can't even have them. Winds me up :haha: 

I am so sleepy *yawn* xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

hi all once again, had a hectic day so far, just managing to sit and chill for a bit, how is everyone today, isnt the sunshine gorgeous!!!??


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Just been looking for the link hun but can't find it now :( Yeah they do need to use better tests, don't like spending much money do they? :growlmad: 

I shall get you an Ice Lolly :haha: 

Yeah I bet you are hun, I would be the same, when we get our BFP I'm going to do nothing! Sit on my bottom all day :rofl: 

Aww, early night for you? :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Hiya hun :hi: 

The weather is lovely today! 17 Degrees it says on my phone, was 19 Degrees yesterday and the day before. It's about time we had a good summer! :D xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

i went out in the car today, was in it for a couple of hours there and back, and the whole time it said 20 degrees


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> hi all once again, had a hectic day so far, just managing to sit and chill for a bit, how is everyone today, isnt the sunshine gorgeous!!!??

Hello. It is gorgeous, I love it. Supposed to go down hill on Saturday. Boo! Loving the picture :D I have my first pregnancy buddy. Hoping it will be more soon. Need more :bfp: xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Just been looking for the link hun but can't find it now :( Yeah they do need to use better tests, don't like spending much money do they? :growlmad:
> 
> I shall get you an Ice Lolly :haha:
> 
> Yeah I bet you are hun, I would be the same, when we get our BFP I'm going to do nothing! Sit on my bottom all day :rofl:
> 
> Aww, early night for you? :D xxx

They don't no. Tight gits! Aww, no worries, thank you anyway.

:happydance: Ooo lovely, could really eat one right about now.

Haha, don't blame you. We deserve it :D Although I keep nesting. Cleaning after cleaning. Nice to sit down though :haha:

I just a saw spider scutter across the floor. Ughhhh! That is two I have seen today. Do not like xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Possibly an early night, I have a day off tomorrow so might have a late night with OH and watch TV. Got a lot to catch up with. We are going to his parents soon when he gets back from work for tea :D


----------



## Cajadaem

also, i do find it funny, i have been buying little baby bits every now and then whilst TTC, as said before, like to spread it out. Well last week i bought a white (neutral) knitted hat off ebay, as the hats you buy in the shops are always too big for the baby when they are born, and they always like to put a hat on his/her head shortly after the birth to help keep the heat in baby, as newborns cant quite do it themselves so well at first. Well........ the hat arrived in the post today, i know i have been expecting it, it just tickles me it arrives the day i get a :bfp:


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> also, i do find it funny, i have been buying little baby bits every now and then whilst TTC, as said before, like to spread it out. Well last week i bought a white (neutral) knitted hat off ebay, as the hats you buy in the shops are always too big for the baby when they are born, and they always like to put a hat on his/her head shortly after the birth to help keep the heat in baby, as newborns cant quite do it themselves so well at first. Well........ the hat arrived in the post today, i know i have been expecting it, it just tickles me it arrives the day i get a :bfp:

Aww :) It is a lovely feeling buying things isn't it? I have bought quite a few things. I still want to go buy more though. Amazing when it arrives too :D sweet that it arrived on the day of your :bfp: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

he he he, yeah its kool. well fingers crossed its all for real, got really sore boobs too, praying the AF pains do one and it doesnt show its face.
I have a fair bit still from my little ones, so wont need to buy much, certainmy none of the big stuff. so will be looking a little things, tho if it turns out to be a boy there will be a clothing shopping spree as we only have girls things, lol. (i am now going to have a gender scan at 18weeks as staying team yellow is not the best idea) i like to be prepared, lol


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> he he he, yeah its kool. well fingers crossed its all for real, got really sore boobs too, praying the AF pains do one and it doesnt show its face.
> I have a fair bit still from my little ones, so wont need to buy much, certainmy none of the big stuff. so will be looking a little things, tho if it turns out to be a boy there will be a clothing shopping spree as we only have girls things, lol. (i am now going to have a gender scan at 18weeks as staying team yellow is not the best idea) i like to be prepared, lol


Fingers are crossed for you :dust: I hope it doesn't, getting a positive is really good. Surely it is for real!!

Aww, that's cute. This is my first so I will be buying everything :) Haha, always good to be prepared. Let us know!! I can't wait till I find out if I am having a boy or a girl :) xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

he he, having the first and doing all the baby shopping it brill, especially when Asda have a baby event 

yeah i was very impatient with my girls, i had early scans with babybond with both of them, and then gender scans with babybond at 16 weeks. this time though i want to leave it slightly longer, so its a bit better developed so we can get a better opinion. as they will only do gender scans from 16 weeks, earliest, so gonna leave it till 18 weeks this time  but i wont be going elsewhere for my private scans this time round!, first little girl i had all my private scans done with babybond, second little girl i had my gender scan done with a different company as was much cheaper and closer, a mistake i regret, poor quality, so i know i wouldnt use any other than babybond this time. :dust: hoping this little sparkle is a sticky one......................................time will tell


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> he he, having the first and doing all the baby shopping it brill, especially when Asda have a baby event
> 
> yeah i was very impatient with my girls, i had early scans with babybond with both of them, and then gender scans with babybond at 16 weeks. this time though i want to leave it slightly longer, so its a bit better developed so we can get a better opinion. as they will only do gender scans from 16 weeks, earliest, so gonna leave it till 18 weeks this time  but i wont be going elsewhere for my private scans this time round!, first little girl i had all my private scans done with babybond, second little girl i had my gender scan done with a different company as was much cheaper and closer, a mistake i regret, poor quality, so i know i wouldnt use any other than babybond this time. :dust: hoping this little sparkle is a sticky one......................................time will tell

Ooo when do they have baby events? I got bits from kiddicare and mothercare. Ooo and Matalan.

How much do they charge? I have heard private can be expensive. NHS told me to go private if I wanted a scan. I had to fight for one. So rude!! Sounds really cute, bet it feels amazing finding out what we will be having. Here is to a happy healthy 9 months to both of us :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yeah you need to relax more, don't put too much strain on yourself. Ugh, I hate spiders! :( xxx

Cajadaem - Fingers crossed for a sticky bean :dust: xxx

I'm really jealous that you ladies are out buying baby things! I can't wait until we get our BFP! Hopefully we get one this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Yeah you need to relax more, don't put too much strain on yourself. Ugh, I hate spiders! :( xxx
> 
> Cajadaem - Fingers crossed for a sticky bean :dust: xxx
> 
> I'm really jealous that you ladies are out buying baby things! I can't wait until we get our BFP! Hopefully we get one this cycle! :dust:

I am a lazy one as well, I just like to nest. If I do I take it really easier or ask the partner to help if he is home :) won't strain myself to much, want to protect baby any way I can. Me too, they are ugly!! More scared of me though. Wouldn't think so mind with the way I freak out :haha:

You will be buying baby clothes before long :D We could go together when we have big huge bumps lol xxx


----------



## WeeNat

WOW... congratulations Cajadaem!!! A happy and healthy 9 months to you x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

Zebra2023 said:


> Cajadaem said:
> 
> 
> he he, having the first and doing all the baby shopping it brill, especially when Asda have a baby event
> 
> yeah i was very impatient with my girls, i had early scans with babybond with both of them, and then gender scans with babybond at 16 weeks. this time though i want to leave it slightly longer, so its a bit better developed so we can get a better opinion. as they will only do gender scans from 16 weeks, earliest, so gonna leave it till 18 weeks this time  but i wont be going elsewhere for my private scans this time round!, first little girl i had all my private scans done with babybond, second little girl i had my gender scan done with a different company as was much cheaper and closer, a mistake i regret, poor quality, so i know i wouldnt use any other than babybond this time. :dust: hoping this little sparkle is a sticky one......................................time will tell
> 
> Ooo when do they have baby events? I got bits from kiddicare and mothercare. Ooo and Matalan.
> 
> How much do they charge? I have heard private can be expensive. NHS told me to go private if I wanted a scan. I had to fight for one. So rude!! Sounds really cute, bet it feels amazing finding out what we will be having. Here is to a happy healthy 9 months to both of us :D xxxClick to expand...

Babybond charge £79 for a gender scan, different charges for different scans, but to me its well worth it, they are sooooooooooooo much better than the NHS scans, much more personal and excellent pics, i have had 3d scans with my girls too, and will do same again, they are amazing!!!! with my first i even had one at 36weeks, even though babybond didnt really wanna do it as they dont tend to do um past 32-34 weeks as baby a bit squished, but i said do it!!! im paying, it my problem if i dont see anything, but it was amazing i had a lot of fluid so images were clear as a bell !


----------



## Cajadaem

thanks guys  come on, :bfp:'s all round  :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Yes, i hope i get my :bfp: soon!! :) x


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I freak out too if I see a spider lol! Can't believe how something so small can scare us so much :haha: 

That would be great going shopping together with our big bumps :D

Sending lot's of dust to us all for BFP's! My lower abdomen feels quite tender, started last night so I'm hoping it's a good sign!!!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Yeah you need to relax more, don't put too much strain on yourself. Ugh, I hate spiders! :( xxx
> 
> Cajadaem - Fingers crossed for a sticky bean :dust: xxx
> 
> I'm really jealous that you ladies are out buying baby things! I can't wait until we get our BFP! Hopefully we get one this cycle! :dust:




WeeNat said:


> WOW... congratulations Cajadaem!!! A happy and healthy 9 months to you x x x




Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I freak out too if I see a spider lol! Can't believe how something so small can scare us so much :haha:
> 
> That would be great going shopping together with our big bumps :D
> 
> Sending lot's of dust to us all for BFP's! My lower abdomen feels quite tender, started last night so I'm hoping it's a good sign!!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Actually hun, my abdomen was tender, like it was a bit bruised, i noticed it when i went shopping the other night and went to lean on the trolley and it was tender, i was 8DPO then i think................
Then had spotting of brown blood 8 and 9 dpo, i know it doesnt happen to everyone, but i just thought i would share. Also my boob started feeling slightly yender last weekend, i noticed it while i was away, as i seem to always have a tender spot on 1 boob, but this was both. just things i noticed and share :flower:


----------



## Cajadaem

oh and just to note, my temp dipped to the coverline yesterday, with the AF pain and bleeding i thought i was out, but it shot back up again today!


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Thank you for sharing those symptoms with me hun, sounds like I could still be in with a chance, that's what mine feels like, like it's a bit bruised and hurts when I lean on the counter in the kitchen. Fingers crossed it's a good sign for me :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

I hope thats a good sign for you too Excalibur x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Thank you hun :hugs: How are you? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Im good thanks... feel in "cant test limbo" just now :haha:

My headaches have stopped since this afternoon :happydance:... but i feel really (TMI) wet down there, nothing like ive had!!! Dont wanna gross people out!!
Its funny how we can tell people all this stuff but not family or friends :haha: x x x

How are you??


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies how are you all

Had such a busy week haven't had 5 mins to 
Myself :(

Cajadeam congrats on ur bfp that's a good line :)

I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot it's driving me nuts lol
Gave in and tested nada !!! Way to early tho lol

Zebra that test looks 100% better now :)


----------



## WeeNat

Hi Chelle...i hope you have your feet up!! How many dpo are you again??? x x x


----------



## Chelle26

Don't know lol I'm not tracking properly this
Month but af is due next Thursday lol 

I certainly do have em up I've been in the bath
For a whole hour and a half lol water is cold and I'm wrinkly !!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajadaem said:
> 
> 
> he he, having the first and doing all the baby shopping it brill, especially when Asda have a baby event
> 
> yeah i was very impatient with my girls, i had early scans with babybond with both of them, and then gender scans with babybond at 16 weeks. this time though i want to leave it slightly longer, so its a bit better developed so we can get a better opinion. as they will only do gender scans from 16 weeks, earliest, so gonna leave it till 18 weeks this time  but i wont be going elsewhere for my private scans this time round!, first little girl i had all my private scans done with babybond, second little girl i had my gender scan done with a different company as was much cheaper and closer, a mistake i regret, poor quality, so i know i wouldnt use any other than babybond this time. :dust: hoping this little sparkle is a sticky one......................................time will tell
> 
> Ooo when do they have baby events? I got bits from kiddicare and mothercare. Ooo and Matalan.
> 
> How much do they charge? I have heard private can be expensive. NHS told me to go private if I wanted a scan. I had to fight for one. So rude!! Sounds really cute, bet it feels amazing finding out what we will be having. Here is to a happy healthy 9 months to both of us :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Babybond charge £79 for a gender scan, different charges for different scans, but to me its well worth it, they are sooooooooooooo much better than the NHS scans, much more personal and excellent pics, i have had 3d scans with my girls too, and will do same again, they are amazing!!!! with my first i even had one at 36weeks, even though babybond didnt really wanna do it as they dont tend to do um past 32-34 weeks as baby a bit squished, but i said do it!!! im paying, it my problem if i dont see anything, but it was amazing i had a lot of fluid so images were clear as a bell !Click to expand...

That is actually not bad, I expected it to be more than that. I am considering it now. Thank you for that :D Sounds exciting xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I freak out too if I see a spider lol! Can't believe how something so small can scare us so much :haha:
> 
> That would be great going shopping together with our big bumps :D
> 
> Sending lot's of dust to us all for BFP's! My lower abdomen feels quite tender, started last night so I'm hoping it's a good sign!!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

:haha: It was tiny but still, ughhh lol.

Is that a deal then? :D would be fun I think, seeing as we both live in Leeds xxx



Chelle26 said:


> Hey ladies how are you all
> 
> Had such a busy week haven't had 5 mins to
> Myself :(
> 
> Cajadeam congrats on ur bfp that's a good line :)
> 
> I'm trying so hard not to symptom spot it's driving me nuts lol
> Gave in and tested nada !!! Way to early tho lol
> 
> Zebra that test looks 100% better now :)

Thank you :) xxx

Fingers crossed for more :bfp:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Aww hun, I think I'll cave and test in the morning, probably way too early but I fancy poas :rofl: Glad to hear your headaches have gone hun :hugs: xxx

Chelle - Hiya hun :hi: Must be awful not being able to have 5 minutes to yourself! Sorry to hear about the BFN, fingers crossed a BFP creeps in soon :thumbup: xxx

Zebra - Definetly hun! I can't wait! Just hope I get a BFP soon otherwise you'll be giving birth before we know it :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Aww hun, I think I'll cave and test in the morning, probably way too early but I fancy poas :rofl: Glad to hear your headaches have gone hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> Chelle - Hiya hun :hi: Must be awful not being able to have 5 minutes to yourself! Sorry to hear about the BFN, fingers crossed a BFP creeps in soon :thumbup: xxx
> 
> Zebra - Definetly hun! I can't wait! Just hope I get a BFP soon otherwise you'll be giving birth before we know it :haha: xxx

Fingers crossed for your :bfp: here is hoping :D Feels like I am about to give birth now. My back aches so much, I have bum pain too. If I cough it hurts even more. Have a headache too. My bump has expanded!! More stretch marks. Oooo :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Thank you hun. Fingers crossed that 5th April is a lucky day for us! :dust: Ooo that's a great sign! Little bean is growing!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Don't know lol I'm not tracking properly this
> Month but af is due next Thursday lol
> 
> I certainly do have em up I've been in the bath
> For a whole hour and a half lol water is cold and I'm wrinkly !!!!

Hee hee... That'd how you know you have had a good soak!!
Af is due in about 6 days... I hope it stays away for all of us
xxx



Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Aww hun, I think I'll cave and test in the morning, probably way too early but I fancy poas :rofl: Glad to hear your headaches have gone hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> Chelle - Hiya hun :hi: Must be awful not being able to have 5 minutes to yourself! Sorry to hear about the BFN, fingers crossed a BFP creeps in soon :thumbup: xxx
> 
> Zebra - Definetly hun! I can't wait! Just hope I get a BFP soon otherwise you'll be giving birth before we know it :haha: xxx

Your poas mad :haha:.... Just like me. I was going to test this morning but hubby asked me towait. I guess I will find out soon.

How is everyone this morning x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I have done well this cycle compared to last cycle, last time I started testing from 1DPO :haha: I caved and tested this morning but was a BFN, didn't expect anything more to be honest :rofl: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - I have done well this cycle compared to last cycle, last time I started testing from 1DPO :haha: I caved and tested this morning but was a BFN, didn't expect anything more to be honest :rofl: xxx

I done a test too.... Shhhhhh.... My hubby doesn't know :haha: but it was negative too.

1 dpo :rofl:...


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I won't tell anyone..sshhhh :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Just to let you all know. I went for a private scan today. Nothing there. So I have had a miscarriage. Had two now. She said there is a possiblity that I could be pregnant again as I shouldn't be having symptoms this strong as well as dark positives. I also have a cyst on my left ovary which was not there before. Might be to help pregnancy along or from one I just lost. They were so much better than nhs. Got photos of my ovaries. The cyst too. As well as my full bladder xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Omg! I'm really sorry to hear that you had a MC :hugs: Are you ok? Would you be happy if you were pregnant again? I know that's a silly question but you know what I mean? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Omg! I'm really sorry to hear that you had a MC :hugs: Are you ok? Would you be happy if you were pregnant again? I know that's a silly question but you know what I mean? :hugs: xxx

Thank you Excalibur. I'm ok. Really hurting inside though. I thought we would see bean. Happened twice. Can't believe it in shock. I would be over the moon if I was again as I want a little baby. As does my partner. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - You're welcome hun, we are all here for you if you need us :hugs: Fingers crossed there is another little bean in there hun :dust: xxx


----------



## RosieB1977

A VERY VERY FAINT LINE ON POAS TEST TODAY!!!! Going to go into a walk in tonight to get a for sure test done!!!!! C'mon baby!!!!!!


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra- I'm so sorry to hear you had a mc... Truly awful!! But its weird that you are still getting stronger positives so maybe a new wee bean has moved in. :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

That's great news rosie. How many dpo are you xxx


----------



## RosieB1977

21 dpo, and on phone with Dr to see if I can get a late night appt. there, instead of walk in. 

DANG! Nurse said I have to wait a few days before I can test again because it can just be chemical at this point.


----------



## RosieB1977

opps.. I mean day 21 of cycle.. 7 dpo. sorry!


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - Hopefully your lines will get darker in the next couple of days xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

hi all :hi:

Sorry to hear you m/c Zebra :hugs:

I'm still a little dubious about the test i did yesterday, as i have had negatives since on the IC's and Superdrugs, even though i havent done another FMU test. I am going to use another First Response in the morning with my FMU, i'll be 12dpo then. and on Sunday i will use a superdrug again, and monday another First Response, and if all positive i might actually start to accept it..........................................as the first one i did was only 10dpo so it could mean nothing :-(
Fingers crossed and :dust:
I have had no more spotting, but still have slight AF pain. By monday i would have had AF if it was going to arrive thats for sure.
Such a game this malarky isnt it........................................Got a headache today thats for sure. But................am only testing with FMU from now on. lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Hiya hun :hi:

Don't forget, you are still really early on and Hormone Levels are fluctuating all the time. You are bound to get a definite answer with FMU. Good luck hun :dust: xxx


----------



## RosieB1977

Thanks Excalibur, I'm sure hoping so!!! 
It would be nice to be able to tell our family on Easter!


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - You're welcome hun, yeah that would be a lovely Easter present.


----------



## WeeNat

Hey all... :)

Im feeling like pooh!!! I think im getting a cold....


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Aww hun, hope you feel better soon. I have had a stuffy nose today aswell but think it's because of the climate change xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Me too WeeNat!

And tired, dizzy right? Or is that just silly old me? :flower:


----------



## Dutchy

Zebra2023 said:


> Just to let you all know. I went for a private scan today. Nothing there. So I have had a miscarriage. Had two now. She said there is a possiblity that I could be pregnant again as I shouldn't be having symptoms this strong as well as dark positives. I also have a cyst on my left ovary which was not there before. Might be to help pregnancy along or from one I just lost. They were so much better than nhs. Got photos of my ovaries. The cyst too. As well as my full bladder xxx

I'm so sorry sweetie!!! I lost one at 4 weeks and although I wasn't as far along as you. It still rips your insides out. 

I hope you'll feel better soon :kiss:


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Aww hun, hope you feel better soon. I have had a stuffy nose today aswell but think it's because of the climate change xxx

Thanks Excalibur, this weather has been mental!! Aparently we get snow at the weekend!!??

I dont feel well at all! I feel sick :sick:... How are you tonight???



Dutchy said:


> Me too WeeNat!
> 
> And tired, dizzy right? Or is that just silly old me? :flower:

Im not feeling dizzy but i feel like i could be sick, just the feeling tho!! x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Oooo hopefully the sicky feeling is a good sign. Fingers crossed :dust: Yeah I have heard there is meant to be snow at the weekend? It's bizarre seeing as we have just had a heatweave! :wacko: 

I'm not too bad thank you hun, trying not to think too much of my stomach pressure and twinges :dohh:


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Oooo hopefully the sicky feeling is a good sign. Fingers crossed :dust: Yeah I have heard there is meant to be snow at the weekend? It's bizarre seeing as we have just had a heatweave! :wacko:
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you hun, trying not to think too much of my stomach pressure and twinges :dohh:

Ooooooo...stomach twinges, sounds promising!!! Fingers crossed for you too :dust:!!

Im going to head soon i think!! Have you got anything nice planned.

Hubby is off to make me a brew and a lovely lemon tart to go with it!! Yum Yum x


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> I'm not too bad thank you hun, trying not to think too much of my stomach pressure and twinges :dohh:

It's difficult not to try and notice every little thing you tummy does!


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Thank you hun, I hope this is our month! :dust: Bring on those BFP's!!!! Ooo sounds yummy, can I have some please? :haha: We are just watching Benidorm at the moment then probably chill and possibly have an early night. I'm shattered! :( xxx

Dutchy - Yeah that's very true hun :blush: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Dutchy said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you hun, trying not to think too much of my stomach pressure and twinges :dohh:
> 
> It's difficult not to try and notice every little thing you tummy does!Click to expand...

Very True Dutchy!!!! :haha: x


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Thank you hun, I hope this is our month! :dust: Bring on those BFP's!!!! Ooo sounds yummy, can I have some please? :haha: We are just watching Benidorm at the moment then probably chill and possibly have an early night. I'm shattered! :( xxx
> 
> Dutchy - Yeah that's very true hun :blush: xxx

Tis very scrummy!! You can have sum but i dont know if there will be any left the time you make it all the way up here :winkwink:

Well, enjoy your evening my dear and i shall hear you all soon x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Aww that's true :haha: If only I could fly :winkwink: 

Thank you, hope you have a lovely evening also.

Speak to you soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Well i'm off to bed now peeps. But DP has informed me he is going to wake me with a cup of tea and a FRER in hand as he wants me to test before he goes to work, eeek. Nite nite for now peeps


----------



## Cajadaem

well this is this mornings test, a tiny bit darker..................
 



Attached Files:







The best shot.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## WeeNat

That's a fantastic line Cajadeam!!! I tested again this morning but another negative! I guess 8 dpo is still quite early. Congratulations again xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :hi: 

Cajadaem - Wow!! lovely lines hun! :happydance: xxx

WeeNat - Sorry to hear about the BFN hun, I got BFN too xxx

I had a nice temp dip this morning, fingers crossed it's Implantation and it rises tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

:hi: WeeNat
:hi: Excalibur

Yes it does seem darker, will test again on monday now, at 14dpo.
Excalibur ooooo i had a temp dip, just on the coverline, then went back up the next day, this was at same time i was having the spotting. fingers crossed

:dust: to you guys......................................i'm keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - :hi: hun

I can't wait to see your lines progress :happydance: My dip isn't down to the coverline but there's still hope :haha: Thank you so much hun :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

my temps werent really that high, and the dip wasnt major either


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - I'm keeping everything crossed! What DPO did you get your first faint line with FRER hun? I'm debating wether to use my IC's or do a FRER on like 10DPO :wacko: Don't want to waste them!


----------



## Cajadaem

Did my first FRER on 10DPO and got the faint line, was shocked as totally thought AF was around due to spotting. to be fair hun i am still getting negatives on the IC's :-(

I would put link to my chart on here but dont know how.........................


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Wow really? If my temp rises in the morning, I think I'll do a FRER on 10DPO then, don't want to feel Negative because IC's are not picking HCG up :o 

Go to FF and click "Sharing" then "Get Code" should be on there, then you add it to your signature on here :D


----------



## Dutchy

Wow! Congrats! That's nice and clear


----------



## Cajadaem

thanks Dutchy 

I think i have managed to put my chart on here, lol


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Excalibur,.sorry u got a bfn too. Your chart is looking really good. I'm still getting spotting and my nipples have been sore for 3 days now. I will be testing again at 10 dpo too. 
What does everyone think of my chart??
Thanks Cajadaem... My hubby is getting excited, he wanted me to test this morning. How could I refuse?? :haha: x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Yeah you have, I can see it :D My dip looks exactly like yours!! Fingers crossed! :happydance: :dust: 

WeeNat - You're welcome hun and thank you. I don't think I'm going to bother testing tomorrow now, going to wait until 10DPO :thumbup: Your chart is looking really good hun, sending lucky :dust: to us all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Excalibur...yes, I think we may get better results.

Send lots of :dust: babydust too. Xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

I hope everyone gets a :bfp: !!!! :dust: to everyone 

Off to shops tmoz as DP is treating me to a CB Digi (2 pack ;-) ) wont be using until next wednesday at least tho, lol.


----------



## patchkid

Im 6 dpo, I keep being told by my partner to stop stressing and snapping at him so I guess I am, also really emotionally fragile and tense. Havent had bad gas but do have severe acid reflux (which I thought would involve gas but apparently not so far). Also extreme fatigue, feel completely drained. 

I want to try and hold out till easter to test (easter bfp would be lovely) but seeing as I've been testing since 2 dpo (sometimes twice a day because I am OBSESSED) I dont think thats gonna happen hehehe


----------



## Cajadaem

:hi: patchkid

Test away lol, i would use IC's until 10dpo if i was you though, then break out the bad boys, the FRER is the best i have to admit!

At least you are not wasting money then, but still satisfying the need to test, lol


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I'm keeping everything crossed! :dust: xxx

Cajadaem - Ooo Digi's? I hope we are going to be seeing some pictures? :D xxx

Patchkid - I would try not to stress too much hun, I know it's easier said than done but stressing too much won't help TTC in any way :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur, yes i will put up pics )


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Yay :happydance: I love looking at Positive Pregnancy tests :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra has been extremely quiet recently. I really hope she's ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah i hope she's ok too, obviously dont expect her to be on top of world but am curious to see if she has conceived again, what with her tests being darker and all that :dust: to all


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Yeah me too hun, would be amazing if she had! :) 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

hello all, back again. went shopping today instead.....................got my digi's, ))) AND some clothes.


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Welcome back hun :hi: Ooo yay! Did you get some nice Summer clothes? Can't wait to see your Digi's next week :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah got sum lovely summer stuff, needed some anyway lol. yeah i cant wait to use the digi's )


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Aww why not, a girl has got to treat herself once in a while :haha: When will you be using your Digi's? Did you say Wednesday/Thursday? :D


----------



## Cajadaem

i will do my first on Wednesday i think, then the last one maybe on the following monday...............depending what the first one says lol


----------



## WeeNat

Evening all :hi:

I hope Zebra is alright but i dont blame her takinbg a break from BnB. She was strong enough to come on and tell us her sad news but i suppose she might need some time with her OH?

Cajadaem- Look forward to seeing the Digi tests!! I cant wait until monday so i can test again!! x

:hi: Excalibur...how you holding out!? x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Sounds like a plan to me :thumbup: Hehe xxx

WeeNat - Evening hun :hi: Yeah you are right about Zebra hun, keeping my fingers crossed that another bean is nesting though :dust: I ended up testing again this morning, BFN but my temp dipped so I'm praying it's Implantation :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> Cajadaem - Sounds like a plan to me :thumbup: Hehe xxx
> 
> WeeNat - Evening hun :hi: Yeah you are right about Zebra hun, keeping my fingers crossed that another bean is nesting though :dust: I ended up testing again this morning, BFN but my temp dipped so I'm praying it's Implantation :dust: xxx

Yes, well if the tests are getting darker it could well be another wee bean!

Your chart looks good for implantation. Do you think that my dip is too early?? I have had spotting and my nipples are SOOOOOO sensitive!
I tested this afternoon and another bfn... im using IC.. remember i have about a 100 of them :haha:

Ooooo, i cant wait for monday!!!!! I may give in tomorrow and test again! x

Babydust :dust: to us all x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Fingers crossed for Zebra xxx Thank you hun, I really hope it's Implantation! Your dip isn't too early hun, if you have had spotting aswell, that's a really good sign! I only have 3 IC's left :o And 2 FRER's..good luck for when you next test hun. Baby dust to us all :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Fee-yooo, im glad to hear that!

I only have one FRER left and im saving that until 10 dpo :)

Good luck with your testing too :dust: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Hehe you can relax now :hugs: Ooo looks like we'll both be testing with FRER on 10DPO! :happydance: Bring on the BFP's!!!! :D Thank you hun xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

i have scoured the gallery of 10dpo test, and specifically looked at FRER's and can see some dont even show a line yet the person was in fact pregnant, so dont lose hope if you dont get a line at 10dpo, it is still early so not everyone does!! :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Thank you for the information hun. To be honest, I'll probably be one of the ladies that don't as I didn't get my BFP last time until I was gone 6 weeks Pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> Cajadaem - Thank you for the information hun. To be honest, I'll probably be one of the ladies that don't as I didn't get my BFP last time until I was gone 6 weeks Pregnant! :dohh:

Wowzers.... i hope that we are preggers tho Excalibur!!! I get niggling now and again so i hope a wee bean is making itself comfortable!!

Thanks for the info aswel Cajadaem... :hugs: x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - So do I hun. My lower abdomen has like a "bruised" feeling and keep getting twinges. Niggling is a good sign aswell! :thumbup: I'm going to keep praying for us both :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - So do I hun. My lower abdomen has like a "bruised" feeling and keep getting twinges. Niggling is a good sign aswell! :thumbup: I'm going to keep praying for us both :hugs: xxx

Twinges is good also!!!.... Im excited and nervous!!... Not had much gas this time? Maybe one day but nothing like last time :haha:..

Thanks Excalibur... i will too :dust: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Each pregnancy is different hun. Symptoms might vary from pregnancy to pregnancy so don't get discouraged :hugs: Baby dust to all! xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

Superdrug test done 10mins ago :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Superdrug Test 31st March 2012 011.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Each pregnancy is different hun. Symptoms might vary from pregnancy to pregnancy so don't get discouraged :hugs: Baby dust to all! xxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks Excalibur :hugs:

babydust to you too x x x :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Now thats another good line Cajadaem!!! Congrats :happydance: x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

thanks WeeNat, thats the first time its been clear on the superdrug tests


----------



## WeeNat

YAY :happydance:... well we all know the outcome to your digi test :)


----------



## Cajadaem

lol i will not do it before wednesday, lol, i'm doing FRER on Monday, possible Superdrug Tuesday, and then the Digi Wednesday, lol
Oh and my IC i did at the same time at that superdrug i can see a VERY faint line, but at least its a line, lol, i dont think much to the IC's to be fair, they may say they are ultra sensitive and 10miu ect, but i dont believe it, FRER always picks up first, with my last baby the IC's didn't show a positive until i already knew for definite i was pregnant


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - You're welcome hun and thank you for the baby dust :hugs: xxx

Cajadaem - :yipee: Great line!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Cajadaem said:


> lol i will not do it before wednesday, lol, i'm doing FRER on Monday, possible Superdrug Tuesday, and then the Digi Wednesday, lol
> Oh and my IC i did at the same time at that superdrug i can see a VERY faint line, but at least its a line, lol, i dont think much to the IC's to be fair, they may say they are ultra sensitive and 10miu ect, but i dont believe it, FRER always picks up first, with my last baby the IC's didn't show a positive until i already knew for definite i was pregnant

Oh Nooooooo.....I have tones of them :rofl:.... Oooooh Noooooooooo!!! :dohh:

I have one FRER left so i will use that at 10 dpo!!!


----------



## Cajadaem

have a feeling you might be going out to buy some more FRER's lol.


----------



## WeeNat

Cajadaem said:


> have a feeling you might be going out to buy some more FRER's lol.

:rofl:... you know you might be right lol x


----------



## Cajadaem

good job superdrug and boots ave um on offer, lol


----------



## WeeNat

Thats for the tip off :haha:...

Well im away now to watch "Puss in boots".

Night all x x x


----------



## Excalibur

I wish it was 10DPO tomorrow :haha: 

WeeNat - Night night hun, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Night WeeNat :hugs:

Excalibur you will be ok, just think, you have made it this far, so another 24hrs from tomorrow should be manageable 

Patience is certainly not one of my virtues, but i certainly wasnt using the FRER before 10dpo............................lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Yeah you are right there :haha: It's just getting to the exciting part now..I'm feeling quite positive about this month actually :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

:happydance: :thumbup: :af::headspin: very exciting :winkwink:


----------



## WeeNat

Morning... and APRIL FOOLS day!!

I tested again this monring (sorry i just couldnt help myself) and its another bfn!

Is it weird that i actualy think i might be and confused why my tests arent telling me that i am!!....:haha:

I thought i would get a positive by now going by the dip in my chart?? 

How is everyone this morning??


----------



## Dutchy

Good Morning!!!!!!!!!! Sorry about your BFN.

This morning I am afraid....dead scared to test! I'm 16 dpo, no AF and 5 days late. Still tired and dizzy, cramping and lots of creamy CM but I just don't want another BFN.


----------



## WeeNat

Dutchy said:


> Good Morning!!!!!!!!!! Sorry about your BFN.
> 
> This morning I am afraid....dead scared to test! I'm 16 dpo, no AF and 5 days late. Still tired and dizzy, cramping and lots of creamy CM but I just don't want another BFN.

Thanks Dutchy.... I will just keep testing :)

When should you expect AF? I hope it stays away for you x x


----------



## Dutchy

AF was supposed to come last Monday.....she's not here yet.


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :hugs:

Cajadaem - Yay for :af: :happydance: 

WeeNat - Sorry to hear you got BFN hun, so did I, I think tomorrow will give us a definite answer when we use the bad boy FRER's :rofl: 

Dutchy - If you are a week late, there's a good possibility you will get a BFP, I tested a week after my AF was late and it turned out I was 6 weeks pregnant!!!!


----------



## Dutchy

Thank you Excalibur! I've missed my FMU but I'm also really scared this time.

I'm currently having butterflies in my tummy! I know I need to do it tomorrow.


----------



## Cajadaem

:hi: all

Dutchy if you are a week late you wouldnt even need to use your FMU, just a FRER any time of day would work!!!

Excalibur & WeeNat, sorry bout ur :bfn:s today, but dont give up, my IC's are still negative!!!


----------



## Dutchy

Really!?!?!? I thought I always had to wait for FMU because it could be too diluted and seeing I'm quite thirsty lately and drink more I thought........oh maybe I should just do it. I'm just living in a nice bubble right now. Thinking I'm dizzy with heart palpitations cos of little bean.


----------



## WeeNat

Sorry that you got a bfn too Excalibur...!

Cajadaem.. your prediction was correct. I need to buy morer FRERs today! I used the last one this morning!!! :haha:... Still a negative tho!

Cant wait to hear your test results Dutchy! x x


----------



## Nessicle

I've been awfully moody since 5dpo too think I have a bfp today but only 8dpo x


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - You're welcome hun. As Cajadaem said, if you are a week late then you don't have to test with FMU as HCG should be high anyway. Good luck hun :dust:

Cajadaem - Thank you hun, I'm really looking forward to the morning and testing with a FRER, Have you not even had a slight faint line on IC's yet? I'm using the one's you gave me so there's no hope for me at the moment if you are still getting negatives on them :haha: 

WeeNat - Thank you hun. Bring on the BFP's in the morning :dust: 

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Nessicle said:


> I've been awfully moody since 5dpo too think I have a bfp today but only 8dpo x

Do you have a picture hun? x


----------



## Nessicle

Here it is clearer in real life and pink not grey xx
 



Attached Files:







549804_10151446874210422_511510421_23368117_494467872_n.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nessicle

Oh and I got a line on a Wilko cheapie this morning too before doing this one x


----------



## Excalibur

Nessicle said:


> Oh and I got a line on a Wilko cheapie this morning too before doing this one x

Ooo I definetly see the second line hun, will you be testing again in the morning, fingers crossed your line gets darker :dust: xx


----------



## Nessicle

Excalibur said:


> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I got a line on a Wilko cheapie this morning too before doing this one x
> 
> Ooo I definetly see the second line hun, will you be testing again in the morning, fingers crossed your line gets darker :dust: xxClick to expand...

Thanks so much hun!! Yeah I'll keep testing - have to be realistic that theres a chance it could end up being a chemical but been having cramps so fx theres a beanie implanted well!

Good luck to you too hun hope you get a bfp - :dust: to you all though xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Nessicle said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nessicle said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I got a line on a Wilko cheapie this morning too before doing this one x
> 
> Ooo I definetly see the second line hun, will you be testing again in the morning, fingers crossed your line gets darker :dust: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much hun!! Yeah I'll keep testing - have to be realistic that theres a chance it could end up being a chemical but been having cramps so fx theres a beanie implanted well!
> 
> Good luck to you too hun hope you get a bfp - :dust: to you all though xxxClick to expand...

You're welcome hun. I look forward to seeing your lines progress :winkwink: Yeah that's true hun, at least if anything does happen, which I hope it doesn't! Then you won't be "too" upset if you know what I mean.

Thank you so much hun. Baby dust to us all :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Hey all

I can't believe what hppnd to zebra such sad news
:( let's just hope there's a new bean there

So I'm still not symptom spotting or anything 
And I have no symptoms lol I'm sure our body 
Makes us believe we have it when we read it grrr

How are u all today xx


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Yeah it is a real big shame for Zebra, I was gutted for her :( I hope she's ok, not heard from her in a couple of days now :( 

That's usually the case haha, you don't spot symptoms unless others talk about them :haha: 

I'm not too bad thank you, waiting anxiously to test haha, how are you?

xxx


----------



## Chelle26

I'm good spent a lil weekend with my big sister
And her two brats lol I love them really :)

She has informed me that she will make me a big cake
When I get lucky lol she makes the best cakes Eva
And I tell her everything lol 

I think I might test in the morning am having no symptoms
But I have sore nipples not boobs tho that's unusual for me

Are u testing tomorra still ???


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Aww bless, that's nice of your sister :D I'm not too sure to be honest, think I'll wait until 12-13 DPO :wacko:


----------



## WeeNat

Hi:hi: Chelle... I used to be close to my sister... But since i have told her i have started trying for our second she has gone really quite. She is 4 yrs older than me and single with no children. Its just a shame she pushes me away like this. She hardley spoke to me when i was pregnant with DD which upset me! 
Your lucky you have that support of your sister as sometimes i feel my hubby could do with a break from me gassing on about TTC. :hugs:

Hi Excalibur, i couldnt resist and took another test.. bpn again!! So, i hope tomorrow brings some brighter news.
Lets see some more :bfp:s x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Aww bless hun, should have a better chance in the morning with FMU as it's the strongest :thumbup: xxx

Bring on the BFP's! :dust:


----------



## Nessicle

Good luck everyone :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Nessicle said:


> Good luck everyone :dust xxx

Thank you hun, good luck to you too :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

xxx


----------



## WeeNat

I hope so Excalibur :)..

Thanks Nessicle.. good luck with testing again!!

:dust: babydust to everyone!!!! Sticky dust!!! x x x


----------



## Excalibur

:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## WeeNat

Wowzers.... thanks Excalibur :)... x x x right back at ya :haha: x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - You're welcome :haha: Thank you :D We need all the lucky dust we can get xxx


----------



## WeeNat

I know Excalibur... im getting loads of mixed feelings.

At one point im excited and positive about this month then the next im unsure and worried... x x x


----------



## Chelle26

Hi Weenat I am so lucky with her there's 12 
Years between us and she has a 14 &11 year
Old but I'm gonna satisfy her new baby need lmao !!!!
But we are sooo close it is lovely


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - That is exactly how I am hun! I have been slightly crampy today so I think AF might show up, then next minute I am getting little twinges so I think there might be a bean settling in etc, this TTC business can be so stressful :haha: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Let's just hope these cramps are little beans
Settling in nicely :)


----------



## WeeNat

Thats really nice Chelle... your very lucky but im sure you know that :).

I get cramps now and again Excalibur... but my nipples arent as sensitive tonight. 

I dont know what to make of this cycle as i dont really have any other symptom :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Aww thank you hun, as WeeNat said, that was lovely of you to say :D xxx

WeeNat - Really?!? Must be a good sign then if we are both getting them :thumbup: Keeping everything crossed! I feel a pressure feeling in my lower abdomen but that could mean AF or you know what so, only time will tell hun :thumbup: Lot's of :dust: to all xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Excalibur.... Its awful this waiting!! I hope we get those positives x x x
:dust:.... COMMON :bfp:s!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - You're welcome hun and I totally know what you mean. The whole TTC process is all waiting lol, a week waiting until AF finished, then two weeks to Ov then another two weeks after Ov :growlmad: Wait, wait bloody wait!!!! Lmao! Give us a BFP already :rofl: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

:rofl:... Yes... i wanna, i wanna, i wanna :brat:


----------



## Chelle26

Then a bloody 9 month wait lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Hehe fingers crossed :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Ohhh yes, I forgot about that one :rofl: The most important wait of them all! :dohh: :blush: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Lol it's gotta b the worse one aswell lol


----------



## WeeNat

Us woman have a lot of patience!!! Has anyone been sneezing a lot more or have cold like symptoms?? x


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Yeah that's true lol xxx

WeeNat - I have been sneezing more and had a stuffy nose for the past few days!! Don't know wether it's the change in weather climate or not though :wacko: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Yeah but think thats due to getting over a cold
For me I had about two weeks ago !!!

I said to my oh this world would b a better
Place if it was men who went thru all this lol :)


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - To be honest, if men had to cope with what us ladies had to, I really don't think they would manage :haha: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> Chelle - To be honest, if men had to cope with what us ladies had to, I really don't think they would manage :haha: xxx

Chelle... My hubby gets narked if we dont leave the house at a certain time :haha:.

Well, im the only one in the house with a bad cold so far. DD and hubby seem fine! My right nostrel is blocked and is the only one that runs :haha: and my sneezes are quite violent... i know that sound silly but they are so sore!! 
Apart from that i feel in good health :haha: x x


----------



## Chelle26

Weenat I've gave myself such a sore nose 
From constantly blowing it only just healed lol

My oh is like that likes to b on time and very 
Tidy lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - If there is only you that has Cold like symptoms then it could be a good sign? :D xxx

I'm off to bed now ladies, just had a short burst of Nausea so going to go and lie down :wacko: Good luck for morning WeeNat and I shall speak to you all soon. Night night, sweet dreams xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Ooooh, another good sign Excalibur. You know your TTC when the sign of nausea makes your heart skip a beat :rofl:.. I hope you feel better soon and get a good nights rest!

I guess i should be off too!

Night Night Excalibur and Chelle


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Weenat I've gave myself such a sore nose
> From constantly blowing it only just healed lol
> 
> My oh is like that likes to b on time and very
> Tidy lol xx

Its sore aint it!!!

I like to take things easy... well when im not TTC :haha:.. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I hope so and so true :rofl: 

Thank you so much hun, night night to you too :hugs: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Lol night night u 2 sweet dreams
:) :)


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Night night to you too hun, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Another bfn for me... My temp went down again today!! I don't know what to think :sad1:.

I took ages to get to sleep last night as my uterus felt tight and sore.
If I was pregnant then why am I testing negatives x


----------



## Dutchy

If you're 10 dpo it might just be too early sweetie!

I still feel crampy and chickened out of testing again.


----------



## Cajadaem

My test from this morning :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2228.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Sorry you got a BFN hun, where is that BFP hiding?!? :hugs: xxx

Dutchy - Aww hun :( 

Cajadaem - Lovely lines :happydance: 

I tested this morning and I got.... :D 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120402_101231.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/Negative-8.jpg


----------



## Cajadaem

thats a positive Excalibur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats ))))


----------



## Cajadaem

exactly how the first one i took looked )))))))))))))))))))))) a bump buddy )))


----------



## Cajadaem

i tested every other day, as hormones double every 48hrs, so been doing the tests every other day, and lines have definately been getting darker, will do a digi on Wednesday, i'm all out of superdrugs now, althou they still only have a light line, not faint, but lighter than control. FRER rule!!!!! i have 1 frer left, i dont know when i will use it yet tho, maybe friday and then the second digi next week, ooooooooooo so exciting, whoop whoop, come on more :bfp:'s please )


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadeam - Really?? Yay!!!! Thank you so much hun :hugs: We are over the moon! :happydance: :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> i tested every other day, as hormones double every 48hrs, so been doing the tests every other day, and lines have definately been getting darker, will do a digi on Wednesday, i'm all out of superdrugs now, althou they still only have a light line, not faint, but lighter than control. FRER rule!!!!! i have 1 frer left, i dont know when i will use it yet tho, maybe friday and then the second digi next week, ooooooooooo so exciting, whoop whoop, come on more :bfp:'s please )

That's what I said I'll do as HCG doubles every 48 hours as you mentioned. Might go to Superdrug today and get a test and use that tomorrow then save my other FRER until Wednesday :thumbup: Oooo I'm soooo excited!!!! :D


----------



## Cajadaem

god yeah there is no question that urs is a :bfp:, its definately a pink line!!!! i am so happy for you, cant wait to see your lines progress now too )))) yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You didnt even need to invert the image it was so clear in the normal shot, and i should imagine much clearer in person!!!!!!!!!
Have you put it up in the gallery for voting on Countdown to Pregnancy?? i always find it exciting when people vote and agree its a :bfp: !!!!!
Now dont go running away now, we have to stick together!!! lol


----------



## Chelle26

Awww Excalibur congrats I'm sooooo happy 
For u hope u have a h&h 9 months 

Same here Weenat another bfn but think af 
Is on her way anyway now 

Lol dutchy wish I would chicken out costing me a 
Fortune lol :)
That's one good line cajadeam


----------



## Cajadaem

Just remember tho, you may struggle to see a line on the superdrugs at the moment as your FRER is still faint, as i'm 14dpo now and only just starting to really see a line without struggling on the superdrug ones.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Aww thank you so much hun :hugs: I never even thought of posting it on there to be honest, I might just do that, see what everyone else thinks aswell, you ladies are the best :hugs: Soooo supportive! :D Hehe I might need to run away for an hour or two to get a Superdrug test :haha: xxx

Chelle - Sorry to hear you got a BFN hun, I hope :af: stays away! :growlmad: Thank you so much hun, me an OH are over the moon :happydance:

Come on everyone, sending you lot's of :dust: for those BFP's!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Just remember tho, you may struggle to see a line on the superdrugs at the moment as your FRER is still faint, as i'm 14dpo now and only just starting to really see a line without struggling on the superdrug ones.
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9:

I might wait until Wednesday then and test again with my last FRER? Do you think that would be better? :D xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

well it might save you some pennies, lol, i wouldnt want you to be disheartened when you dont see much on the superdrug, as like i said, you can clearly see the lines on my FRER now, but not much on the superdrug. And as you are still early on, and light line on FRER i dont think superdrugs would do much as they not as sensitive as the FRER's.
Personally (if money allowed) i'd go out and buy a 2 pack of FRER and maybe use one saturday, and one monday???


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Aww thank you for being so caring hun and giving me advice, my OH wants me to go and get a Superdrug test lol, maybe we can get some more FRER's intead :thumbup: I don't think I would be able to wait until Saturday or Monday :haha: I have stomach cramps today aswell, hope :af: stays away! :growlmad:


----------



## Cajadaem

Altho even FRER can be different, with my last pregnancy the lines didnt get as dark as todays until i was 19dpo!!! so its all different but FRER is definately the way to go


----------



## Cajadaem

i am still getting slight AF type cramps too, but last week i was getting them alot and was convinced AF was on her way!!!
Theres no harm in getting the superdrugs hun, just dont be disheartened if you dont see what you expect. 
I was using my FRER's every other day, and i was using my IC's and Superdrugs in between lol


----------



## Cajadaem

with your lines being light, your cramps maybe just your little bean nesting in


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Wow 19DPO? Is this the first time your lines have been so dark on a FRER this early then? :D At least it's normal to get some AF type cramps then, I would worry if it was just me getting them :haha: I'll see what OH wants to do hun, will let you know what we agree on :rofl: I really hope it is little bean nesting :D :D :D :D


----------



## Cajadaem

i have fingers, toes, arm legs and anything else i can crossed for you..........................so exciting )


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Thank you sooo much hun! Arghhh so excited!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

out of interest hun, what would ur due date be?


----------



## Cajadaem

my superdrug test from this morning for Excalibur. See how light the line is compared to how dark it is on FRER, and im 14dpo, can you see why i dont think they would be much good for you yet as your FRER line is lighter at moment??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2232.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - My due date would be 12th December hun :D Ooo thank you for sharing your Superdrug HPT hun, yeah I see what you mean, I think I would get a BFN on one of those at the moment :o xx


----------



## Cajadaem

oooooooooooooo u would be due 3 days after me! lol oh how exciting. i see your test up for voting hun, its deffo positive tho cus evaps dont have colour, and are much more common on the blue dye tests


----------



## Shan4609

Hi ladies!! Me and partner been trying to conceive since nov! I normally have 27/28 day cycle! This month I feel really different a few days after O I been getting little twinges in my left side on and off little cramps feels like movement, my boobs started to hurt a little, baught loads of 10mlu tests of eBay and took a few BFN but obviously to early, no bleeding or anything so jut wondering f anybody else had this and had a BFP any help would be lovley as I'm hoping to be pg!! Thanks


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> oooooooooooooo u would be due 3 days after me! lol oh how exciting. i see your test up for voting hun, its deffo positive tho cus evaps dont have colour, and are much more common on the blue dye tests

Ooo that would be amazing!!!! :D Yeah I put it up hun, got all Positive so far :haha: Thank you hun, it came up within 2 minutes aswell so that makes me think it surely can't be an evap, if it is, it's a nasty one!!!! :p


----------



## Excalibur

Shan4609 said:


> Hi ladies!! Me and partner been trying to conceive since nov! I normally have 27/28 day cycle! This month I feel really different a few days after O I been getting little twinges in my left side on and off little cramps feels like movement, my boobs started to hurt a little, baught loads of 10mlu tests of eBay and took a few BFN but obviously to early, no bleeding or anything so jut wondering f anybody else had this and had a BFP any help would be lovley as I'm hoping to be pg!! Thanks

Hiya hun :hi: Welcome to the thread :hugs:

I have been having a few twinges for the past few days and today I got a Positive HPT, so could be possible! :D Good luck hun :dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Shan4609 said:


> Hi ladies!! Me and partner been trying to conceive since nov! I normally have 27/28 day cycle! This month I feel really different a few days after O I been getting little twinges in my left side on and off little cramps feels like movement, my boobs started to hurt a little, baught loads of 10mlu tests of eBay and took a few BFN but obviously to early, no bleeding or anything so jut wondering f anybody else had this and had a BFP any help would be lovley as I'm hoping to be pg!! Thanks

:hi: Welcome

as Excalibur has said, it could be possible, never give up hope until AF arrives!!!!
I am 14dpo now, and if you look back a couple of pages you will see my FRER from this morning, quite dark, but still barely a line on the ultra sensitive Ebay cheapies :wacko:
I'd use them for leisure, to cure the itch to test, but i wouldnt rely on them for a definate result!!!!!! i would recommend a FRER at 10dpo to start with, as this is when i got my first faint line, but positive, and Excalibur is also 10dpo and has her first faint :bfp: with an FRER. :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## Excalibur

Seems like 10DPO is quite a common day to get a faint line with a FRER :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

:happydance:as you are now aware Excalibur :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - I sure am :haha: I don't know wether to get a ticker or not, or wether that will Jinx it? :wacko:


----------



## Kelloggs86

Can I join in ladies?
I've tried to catch up as much as I can but there's so much! I especially loved your toilet humour haha!
I'm about 4dpo now and getting really tetchy. It's my first cycle after a mmc in February. My last pregnancy was my first pregnancy and I am finding this 2ww a nightmare. I have always been quite tuned in to my body so the mmc was a complete shock. I've been having cramps for the past few days, spots, itchy nipples and bad back ache yesterday. No flatulence though haha!
How do you guys manage to keep your sanity during this 2ww? I feel like I need a new hobby to take my mind off things haha!


----------



## Cajadaem

urm dunno hun, up to you, but then if its meant to be it wil be, i dont think any ticker is going to make any difference to ur hormones, which are the key think for baby sticking  lol
thats just me, but im not superstitious lol, i got my ticket when i found out, and i have always done many things superstitious people wouldnt do too. lol


----------



## Cajadaem

Kelloggs86 said:


> Can I join in ladies?
> I've tried to catch up as much as I can but there's so much! I especially loved your toilet humour haha!
> I'm about 4dpo now and getting really tetchy. It's my first cycle after a mmc in February. My last pregnancy was my first pregnancy and I am finding this 2ww a nightmare. I have always been quite tuned in to my body so the mmc was a complete shock. I've been having cramps for the past few days, spots, itchy nipples and bad back ache yesterday. No flatulence though haha!
> How do you guys manage to keep your sanity during this 2ww? I feel like I need a new hobby to take my mind off things haha!

:hi:

Haha the 2WW never gets any easier!!! but this site does help alot, chatting to the lovely people on here helps pass the time much easier 
Sorry to hear of your loss, :dust: for this time :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Kelloggs - Hiya hun :hi: Welcome to the thread :hugs: Sorry to hear about your loss, the 2WW is awful, the whole TTC process is all about waiting, waiting and more waiting! Haha. Fingers and toes crossed for you hun for a nice BFP :dust: 

Cajadaem - I caved and got myself a ticker anyway, would like to share my good news with everyboy :haha: Need to get myself a poppyseed one too :rofl:


----------



## RosieB1977

Hi ladies, I decided to come back to this thread, because I have already been posting in here. I am 9 dpo and I had posted at 6 dpo about my faint line. 
Now, another question. Yesterday, I felt something wet on my shirt and it ended yp coming out of my nipples. More came out of the other, and(when squeezed.. I know, too early for this kind of talk) creamy milky stuff came out. Is that another sign of being pregnant? I've never had that before.. and now DH is convinced I am pregnant. 

So, give it to me ladies!! and Thanks in advance!!!! :)


----------



## Excalibur

Rosie - That definetly sounds like you are Pregnant to me! Congratulations! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur, whoop whoop for ur tickers hun, ha, ur 1 day behind me now!!! cant wait to see what date the docs give, then of course the all important 12 week dating scan, he he, and if u hadnt read in a previous post, i wont be going yellow anymore, i NEED to know, just in case, lol.
soooooooo exciting!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all for :bfp:s
i am not announcing this to anyone exept here and my partner, until i am 12 weeks, i want to get my first scan out the way, get that far first, and see everything ok, before announcing it, as i dont want to look silly or anything if something were to happen beforehand or anything like that. When i get the ok i will announce to family and friends, lol.
Even tho it is going to kill me to keep my mouth shut!


----------



## RosieB1977

Excalibur said:


> Rosie - That definetly sounds like you are Pregnant to me! Congratulations! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months :dust:

Thank you Excalibur!! I was thinking the same thing!!
I have SO many symptoms.. but I am a serious symptom spotter... the ones I am having now are NOT figments, which is great to be able to actually show DH so he realizes I am not being crazy ol' me!!!

ACK!! I am getting so excited, but I am waiting until Friday to test agin, thats the day AF is due!


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Woohoo! Wouldn't it be amazing if they were born on the same day? :D Aww yeah I don't blame you hun, I definetly want to know what we are having then we can be prepared, would be a nice surprise but I would drive myself crazy!! I'm not going to ring the Doctors until we get a darker positive as it's still early days yet. That's what we are doing hun, waiting until we are out of the danger zone to announce it, only my lovely ladies on here know, and me and OH :haha: 

Rosie - You're welcome hun. I wish you the best of luck for when you test :dust:

Lot's of lucky, sticky, baby dust to all!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

RosieB1977 said:


> Hi ladies, I decided to come back to this thread, because I have already been posting in here. I am 9 dpo and I had posted at 6 dpo about my faint line.
> Now, another question. Yesterday, I felt something wet on my shirt and it ended yp coming out of my nipples. More came out of the other, and(when squeezed.. I know, too early for this kind of talk) creamy milky stuff came out. Is that another sign of being pregnant? I've never had that before.. and now DH is convinced I am pregnant.
> 
> So, give it to me ladies!! and Thanks in advance!!!! :)

:hi:

Sorry cant help you there as its not something i've experience myself, have you googled it?


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur yeah i'm not going to my docs till 6-8 weeks anyway, lol, i know the drill having done it before, lol. Midwife tends to see you for booking in appointment at 8-10 weeks so i dont see point in gettin in touch with docs too much prior to that. with my first 2 i didnt even find out until i was 8 weeks anyway, lol. trouble with finding out so early is, pregnancy seems to last longer!!! lol
Although so far all mine have been born at 38weeks


----------



## RosieB1977

Cajadaem said:


> RosieB1977 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I decided to come back to this thread, because I have already been posting in here. I am 9 dpo and I had posted at 6 dpo about my faint line.
> Now, another question. Yesterday, I felt something wet on my shirt and it ended yp coming out of my nipples. More came out of the other, and(when squeezed.. I know, too early for this kind of talk) creamy milky stuff came out. Is that another sign of being pregnant? I've never had that before.. and now DH is convinced I am pregnant.
> 
> So, give it to me ladies!! and Thanks in advance!!!! :)
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Sorry cant help you there as its not something i've experience myself, have you googled it?Click to expand...



Hi!! Yes, I googled it, and it said it can be an early sign of pregnancy, OR when you're stopping breastfeeding. Although, it said it's more clear stuff.. not milky.. but, I also read that the milky~ness can be from extra hormones surging. So.. I'm taking it that it is good news!


----------



## Cajadaem

RosieB1977 said:


> Cajadaem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieB1977 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I decided to come back to this thread, because I have already been posting in here. I am 9 dpo and I had posted at 6 dpo about my faint line.
> Now, another question. Yesterday, I felt something wet on my shirt and it ended yp coming out of my nipples. More came out of the other, and(when squeezed.. I know, too early for this kind of talk) creamy milky stuff came out. Is that another sign of being pregnant? I've never had that before.. and now DH is convinced I am pregnant.
> 
> So, give it to me ladies!! and Thanks in advance!!!! :)
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Sorry cant help you there as its not something i've experience myself, have you googled it?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!! Yes, I googled it, and it said it can be an early sign of pregnancy, OR when you're stopping breastfeeding. Although, it said it's more clear stuff.. not milky.. but, I also read that the milky~ness can be from extra hormones surging. So.. I'm taking it that it is good news!Click to expand...

oooo exciting, cant wait till u test again :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

Evening Excalibur, so did you buy any tests????? lol, i went to Superdrug but only bought shampoo, lol.
I did buy a cheaper tast in Home Bargains, lol, i also was temped by the Predictor tests in there, didnt realise they still did them, thats the make of the tests i found out i was pregnant with my first son, some 17yrs ago now, lol


----------



## Cajadaem

But have been somewhat addicted to First Response for the last 2 and this one, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Yeah I totally agree about not telling the Doctors too early, I'll probably do the same :haha: I bought some £1 shop tests, get 3 in a pack, not sure if they will test Positive but I'm saving my FRER for Wednesday morning providing all is well :thumbup: I prefer FRER's from what I have heard about them and also experienced this morning :winkwink: I don't know if I have seen the Predictor tests or not hun?


----------



## Cajadaem

i havent seen the Predictors in the shops since i had my youngest son, 12 yrs ago now!!! i was somewhat amused seeing them today, was only £3.99 a test, was tempted, but will wait, maybe next week if i am still having a POAS addiction, try something different, lol.
There were quite a few in Home Bargains at different prices too, my eyes lit up, lol.
I got one it cost me 99p i think, just 1 test tho, will use it tmoz now as got my Digi for Wednesday ))))
I might have to go test free thursday, i think i have an FRER for friday. Will be a no test weekend lol, as i will only have 1 Digi left and using it Monday............................oh the joys, lol


----------



## Cajadaem

I''m really looking forward to seeing your lines progress too hun!!!! are you getting anymore FRER's to use after Wednesday? as you will only be 12dpo then.........................you might wanna do one at 14dpo and maybe 16dpo? lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Looks like you already have your testing days sorted out :thumbup: 

I probably will get some more at some point, I know what I'm like when it comes to POAS, I need to make sure my lines get darker, not just presume oh yeah, still pregnant, happy days etc :rofl:


----------



## Cajadaem

lol know what you mean! i am quite an addict, once i see the faintest positive there is no stopping me, no matter how many positives i see it still doesnt sink in properly, until my booking in appoinment, the moment i get those green notes i accept it, lol


----------



## Zebra2023

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been around much. Still coming to terms as to what has happened. I was really convinced little bean was still there as I am having symptoms and positive tests still. Not even light tests to this day either. Symptoms still strong. My back hurts like mad. Currently have really bad pain in my lower left abdomen. Presuming that is my cyst on left ovary? I do have light bleeding too. Baffled!! I have a scan tomorrow with the NHS. They have listened to what I went through at the private scan as well as positive tests. Not sure what they will do mind? Can't believe they offered me an appointment when I rang and I ain't even waiting long. Rather shocking!!

Just want to say thank you to you all for being supportive.

I also want to say congratulations to Cajadeam and Excalibur on your :bfp: so happy for you. I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months. Fingers are crossed for you Weenat!! Hope you get a :bfp: soon. 

If I missed anyone good luck and fingers crossed ( I skim read the thread)

:hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Zebra2023 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much. Still coming to terms as to what has happened. I was really convinced little bean was still there as I am having symptoms and positive tests still. Not even light tests to this day either. Symptoms still strong. My back hurts like mad. Currently have really bad pain in my lower left abdomen. Presuming that is my cyst on left ovary? I do have light bleeding too. Baffled!! I have a scan tomorrow with the NHS. They have listened to what I went through at the private scan as well as positive tests. Not sure what they will do mind? Can't believe they offered me an appointment when I rang and I ain't even waiting long. Rather shocking!!
> 
> Just want to say thank you to you all for being supportive.
> 
> I also want to say congratulations to Cajadeam and Excalibur on your :bfp: so happy for you. I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months. Fingers are crossed for you Weenat!! Hope you get a :bfp: soon.
> 
> If I missed anyone good luck and fingers crossed ( I skim read the thread)
> 
> :hugs: :dust: xxx

:hi: Zebra, :hugs:

Good luck with your scan tmoz, hope its good news


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Hiya hun, I really hope you are ok :hugs: Been thinking about you everyday and been worried :( It is rather strange that you are still getting strong lines on your HPT's and you still have symptoms. Hopefully when you have your scan tomorrow they will find another little bean making it's new home for the next 9 months, I really hope this is the case hun :hugs:

Thank you for your well wishes, hopefully we can all be bump buddies together. Sending lot's of :dust: to everyone :hugs: xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much. Still coming to terms as to what has happened. I was really convinced little bean was still there as I am having symptoms and positive tests still. Not even light tests to this day either. Symptoms still strong. My back hurts like mad. Currently have really bad pain in my lower left abdomen. Presuming that is my cyst on left ovary? I do have light bleeding too. Baffled!! I have a scan tomorrow with the NHS. They have listened to what I went through at the private scan as well as positive tests. Not sure what they will do mind? Can't believe they offered me an appointment when I rang and I ain't even waiting long. Rather shocking!!
> 
> Just want to say thank you to you all for being supportive.
> 
> I also want to say congratulations to Cajadeam and Excalibur on your :bfp: so happy for you. I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months. Fingers are crossed for you Weenat!! Hope you get a :bfp: soon.
> 
> If I missed anyone good luck and fingers crossed ( I skim read the thread)
> 
> :hugs: :dust: xxx
> 
> :hi: Zebra, :hugs:
> 
> Good luck with your scan tmoz, hope its good newsClick to expand...

Thank you Cajadeam,

I hope so too, if I am pregnant again, might be too early to see it. I think they are more concerned about the cyst? Then again they want me to bring a urine sample so we will see.

Will keep you all informed xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Hiya hun, I really hope you are ok :hugs: Been thinking about you everyday and been worried :( It is rather strange that you are still getting strong lines on your HPT's and you still have symptoms. Hopefully when you have your scan tomorrow they will find another little bean making it's new home for the next 9 months, I really hope this is the case hun :hugs:
> 
> Thank you for your well wishes, hopefully we can all be bump buddies together. Sending lot's of :dust: to everyone :hugs: xxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm ok, getting by, it hurts really bad mind. Grieving for both of the beans I lost. Poor things! 

It is very strange, I am confused...I just don't feel like I have had a miscarriage but I have. I feel pregnant, my stomach is bigger from the picture I posted up before. Might be a little too early to see something tomorrow if a new bean has moved in. I hope one has, I really do. Thank you Excalibur.

I hope so!! I would love join you ladies again :)

Lots of dust :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yeah it does hurt hun, I know exactly how you are feeling, well not 100% as this is your second loss :hugs: I will pray tonight that another bean has moved in and you will join us and then we need a few others to get their BFP and woohoo, we can all be bump buddies together :winkwink: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Yeah it does hurt hun, I know exactly how you are feeling, well not 100% as this is your second loss :hugs: I will pray tonight that another bean has moved in and you will join us and then we need a few others to get their BFP and woohoo, we can all be bump buddies together :winkwink: :hugs: xxx

It is awful, words can't describe it :( :cry:

Thanks Excalibur, it would be nice if we all were bump buddies :) :hugs: xxx

This pain in my left lower abdomen is really bad, feels like a bad period pain just in my left side. Owwww! It hurtsss, never felt anything like it.


----------



## WeeNat

CONGRATULATIONS Ecalibur :happydance:...!!! Knew you would get one :)

I havent even got the slightest hint of a line!! My nipples are still sore and my temps shoot up really high at night!!!... I HATE WAITING!!! :haha:

Cajadaem - Good lines :)


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Yeah it does hurt hun, I know exactly how you are feeling, well not 100% as this is your second loss :hugs: I will pray tonight that another bean has moved in and you will join us and then we need a few others to get their BFP and woohoo, we can all be bump buddies together :winkwink: :hugs: xxx
> 
> It is awful, words can't describe it :( :cry:
> 
> Thanks Excalibur, it would be nice if we all were bump buddies :) :hugs: xxx
> 
> This pain in my left lower abdomen is really bad, feels like a bad period pain just in my left side. Owwww! It hurtsss, never felt anything like it.Click to expand...

I totally understand hun, if I could come and give you a nice big hug right now, I would!! :hugs: 

You're welcome hun, never say never hun :hugs: 

Awww no, maybe they will remove it or give you something to dissolve it? :( xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hi Zebra, Good to see you back. I hope that a new wee bean is making its self at home. :hugs: x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Yeah it does hurt hun, I know exactly how you are feeling, well not 100% as this is your second loss :hugs: I will pray tonight that another bean has moved in and you will join us and then we need a few others to get their BFP and woohoo, we can all be bump buddies together :winkwink: :hugs: xxx
> 
> It is awful, words can't describe it :( :cry:
> 
> Thanks Excalibur, it would be nice if we all were bump buddies :) :hugs: xxx
> 
> This pain in my left lower abdomen is really bad, feels like a bad period pain just in my left side. Owwww! It hurtsss, never felt anything like it.Click to expand...
> 
> I totally understand hun, if I could come and give you a nice big hug right now, I would!! :hugs:
> 
> You're welcome hun, never say never hun :hugs:
> 
> Awww no, maybe they will remove it or give you something to dissolve it? :( xxxClick to expand...

Aww bless, thank you :)

Will keep you all informed on tomorrow.

I am going to head off now, I won't be around much but will pop on every now and then. Need to recover fully I think. 

I am not sure, I don't even know if it is my cyst. Will soon find out :)

Speak soon ladies :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Hi Zebra, Good to see you back. I hope that a new wee bean is making its self at home. :hugs: x

Hello Weenat,

Thank you. Can only hope :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Thank you so much hun :hugs: Your chart is looking really good hun! Are you testing with FRERS? :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Ok Zebra, look after yourself and get some rest!!... Im sure your OH is taking good care of you! x x x

Excalibur.. do you think my chart looks good?? I hope i find out soon...My hubby is away to buy me some more FRERs. I stoped using ICs since Cajadaem says they are no good. 
Im so happy for you!!! My DD was born in December 6th... if i did concieve this time round i would have another december baby!
A happy and Healthy 9 months to you x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

WeeNat what did you use to test this morning?


----------



## WeeNat

Hi Cajadaem... i tested with FMU this morning and ziltch!!! Not even a glimmer of a line. My hubby in convinced that i am.


----------



## Cajadaem

What brand?


----------



## WeeNat

First Response..


----------



## Cajadaem

oh i see, well i have seen some FRER's that have not shown up as early as 10dpo so dont lose hope yet!


----------



## Excalibur

Wow, I seemed to have missed loads of posts... :wacko: 

Zebra - Hope everything goes well tomorrow hun and you find out some good news! Hope you manage to have a well earned rest and feel better soon :hugs: xxx

WeeNat - Yeah your chart is looking good hun :thumbup: There is still time to get your BFP yet, 10DPO is still rather early! :D Fingers crossed for a BFP :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks everyone...i shall test again tomorrow x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Good luck for tomorrow hun :dust: Come out of hiding BFP!!!! :D xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Excalibur... i hope my :bfp: comes out soon!!!! x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - You're welcome hun :hugs: Me too! I think it's playing hide n seek! :rofl: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - You're welcome hun :hugs: Me too! I think it's playing hide n seek! :rofl: xxx

Hee hee... looks like your better at seeking thank me. :haha:

Come out, come out where ever you are!!!!!!

How did you test... did you pee directly on the stick or did you dip it???


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Haha get practicing your hide and seek skills hun! :haha: 

I pee'd into a container hun and dipped it for 3 seconds, put the lid back on and lay it on the side of the bath :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

AH.... i've been dipping it for 5 secs.. could that be too long??

Have you got any symptoms Excalibur?? x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I don't think 2 seconds would make much difference but try 3 seconds in the morning, make sure you time it with a stopwatch, I use my phone. The only symptoms I have right now is Cramps. I felt Nausea last night though which was really unusual! :wacko: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

:rofl: I knew it sound sooo stupis when i was typing it but i thought "what the heck, i'll ask anyways"... hee hee. 2 seconds :) Im sucha numpty!! :haha:

I havent felt sick at all... My uterus feels tight when i lye on my back and i find it hard to get comfortable to go to sleep. My nipples are ssooooo sore too (i never get that before AF EVER).. Im getting blobs of white cm too!! And my temps remain high!??
Blocked right nose thats runny and im sneezing a lot!!

Anyway, i hope i get my :bfp: too so i can join you all. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - If you are ever unsure of anything, ask hun, that's what us ladies are here for! :D But yeah, try 3 second then take it out, put the lid back on and lie it flat asap to save any Evaps, that's what I did :haha: 

My Uterus felt like that last night when I went to bed so that's a good sign, I read books on my phone before I go to sleep :D White CM is good too, I had tons of White CM after O, it was strange lol! 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun :dust: Come on :bfp: xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - If you are ever unsure of anything, ask hun, that's what us ladies are here for! :D But yeah, try 3 second then take it out, put the lid back on and lie it flat asap to save any Evaps, that's what I did :haha:
> 
> My Uterus felt like that last night when I went to bed so that's a good sign, I read books on my phone before I go to sleep :D White CM is good too, I had tons of White CM after O, it was strange lol!
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun :dust: Come on :bfp: xxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks again Excalibur!! I will try this all tomorrow morning. 

I should read too.. my dad gave me a book he just finished (we are into the same reads).

Thanks again... i guess i should go now, i can hear Hubby back from the shops! x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - You are more than welcome hun, good luck! :dust: 

Ooo I love reading, I like real life stories :D

Night night hun, sweet dreams and good luck for morning :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

I like them too.. Ooooooh, i hope tomorrow brings my :bfp:!!! 

Please. please. please!! [-o&lt;

Night Night x x x x And congrats again x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Cathy Glass books are a really good read! I have been there in their situation so I know what they are going through. Have a look for her online tomorrow and see what you think :thumbup: :bfp: Come out come out where ever you are!!!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## Cajadaem

oooo i always dip mine for 5 secs too, lol, as instructions say 3secs for peeing on the stick, and 5 secs if dipping, lol


----------



## Cajadaem

:dust: for all :bfp:s


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Cathy Glass books are a really good read! I have been there in their situation so I know what they are going through. Have a look for her online tomorrow and see what you think :thumbup: :bfp: Come out come out where ever you are!!!!!!!!!!!! :D

Brilliant, its hard to get a decent read these days :).. i will look it up. 

I know.. stop hiding :bfp:s!!! :haha: x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Really? I'm pretty sure mine say dip for 3 seconds :wacko: xxx

WeeNat - Yeah they are a brilliant read! Most of her stories, I end up in tears. They are sad but a brilliant read! I ended up crying last night as I finished one of her books! xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Oh no, best dip it to the right second :rofl:... got to be scientific with these things :haha:.

Night Excalibur and Cajadaem x x x x 

:dust:..


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Check the instructions :rofl: 

Night night hun, sweet dreams :D xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Im gonna read them tonight Excalibur instead of my book :haha:!!

Will be better than some of the guff in my mags and FAR more interesting! :p x x x


----------



## Cajadaem

night night WeeNat x :dust: for :bfp:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Aww bless hun :D At least you will know for definite then how long to dip it in for :D Good luck!! :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hee hee.. im gonna be dip-tastic tomorrow. Hear you all soon. Sweet dreams x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Hehe you go girl!! Night night, sweet dreams xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cajadaem

i will have to read the instructions myself tnite too, lol, i always read first thing in morn, when i'm half asleep, grrr, im sure it said 3 sec for peeing and 5 sec for dipping, tut tut must read!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> i will have to read the instructions myself tnite too, lol, i always read first thing in morn, when i'm half asleep, grrr, im sure it said 3 sec for peeing and 5 sec for dipping, tut tut must read!!!!

Haha on mine it says 3 seconds for dipping? Hmm..lol :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

Ok I read it wrong, it says pee midstream for 5 seconds or dip for 5 seconds but read the result at 3 minutes! :rofl:


----------



## Cajadaem

lol, i will look when i go upstairs, got me thinking now tho, haha


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> lol, i will look when i go upstairs, got me thinking now tho, haha

I had a look at mine lol, read my post above :D


----------



## Excalibur

I'm off to bed now. Night night ladies, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx

:dust: to all! xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

nite nite Excalibur x


----------



## Cajadaem

lol, i just read ur post, lol. theres me thinking it was morning eyes that were afecting my ability to read, lol


----------



## Dutchy

Good morning! At 6.03 I got a positive test!! Whoopie I'm pregnant! Got 2 very dark lines within 2 minsq


----------



## Cajadaem

Dutchy said:


> Good morning! At 6.03 I got a positive test!! Whoopie I'm pregnant! Got 2 very dark lines within 2 minsq

Whoop whoop congrats dutchy, another :bfp: wow! Healthy and happy 9 months, lets keep them coming! :dust:

:happydance:


----------



## WeeNat

Congratulations dutch!!! 

It's another negative for me :sad1:


----------



## Dutchy

Thank you WeeNat and Cajadeam!

WeeNat - with all the BFP's going round I'm sure you will be with us soon!


----------



## WeeNat

I don't know... I won't be testing now until af. I don't feel emotional/sick/tired through the day.
All I'm experiencing is sore nipples, vivid dreams and a cold. Who knows, maybe it was the cold giving me my high temps. 
A happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Dutchy

I didn't have a lot of symptoms until I was a week late for af (last Friday). Just tired. My breasts didn't start hurting until yesterday. The only thing I really had at 10 dpo was exhausted and cramping. At the weekend that was joined by dizzyness.

Am now just hoping to see the doc today :)


----------



## WeeNat

Still hope for me then. I hope you get your appointment, exciting times x


----------



## Dutchy

Thanks sweetie. And of course there is hope yet! Last month I had every symptom under the sun and this month hardly any and look what happened.


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Sorry for confusing you :blush: 

Dutchy - :yipee: Congratulations hun! I wish you a Happy and Healthy 9 months! :hugs: :happydance: 

WeeNat - Come on BFP, we want to see you!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## Dutchy

:happydance: Thank you Excalibur!!!

I hope the baby holds on!!!! Up to 12 weeks so I can tell EVERYBODY! :dance:


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - You're welcome hun :hugs: Lot's of sticky :dust: to us all! Do you have a picture of your lovely :bfp:? :D


----------



## Dutchy

Yes I do! It's on my phone and being stupid like I am I need to wait for husband to come to hook up the stupid phone to the silly computer so you can see the double lines. 

I will do this tonight unless I get clever and come up with a way of doing it myself :shrug:


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Are you on your phone at the moment?


----------



## Dutchy

Yes I am!


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - I think if you go to "Advanced" You can upload pictures from there.


----------



## Dutchy

I sent it to mail email from my phone and then uploaded it from the computer. I hope it's visible. This photo wa taken after 2 minutes, it got darker towards the 5 and 10 minute mark.


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Wow!! Lovely lines hun! How far along are you? :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Nevermind, just seen your ticker :haha: :blush:


----------



## Dutchy

No worries! It's based on my Ovulation day. I'm waiting to hear from the doctor's office for an appointment this afternoon. I hope bean doesn't dissappear all of a sudden!


----------



## Dutchy

Sorry am having a moment....they are quite clear right? Or am I imagining it :blush:


----------



## Cajadaem

Hi Everyone, been having my hair done all morning, finally got on here, i have to nip out in an hour or so then i can chill for day. lol.
Well here is a pic of the test i did this morning, the cheapy from Home Bargains, lol, its fainter than the FRER, and says sensitivity of 20miu on the box, but its a positive, lol. Digi tomoz :happydance: looking forward to that.
 



Attached Files:







the photo to use.JPG
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Cajadaem

Dutchy said:


> Sorry am having a moment....they are quite clear right? Or am I imagining it :blush:

Definately seeing your lines Dutchy :thumbup: :happydance:

Have you also uploaded the image to the gallery on Countdown to Pregnancy website? to allow people to vote?? it always feels good when others agree :winkwink:


----------



## Dutchy

No I haven't but will defninetely do it now! I managed to get a doctor's appointment at 3.30 today. Hopefully it's all good.


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Your lines are defintetly there and they are definetly nice and dark :thumup: 

Cajadaem - Woohoo! A line is a line :happydance: Ooo can't wait to see your digi tomorrow :D I get to test with a FRER again :happydance: Hope my second line is still there and darker! :yipee:


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur - I'm sure it will!!!

I've just uploaded my pic to Countdown to Pregnancy.


----------



## Cajadaem

whoop whoop Excalibur  i'm sure it will be darker than the other day for sure 

Dutchy how many DPO?


----------



## Dutchy

Cajadaem - 17 dpo and a week + 3 days late for AF. I was too scared to test earlier as I had soooo many more symptoms last month.


----------



## Cajadaem

Found your pic Dutchy but you didnt put it up for vote, as you put it up as positive noone can vote, has to be up as unsure for voting  x


----------



## Dutchy

Oopsie...changing now!


----------



## Cajadaem

Cant wait to see images tmoz of anyone thats doing them


----------



## Dutchy

It's on Countdown to Pregnancy under 'unsure'.


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Thank you hun, I hope so :D 

Cajadaem - Thank you hun, fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Hey all... Amazing how many positives on this thread this month. Really exciting.

However, I'm not feeling too positive now. I have Google about sore nipples and a lot of people have this symptom due to a hormone imbalance. So I reckon I'm going to be out this month.
X x x


----------



## Cajadaem

WeeNat said:


> Hey all... Amazing how many positives on this thread this month. Really exciting.
> 
> However, I'm not feeling too positive now. I have Google about sore nipples and a lot of people have this symptom due to a hormone imbalance. So I reckon I'm going to be out this month.
> X x x

never give up hope until AF arrives :hugs:


----------



## WeeNat

Trying not to... But I'm not this lucky. Already feel extremely lucky when I conceived with DD, just couldn't believe it could happen again. Sorry to put a dampner on things, just not feeling positive today. And what I've read so far hasn't helped I guess.
A happy and healthy 9 months to you all x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I know how frustrating it can be but you are not out until the :witch: arrives, I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Excalibur, not feeling a happy bunny today. Don't want to rain on the parade. So much good news but check me being a grumpy old toad x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I totally understand how you feel hun, TTC can be so stressful and it just gets on top of you when you are doing everything you possibly can but nothing seems to happen! I got to the point of that and now look where I am..there is still hope hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

WeeNat hun, i know what you mean, even though it has never taken me all too long as yet, its still horrible waiting month after month, and getting negative after negative, but never feel down, never let it get to you, you have done it once so you can do it again, remember that!!! it may take time, but you WILL get a :bfp: and you need to remain positive about that, positivity brings results ))


----------



## WeeNat

Aw thanks girls.. all your kind Wots have made me cry, what a mess I'm in today. Better get back to painting. Hear you all soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Awwww hun :') Sending you big :hugs: Enjoy your painting hun, speak to you soon xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Well i had my hair done today, and it looks a mess, lol. Need to get it done again, FAST!!!!


----------



## WeeNat

Enjoy your day x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Awww hun, hope you get it sorted soon! I need to get mine done at some point so it looks nice for my Birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Cajadaem

i'm hoping mine is sorted by my birthday too!!!!!!!!!!!!! not liking this at all :-(


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - When is your Birthday hun?


----------



## Cajadaem

End of the month hun, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Mine too! :D


----------



## Zebra2023

So I went for my scan today. The cyst is 3.2cm, it has grown 0.2 cm since Friday the 30th. She said it is possible that this is causing me pain as well as bleeding. The bleeding is light red/brown with clots. Weird!? She just nodded when I said that. So err yeah? Useless...even though she was nicer than the midwife.

No baby there, which I knew. If I am pregnant again that won't show up yet so I have to wait and see. Ughhh! Sonographer said that as well.

Midwife, who was rude said you have had a complete miscarriage (tell me something I don't know) I didn't come here for that...! We only got a faint positive. I said yeah cause your tests are not good. I use clearblue and I am getting dark tests, thanks! She also said the symptoms and positive tests are due to the miscarriage as it is still coming out of me...erm ok then. I told her about the private scan, the sonographer there said I could be pregnant again. She looked at me like I just slapped her across the face and was like it isn't likely. It is just your miscarriage. Well thanks for being optimistic you cow!! What do you know, can you see it? No, it is too early! Duhhh!!

Gave me a urine cup and another pregnancy test to do in two weeks. She said I will expect it to be negative in two weeks time. Another midwife said that 3 weeks ago.

Thanks a bunch, I hate the NHS. I am not happy with them one bit. So useless!! Arghhh.


----------



## Zebra2023

Also the sonographer said my ovaries are healthy, especially my right one. Well yes I know as it doesn't have a cyst. My lining is 8.3mm from 6.mm last time. Presume that is good? 

One is not happy, I could slap the NHS 100 times over. 

My partner isn't happy with them either. He is a lot more calmer than me though :haha: he has been a gem though, bless him :)


----------



## Cajadaem

Zebra Awwwww , i would change surgery's if i was you, then you would have a different midwife?


----------



## Zebra2023

I am having my scans done at the EPU, should have added that in. Silly me!


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Really sorry to hear that the NHS gave you a hard time hun, I told you though, they always seem to just expect the worst for people, it's like they can't really be bothered and would just tell you anything to get you seen and sent off on your way again!!

When I had my MC, after the Scan, I had a consultation meeting and when we was leaving, she turned around and said "Does it feel like you have had a Miscarriage?" I was like, I don't friggin' know! I have never had a Miscarriage before!!!! :growlmad:

I have been praying and keeping everything crossed for you hun that there is another little bean nesting in there! :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Really sorry to hear that the NHS gave you a hard time hun, I told you though, they always seem to just expect the worst for people, it's like they can't really be bothered and would just tell you anything to get you seen and sent off on your way again!!
> 
> When I had my MC, after the Scan, I had a consultation meeting and when we was leaving, she turned around and said "Does it feel like you have had a Miscarriage?" I was like, I don't friggin' know! I have never had a Miscarriage before!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I have been praying and keeping everything crossed for you hun that there is another little bean nesting in there! :hugs: :dust: xxx

Agreed, I hate them with a passion. 

If I am pregnant again or when I do, I am so tempted to go private for the whole thing. I will work my arse off to have a stress free pregnancy and life rather than go to the NHS. 

As if?!!? That is pathetic!! I can surely say it doesn't feel like I have miscarried compared to the first time round.

They even asked where I had my private scan done. Nosey gits!! 

Thanks Excalibur :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I think that might be the best option to be honest hun, seems like NHS don't give a monkeys about anyone!! 

I know hun, I didn't know where to look! I couldn't believe she asked me that to be honest!!

Omg why did they need to know that? What would they do? Ring them and ask whey they said you could possibly be pregnant again?!? Pfft!!!!

You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join in!

I'm either 7DPO or 4DPO (my FF chart changed my original OV day to a different day... so I'm not sure which one to go by!) I've been having some pretty intense bloating and gas, and some constipation. Also feeling a bit queasy yesterday and super exhuasted. Last night I finally made it an early night to try and catch up on some sleep, and spent most of it tossing an turning!

This my first natural cycle after coming off BCP, so I'm not sure how many of these symptoms will be normal for me, and how many of them might be signs of a BFP in the works!! How many days after OV do you usually wait to test??


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I think that might be the best option to be honest hun, seems like NHS don't give a monkeys about anyone!!
> 
> I know hun, I didn't know where to look! I couldn't believe she asked me that to be honest!!
> 
> Omg why did they need to know that? What would they do? Ring them and ask whey they said you could possibly be pregnant again?!? Pfft!!!!
> 
> You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx

I know it is expensive but anything to protect my possibly unborn baby or soon to be unborn baby. Either one as I have no idea right now.

True, NHS don't care unless you are drunk and have been in a fight :haha:

That is rather shocking...how stupid can you get? NHS are dumb as well it seems.

I have no idea why she asked, got nothing to do with the NHS. I even said you lot are useless, it is why I went private :haha:

The sonographer at the private scan said I could be pregnant again as the cyst is new, which is what I told her as I didn't have this before. She reckons it might be to help a new pregnancy along. Too early to see so she says I will have to wait. 

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Excalibur

ReadyToMum - Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hugs: 

Just had a quick look at your chart, your temps look awfully low for post Ov? If you look at mine, you'll see what I mean :wacko: That was my first cycle temping though and it could possibly be the after effects of the BCP, I don't know :wacko:

I would wait until a couple of days before AF is due or the day of AF or possibly when AF is late even. It's usually about 2 weeks after Ov I think..I tested 10 days after.


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - That is very true hun, I would rather save up and pay for Private scans aswell rather than being messed around and being told false information just because they can't be bothered!!

Haha you did right to tell them where to shove their advice! :rofl:

Fingers crossed for you chick, come on little bean! Snuggle in and enjoy your new home for 9 months! :winkwink: You need to come and meet me and bean then we can go shopping for you both :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

It would be so much better in the long run. I am wanting to give birth in a private hospital too. I couldn't deal with the NHS when I go in to labour if they act like that. I'd love a water birth. 

It was rather funny to see there reaction :haha:

Thanks Excalibur. I hope another little bean is snuggling in. Fingers are crossed. I have bought things and are buying things even though I have had two miscarriages. I will need them someday so :) nest nest nest! Would be nice to go shopping together :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> It would be so much better in the long run. I am wanting to give birth in a private hospital too. I couldn't deal with the NHS when I go in to labour if they act like that. I'd love a water birth.
> 
> It was rather funny to see there reaction :haha:
> 
> Thanks Excalibur. I hope another little bean is snuggling in. Fingers are crossed. I have bought things and are buying things even though I have had two miscarriages. I will need them someday so :) nest nest nest! Would be nice to go shopping together :) xxx

I don't blame you hun. I want a water birth aswell! :D I used to always say I wanted a home birth but then I went against it as if anything were to go wrong, they would have to make the journey to hospital and during that time, anything could happen, whereas in the hospital, they have all the equipment there at hand! :thumbup: 

You're welcome hun, come on little bean! :D :dust: xxx

Did you recieve my invite on FB hun?


----------



## Cajadaem

Evening all, been and done my shopping, its horrible out!!!


----------



## ReadytoMum

Excalibur said:


> ReadyToMum - Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hugs:
> 
> Just had a quick look at your chart, your temps look awfully low for post Ov? If you look at mine, you'll see what I mean :wacko: That was my first cycle temping though and it could possibly be the after effects of the BCP, I don't know :wacko:
> 
> I would wait until a couple of days before AF is due or the day of AF or possibly when AF is late even. It's usually about 2 weeks after Ov I think..I tested 10 days after.

I kinda figured they would be a little more varient as well, but since this is my first month BBT, I'm not really sure what to expect! This whole TTC process is pretty confusing actually. I think the NTNP people have got it figured out by just letting nature take its course! Hoping for a BFP this month, but I'm trying to stay realistic about it and I know it's not likely. But it would be awesome if it did happen! :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - We went out this morning and it was raining, only spitting but still miserable considering the heatwave we had, now it's predicting snow? What the hell? :wacko: 

ReadyToMum - Hey, never say never :winkwink: Are you taking your temperature as soon as you wake up and at the same time every morning? :)


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur, its been hammering it down ere, not nice at all..........................
OOOOooo see ur birthday end of month......................hehe, mine last day


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Excalibur, its been hammering it down ere, not nice at all..........................
> OOOOooo see ur birthday end of month......................hehe, mine last day

Aww, I hate rain!! :( 

Ooo 30th April? :D Mine is on the 26th! :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> It would be so much better in the long run. I am wanting to give birth in a private hospital too. I couldn't deal with the NHS when I go in to labour if they act like that. I'd love a water birth.
> 
> It was rather funny to see there reaction :haha:
> 
> Thanks Excalibur. I hope another little bean is snuggling in. Fingers are crossed. I have bought things and are buying things even though I have had two miscarriages. I will need them someday so :) nest nest nest! Would be nice to go shopping together :) xxx
> 
> I don't blame you hun. I want a water birth aswell! :D I used to always say I wanted a home birth but then I went against it as if anything were to go wrong, they would have to make the journey to hospital and during that time, anything could happen, whereas in the hospital, they have all the equipment there at hand! :thumbup:
> 
> You're welcome hun, come on little bean! :D :dust: xxx
> 
> Did you recieve my invite on FB hun?Click to expand...

I was like that too, so much safer being in hospital. The water births look cool, as seen on One born =]

Oooo invite? Facebook has no told me about any invite. Intrigued? xxx



Cajadaem said:


> Evening all, been and done my shopping, its horrible out!!!

Evening. It is awful, do not like this weather xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Very true hun. I feel priveledged that we live in the same town that One Born is filmed and I have been to that hospital! :D

I sent you an invite a while ago now, I wondered why I never got a response :haha: Have another look if you can :) xxx


----------



## Dutchy

I want a home birth. In the comforts of our own home....maybe I'll give birth in our bath not sure yet.


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Very true hun. I feel priveledged that we live in the same town that One Born is filmed and I have been to that hospital! :D
> 
> I sent you an invite a while ago now, I wondered why I never got a response :haha: Have another look if you can :) xxx

It is weird isn't it? Kool though. Small world :)

I shall a have a look now xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - I know how frustrating it can be but you are not out until the :witch: arrives, I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun :hugs: xxx

Me too WeeNat! I thought I was out due to lack of symptoms and look at me now...:thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - That would be awesome :thumbup: 

Zebra - Yeah it is cool hehe :winkwink: Ok hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Ooo a birthday day/night out. Feel privileged that you have invited me :) I might be working through the day, I don't have my rota for then yet so can't say. The evening should be good though :) I would be very shy mind, I wouldn't know anyone. May I bring my other half? xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Excalibur said:


> Dutchy - That would be awesome :thumbup:

I thought so too. I want it to be as nice for the baby as I can make it and I think coming into the world in his/her own home is better.

Zebra - I'm so sorry to read about all your experiences! I can't believe people can treat you like this!


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Ooo a birthday day/night out. Feel privileged that you have invited me :) I might be working through the day, I don't have my rota for then yet so can't say. The evening should be good though :) I would be very shy mind, I wouldn't know anyone. May I bring my other half? xxx

Hehe I thought it would be nice seeing as we are both from Leeds :D No problem hun, if you could post on the Event which one you can attend that would be lovely hun, once you get your Rota of course. Of course you can bring your OH hun, I wouldn't dare say no :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Dutchy - Aww yeah, that is a lovely way of looking at it :D


----------



## Zebra2023

Dutchy said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Dutchy - That would be awesome :thumbup:
> 
> I thought so too. I want it to be as nice for the baby as I can make it and I think coming into the world in his/her own home is better.
> 
> Zebra - I'm so sorry to read about all your experiences! I can't believe people can treat you like this!Click to expand...

Thanks Dutchy. They shouldn't treat anyone like this. Unless they are drunks who have been in fights. Think babies are more important.

If you have a home birth, I hope it all goes well for you. Can't beat comfort of your own home. Congratulations to you as well :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Ooo a birthday day/night out. Feel privileged that you have invited me :) I might be working through the day, I don't have my rota for then yet so can't say. The evening should be good though :) I would be very shy mind, I wouldn't know anyone. May I bring my other half? xxx
> 
> Hehe I thought it would be nice seeing as we are both from Leeds :D No problem hun, if you could post on the Event which one you can attend that would be lovely hun, once you get your Rota of course. Of course you can bring your OH hun, I wouldn't dare say no :haha: xxxClick to expand...

If I get the day off and my partner does, we will come to both. I like Scarborough. Haven't been in ages. If we are both working, we both will be there for the evening. Will write on there once I know for sure :) Thanks for inviting me. Sweet of you. Oh that is good, won't feel as shy then :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - That would be lovely if you could come to both but unfortunately work comes first :( It will be my first time visiting Scarborough but OH has been quite a few times. Thank you hun, that would be great. You're more than welcome chick, the more the merrier I say :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - That would be lovely if you could come to both but unfortunately work comes first :( It will be my first time visiting Scarborough but OH has been quite a few times. Thank you hun, that would be great. You're more than welcome chick, the more the merrier I say :winkwink: xxx

I think I would rather be in Scarborough than work :haha: Lets hope we both get the day off, would be nice. Aww, you will love it :) I get my rota weekly so will let you know asap. Count is in for sure for the evening though :happydance: where would we all be meeting? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - That would be lovely if you could come to both but unfortunately work comes first :( It will be my first time visiting Scarborough but OH has been quite a few times. Thank you hun, that would be great. You're more than welcome chick, the more the merrier I say :winkwink: xxx
> 
> I think I would rather be in Scarborough than work :haha: Lets hope we both get the day off, would be nice. Aww, you will love it :) I get my rota weekly so will let you know asap. Count is in for sure for the evening though :happydance: where would we all be meeting? xxxClick to expand...

Haha I bet you would hun :winkwink: Fingers crossed you both can. Will count you in chick, do you know where Hoagies is? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - That would be lovely if you could come to both but unfortunately work comes first :( It will be my first time visiting Scarborough but OH has been quite a few times. Thank you hun, that would be great. You're more than welcome chick, the more the merrier I say :winkwink: xxx
> 
> I think I would rather be in Scarborough than work :haha: Lets hope we both get the day off, would be nice. Aww, you will love it :) I get my rota weekly so will let you know asap. Count is in for sure for the evening though :happydance: where would we all be meeting? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I bet you would hun :winkwink: Fingers crossed you both can. Will count you in chick, do you know where Hoagies is? xxxClick to expand...

:haha: So would! :) Kool, thank you. Ermm nope lol xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I wonder if Weenat has got any snow up in Scotland?


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Erm, do you know any pubs in Leeds town centre? :) 

Ooo I wonder, I love snow!!!! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I know Yates's, birdcage and several others. Not heard of that one though. Where is it? :) xxx

ITS SNOWINGGGG!!!! 

I saw it on the news about Scotland having snow so it crossed my mind :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> I know Yates's, birdcage and several others. Not heard of that one though. Where is it? :) xxx
> 
> ITS SNOWINGGGG!!!!
> 
> I saw it on the news about Scotland having snow so it crossed my mind :) xxx

Which Yates's do you know hun? Birdcage isn't there anymore? :o Hoagies is on the bottom of the Headrow, East Gate, back of the police station. 

Is it snowing where you are? :o!!!! xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I know Yates's, birdcage and several others. Not heard of that one though. Where is it? :) xxx
> 
> ITS SNOWINGGGG!!!!
> 
> I saw it on the news about Scotland having snow so it crossed my mind :) xxx
> 
> Which Yates's do you know hun? Birdcage isn't there anymore? :o Hoagies is on the bottom of the Headrow, East Gate, back of the police station.
> 
> Is it snowing where you are? :o!!!! xxxClick to expand...

The one by Morrisons, the one in the train station and the one in the square. 

Really?!? What happened to it? Last time I went to birdcage was a while ago so yeah. Umm still unsure :haha: my partner might know :) 

It is yeah, wooooo xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I know Yates's, birdcage and several others. Not heard of that one though. Where is it? :) xxx
> 
> ITS SNOWINGGGG!!!!
> 
> I saw it on the news about Scotland having snow so it crossed my mind :) xxx
> 
> Which Yates's do you know hun? Birdcage isn't there anymore? :o Hoagies is on the bottom of the Headrow, East Gate, back of the police station.
> 
> Is it snowing where you are? :o!!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> The one by Morrisons, the one in the train station and the one in the square.
> 
> Really?!? What happened to it? Last time I went to birdcage was a while ago so yeah. Umm still unsure :haha: my partner might know :)
> 
> It is yeah, wooooo xxxClick to expand...

We go to the Yates by Morrisons, we will probably be going there at some point but will probably end up in Bar Risa. If all goes to plan, It will be a cheap night for me! :haha: 

I think it closed down, was like that when I moved to Leeds so I'm not 100% sure. 

I want it to snow here!!!! :( xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Sounds good, I don't often go out much. My partner used to before he met me so he will know more :haha: 

Aww that is a shame, I went there once.

Cheap drinks yeah? I won't be drinking JIC. 

I shall send it over to you :haha: xxx


----------



## Sailorwife87

Hi guys was reading though your thread, I have to say NHS are dire! I had a mc July last year, the midwife was exactly the same...
Yes you have had a mc, and your pregnancy hormone has decreased so you are no longer pregnant....
Am I stupid? Of course I know, oh and thanks for your sympathetic approach. Cheers for that!
Anyway I'm 8dpo and having symptoms (first month of trying since) so fingers crossed.
Sorry to intrude... I have been stalking this site all week, and finally decided to post. I feel for you zebra!! Fingers crossed its good news for you...
X


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Sounds good, I don't often go out much. My partner used to before he met me so he will know more :haha:
> 
> Aww that is a shame, I went there once.
> 
> Cheap drinks yeah? I won't be drinking JIC.
> 
> I shall send it over to you :haha: xxx

Aww bless, my OH knows everywhere so we won't get lost :haha: 

I never went to the Birdcage, heard it's a barrel of laughs though!

In Bar Risa it's 80p a drink on a Thursday for selected drinks only. I won't be drinking either :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Sailorwife87 said:


> Hi guys was reading though your thread, I have to say NHS are dire! I had a mc July last year, the midwife was exactly the same...
> Yes you have had a mc, and your pregnancy hormone has decreased so you are no longer pregnant....
> Am I stupid? Of course I know, oh and thanks for your sympathetic approach. Cheers for that!
> Anyway I'm 8dpo and having symptoms (first month of trying since) so fingers crossed.
> Sorry to intrude... I have been stalking this site all week, and finally decided to post. I feel for you zebra!! Fingers crossed its good news for you...
> X

Thank you Sailorwife87

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. It is awful :( NHS don't have no sympathy what so ever. They don't care. We know our own bodies though!! They can't feel what we feel. 

Good luck to you! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sailorwife87 said:


> Hi guys was reading though your thread, I have to say NHS are dire! I had a mc July last year, the midwife was exactly the same...
> Yes you have had a mc, and your pregnancy hormone has decreased so you are no longer pregnant....
> Am I stupid? Of course I know, oh and thanks for your sympathetic approach. Cheers for that!
> Anyway I'm 8dpo and having symptoms (first month of trying since) so fingers crossed.
> Sorry to intrude... I have been stalking this site all week, and finally decided to post. I feel for you zebra!! Fingers crossed its good news for you...
> X

Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hi: :hugs:

Really sorry to hear about your loss. Yeah NHS are useless! How they get paid for what they do, I have no idea! :wacko: 

Fingers crossed for you hun and lot's of baby :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good, I don't often go out much. My partner used to before he met me so he will know more :haha:
> 
> Aww that is a shame, I went there once.
> 
> Cheap drinks yeah? I won't be drinking JIC.
> 
> I shall send it over to you :haha: xxx
> 
> Aww bless, my OH knows everywhere so we won't get lost :haha:
> 
> I never went to the Birdcage, heard it's a barrel of laughs though!
> 
> In Bar Risa it's 80p a drink on a Thursday for selected drinks only. I won't be drinking either :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

That is good :) looking forward to it :happydance:

It is ace, shame it has closed down. There is one in Manchester I think. 

Ooo that is good, what drinks though? I won't be alone then :D xxx


----------



## Sailorwife87

Zebra2023 said:


> Thank you Sailorwife87
> 
> Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. It is awful :( NHS don't have no sympathy what so ever. They don't care. We know our own bodies though!! They can't feel what we feel.
> 
> Good luck to you! xxx

Its so true!
I also have a cyst on my right ovary...they said its fine, nothing to worry about. I had a series of scans to check it and my GP sent me to gyn after she saw them, as predicted I wasn't even inspected, just shoved into what looked like the caretakers cupboard to be told its fine and I was discharged from their care!
I haven't had any problem since so after my own research I decided I was fine and it's common enough to not worry about, still it would have been nice to have a discussion with gyn about it rather than typing it in to google!
X


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I can't wait! Will be a great day and night!! :D :dance:

Yeah there is one in Manchester hun :thumbup:

I'm not sure what drinks hun, think it's like the bottles of VKS's and things like that, not 100% sure though. Nope you won't :D xxx

Omg it's only 7:25pm and I feel like I could sleep for a week!!!! *Yawn*


----------



## Zebra2023

Sailorwife87 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Sailorwife87
> 
> Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. It is awful :( NHS don't have no sympathy what so ever. They don't care. We know our own bodies though!! They can't feel what we feel.
> 
> Good luck to you! xxx
> 
> Its so true!
> I also have a cyst on my right ovary...they said its fine, nothing to worry about. I had a series of scans to check it and my GP sent me to gyn after she saw them, as predicted I wasn't even inspected, just shoved into what looked like the caretakers cupboard to be told its fine and I was discharged from their care!
> I haven't had any problem since so after my own research I decided I was fine and it's common enough to not worry about, still it would have been nice to have a discussion with gyn about it rather than typing it in to google!
> XClick to expand...

Totally agree. They are very painful, mine is causing me lots of pain. Not sure if the bleeding is from my ovary. It is very clot like and light. 



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I can't wait! Will be a great day and night!! :D :dance:
> 
> Yeah there is one in Manchester hun :thumbup:
> 
> I'm not sure what drinks hun, think it's like the bottles of VKS's and things like that, not 100% sure though. Nope you won't :D xxx
> 
> Omg it's only 7:25pm and I feel like I could sleep for a week!!!! *Yawn*

It sure will be. Be nice to get out I think. 

Ah hmmm surely they will do soft drinks cheapo :)

It feels earlier than half 7. Aww :) good signs!! I could sleep for a week too. Shattered. Make it a month :) :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - It's always nice for us to get out as we don't go out drinking that often. 

Yeah I'm sure they will hun, if not then we'll take our own :haha: 

It does actually, it's with the light evenings, messing things up lol! 

Aww bless, I think I'll be in bed early tonight, had such a restless night last night! Was awful! xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - It's always nice for us to get out as we don't go out drinking that often.
> 
> Yeah I'm sure they will hun, if not then we'll take our own :haha:
> 
> It does actually, it's with the light evenings, messing things up lol!
> 
> Aww bless, I think I'll be in bed early tonight, had such a restless night last night! Was awful! xxx

Sure is, I haven't had a drink for ages. I don't miss it but it is nice to have one as a treat every now and then. My OH drinks rum. Yucky!! One of the expensive posh drinks as I say :haha:

It is, I can't believe how light it is. Used to be pitch black at this time!! I do like light mornings and evenings mind. 

Aww :( :hugs: hope you get a better nights sleep tonight xxx :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - It's always nice for us to get out as we don't go out drinking that often.
> 
> Yeah I'm sure they will hun, if not then we'll take our own :haha:
> 
> It does actually, it's with the light evenings, messing things up lol!
> 
> Aww bless, I think I'll be in bed early tonight, had such a restless night last night! Was awful! xxx
> 
> Sure is, I haven't had a drink for ages. I don't miss it but it is nice to have one as a treat every now and then. My OH drinks rum. Yucky!! One of the expensive posh drinks as I say :haha:
> 
> It is, I can't believe how light it is. Used to be pitch black at this time!! I do like light mornings and evenings mind.
> 
> Aww :( :hugs: hope you get a better nights sleep tonight xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww bless, we went out last week, I was soooo rough the day after! Self inflicted so I expect no sympathy :haha: Ewwww rum!!! Lol! :blush: 

It used to be pitch black about 4pm ish, felt like it was about 10-11pm :p

Thank you hun, me too, otherwise I'll be a walking zombie tomorrow :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - It's always nice for us to get out as we don't go out drinking that often.
> 
> Yeah I'm sure they will hun, if not then we'll take our own :haha:
> 
> It does actually, it's with the light evenings, messing things up lol!
> 
> Aww bless, I think I'll be in bed early tonight, had such a restless night last night! Was awful! xxx
> 
> Sure is, I haven't had a drink for ages. I don't miss it but it is nice to have one as a treat every now and then. My OH drinks rum. Yucky!! One of the expensive posh drinks as I say :haha:
> 
> It is, I can't believe how light it is. Used to be pitch black at this time!! I do like light mornings and evenings mind.
> 
> Aww :( :hugs: hope you get a better nights sleep tonight xxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww bless, we went out last week, I was soooo rough the day after! Self inflicted so I expect no sympathy :haha: Ewwww rum!!! Lol! :blush:
> 
> It used to be pitch black about 4pm ish, felt like it was about 10-11pm :p
> 
> Thank you hun, me too, otherwise I'll be a walking zombie tomorrow :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

:haha: 80p drinks...can't go wrong :D Yes rum is minging. Ewww!

It did didn't it, shocking how dark it got so early. Soon get dark around 10pm, love that! :)

You're welcome xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Definetly not! £1 a pint on Wednesday at Yates is good aswell :winkwink: 

I love nice dark evenings, I can't sleep if it's too light :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

That is good yeah :) I like cheapo things. 

I like both, goes with the time of year :) Ooo no, nor me. Especially the sun shining through the window.

I think I am going to go put the heating on...again. So cold!! Brrr xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I like anything that is cheap or even better, free :rofl: 

Aww bless, I love it when it's snowing and the moon shines down on it, lovely! :D

Just checked the temperature on my phone and it's 1 Degree! :shock: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I like anything that is cheap or even better, free :rofl:
> 
> Aww bless, I love it when it's snowing and the moon shines down on it, lovely! :D
> 
> Just checked the temperature on my phone and it's 1 Degree! :shock: xxx

:haha: you sound like my best friend!! She loves free things. Can't go wrong I say 

Ooo yes, gorgeous. I love nature. Even though it is cruel sometimes, it does what is needed though, I am coming to terms with things even though I will never forget my two little beans. I am longing for them. Longing for another little bean too. I know deep down it will happen eventually and nature does what is best.

The sonographer at the private scan said to me it is easier to let your body do what is needed rather than making a decision. Which is very true. I couldn't make a decision to let my bean go. Would hurt me even more. I hope that doesn't sound selfish, hard to describe really. If my baby had carried on, it could have had things wrong with it. If it did, I would stand by it no matter what, I would love it all the same. But nature decided that it wasn't right and didn't want little beans to suffer. 

Oh my gosh, that is cold!! Brrrr xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - You definetly can't :haha:

Me too hun, I love it first thing in a morning, looking out at the snow, untouched, it's lovely! Then everyone goes and walks on it and ruins it! :growlmad: :haha: 

That is true hun, we just have to let nature do what it has to do unfortunately. What will be will be. You have the same attitude as me chick, I have said that to my OH countless amount of times, if we were to ever to have a baby and it had something wrong, I would still treat it like a baby that didn't have anything wrong..at the end of the day, it takes two to tango and two to create such a gift. My brother was mentally disabled, wasn't born that way, had an accident as a baby, well, it wasn't so much an accident but yeah, we'll pass that subject, also my auntie had downsyndrome, doesn't mean they are any different from us :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - You definetly can't :haha:
> 
> Me too hun, I love it first thing in a morning, looking out at the snow, untouched, it's lovely! Then everyone goes and walks on it and ruins it! :growlmad: :haha:
> 
> That is true hun, we just have to let nature do what it has to do unfortunately. What will be will be. You have the same attitude as me chick, I have said that to my OH countless amount of times, if we were to ever to have a baby and it had something wrong, I would still treat it like a baby that didn't have anything wrong..at the end of the day, it takes two to tango and two to create such a gift. My brother was mentally disabled, wasn't born that way, had an accident as a baby, well, it wasn't so much an accident but yeah, we'll pass that subject, also my auntie had downsyndrome, doesn't mean they are any different from us :) xxx

I am one of those, I get excited and run around like a nutter. Placing my footprints everywhere :haha: 

We do indeed, how heartbreaking it is, I am sure our little beans want us to carry on and try again. I will never forget my little beans. Never met them but I love them. As my partner does too. My poor little OH was hoping to see something today. I was too but I knew we wouldn't. Bless him. Aww no :( they are no different from us indeed. They are still human, no matter what!! :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Nooooooooo don't touch the lovely snow! Only joking :rofl: 

I'm sure they would want us to aswell hun. I don't think we will ever forget our little beans, at the end of the day, they were a part of us :) Aww bless him, it is hard I must admit! Fingers crossed you'll both see something very soon! :thumbup: Agreed! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Nooooooooo don't touch the lovely snow! Only joking :rofl:
> 
> I'm sure they would want us to aswell hun. I don't think we will ever forget our little beans, at the end of the day, they were a part of us :) Aww bless him, it is hard I must admit! Fingers crossed you'll both see something very soon! :thumbup: Agreed! :D xxx

It is so pretty I can't help it. I like to do it before everyone else does :haha: such a big kid me! :)

They were indeed, poor little things. Miscarriages are awful :( really hard, he is distraught. Thanks Excalibur, I hope we do soon. 3 weeks after a miscarriage to find I still have a strong positive and symptoms is odd. They should be calming down but they are remaining xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Hehe nothing wrong with that, I'll never grow up, that's boring :haha: 

They sure are chick, I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy! :( 

Are you planning on doing anymore tests hun? xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Nooooooooo don't touch the lovely snow! Only joking :rofl:
> 
> I'm sure they would want us to aswell hun. I don't think we will ever forget our little beans, at the end of the day, they were a part of us :) Aww bless him, it is hard I must admit! Fingers crossed you'll both see something very soon! :thumbup: Agreed! :D xxx
> 
> It is so pretty I can't help it. I like to do it before everyone else does :haha: such a big kid me! :)
> 
> They were indeed, poor little things. Miscarriages are awful :( really hard, he is distraught. Thanks Excalibur, I hope we do soon. 3 weeks after a miscarriage to find I still have a strong positive and symptoms is odd. They should be calming down but they are remaining xxxClick to expand...

Hi Zebra, sorry to butt in, but your lines are not only remaining, they were darker on ur last pic than they had been all along!!!! no way could they have gotten stronger after a misscarriage purely because of remaining hormones, they would have faded not intensified, fingers crossed and :dust: to you for a sticky bean


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Hehe nothing wrong with that, I'll never grow up, that's boring :haha:
> 
> They sure are chick, I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy! :(
> 
> Are you planning on doing anymore tests hun? xxx

Sure is :haha: :thumbup:

Agreed :)

I did a test this morning, positive :) the one at the EPU was positive too. Faintly with them. That is there crap tests mind. Clearblue and FRER show it nice and strong. That is what convinced me to believe I was still pregnant. But it still is doing the same strong positive tests at 3 weeks after m/c xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Hehe nothing wrong with that, I'll never grow up, that's boring :haha:
> 
> They sure are chick, I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy! :(
> 
> Are you planning on doing anymore tests hun? xxx
> 
> Sure is :haha: :thumbup:
> 
> Agreed :)
> 
> I did a test this morning, positive :) the one at the EPU was positive too. Faintly with them. That is there crap tests mind. Clearblue and FRER show it nice and strong. That is what convinced me to believe I was still pregnant. But it still is doing the same strong positive tests at 3 weeks after m/c xxxClick to expand...

Then there definetly must be a new little bean moving in! :happydance: Do you have photo's of your tests hun? :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Nooooooooo don't touch the lovely snow! Only joking :rofl:
> 
> I'm sure they would want us to aswell hun. I don't think we will ever forget our little beans, at the end of the day, they were a part of us :) Aww bless him, it is hard I must admit! Fingers crossed you'll both see something very soon! :thumbup: Agreed! :D xxx
> 
> It is so pretty I can't help it. I like to do it before everyone else does :haha: such a big kid me! :)
> 
> They were indeed, poor little things. Miscarriages are awful :( really hard, he is distraught. Thanks Excalibur, I hope we do soon. 3 weeks after a miscarriage to find I still have a strong positive and symptoms is odd. They should be calming down but they are remaining xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Zebra, sorry to butt in, but your lines are not only remaining, they were darker on ur last pic than they had been all along!!!! no way could they have gotten stronger after a misscarriage purely because of remaining hormones, they would have faded not intensified, fingers crossed and :dust: to you for a sticky beanClick to expand...

Hello Cajadeam,

Don't be sorry. More than welcome to join in :)

That was the darkest one I ever had. It is still like that today. No way this can be from the miscarriage. It must be a new bean? I hope a new bean is snuggling in. Thank you :) :hugs: xxx

I should go get my bloods done...book myself in for tomorrow I think :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Hehe nothing wrong with that, I'll never grow up, that's boring :haha:
> 
> They sure are chick, I wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy! :(
> 
> Are you planning on doing anymore tests hun? xxx
> 
> Sure is :haha: :thumbup:
> 
> Agreed :)
> 
> I did a test this morning, positive :) the one at the EPU was positive too. Faintly with them. That is there crap tests mind. Clearblue and FRER show it nice and strong. That is what convinced me to believe I was still pregnant. But it still is doing the same strong positive tests at 3 weeks after m/c xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Then there definetly must be a new little bean moving in! :happydance: Do you have photo's of your tests hun? :D xxxClick to expand...

I hope so :) 

Afraid not, I didn't think of taking any. I chucked them away too. Next time I take one I shall post it up :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - That's ok hun :hugs: Fingers crossed! :yipee: :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Fingers tightly crossed :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust:
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Zebra2023

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!! Lot's of baby dust for everyone! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Lots and lots for all :) 

I am heading off for a little while. Partner home soon :)

Thank you to you all for your ongoing support :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - You're more than welcome hun :D We shall continue to support :hugs: 

No problem hun, I'm off to bed anyway, I'm shattered! :( 

Night night all, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - You're more than welcome hun :D We shall continue to support :hugs:
> 
> No problem hun, I'm off to bed anyway, I'm shattered! :(
> 
> Night night all, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Ain't all you ladies lovely!! :hugs: 

Hope get a nice night sleep tonight.

Thank you. Sweet dreams to you too :) :hugs: :dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Just popping on before hitting the hay, excited about doing my Digi in morn, :happydance:
Excalibur cant wait to see ur lines of your FRER in morning! I am possibly not going to get too much sleep tnite through excitement........................................Nite nite x


----------



## Excalibur

Woohoo I got to test with my FRER this morning :happydance: :dance: 

12DPO :dance::happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/IMG_20120404_072235.jpg


----------



## Cajadaem

Whoop whoop nice line Excalibur XX :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

My Digi from this morning :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







This pic!.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Thank you so much hun :hugs: 

Yay for your 2-3 Digi!!!! :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

its all soooooooooo exciting )


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - It sure is hun :D Think I might go and buy a Digi later for next week. What do you reckon? :winkwink:


----------



## Cajadaem

oh yes!!!! it certainly makes you feel good, i mean its good enough to get a good line on the FRERs but its also good to see it in writing...........................................lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Very true, I have never had a digital so I look forward to it! :D


----------



## Cajadaem

he he, i had a digital with my last 2, i buy a twin pack, i use one like now, and the other next week, lol, they are like my confirmation, lol, once i see it on them i tend to believe it more than i do with the FRERs and the lines, i dont know why, cus i know i am when i see he lines, just the digi kind of confirms it for me, its all in the mind i spose, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Good plan hehe, that's what I said to my OH this morning, I would get a twin pack of digi's, do one towards the end of this week and then do another the following week and hopefully see a 3+. Then possibly confirm it with the Doctor :haha:


----------



## Cajadaem

yup, i will go to docs between 6-8wks, lol.


----------



## Cajadaem

and although i do tend to stock up on FRERs and superdrug and IC, i only ever buy 1 pack of digi, always enough, i only ever buy them once FRER shows a line


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - I don't blame you hun, 6-8 weeks is a good time, at least then you won't have to wait ages for a Midwife Appointment. 

That's what I'm doing aswell hun, now as I have lines on my FRER, I won't be buying anymore, just going to get a twin pack of Digi's and once I get the 3+, that's my testing days over I think.


----------



## Cajadaem

Ha ha yeah just like me hun, i still have an FRER left, so will use that either Friday or Sunday, then i will use my Digi next week, that should be 3+ thats testing over with then, lol. then i will only have to wait about a week for seeing doc then midwife should follow rather soon after................................oooooooooo so exciting, do you have a "bump" name yet hun?


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Ha ha yeah just like me hun, i still have an FRER left, so will use that either Friday or Sunday, then i will use my Digi next week, that should be 3+ thats testing over with then, lol. then i will only have to wait about a week for seeing doc then midwife should follow rather soon after................................oooooooooo so exciting, do you have a "bump" name yet hun?

Seems we both have it all planned out nicely :thubup: Hehe. 

Ooo I used both of my FRER's, you are lucky :p Woohoo, can't wait to see your 3+ Digi :happydance: What do you mean by "Bump" name hun?


----------



## Cajadaem

i mean have you thought about anything to call the little one while its in "bump" mode??? lol, my girls were called bubble and pumpkin when i was carrying them ,lol (until i found out what they were then they had a name)


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> i mean have you thought about anything to call the little one while its in "bump" mode??? lol, my girls were called bubble and pumpkin when i was carrying them ,lol (until i found out what they were then they had a name)

Oh I understand now hun, I think I'm going to stick with my little bump or little Peanut :winkwink: 

Aww cute names! :D


----------



## Cajadaem

ha ha, we calling this one Peanut


----------



## Excalibur

Wow, well I was going to buy a digi today but I think I'll order some from E-Bay! In Boots and Superdrug, the tests are £12.99. Can get the exact same twin pack on E-Bay for £6.50 and Free P&P :D


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> ha ha, we calling this one Peanut

Aww bless, I'll stick with Bump then we don't have the same name, we called our Angel Baby Bump though :blush:


----------



## Cajadaem

lol, i always like to give it a name, so not called "it" lol, we are all different, but for us it helps with bonding, as when we talk about baby we can use a name )

Bargain on tests tho!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> lol, i always like to give it a name, so not called "it" lol, we are all different, but for us it helps with bonding, as when we talk about baby we can use a name )
> 
> Bargain on tests tho!!!

Yeah so do we hun, I hate referring to Bump as an "It" At the end of the day, Bump is a little human being in there :winkwink:


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah, once we find out what we are having he/she will have a real name


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> yeah, once we find out what we are having he/she will have a real name

Same with us hun, we have already thought of names, so prepared :haha: 

Just ordered some Digi's from E-Bay. At least I won't be tempted to pee on them today if I got some from town :rofl:


----------



## Cajadaem

ooooo no dont wanna wate um hun, u wanna be at least 15dpo to use um 

he he, we have names, but they forever changing, whatever names are in place for gender scan will be final names tho, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> ooooo no dont wanna wate um hun, u wanna be at least 15dpo to use um
> 
> he he, we have names, but they forever changing, whatever names are in place for gender scan will be final names tho, lol

They should be here on Wednesday/Thursday so that would put me on..19/20DPO? :o Would they tell me 2-3 or 3+ by then? :wacko: 

Aww bless, we have picked names and are sticking with them! :D


----------



## Cajadaem

ooo thats could be hit and miss, lol, i suppose wont know until you do them, i would assume 2-3 though as thats 14-21 days but that isnt necessarily how they work, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> ooo thats could be hit and miss, lol, i suppose wont know until you do them, i would assume 2-3 though as thats 14-21 days but that isnt necessarily how they work, lol

Phew lol, I don't want to order two and then the first one popping up 3+ :haha: Won't need the second one then!


----------



## Dutchy

Zebra2023 said:


> Dutchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Dutchy - That would be awesome :thumbup:
> 
> I thought so too. I want it to be as nice for the baby as I can make it and I think coming into the world in his/her own home is better.
> 
> Zebra - I'm so sorry to read about all your experiences! I can't believe people can treat you like this!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dutchy. They shouldn't treat anyone like this. Unless they are drunks who have been in fights. Think babies are more important.
> 
> If you have a home birth, I hope it all goes well for you. Can't beat comfort of your own home. Congratulations to you as well :) xxxClick to expand...

Thank you Zebra! I'm sure it'll be your turn soon! And I really sincerely hope I won't have to go through what you've been through because that's not the way to treat a pregnant woman! I would have lost it and seeing my husband is not the calmer kind I don't know what would've happened.


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - How are you today hun? Did you test? If so, hope your BFP come out to play! :happydance: xxx

Zebra - How are you doing today chick? xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

:hi: all how is everyone, this has gone very quiet the past day or so?????
Excalibur, was thinking bout ur Digi's, you will probably get um sooner than stated anyway, but even if it did come up 3+ straight away, you still paid a good price for your test so not like you paid shop prices and wasted it, you probably paid the price of a single test anyway  so bear that in mind, lol.
Well i actually got a positive on an IC this morning, better late than never!!! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - :hi:

Yeah it has been quiet on here the last few days, hope everyone is ok?

Yeah that is true hun, I hope they come soon, I can't wait to try one!! You can do them any time of the day can't you? Doesn't have to be FMU? 

I started spotting yesterday, was a tan colour but was only a very little bit, then it turned to very light pink, will have to see how I go on today but just hope it's little bean snuggling in nicely!

Yay for Positive on IC! :happydance: I did an IC this morning and a OPK, got a positive on OPK :haha:


----------



## Cajadaem

Yeah i think you can do them any time of day, i just tend to do them with FMU at the moment as its still earlier, more reliable then, lol.
I hope your spotting is just part of implanting too, it doesnt sound alarming at the moment, i think fresh red blood is a cause for concern. Since last night i have had strong AF cramps too so on "all eyes peeled" too. lol
Yeah i dont know where everyone has gone, lol, i know Zebra did say she wouldnt be about so much, so expect that, but hope WeeNat is ok, she has gone quiet :-(
Well i am going to book doctors appointment for 6wks now, as due to my thyroid disorder they will need to check my TSH levels asap, luckily they were taken last week (before i knew i was prenant) so i should be safe for 4 weeks now, but still nightmare........


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Aww bless, do you think I should do mine with FMU once they arrive? If I can wait that long :haha: Once AF is officially late, I don't think it matters too much as to when you do them as long as you hold for a good 4 hours with less drink intake etc. 

Thank you, I hope it's nothing to worry about either, I just panic at the site of anything down there, red blood or not, it's still worrying after a MC. I'm sure everyone is the same though. 

Aww no hun, I hope your cramps ease off soon, I have had them on and off since a couple of days before AF, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, I think it's just our bodies changing in so many ways to make room for little Peanut, it's probably your Uterus stretching, that's what I keep telling myself anyway lol. AF will officially be late tomorrow so I might ring the Doctor either tomorrow or Monday morning and see what they say, depending on what happens down below of course. Wish I had a FRER to do in the morning now :growlmad: 

Yeah it's better to get that checked asap hun, glad to hear you had it done last week though so you needn't worry too much. :)

I hope AF stays away for WeeNat and she is just away celebrating her BFP maybe? Yeah I don't blame Zebra for keeping a distance, it's not nice having to deal with a MC then come on here and see everyone's BFP's :(


----------



## Excalibur

I'm going to go and get some more FRER's then I can do one in the morning, to put my mind at rest :)


----------



## WeeNat

Hey all... Sorry I have been quiet... Not much to report here. Nipples aren't sore anymore and temp has dropped again. I have stopped testing since last negative two days ago. Just feel my body has been so cruel and expect af to arrive anytime now. Zero symptoms.

Anyway, I hope you are all taking it easy. Don't worry about the cramping cajadaem, I hear that's quite normal. And so is the spotting Excalibur.
Thanks for your concerns, that so nice to read. X x x


----------



## Cajadaem

Hehe i was about to say rush out and buy some more FRERs, as i would, lol, then i see you say you are going to, lol.
Ha, well i've got my mum on the case for me today, she happens to be going to home bargains, so she is going to pick me up a Predictor test, lol, i can use it in morning then, and my last FRER on Sunday.
Its up to you wether you use FMU or not hun, but i just do it with my FMU for peace of mind, cant go wrong then i dont think, if i did a test later in day and it wasnt quite what i expected then my mind would go overdrive, so for peace of mind, and penultimate results i always tend to use FMU (except for ICs) until i am a week or more late for AF. i tend to use ICs whenever it takes my fancy, they aint costly so its acceptable, lol


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - I really hope :af: stays away for you hun! :growlmad: Glad to hear from you, was beginning to get worried. :hugs: 

The spotting has gone today so I think it was a bit of breakthrough bleeding as my AF was due yesterday/today so, nothing to worry about! :D


----------



## Cajadaem

:hi: WeeNat, glad to see your ok :hugs: 

Well :dust: for a BFP for you, and everything crossed too, but even if AF shows, dont lose hope hun, i know its hard, i felt like that every month AF arrived, swore i was broken!!, but it WILL happen when its meant to be you just have to relax and not get yourself pent up over it x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Hehe i was about to say rush out and buy some more FRERs, as i would, lol, then i see you say you are going to, lol.
> Ha, well i've got my mum on the case for me today, she happens to be going to home bargains, so she is going to pick me up a Predictor test, lol, i can use it in morning then, and my last FRER on Sunday.
> Its up to you wether you use FMU or not hun, but i just do it with my FMU for peace of mind, cant go wrong then i dont think, if i did a test later in day and it wasnt quite what i expected then my mind would go overdrive, so for peace of mind, and penultimate results i always tend to use FMU (except for ICs) until i am a week or more late for AF. i tend to use ICs whenever it takes my fancy, they aint costly so its acceptable, lol

Great minds think alike huh? Lol! As I just explained to WeeNat, the spotting is gone today, I think it was just because AF was due today/yesterday so it was just releasing old blood :thumbup: 

Aww that's nice that your mum is going to pick you up a Predictor Kit :D 

I just said the exact same thing to my OH, at first I said I'll get some FRER's and hold me wee and do one today, then I said no actually, I'll wait until morning as if it's fainter for any reason, I will panic! But with FMU, you can't go wrong! :D 

I used an IC this morning but was very very faint, IC was positive though, I posted a picture in my other thread if you would like to see, or I can post it here? I think my IC's will take a while to become positive :haha:


----------



## Cajadaem

what other thread hun???? yeah i know what you mean on the ICs, ive had all negs up until a couple of days ago, they then became VERY faint, and this morning there was a definate line, not as dark as control, but an undeniable positive 
Glad i got pics of my digi yesterday too, its dead today, lol. when i did last ones with daughter it lasted bout a week or so :wacko:


----------



## Cajadaem

Well i am going to be off soon, as got hairdresser coming to sort my hair out, so wont be on for couple of hours, no doubt i'll speak to you later Excalibur, when you have been out for your FRERs lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - This is the thread where I have posted pictures hun:

https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/937815-think-just-got-my-bfp.html

Yeah I don't think the IC's are as sensitive as they are made out to be :haha: 

It's a Shame Digi's turn off after so long! We should be able to look at them forever and ever haha! :D 

Yay for getting your hair done, I hope you are happy with it this time :thumbup:

I will speak to you later hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Dutchy said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Dutchy - That would be awesome :thumbup:
> 
> I thought so too. I want it to be as nice for the baby as I can make it and I think coming into the world in his/her own home is better.
> 
> Zebra - I'm so sorry to read about all your experiences! I can't believe people can treat you like this!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Dutchy. They shouldn't treat anyone like this. Unless they are drunks who have been in fights. Think babies are more important.
> 
> If you have a home birth, I hope it all goes well for you. Can't beat comfort of your own home. Congratulations to you as well :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Zebra! I'm sure it'll be your turn soon! And I really sincerely hope I won't have to go through what you've been through because that's not the way to treat a pregnant woman! I would have lost it and seeing my husband is not the calmer kind I don't know what would've happened.Click to expand...

You're welcome,

I hope no one has to go through what I went through. Such a horrible thing. I hope you all get brilliant treatment and care xxx



Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - How are you today hun? Did you test? If so, hope your BFP come out to play! :happydance: xxx
> 
> Zebra - How are you doing today chick? xxx

Hmm meh, I am ok...just debating things really xxx



WeeNat said:


> Hey all... Sorry I have been quiet... Not much to report here. Nipples aren't sore anymore and temp has dropped again. I have stopped testing since last negative two days ago. Just feel my body has been so cruel and expect af to arrive anytime now. Zero symptoms.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you are all taking it easy. Don't worry about the cramping cajadaem, I hear that's quite normal. And so is the spotting Excalibur.
> Thanks for your concerns, that so nice to read. X x x

Sorry to hear about you BFN Weenat. Hoping AF stays away for you and you have a little bean snuggling in!! xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadeam - brilliant digital :) 2-3 weeks is a good sign. Mine never changed, still shows 1-2 weeks which is daft...3 weeks now. Sigh...I want answers.

Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Zebra, maybe if you have another bean snuggling in it may read 2-3 next week??


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> Zebra, maybe if you have another bean snuggling in it may read 2-3 next week??

It might do, I have a spare digital test so will keep it till then and see. Fingers crossed :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Did you say your Digi's say 3+ weeks? :o xxx

I didn't get anymore FRER today as they are not on offer anymore and couldn't afford what they were asking for two tests, so I got Superdrugs own, 2 for £7.99 or something like that so I got 4 altogether :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

Wow, i have just had the most amazing experience, and a haircut!!! lol
Well never would have expected that. Anyway, whoop whoop Excalibur on ur tests, shame they not frers, did u go superdrug or boots?


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Wow, i have just had the most amazing experience, and a haircut!!! lol
> Well never would have expected that. Anyway, whoop whoop Excalibur on ur tests, shame they not frers, did u go superdrug or boots?

Ooo would you like to enlighten us on your experience? Yay for your haircut! Does it look better this time? :D 

I know, I really wanted FRER's aswell, we went to Superdrug hun xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

thats a shame, dunno if they still on offer in boots then?

Yeah hair looks much better, but didnt realise the woman was a medium too :wacko:

Was a little blown away when she suddenly asked if i had lost a little boy, i havent, but my sis had a stillborn, she said he is about 3, the little boy would have been 3 this summer, omg i was in shock, was only having my hair done, she said to make sure i tell my sis her little boy is always with her, everywhere, he was very insistant that she knows that!!!
Then a while later she told me she gets the feeling i am having a little boy. Well................i need to get my hair done more often, lol


----------



## Cajadaem

oh and she said do you know a Daniel................................i said yeah, my eldest son, in shock, i said what have the spirits got to say bout him, she said no, sometime the spirits just mention something relevant to you to let you know that its for real :wacko:


----------



## Cajadaem

now, normally i would be dubious, but this woman doesnt know me from adam!!!!! i messaged her on facebook 2 nights ago regarding her sorting my hair, we agreed she do it, and a date and time (today) she is not on my frinds list and knows nothing about me, and i dont know her, was just desperate to have my hair done!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Wow!!!! That must have been really scary! Interesting but scary lol! Yeah I think you do need to have your hair cut more often :haha: I bet it will freak you out if you are having a boy and that is what she told you? :o


----------



## Cajadaem

god yeah, if i get to my gender scan and they say boy, i will be in total shock, cus i relly dont believe it, and i think partner will just cry, he's very emotional and would just love a boy. lol, so if i walk out of babybond with a blue envelope, i will also have a jibbering wreck in tow!!! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> god yeah, if i get to my gender scan and they say boy, i will be in total shock, cus i relly dont believe it, and i think partner will just cry, he's very emotional and would just love a boy. lol, so if i walk out of babybond with a blue envelope, i will also have a jibbering wreck in tow!!! lol

Aww bless, is there any preference sex you would like? If you do get told you are having a boy, you should ring your hairdressed and say omg!! How did you know?? :rofl: 

I don't mind what sex we have, as long as baby is healthy :)


----------



## Cajadaem

i dont mind either hun, i have 2 of each now, so i'm not fussed, as long as its healthy, but if a boy i'd ave to go shopping as have now boy baby things, lol. Partner would love a little boy as he has our 2 girls and his older daughter with his ex, but he also isnt fussed what we have as long as its healthy, but i know he would be over the moon if peanut happened to be a boy!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Did you say your Digi's say 3+ weeks? :o xxx
> 
> I didn't get anymore FRER today as they are not on offer anymore and couldn't afford what they were asking for two tests, so I got Superdrugs own, 2 for £7.99 or something like that so I got 4 altogether :happydance:

Sorry, I meant my miscarriage has been 3 weeks. Head is all over! Silly me xxx



Cajadaem said:


> thats a shame, dunno if they still on offer in boots then?
> 
> Yeah hair looks much better, but didnt realise the woman was a medium too :wacko:
> 
> Was a little blown away when she suddenly asked if i had lost a little boy, i havent, but my sis had a stillborn, she said he is about 3, the little boy would have been 3 this summer, omg i was in shock, was only having my hair done, she said to make sure i tell my sis her little boy is always with her, everywhere, he was very insistant that she knows that!!!
> Then a while later she told me she gets the feeling i am having a little boy. Well................i need to get my hair done more often, lol

That is pretty kool :)

I had my private scan with babybond as you recommended. They were brilliant :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> i dont mind either hun, i have 2 of each now, so i'm not fussed, as long as its healthy, but if a boy i'd ave to go shopping as have now boy baby things, lol. Partner would love a little boy as he has our 2 girls and his older daughter with his ex, but he also isnt fussed what we have as long as its healthy, but i know he would be over the moon if peanut happened to be a boy!!

Aww haha, I can't wait to go shopping! Already seen loads of things and everytime I walk past them I stop and go awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - That's ok hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

:) :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Zebra, yeah BabyBond are great, i wouldnt use anyone else x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Did you say your Digi's say 3+ weeks? :o xxx
> 
> I didn't get anymore FRER today as they are not on offer anymore and couldn't afford what they were asking for two tests, so I got Superdrugs own, 2 for £7.99 or something like that so I got 4 altogether :happydance:




Cajadaem said:


> Zebra, yeah BabyBond are great, i wouldnt use anyone else x

I will go back again that is for sure. Thank you for recommending them to me :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

How much are private scans? :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

£99 with babybond :)


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> £99 with babybond :)

Thank you hun, must get saving up incase I can't get a scan until 12 weeks! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> £99 with babybond :)
> 
> Thank you hun, must get saving up incase I can't get a scan until 12 weeks! :D xxxClick to expand...

That's ok :)

I thought they would be more expensive than that. Especially after NHS said they were 200. They obviously don't know nothing :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - We said that about the NHS a while ago :haha: 

That is not bad at all, I would pay more if needs be, anything to see little bean! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - We said that about the NHS a while ago :haha:
> 
> That is not bad at all, I would pay more if needs be, anything to see little bean! :D xxx

We sure did. Been looking in to private a lot more. 

I was rather shocked, bargain. Agreed, beans are well worth it :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I'll have to see what happens, would love to have a Private Scan but can't really afford it at the moment :( xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I'll have to see what happens, would love to have a Private Scan but can't really afford it at the moment :( xxx

Aww :( it is a lot of money but it is cheap at the same time. Cheaper than some private scans. Lets hope you can by time 12 weeks comes around :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - I'll have to see what happens, would love to have a Private Scan but can't really afford it at the moment :( xxx
> 
> Aww :( it is a lot of money but it is cheap at the same time. Cheaper than some private scans. Lets hope you can by time 12 weeks comes around :) xxxClick to expand...

Yeah it's definetly cheap, just a bit hard for someone who is out of work :( I think I'll get a scan from the NHS at 12 weeks but if it's rubbish or I'm not happy with it then I think I'll definetly save up for a Private scan. I know we are definetly going to get a 4D scan done :happydance: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - I'll have to see what happens, would love to have a Private Scan but can't really afford it at the moment :( xxx
> 
> Aww :( it is a lot of money but it is cheap at the same time. Cheaper than some private scans. Lets hope you can by time 12 weeks comes around :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's definetly cheap, just a bit hard for someone who is out of work :( I think I'll get a scan from the NHS at 12 weeks but if it's rubbish or I'm not happy with it then I think I'll definetly save up for a Private scan. I know we are definetly going to get a 4D scan done :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

That is understanding. Not easy to get a job nowadays. 

I hope NHS are not rubbish with you, hope they treat you right. I don't want people to go through what I did. Aww, they are kool, amazing technology. I would have that done too xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - I'll have to see what happens, would love to have a Private Scan but can't really afford it at the moment :( xxx
> 
> Aww :( it is a lot of money but it is cheap at the same time. Cheaper than some private scans. Lets hope you can by time 12 weeks comes around :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's definetly cheap, just a bit hard for someone who is out of work :( I think I'll get a scan from the NHS at 12 weeks but if it's rubbish or I'm not happy with it then I think I'll definetly save up for a Private scan. I know we are definetly going to get a 4D scan done :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That is understanding. Not easy to get a job nowadays.
> 
> I hope NHS are not rubbish with you, hope they treat you right. I don't want people to go through what I did. Aww, they are kool, amazing technology. I would have that done too xxxClick to expand...

It's not :( I don't think many companies take people on who are pregnant either so that will probably make things even more difficult!! 

Thank you hun, if they do then they will get a piece of my mind :haha: I'll send a letter to the management :rofl: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - I'll have to see what happens, would love to have a Private Scan but can't really afford it at the moment :( xxx
> 
> Aww :( it is a lot of money but it is cheap at the same time. Cheaper than some private scans. Lets hope you can by time 12 weeks comes around :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's definetly cheap, just a bit hard for someone who is out of work :( I think I'll get a scan from the NHS at 12 weeks but if it's rubbish or I'm not happy with it then I think I'll definetly save up for a Private scan. I know we are definetly going to get a 4D scan done :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That is understanding. Not easy to get a job nowadays.
> 
> I hope NHS are not rubbish with you, hope they treat you right. I don't want people to go through what I did. Aww, they are kool, amazing technology. I would have that done too xxxClick to expand...
> 
> It's not :( I don't think many companies take people on who are pregnant either so that will probably make things even more difficult!!
> 
> Thank you hun, if they do then they will get a piece of my mind :haha: I'll send a letter to the management :rofl: xxxClick to expand...

You just don't tell them :) it is also discrimination too if they chose not to employ you because you are pregnant. 

:haha: give them hell if they do !! :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yeah that is true hun :haha: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

What do you fancy doing? Have you got any qualifications? Sorry if I seem to be nosey, you don't have to say :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> What do you fancy doing? Have you got any qualifications? Sorry if I seem to be nosey, you don't have to say :) xxx

I have 4/5 years experience working in a Warehouse so ideally, I would like to go back into that. Of course you are not being nosey hun :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> What do you fancy doing? Have you got any qualifications? Sorry if I seem to be nosey, you don't have to say :) xxx
> 
> I have 4/5 years experience working in a Warehouse so ideally, I would like to go back into that. Of course you are not being nosey hun :) xxxClick to expand...

That's kool :) Good luck, hope you find something soon. It isn't easy with the state of the world today.

I can't even get in to my dream job because of all the cutbacks. So annoying. I am a housekeeper at a posh hotel lol :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Thank you hun :hugs: Yeah it's awful! :(

Aww bless, I hope you get closer to your dream soon hun. Ooo what do you do? I wouldn't mind being a room attendant in a hotel, applied for a few jobs doing that aswell but their e-mail replies wasn't very proffesional! xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Thank you hun :hugs: Yeah it's awful! :(
> 
> Aww bless, I hope you get closer to your dream soon hun. Ooo what do you do? I wouldn't mind being a room attendant in a hotel, applied for a few jobs doing that aswell but their e-mail replies wasn't very proffesional! xxx

You're welcome :hugs: It is :(

Thank you, I hope so too, well a proper one anyways. I would like to be a Police Officer :D :haha: got qualifications in it all, finished last year as they mentioned cut backs. Ughhh! 

I prepare rooms, arrivals, departs and stops etc...other general cleaning too around the hotel. It isn't bad, I enjoy it but it is very tiring. 

What did they reply? Curious? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Thank you hun :hugs: Yeah it's awful! :(
> 
> Aww bless, I hope you get closer to your dream soon hun. Ooo what do you do? I wouldn't mind being a room attendant in a hotel, applied for a few jobs doing that aswell but their e-mail replies wasn't very proffesional! xxx
> 
> You're welcome :hugs: It is :(
> 
> Thank you, I hope so too, well a proper one anyways. I would like to be a Police Officer :D :haha: got qualifications in it all, finished last year as they mentioned cut backs. Ughhh!
> 
> I prepare rooms, arrivals, departs and stops etc...other general cleaning too around the hotel. It isn't bad, I enjoy it but it is very tiring.
> 
> What did they reply? Curious? xxxClick to expand...

Ooo that's lovely! I applied to be in the Mounted Police, got all the information leaflets etc but never went through with it :( Keeping everything crossed that you manage to fulfil your dream :dust: 

Oh that's nice, any jobs going there? :haha: I'm really shy when it comes to working to be honest, wherever I have worked, I have been with someone I know, I'm terrified of going places on my own, I don't know why :wacko: 

One e-mail they just replied "No" and another E-mail said "We said we wanted experience" :wacko: Ignorant gits!!!! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Thank you hun :hugs: Yeah it's awful! :(
> 
> Aww bless, I hope you get closer to your dream soon hun. Ooo what do you do? I wouldn't mind being a room attendant in a hotel, applied for a few jobs doing that aswell but their e-mail replies wasn't very proffesional! xxx
> 
> You're welcome :hugs: It is :(
> 
> Thank you, I hope so too, well a proper one anyways. I would like to be a Police Officer :D :haha: got qualifications in it all, finished last year as they mentioned cut backs. Ughhh!
> 
> I prepare rooms, arrivals, departs and stops etc...other general cleaning too around the hotel. It isn't bad, I enjoy it but it is very tiring.
> 
> What did they reply? Curious? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo that's lovely! I applied to be in the Mounted Police, got all the information leaflets etc but never went through with it :( Keeping everything crossed that you manage to fulfil your dream :dust:
> 
> Oh that's nice, any jobs going there? :haha: I'm really shy when it comes to working to be honest, wherever I have worked, I have been with someone I know, I'm terrified of going places on my own, I don't know why :wacko:
> 
> One e-mail they just replied "No" and another E-mail said "We said we wanted experience" :wacko: Ignorant gits!!!! :growlmad: xxxClick to expand...

Aww why not? Mounted Police are so kool!! Thanks Excalibur. If the government pull their finger out I just might :D :haha:

I don't think there is at the moment, not in housekeeping. Not sure about other departments mind. Aww, it can be nerve racking, I know how you mean though. Ilkley might be a bit far for you to travel :haha: 

As if?!?! That is well rude...pfft! Their loss I say :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I love the mounted police, at the time, the hours were so unsociable, I wouldn't have been able to do it :( 

You're welcome hun, come on Government!! :haha: 

Aww, yeah it can be nerve wracking hun, hopefully me and OH will be able to get a job together, not sure if it's a slight phobia that I have? I don't know? :wacko: 

I know, I really couldn't believe their shocking response!!! xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I love the mounted police, at the time, the hours were so unsociable, I wouldn't have been able to do it :(
> 
> You're welcome hun, come on Government!! :haha:
> 
> Aww, yeah it can be nerve wracking hun, hopefully me and OH will be able to get a job together, not sure if it's a slight phobia that I have? I don't know? :wacko:
> 
> I know, I really couldn't believe their shocking response!!! xxx

That is a shame :( it is all weird hours when working with the Police. Never know what the future holds hey?

Hehe yeah, hurry uppp you silly government :)

It could well be, I hope you both get something you enjoy and are together. Will be easier :) 

Disgusting, how rude can some people be!! 

I was shocked at how I got the job as a housekeeper. No experience in housekeeping. Unless you call cleaning my own home experience :haha: Sent in my CV, next day interview, got the job there and then. Was like wow...:haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - I love the mounted police, at the time, the hours were so unsociable, I wouldn't have been able to do it :(
> 
> You're welcome hun, come on Government!! :haha:
> 
> Aww, yeah it can be nerve wracking hun, hopefully me and OH will be able to get a job together, not sure if it's a slight phobia that I have? I don't know? :wacko:
> 
> I know, I really couldn't believe their shocking response!!! xxx
> 
> That is a shame :( it is all weird hours when working with the Police. Never know what the future holds hey?
> 
> Hehe yeah, hurry uppp you silly government :)
> 
> It could well be, I hope you both get something you enjoy and are together. Will be easier :)
> 
> Disgusting, how rude can some people be!!
> 
> I was shocked at how I got the job as a housekeeper. No experience in housekeeping. Unless you call cleaning my own home experience :haha: Sent in my CV, next day interview, got the job there and then. Was like wow...:haha: xxxClick to expand...

Yeah that's very true hun, I doubt I would ever get in now though, not fit enough :haha: 

Thank you hun :hugs: I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we both get somewhere together otherwise I'll be a nervous wreck! :( Especially since it's a new town aswell! 

Wow that was lucky! I wish I could do something like that and get a job quick :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Clearblue test taken yesterday.

Sorry for the bad quality, my phone isn't that good :(
 



Attached Files:







IMG00499-20120403-2351.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - I love the mounted police, at the time, the hours were so unsociable, I wouldn't have been able to do it :(
> 
> You're welcome hun, come on Government!! :haha:
> 
> Aww, yeah it can be nerve wracking hun, hopefully me and OH will be able to get a job together, not sure if it's a slight phobia that I have? I don't know? :wacko:
> 
> I know, I really couldn't believe their shocking response!!! xxx
> 
> That is a shame :( it is all weird hours when working with the Police. Never know what the future holds hey?
> 
> Hehe yeah, hurry uppp you silly government :)
> 
> It could well be, I hope you both get something you enjoy and are together. Will be easier :)
> 
> Disgusting, how rude can some people be!!
> 
> I was shocked at how I got the job as a housekeeper. No experience in housekeeping. Unless you call cleaning my own home experience :haha: Sent in my CV, next day interview, got the job there and then. Was like wow...:haha: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah that's very true hun, I doubt I would ever get in now though, not fit enough :haha:
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: I'm keeping my fingers crossed that we both get somewhere together otherwise I'll be a nervous wreck! :( Especially since it's a new town aswell!
> 
> Wow that was lucky! I wish I could do something like that and get a job quick :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...

Not with little bean growing, you take it easy!! :) :hugs:

That might be why, some where you are not familiar with, making you a little nervous. Fingers crossed! Bless :) hehe

It was very lucky for this day and age and all lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Your test definetly looks positive hun! Fingers crossed! :happydance:

I will try my best to take it easy :haha: 

Yeah that's true, I just don't know anywhere that takes people on together, especially couples! :cry: 

It sure was hun xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Your test definetly looks positive hun! Fingers crossed! :happydance:
> 
> I will try my best to take it easy :haha:
> 
> Yeah that's true, I just don't know anywhere that takes people on together, especially couples! :cry:
> 
> It sure was hun xxx

It hasn't got any lighter, baffles me it does. I took a digi and it showed 1-2 weeks still. Took ages to show that up mind. Pregnant came up rather quickly. Same with OPK and IC. The OPK is a lot darker though. Pictures don't do it justice, will ask my partner for the pics he took, his phone is better. He is at work at the moment :(

Please do :)

It is a shame they don't. It would be best for you though. You need a breezy 9 months :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Also we know digital tests are hard to get a pregnant on right? Surely that would show not pregnant now? Took me ages to get pregnant in the first place. Mad! Driving me insane :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Your test definetly looks positive hun! Fingers crossed! :happydance:
> 
> I will try my best to take it easy :haha:
> 
> Yeah that's true, I just don't know anywhere that takes people on together, especially couples! :cry:
> 
> It sure was hun xxx
> 
> It hasn't got any lighter, baffles me it does. I took a digi and it showed 1-2 weeks still. Took ages to show that up mind. Pregnant came up rather quickly. Same with OPK and IC. The OPK is a lot darker though. Pictures don't do it justice, will ask my partner for the pics he took, his phone is better. He is at work at the moment :(
> 
> Please do :)
> 
> It is a shame they don't. It would be best for you though. You need a breezy 9 months :D xxxClick to expand...

Nope it hasn't got any lighter hun, have you tried a FRER, they are good aswell? :D 

Hopefully you can show us some more pictures hun, but that definetly is positive!! 

Yeah it is a shame, I don't know what I would do if I were to go to work on my own, I don't know why it scared me so much! :( 

Yeah it is hard to get a "Pregnant" on a digi :haha: xxx


----------



## ReadytoMum

Off topic question for you... but I was curious if anyone here has tried pre-seed? If so, what are you thoughts on it? I've just ordered some to try out next cycle because I've heard some good things about it, and with all the stress of planning out when to BD I could use the extra slip 'n' slide. ;)


----------



## Excalibur

ReadyToMum - Sorry I can't give you any advice as I have never used pre-seed but I hope it works for you hun :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Your test definetly looks positive hun! Fingers crossed! :happydance:
> 
> I will try my best to take it easy :haha:
> 
> Yeah that's true, I just don't know anywhere that takes people on together, especially couples! :cry:
> 
> It sure was hun xxx
> 
> It hasn't got any lighter, baffles me it does. I took a digi and it showed 1-2 weeks still. Took ages to show that up mind. Pregnant came up rather quickly. Same with OPK and IC. The OPK is a lot darker though. Pictures don't do it justice, will ask my partner for the pics he took, his phone is better. He is at work at the moment :(
> 
> Please do :)
> 
> It is a shame they don't. It would be best for you though. You need a breezy 9 months :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Nope it hasn't got any lighter hun, have you tried a FRER, they are good aswell? :D
> 
> Hopefully you can show us some more pictures hun, but that definetly is positive!!
> 
> Yeah it is a shame, I don't know what I would do if I were to go to work on my own, I don't know why it scared me so much! :(
> 
> Yeah it is hard to get a "Pregnant" on a digi :haha: xxxClick to expand...

I have yeah, attached :) Again excuse the bad camera. Blackberry camera isn't that good. A lot darker than the picture shows. Picture is really fuzzy.

I will test again soon when I get more tests and post them up.

You might get lucky, let us know how you get on with it :) everyone is different, some people struggle, you can't help it. Don't force yourself in to something you can't do :) 

It is, baffles me why I am getting them if I have had a miscarriage. Madness! xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00501-20120403-2351.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - The picture is a bit fuzzy but still looks quite dark :thumbup: Thank you for sharing hun and I look forward to seeing more pictures :yipee: 

I will keep you informed how I go on hun, the Job Centre don't see it like that though, I'll have to do something soon, if something comes up that is :( 

Same hun and it's not me that's going through it! :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hi everyone... how are we all tonight?? x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - The picture is a bit fuzzy but still looks quite dark :thumbup: Thank you for sharing hun and I look forward to seeing more pictures :yipee:
> 
> I will keep you informed how I go on hun, the Job Centre don't see it like that though, I'll have to do something soon, if something comes up that is :(
> 
> Same hun and it's not me that's going through it! :hugs: xxx

My camera is terrible, I tried to take a picture of the FRER on my partners phone but it made the line disappear which was weird!! 

I keep peeing a lot so I must try and hold my urine in next time I take some tests. Woke up twice last night for a wee. TMI lol.

Jobcentre for you, they don't seem to care or listen to anyone. They are pushy. Just do what you want, they will get over it :haha:

Would love to know, once I do I can update you all :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello Weenat,

I am ok thank you. How are you? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Hi everyone... how are we all tonight?? x

Hiya hun, I'm not too bad thank you, how are you? :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - The picture is a bit fuzzy but still looks quite dark :thumbup: Thank you for sharing hun and I look forward to seeing more pictures :yipee:
> 
> I will keep you informed how I go on hun, the Job Centre don't see it like that though, I'll have to do something soon, if something comes up that is :(
> 
> Same hun and it's not me that's going through it! :hugs: xxx
> 
> My camera is terrible, I tried to take a picture of the FRER on my partners phone but it made the line disappear which was weird!!
> 
> I keep peeing a lot so I must try and hold my urine in next time I take some tests. Woke up twice last night for a wee. TMI lol.
> 
> Jobcentre for you, they don't seem to care or listen to anyone. They are pushy. Just do what you want, they will get over it :haha:
> 
> Would love to know, once I do I can update you all :) xxxClick to expand...

I can still see the line hun, don't worry! :D 

Peeing a lot is a good sign! I'm on the toilet loads throughout the day, my bladder is so weak! :haha: 

No they don't care about anyone, they have put me on back to work course and they are just as pushy, does my head in!! :growlmad:

I can't wait to hear a "good" update :winkwink: xxx :dust:


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra and Excalibur, glad you both are fine.

Im just a bit confused of late... :wacko: x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - The picture is a bit fuzzy but still looks quite dark :thumbup: Thank you for sharing hun and I look forward to seeing more pictures :yipee:
> 
> I will keep you informed how I go on hun, the Job Centre don't see it like that though, I'll have to do something soon, if something comes up that is :(
> 
> Same hun and it's not me that's going through it! :hugs: xxx
> 
> My camera is terrible, I tried to take a picture of the FRER on my partners phone but it made the line disappear which was weird!!
> 
> I keep peeing a lot so I must try and hold my urine in next time I take some tests. Woke up twice last night for a wee. TMI lol.
> 
> Jobcentre for you, they don't seem to care or listen to anyone. They are pushy. Just do what you want, they will get over it :haha:
> 
> Would love to know, once I do I can update you all :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I can still see the line hun, don't worry! :D
> 
> Peeing a lot is a good sign! I'm on the toilet loads throughout the day, my bladder is so weak! :haha:
> 
> No they don't care about anyone, they have put me on back to work course and they are just as pushy, does my head in!! :growlmad:
> 
> I can't wait to hear a "good" update :winkwink: xxx :dust:Click to expand...

Okay, hehe, what am I like. I am so going to get a new phone with a better camera.

Oh lovely!! I bet it does, it would do my head in. Supposed to be helpful ain't they? They are no where near so.

Thank you :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra and Excalibur, glad you both are fine.
> 
> Im just a bit confused of late... :wacko: x x x

Thank you :)

No luck on a BFP? Fingers crossed. xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Hehe, aww bless, I used to have a Blackberry but I grew to hate it as you had to pay for everything on the Market! :growlmad: Yeah they are supposed to be but, I guess it's life *Sigh* You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx

WeeNat - Aww, hope you are ok hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Hehe, aww bless, I used to have a Blackberry but I grew to hate it as you had to pay for everything on the Market! :growlmad: Yeah they are supposed to be but, I guess it's life *Sigh* You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> WeeNat - Aww, hope you are ok hun :hugs: xxx

I like them because they are so easy to use, like a laptop really. I haven't had to pay for much? What stuff did you have to pay for? Camera is a bit on the meh side. I don't like touch screens though. I touch everything but what I want to press :haha: xxx :hugs:


----------



## WeeNat

I havent tested in a couple of days.... Going to wait to see if Af is late, then i will test!

Cm dried up this morning (white and sticky) and my sore nipples too!!!??? Now tonight cm is really wet and slippery again and nipples are sore again?? I have no idea whats going on?? x x


----------



## Zebra2023

I hope AF stays away for you and that you get a BFP soon Weenat. Keep us informed. Weird how the signs are all over the place. Don't think about that tough. This has to be a lucky month for you :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Hehe, aww bless, I used to have a Blackberry but I grew to hate it as you had to pay for everything on the Market! :growlmad: Yeah they are supposed to be but, I guess it's life *Sigh* You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> WeeNat - Aww, hope you are ok hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> I like them because they are so easy to use, like a laptop really. I haven't had to pay for much? What stuff did you have to pay for? Camera is a bit on the meh side. I don't like touch screens though. I touch everything but what I want to press :haha: xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

It was easy to use, near enough every app that I went on I had to pay for hun? :wacko: Maybe I was just choosing the wrong apps to download :dohh: Oh well, I prefer Android anyway :winkwink:

Aww bless haha, yeah that's the only problem with touch screen phones xxx


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> I havent tested in a couple of days.... Going to wait to see if Af is late, then i will test!
> 
> Cm dried up this morning (white and sticky) and my sore nipples too!!!??? Now tonight cm is really wet and slippery again and nipples are sore again?? I have no idea whats going on?? x x

Your CM being slippery is a good sign hun, that's what mine was like and it still is today :blush: 

Fingers crossed AF stays away! :dust: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies how are u all still patiently waiting for
Some symptoms but nothing zilch nada !!!!

Weenat when is af due ??? 

Zebra them lines are still pretty strong

Cajadeam n Excalibur how are u feeling both


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> I hope AF stays away for you and that you get a BFP soon Weenat. Keep us informed. Weird how the signs are all over the place. Don't think about that tough. This has to be a lucky month for you :) xxx

Thank you Zebra... i hope you have a wee bean settling in too!!
I will keep you informed. My Hubby has been brilliant! He is learning so much about hormones etc... surprises me!
Make you love them more huh x x x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Hehe, aww bless, I used to have a Blackberry but I grew to hate it as you had to pay for everything on the Market! :growlmad: Yeah they are supposed to be but, I guess it's life *Sigh* You're welcome hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> WeeNat - Aww, hope you are ok hun :hugs: xxx
> 
> I like them because they are so easy to use, like a laptop really. I haven't had to pay for much? What stuff did you have to pay for? Camera is a bit on the meh side. I don't like touch screens though. I touch everything but what I want to press :haha: xxx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It was easy to use, near enough every app that I went on I had to pay for hun? :wacko: Maybe I was just choosing the wrong apps to download :dohh: Oh well, I prefer Android anyway :winkwink:
> 
> Aww bless haha, yeah that's the only problem with touch screen phones xxxClick to expand...

Weird, I have many free apps. Might have changed recently? Heard Androids are good.

:haha: glad I am not the only one lol xxx



Chelle26 said:


> Hey ladies how are u all still patiently waiting for
> Some symptoms but nothing zilch nada !!!!
> 
> Weenat when is af due ???
> 
> Zebra them lines are still pretty strong
> 
> Cajadeam n Excalibur how are u feeling both

Thank you :)

Hope you get some symptoms soon :dust: xxx



WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I hope AF stays away for you and that you get a BFP soon Weenat. Keep us informed. Weird how the signs are all over the place. Don't think about that tough. This has to be a lucky month for you :) xxx
> 
> Thank you Zebra... i hope you have a wee bean settling in too!!
> I will keep you informed. My Hubby has been brilliant! He is learning so much about hormones etc... surprises me!
> Make you love them more huh x x xClick to expand...

You're welcome :) :hugs:

Aww that is sweet, bless him. It sure does.

Thank you Weenat, I really hope a new bean is snuggling right in :baby: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Hey ladies how are u all still patiently waiting for
> Some symptoms but nothing zilch nada !!!!
> 
> Weenat when is af due ???
> 
> Zebra them lines are still pretty strong
> 
> Cajadeam n Excalibur how are u feeling both

Hi Chelle, how are you tonight?

AF is due mon or tue... I have a 36-37 day cycle and im on cd32. When is doom day for you??? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Hiya hun :hi: 

I'm not too bad thank you, just absolutely shattered! I'll be heading off to bed in a minute, struggling to keep my eyes open! How are you hun? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yeah it could possibly have, I had the Blackberry Torch. I love Android phones, most of mine have been Androids :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Well I'm ok af was due today ......
But think she will rear her effing ugly head 
Tomoz :( lol

I'm always tired anyway so that would make no
Diff for me lol 

Excalibur how are u finding being in a new town
Me and oh are thinking of setting up somewhere
New


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Well I'm ok af was due today ......
> But think she will rear her effing ugly head
> Tomoz :( lol
> 
> I'm always tired anyway so that would make no
> Diff for me lol
> 
> Excalibur how are u finding being in a new town
> Me and oh are thinking of setting up somewhere
> New

I hope it doesnt!!! Why does it have to be soo hard??

My cycle is sooooo long... feels like an age this!! x


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Yeah it could possibly have, I had the Blackberry Torch. I love Android phones, most of mine have been Androids :thumbup: xxx

Aha I see, most likely it has :) kool :)

Well I shall be heading off now, my partner is home. Woop :D

Lots of dust to all

Sweet dreams all xxx :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle26 said:


> Well I'm ok af was due today ......
> But think she will rear her effing ugly head
> Tomoz :( lol
> 
> I'm always tired anyway so that would make no
> Diff for me lol
> 
> Excalibur how are u finding being in a new town
> Me and oh are thinking of setting up somewhere
> New

Aww hun, I hope AF stays away for you :af::growlmad: 

I'm loving being in a new town, just worried about starting a job on my own, I seem to have a fear for some reason :wacko: ]

Ooo hope you find somewhere nice if you do decide to move :thumbup: 

I'm off to bed now ladies, absolutely shattered! :( I'll speak to you all tomorrow.

Night night ladies, sweet dreams :dust: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Night Night Excalibur... sweet dreams x x x 

Talking about dreams... mine have been really saucy lately :haha: x


----------



## Chelle26

This cycle has gone so quick for me I think I'm
Off to bed now girls am whacked myself

Night night xx


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Night Night Excalibur... sweet dreams x x x
> 
> Talking about dreams... mine have been really saucy lately :haha: x

:haha:

Night all xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Morning ladies,

How is everyone?

I have woken up today to find that I have a very light brown/red blood/pink still when I wipe only. This has being happening for a few days now. I remember having this when I conceived in February. I also have lower back and pelvic pain. Very sleepy too. My left ovarian cyst pain is rather good today :) feeling twinges on both sides as well

Also when I got out of bed, I have never seen my stomach stick out so much. Its really hard and big. Haven't eaten since last night so that's weird. 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :D 

Zebra - I'm not too bad thank you hun, was happy to see two nice dark lines on my Superdrug test so all is good! :happydance: Can't wait for my Digi's to arrive now! 

Ooo that could be a good sign then if you had it last time you conceived? :yipee: 

If you are unsure hun, go to A&E?

My Doctors are closed today, rang them this morning but went straight to the answering machine :cry: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hi, zebra sounds good.

I'm just waiting for af today. Temp dived today to its lowest since Ovulation. Absolutely gutted... I think my hubby is too. Really don't have the strength to try any more. After 17 months of trying going to take a break.


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Awww hun, really sorry to hear that :hugs: Have you tried talking to your Doctors? You have been trying for more than a year..they should be able to help you..:hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

I have talked with them but they are useless. Because I have my DD.they can only suggest ivf which is too pricey. It took us over 5 years to conceive and by that point we had given up. 
It doesn't help that I have pcos and hubby has low sc.
Thanks for all your support. And I wish you all the best. Having a child us by far the best thing I have done in my life and I guess I am extremely lucky to have my DD in the first place. X x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Aww that's a point hun, they don't care about people if you have a child already :( It's stupid really because they should help and support you no matter wether you have children or not! The world is shocking!! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Yes its strange...but that's the way it is and its never going to change.
Anyway, I don't want to put a damper on everyone's day.
I hope everyone has a great weekend.
I want to see some more bfps from the rest of ya x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - You won't put a dampner of my day hun, at the end of the day, we are here to help and support other ladies, listen to them vent etc, so don't worry about it :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks, I appreciate it...

Poor hubby, I think he is still hoping for something. He is more broody than me and keeps saying , wait until Monday, but I'm positive af will show up before then. Temp is too low to suggest anything else. X


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it...
> 
> Poor hubby, I think he is still hoping for something. He is more broody than me and keeps saying , wait until Monday, but I'm positive af will show up before then. Temp is too low to suggest anything else. X

You're welcome hun :hugs: 

Aww bless him, not exactly hun, your temp is still above the cover line so you are not totally out, think positive chick xxx


----------



## WeeNat

:hugs:... What would I do without you ladies.

We all deserve our happy endings. Thinking of you all.

Hear you soon x x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - We sure do all deserve happy endings, sending lot's of :dust: to you all! :hugs:

Speak to you soon chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Morning ladies :D
> 
> Zebra - I'm not too bad thank you hun, was happy to see two nice dark lines on my Superdrug test so all is good! :happydance: Can't wait for my Digi's to arrive now!
> 
> Ooo that could be a good sign then if you had it last time you conceived? :yipee:
> 
> If you are unsure hun, go to A&E?
> 
> My Doctors are closed today, rang them this morning but went straight to the answering machine :cry: xxx

Good stuff! Woohoo, that is good Excalibur :happydance: :baby: Can't wait to see what your digi's say :D 

I would but I am not pratting about with the NHS and A&E. They wouldn't care, I would be waiting ages to get no answer probably. Bloody idiots. I don't want the stress from them JIC I am pregnant again.

Aww that is a shame. I am going to ring mine now. I went back to bed and have just pretty much got up. I am so tired it is unbelievable. Isn't like to me to stay in bed till noon!!

When I went to the loo this morning, I didn't drink nothing after, I woke up dying the for the loo again. Odd odd odd! 

xxx



WeeNat said:


> Hi, zebra sounds good.
> 
> I'm just waiting for af today. Temp dived today to its lowest since Ovulation. Absolutely gutted... I think my hubby is too. Really don't have the strength to try any more. After 17 months of trying going to take a break.

I am sorry to hear this Weenat. It is awful waiting :( :hugs: I agree with Excalibur, you should get some help. Shame they act like they do though. I hope it happens for you soon if it hasn't already. not ruled out until AF arrives :) :dust: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Thank you hun :D:happydance: I posted a picture of my Superdrug in my other thread :thumbup: Was shocked at how dark it was for 14DPO :shock: 

Yeah that is very true hun, you don't need any stress, especially of the NHS! :growlmad: 

Good luck hun, I hope your GP can book you an appointment and get those blood tests taken! :D 

That is strange, all your symptoms are promising hun, I'm keeping everything crossed! :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Morning ladies :D
> 
> Zebra - I'm not too bad thank you hun, was happy to see two nice dark lines on my Superdrug test so all is good! :happydance: Can't wait for my Digi's to arrive now!
> 
> Ooo that could be a good sign then if you had it last time you conceived? :yipee:
> 
> If you are unsure hun, go to A&E?
> 
> My Doctors are closed today, rang them this morning but went straight to the answering machine :cry: xxx




Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Thank you hun :D:happydance: I posted a picture of my Superdrug in my other thread :thumbup: Was shocked at how dark it was for 14DPO :shock:
> 
> Yeah that is very true hun, you don't need any stress, especially of the NHS! :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck hun, I hope your GP can book you an appointment and get those blood tests taken! :D
> 
> That is strange, all your symptoms are promising hun, I'm keeping everything crossed! :dust: xxx

I shall have a look now :) 

Indeed I don't, not going to let them either. I will only just shout at them. Still angry from the first time round.

Thank you :) Myself and my partners fingers are crossed tightly and hoping for this one to snuggle right in and stay for 9 months :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Ok hun, thank you :D 

I don't blame you hun, if they treat me like that, they will soon know about it, no-one should mess with a Pregnant, hormonal lady :rofl: 

Fingers and toes crossed, can even cross my legs now :rofl: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Ok hun, thank you :D
> 
> I don't blame you hun, if they treat me like that, they will soon know about it, no-one should mess with a Pregnant, hormonal lady :rofl:
> 
> Fingers and toes crossed, can even cross my legs now :rofl: xxx

That is a really good line!! :)

Haha that is very true :haha: 

Thank you, lmao :haha:

Doctors closed...ughhh! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Aww thank you hun :hugs: 

You're welcome :D

Aww, I didn't think it would be open today to be honest :( xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Aww thank you hun :hugs:
> 
> You're welcome :D
> 
> Aww, I didn't think it would be open today to be honest :( xxx

You're welcome. Everything is looking good :D Roll on the digital test :baby:

Gutted, It says they are though. Got put through to the emergency so just hung up as it isn't an emergency. I wish I never forgot yesterday. Ughh! Have to wait till Tuesday now :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Aww thank you hun :hugs:
> 
> You're welcome :D
> 
> Aww, I didn't think it would be open today to be honest :( xxx
> 
> You're welcome. Everything is looking good :D Roll on the digital test :baby:
> 
> Gutted, It says they are though. Got put through to the emergency so just hung up as it isn't an emergency. I wish I never forgot yesterday. Ughh! Have to wait till Tuesday now :( xxxClick to expand...

It is at the moment :D I can't wait to do a Digi next week! :happydance: 

Aww bless, I have to wait until Tuesday aswell hun :( xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Fingers crossed it is for the whole 9 months!! 

More waiting hey :( we will have to wait together :)

You know me and my partner was thinking before your birthday do, we should meet for a coffee or something? break the ice a little? Get to know each other before hand? What you think? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Fingers crossed it is for the whole 9 months!!
> 
> More waiting hey :( we will have to wait together :)
> 
> You know me and my partner was thinking before your birthday do, we should meet for a coffee or something? break the ice a little? Get to know each other before hand? What you think? xxx

Fingers crossed :winkwink: 

This TTC business is all about waiting!! :haha: Very true, at least we can wait together! :D 

That sounds like a good plan to me and OH hun. Would be better wouldn't it? At least you both wouldn't feel as nervous on my birthday :):hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed it is for the whole 9 months!!
> 
> More waiting hey :( we will have to wait together :)
> 
> You know me and my partner was thinking before your birthday do, we should meet for a coffee or something? break the ice a little? Get to know each other before hand? What you think? xxx
> 
> Fingers crossed :winkwink:
> 
> This TTC business is all about waiting!! :haha: Very true, at least we can wait together! :D
> 
> That sounds like a good plan to me and OH hun. Would be better wouldn't it? At least you both wouldn't feel as nervous on my birthday :):hugs: xxxClick to expand...

It is, I hate waiting, it is torture. Well worth it in the end though. I am convinced I have conceived again. Then again my brain thinks I never miscarried. Just the symptoms that I am getting which I got before. My symptoms never stopped but the bleeding is new as well as pelvic pain. 

It would yeah, loads better. We will fit in better if we know know you rather than showing up without meeting you before. Hope it doesn't sound rude? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I am never eating sausage rolls, bacon, sausages, pork pies or any processed type stuff again. Ewwww!!


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I hate waiting aswell but as you said, it will all be worth it in the end! :D:happydance: 

Is the bleeding red or is it old blood? :wacko: 

I totally understand where you are coming from hun, I don't want either of you to feel uncomfortable or out of place, we are aiming to have a laugh and a great day/night :D 

Of course it doesn't sound rude hun, I totally understand! :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> I am never eating sausage rolls, bacon, sausages, pork pies or any processed type stuff again. Ewwww!!

How come? :shock: 

Sausage rolls give me heartburn, well, any pastry does, but I won't stop eating it because I like it :rofl: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Definitely well worth it, think I have waited long enough mind :haha: I am getting by though with the help of my partner and all you lovely ladies.

It is a light red/pink sometimes brown. More red/pink than anything though. Only when I wipe.

Was hoping it didn't sound rude. I just didn't want us both to sit there all shy, not talking looking miserable :haha: We will have to arrange something for next week maybe? I need to get my rota, will I should get tomorrow hopefully. 

:haha: They are so moreish. I am watching supersize vs superkinny and it showed you what goes in them. EWW EWW EWWW!! :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - As WeeNat mentioned yesterday or this morning (baby brain :dohh:) We all deserve a happy ending, we have worked hard for it and waited long enough! :winkwink: I don't know what I would have done without BnB to be honest, probably lost the plot by now :haha: 

Sounds like Implantation Bleeding/Breakthrough bleeding to me hun. Fingers crossed! :dust: 

We don't want that now do we? It's a happy day :D :haha: Yeah definetly hun, we get paid on Wednesday and will be in town anyway but if you can't do Wednesday then that's fine, we'll work around you as work is more Important :thumbup: 

I think I'll pass on asking what is in them, I love Sausage Rolls! :blush: xxx

*EDIT* Saying that, won't be able to do Wednesday I don't think as we are going shopping with OH's mum :)


----------



## Zebra2023

We sure do, can't always be bad for us. I hope Weenat is ok, hope she gets a BFP. Bless her, she must be going crazy. This website is awesome, gets us ladies through the TWW and other things we go through so much easier than being alone. I think we all would have lost the plot :haha:

It sounds like that to me as well. I am getting twinges on my right lower side as well as my left side. Last night I got twinges at the top of my stomach. 

No worries hehe, I shall see what me and the other half are working and we shall let you know :) What do you fancy doing? Or going?

:haha: Yeah, you don't want to know what is in them. I am going to avoid them now. Yuck!! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I must admit, it is upsetting and gets frustrating when you know you are doing everything right but it just doesn't happen for you! :( 

Omg, definetly sounds promising for you! :happydance: When are you planning on doing your digi? :yipee: 

No problem hun, just let us know, I can inbox you my number if you like? Might be easier to send me a quick text incase we are both not on here :thumbup: 

I don't know to be honest hun :haha: Could go for a coffee and then decide from there? Depends how much time we all have :D 

Doesn't sound very nice whatever it is :shock: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

It is, its awful. I wish things were easier and less complicated and not waiting. Chance would be a fine thing :) would be so much easier on us women. 

I hope it is, my tests shouldn't be still dark after almost 4 weeks. I will probably do it next week. I want to hold my urine in for a good few hours. At the moment I can't manage to hold it in for long 2-3 hours max. 

Yeah you could do? I will inbox mine to you as well. 

It isn't, I was eating at the time, none of what was on there luckily :haha: soon stopped eating lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I agree with you 100% there chick :haha: 

Nope, they shouldn't be as dark as they are..my HCG went back to normal within a week of our MC so, says something doesn't it? :winkwink: 

I'll inbox my number to you now hun :) Thank you.

Hmm...I probably won't touch any of them again :rofl: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

That is weird...a week? Gives me a little hope seeing as I am 4 weeks past soon and still got positive tests. My first miscarriage showed me 1 positive test, rest were negative as I was miscarrying when I fount out I was pregnant. 

All confusing :(

Thank you, Inboxed you my number too :D

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - It could quite possibly have been 2 weeks but still, you are way past that marker anyway :thumbup: 

That must have been gutting! :( 

Thank you chick, I have saved it :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks when I was bleeding, I was never convinced so I pretty much ignored the NHS. Will be 10 weeks pregnant if bean was still in there, next Wednesday I think. Unless I am getting confused, my head is that mushed I have no idea to be quite honest. I am so tired and could go back to bed. I got up at noon and all!! Crikey.

It was awful got excited for less than a day. Mad!

You're welcome. Saved yours too :) I was going to put Excalibur at first :haha: I think I need to go back to bed. If only :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Aww, really sorry to hear that hun :( Our MC was at 6/6 and half weeks aswell, that seems to be quite a popular time that people have MC's? :wacko: Once we get past that marker, I think we will be fine :thumbup: 

I can just imagine chick :hugs: 

Hehe aww bless :haha: I wouldn't have minded if you did :winkwink: Baby brain huh?! :dohh: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you :hugs: Sorry to hear about yours too :hugs: It does seem to be yeah, surely after 6 weeks it gets better week by week. I read somewhere about the percentages of miscarriages. If I find it again I will post it up. It was rather soothing to see it. 

Hehe I was like erm what are you doing, you know her name!! Lol I feel like a right dopey Cow at the moment. Or should I say Zebra :haha: Yeah baby brain. Dohhh! :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - You're welcome hun and thank you too :hugs: I think once you have seen the Heartbeat, the percentage drops rapidly! I have also read it somewhere, can't remember where though :dohh: 

:haha: Aww bless, that's it, Zebra, not cow..get it right :winkwink: Hehe only joking chick xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - You're welcome hun and thank you too :hugs: I think once you have seen the Heartbeat, the percentage drops rapidly! I have also read it somewhere, can't remember where though :dohh:
> 
> :haha: Aww bless, that's it, Zebra, not cow..get it right :winkwink: Hehe only joking chick xxx

You're welcome too :hugs: Hmm great minds hey? Intrigued to find it as I can't remember.

Lol :haha: I like cows :haha: and Zebra's lol. I am a big animal lover. Like a zoo in my house. Don't worry I haven't got cows or zebras :rofl: 

I did buy some mega cute baby cow socks the other week :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Very true :winkwink: I think someone posted a link to it on here, I have read so many threads though, I have no idea where it was.. :dohh: 

I am a big animal lover aswell! Used to live on a farm in the countryside, in the middle of nowhere, I used to love it! Shame I don't live there anymore! :( 

Do you have cats? Lol! I should hope you don't have Cows or Zebras living in your house! :rofl: 

Awwww how adorable!! :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I will find it a little later on, hopefully, I am going out soon :) it was handy as well as mind soothing. I was shocked at the percentages too.

That sounds well kool, I'd love that!! :haha: peaceful I bet? I wouldn't mind waking up to MOOO in a morning :haha:

I am allergic to cats, they are cute though. I have 2 bearded dragons, 4 hamsters and 3 goldfish :D Do you have any pets?

I have a giraffe, it sticks its head out the chimney :haha: I am just joking, I wouldn't mind that though hehe. Lol it would be worrying if I had any animals like so in my house :haha:

They are so cute, I saw a cow outfit in Asda too, I might just have to go get it. Couldn't resist :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - No problem hun, yeah it's mind soothing knowing the percentage rate etc :) 

Oh it was soooo peaceful, no noisy neighbours as the houses were all seperate as they were big farm houses, we could blast music as loud as we wanted and no-one could complain :haha: 

Aww that's a shame, yeah they are cute hehe. Omg awww! I would love to come and see your Hampsters :winkwink: Not too sure about the bearded dragons though :blush: Lol! Goldfish are cute too :D We don't have any pets, both big animal lovers but we are private renting and not allowed pets :( 

That would be cool! It could keep look out for you! :haha: We have a giraffe, it's wooden though :rofl: OH loves Giraffes. Yeah it would be quite worrying lol! xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - No problem hun, yeah it's mind soothing knowing the percentage rate etc :)
> 
> Oh it was soooo peaceful, no noisy neighbours as the houses were all seperate as they were big farm houses, we could blast music as loud as we wanted and no-one could complain :haha:
> 
> Aww that's a shame, yeah they are cute hehe. Omg awww! I would love to come and see your Hampsters :winkwink: Not too sure about the bearded dragons though :blush: Lol! Goldfish are cute too :D We don't have any pets, both big animal lovers but we are private renting and not allowed pets :(
> 
> That would be cool! It could keep look out for you! :haha: We have a giraffe, it's wooden though :rofl: OH loves Giraffes. Yeah it would be quite worrying lol! xxx

It sounds lovely :D I like to blast my music out from time to time. Can't do that round here as it is more of an elderly area. There is a few younger people around though with kids and such. It is a nice village. Although some git decided he would play his music last night and beep their horn. Grrr!! First time I have experienced noise apart from next door getting new windows. 

You would love them, two girls and two boys. One of them had pups not so long ago with one of my males. She had 12 and all 12 survived. Which is very unusual. She was a good mum and I guess I was a good Granny :rofl: I kept two of the pups and gave some to family, rest went to a pet shop but they have loving homes now. They were popular :) most people are not so sure about the dragons but they are sweet :) the goldfish are hugeee, some more than the others. Relaxing to watch. Aww that is a shame :( Not even a small pet, we were allowed before we moved here xxx

Haha it could do yeah. Aww kool :) giraffes are sweet. Does it keep an eye out for you?  xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Oh it was lovely, if I ever win the lottery, I would move back to the countryside :haha: I'm always listening to music, don't know what I would do without it :winkwink: Aww no, I know what that is like! Our neighbours have a really loud exhaust, he comes and goes all day, even late at night, it's sooo annoying! :growlmad: One day I'll put a potato in his exhaust so when he sets off it will go "BANG" :rofl:

Aww bless, I don't think I could ever bring myself to handle them though, would be too scared of being bit or something :blush: Glad to hear they all went to loving homes though, that's always a good thing. Yeah I love watching fish just swimming about, it's one of those things :haha: 

I'm afraid ours doesn't keep an eye out for us, unless it comes to life at night and stays on guard? :rofl: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Oh it was lovely, if I ever win the lottery, I would move back to the countryside :haha: I'm always listening to music, don't know what I would do without it :winkwink: Aww no, I know what that is like! Our neighbours have a really loud exhaust, he comes and goes all day, even late at night, it's sooo annoying! :growlmad: One day I'll put a potato in his exhaust so when he sets off it will go "BANG" :rofl:
> 
> Aww bless, I don't think I could ever bring myself to handle them though, would be too scared of being bit or something :blush: Glad to hear they all went to loving homes though, that's always a good thing. Yeah I love watching fish just swimming about, it's one of those things :haha:
> 
> I'm afraid ours doesn't keep an eye out for us, unless it comes to life at night and stays on guard? :rofl: xxx

Can I come with you as well as my partner if you do :haha: I like music, what sort do you listen too? I am playing catch up with the TV at the moment. Haha, that made me laugh!! DO ITTT!! As Keith lemon says...POTATO...BANG TIDY...sorry I had too :haha:

They won't bite you, they are very friendly :) they love being held and cuddled. It is, I wouldn't like people being cruel to them. Animal cruelty is horrible :( Haha...:haha: my rude mind. I can hear the biggest fish dart in to the glass at times. Funny :haha: 

It might do :rofl: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yeah of course you can, the house will be big enough for us all, aswell as others :haha: Will probably be like a remix of all our music together :rofl: I like any music really, Pop, Rock, Dance, Old music, I don't like Heavy Metal though :nope: 

Omg Keith Lemon is hilarious!! He turned the Christmas lights on this year in Leeds? :D 

Awww, maybe one day we'll get to come and meet all your animals, I would love to! As long as it's safe being aroud them if pregnant, I know pregnant ladies are not even allowed to clean cat litter! :shock: 

Yeah I don't agree with Animal cruelty at all! It's shocking how many animal get abused these days! :( 

Omg sorry but that made me chuckle :rofl: Poor fish! :p xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Sounds good to me :haha: :rofl: it would. Ahh kool, I like the same music. Not so keen on heavy metal, some songs are ok but it is a little mad. Can't understand it most times :)

Ooo did he? I didn't even know. Kool, he is so funny.

You are more than welcome too. All safe for pregnant ladies :) so that is good. I think its the dust in the litter, might be same with the sawdust. But you won't be cleaning them :haha:

I know, it is so awful, poor things can't even do anything about it. They reply on charities to help out. I don't understand how people can be so cruel :( xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

hi guys, been out and about shopping today, just got in, isnt it cold!!!!! just turned my heating up!
How is everyone?


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Heavy metal to me is just shouting and growling :rofl: 

Yeah he did hun but we never got to see him as it was soooo cold! Lol! :( 

Aww thank you hun, will have to sort something out, would be lovely! Yeah I think it is something in the litter which isn't safe to breathe in or something. 

Me neither hun, unfortunately, people get thrills out of it :growlmad: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> hi guys, been out and about shopping today, just got in, isnt it cold!!!!! just turned my heating up!
> How is everyone?

Hello Cajadeam,

I am heading out soon so I will soon find out. Looking miserable today is the weather.

I am good today thank you, How are you?

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> hi guys, been out and about shopping today, just got in, isnt it cold!!!!! just turned my heating up!
> How is everyone?

Hiya hun :hi: 

It's not so warm no :( Did you get anything nice? I'm nosey aren't I? :haha::blush: Hope you warm up soon hun.

I'm not too bad thank you, yourself?


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Heavy metal to me is just shouting and growling :rofl:
> 
> Yeah he did hun but we never got to see him as it was soooo cold! Lol! :(
> 
> Aww thank you hun, will have to sort something out, would be lovely! Yeah I think it is something in the litter which isn't safe to breathe in or something.
> 
> Me neither hun, unfortunately, people get thrills out of it :growlmad: xxx

Lol it is like that, there is some heavy metal songs which are not so screamo. I am not a big fan of it. 

Aww that is a shame :( 

That's ok, sounds good to me. Love showing off my animals :) They gets lots of attention by loads of people. They are my babies :) 

I really don't see how they can get thrills out of it. I saw on the news once that someone put a hamster in a microwave. It blew it up. So cruel, I cried!! I also read some drunk man in a pub hit the pub bunny on the head with a bat and killed it. So many things I have read. Heart breaking!! :( :cry: I would love to do that to the animal beaters out there and see how they like it xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

:hi: Zebra
:hi: Excalibur

Went to asda, bought a few maternity clothes ready for the summer, i couldnt really not, bargains!!!! i got some maternity jeans for £3, a couple of tops for £3 each and one for £4, all reduced, wudda cost a bomb otherwise. love a bargain. lol

I'm ok ta, felt a bit icky this morn, but was much better once i ate!

Yeah was lovely out earlier, got my washing out on the line and it dried! i shot out and got it in when i got home tho, as it went quite cloudy and looked like rain, its just cold now tho :-(


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Ahh well, at least we was at home nice and warm :haha: 

Aww bless you, they would get a lot of attention from me hehe, I love animals with a passion! My horse was my baby, was gutted when I left him when I left home! Oh well, from what I heard, he's living it large in Blackpool now, running up and down the front :D 

Omg!!!! :cry: That's shocking! They really P me off! :growlmad: I would love to do the same to the owners that do that, they wouldn't like it I bet!! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Ooohhh, you can't go wrong with Asda, George all the way :haha: We always look for bargains, you have to these days otherwise you would be skint all the time! 

Uh oh, hope it's not the MS kicking in early? :o 

Aww, hope your washing didn't get wet!


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> :hi: Zebra
> :hi: Excalibur
> 
> Went to asda, bought a few maternity clothes ready for the summer, i couldnt really not, bargains!!!! i got some maternity jeans for £3, a couple of tops for £3 each and one for £4, all reduced, wudda cost a bomb otherwise. love a bargain. lol
> 
> I'm ok ta, felt a bit icky this morn, but was much better once i ate!
> 
> Yeah was lovely out earlier, got my washing out on the line and it dried! i shot out and got it in when i got home tho, as it went quite cloudy and looked like rain, its just cold now tho :-(

Asda is good for stuff like that, I got a few things for myself and baby at a bargain. Can't beat a bargain :haha:

Glad you are feeling better :) xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Ahh well, at least we was at home nice and warm :haha:
> 
> Aww bless you, they would get a lot of attention from me hehe, I love animals with a passion! My horse was my baby, was gutted when I left him when I left home! Oh well, from what I heard, he's living it large in Blackpool now, running up and down the front :D
> 
> Omg!!!! :cry: That's shocking! They really P me off! :growlmad: I would love to do the same to the owners that do that, they wouldn't like it I bet!! xxx

Aww, I love horses. I bet it was, difficult to do as you get attached. Really!? Kool, I might have had a ride from him. 

Really shocking, they wouldn't no. So they shouldn't do it. Makes me angry xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

hehe. nah my washing didnt get wet, thanks god. lol
I bloody hope it not MS as i have never had it yet, and really wouldnt like to! lol


----------



## Zebra2023

I shall speak to you soon ladies. Heading out for a little xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

My Predictor test from this morning
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2343.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cajadaem

Aww, speak soon Zebra, its cold out tho so u'll need a cosy coat


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Really? We have so much in common :haha: I still have pictures of him so he will always be in my heart :) You could have quite possibly had a ride from him :winkwink: Makes me angry too hun, stupid fools! :growlmad: Hope you have a lovely evening hun, speak to you soon :hugs: xxx

Cajadaem - Phew, glad to hear your washing didn't get wet! :thumbup: Yay for Predictor Test! :happydance: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hello all... hows everyones day so far??


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Hiya hun :hi: 

My day has been chilled really, how about you? :hugs: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Its been crudge!! Too busy to get any parking, roads and traffic a nightmare... so came home with DD. Hubby is taking me out tonight for dinner, Should i have a glass of wine?? AF isnt here yet but i hear you get it a day after temp drop.

Glad your chilling :) x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Aww, really sorry to hear that hun :( Hopefully you will have a lovely time tonight :thumbup: I have heard that a glass of wine won't do any harm but it's totally your choice :) xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Excalibur said:


> WeeNat - Aww, really sorry to hear that hun :( Hopefully you will have a lovely time tonight :thumbup: I have heard that a glass of wine won't do any harm but it's totally your choice :) xxx

Well i defo think im out... its too late for implantation and its the same as last months chart!! Exact temps at the exact dpo!

Have you got any plans?


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> WeeNat - Aww, really sorry to hear that hun :( Hopefully you will have a lovely time tonight :thumbup: I have heard that a glass of wine won't do any harm but it's totally your choice :) xxx
> 
> Well i defo think im out... its too late for implantation and its the same as last months chart!! Exact temps at the exact dpo!
> 
> Have you got any plans?Click to expand...

You are not out until the :witch: arrives :thumbup: 

Not much to be honest, just had a nice shower, now in my PJ's so just going to have a relaxing evening I think ;) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I found what we were both looking for earlier..I think :wacko: 

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/info-howcommon.htm


----------



## Chelle26

Af got me :( knew she would do this


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle26 said:


> Af got me :( knew she would do this


Noooooooo! :af::growlmad: Really sorry to hear she got you hun! :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

awww Chelle26, sorry AF got you, but dont lose hope, there is always this month!!! x


----------



## Zebra2023

Cajadaem said:


> Aww, speak soon Zebra, its cold out tho so u'll need a cosy coat

You weren't wrong. It was absolutely freezing!! Brrrr :) xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Really? We have so much in common :haha: I still have pictures of him so he will always be in my heart :) You could have quite possibly had a ride from him :winkwink: Makes me angry too hun, stupid fools! :growlmad: Hope you have a lovely evening hun, speak to you soon :hugs: xxx
> 
> Cajadaem - Phew, glad to hear your washing didn't get wet! :thumbup: Yay for Predictor Test! :happydance: xxx

We do don't we :) Aww bless, you will have to show me him sometime. I just went to my friends to see his pups. Aww they were so cute :) then went shopping for the cow outfit. I did find a giraffe outfit too. I couldn't resist :) xxx Ooo I also dropped my friends gerbils off as I was looking after them for her :) xxx



WeeNat said:


> Hello all... hows everyones day so far??

Hey Weenat,

How you feeling? Hope you have a nice evening. Treat yourself to a glass of wine. One won't hurt.

Is that you in your picture?

xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I found what we were both looking for earlier..I think :wacko:
> 
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/info-howcommon.htm

Yes I think that is it. Thank you :) xxx



Chelle26 said:


> Af got me :( knew she would do this

Sorry to hear that Chelle :( Are you trying again next month? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - We sure do hun. Yeah I'll definetly show you some pictures, unfortunately they are on my laptop, don't have any photo's to hand :( Awww bless, pups are sooo cute! :D Aww, I think Gerbils can be noisy can't they? :p You're welcome hun xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - We sure do hun. Yeah I'll definetly show you some pictures, unfortunately they are on my laptop, don't have any photo's to hand :( Awww bless, pups are sooo cute! :D Aww, I think Gerbils can be noisy can't they? :p You're welcome hun xxx

Sounds good to me, aww no worries. You can sure me when we meet up maybe. They were mega cute. Was holding them a few of them, sleeping in my arms. Like little babies :haha: They were very noisy, cute though. Made me laugh, entertaining. Told you it was like a zoo :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Will do for sure :D Aww bless, they sound adorable! I thought they were noisy hehe, got to love them though :haha: You sure did xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Will do for sure :D Aww bless, they sound adorable! I thought they were noisy hehe, got to love them though :haha: You sure did xxx

Thank you :) I have a picture, will post soon if you like? You sure do :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Will do for sure :D Aww bless, they sound adorable! I thought they were noisy hehe, got to love them though :haha: You sure did xxx
> 
> Thank you :) I have a picture, will post soon if you like? You sure do :haha: xxxClick to expand...

You're welcome hun :hugs: Oh yes please, would love to see them :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Will retrieve it off my partners phone now :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Will retrieve it off my partners phone now :) xxx

Aww yay, thank you hun :) I'm off to bed in a minute or two, absolutely shattered and my boobs are sore! :blush: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

No worries, might have to upload it tomorrow as it is taking ages to send to my emails. Good signs!! :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> No worries, might have to upload it tomorrow as it is taking ages to send to my emails. Good signs!! :haha: xxx

Aww no problem hun, there's no rush :D I hope they don't get any worse anytime soon, at 6 weeks last time I couldn't even touch them, it was awful! :( 

I'm off to bed now hun, I'm shattered :( 

I'll speak you ladies tomorrow. Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> No worries, might have to upload it tomorrow as it is taking ages to send to my emails. Good signs!! :haha: xxx
> 
> Aww no problem hun, there's no rush :D I hope they don't get any worse anytime soon, at 6 weeks last time I couldn't even touch them, it was awful! :(
> 
> I'm off to bed now hun, I'm shattered :(
> 
> I'll speak you ladies tomorrow. Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Crikey, that is bad. Hope they settle down for you soon. No fun is sore boobs.

Sweet dreams, sleep well. Night night xxx


----------



## hope74

WeeNat said:


> He he he... well i must have super duper bum muscles since ive been with hubby for over 8 years now!! :haha: You should have invested in a bigger pet Zebra, like a cow or something, i hear they fart a lot :rofl: Only jesting x x x
> Excalibur, i am terrible for burping too!! I guess its our way of getting back for with holding our other gas... my hubby doesnt think twice letting wind from both ends :rofl: xxx

Oh my this thread is so windy!!!!!! And my fav topic too toilet humor and fart jokes....stinky ones, trapped ones, sighing ones, and whispering thunders :rofl:


----------



## amandajo

6 dpo cramps r keeping me up. Af not due till 13 th but theyre frequent and i have back pain and a headache.


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies yep I'm gonna keep trying 
Hoping that my new diet and gym routine
Will help a lil aswell have also cut down smoking :0 
Ready to stop lol 

Weenat any news yet 

Zebra when will u find out if there's a new bean


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Thank you hun, they are a little better today, for how long though, I don't know :dohh: xxx 

Hope74 - This thread is always full of giggles :haha: xxx

Amandajo - Those symptoms sound promising hun, fingers crossed! xxx 

Chelle - Aww bless. I quit smoking 11 weeks ago :yipee: xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Chelle26 said:


> Af got me :( knew she would do this

Af got me too. Why on earth did I get new af symptoms???
Hubby and I have decided to take a break from trying. I can tell he was upset and was angry that my body decided to throw in new symptoms. He wants me to go to doctors to see if I have a hormone imbalance??

Zebra - yes, that's me in the pic x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Oh no! :( Really sorry to hear AF got you hun :hugs: Have you heard of Evening Primrose Oil? That is a hormone balance remedy, I used it this cycle and I got my BFP, might be worth a shot? xxx


----------



## WeeNat

Hi excalibur, I have been taking EPO. But stopped once I ovulated.
I'm waiting for app for scan of my tubes and ovaries. It's been 3 months now so I should hear something soon. X


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Hi excalibur, I have been taking EPO. But stopped once I ovulated.
> I'm waiting for app for scan of my tubes and ovaries. It's been 3 months now so I should hear something soon. X


Oh yeah, sorry hun, I remember you telling me about the Evening Primrose Oil :dohh: I hope they can fit you in soon hun and get the ball rolling :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Hey ladies yep I'm gonna keep trying
> Hoping that my new diet and gym routine
> Will help a lil aswell have also cut down smoking :0
> Ready to stop lol
> 
> Weenat any news yet
> 
> Zebra when will u find out if there's a new bean

Good luck to you for next time. Fingers crossed and lots of dust :dust:

In a few weeks time if I am still getting positive tests when I go back to the EPU. Or if my digital changes its prediction from 1-2 weeks. I will let you know if I find out sooner :) xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Thank you hun, they are a little better today, for how long though, I don't know :dohh: xxx
> 
> Hope74 - This thread is always full of giggles :haha: xxx
> 
> Amandajo - Those symptoms sound promising hun, fingers crossed! xxx
> 
> Chelle - Aww bless. I quit smoking 11 weeks ago :yipee: xxx

Glad they are better today. Hopefully the soreness will stay away :) xxx



WeeNat said:


> Chelle26 said:
> 
> 
> Af got me :( knew she would do this
> 
> Af got me too. Why on earth did I get new af symptoms???
> Hubby and I have decided to take a break from trying. I can tell he was upset and was angry that my body decided to throw in new symptoms. He wants me to go to doctors to see if I have a hormone imbalance??
> 
> Zebra - yes, that's me in the pic xClick to expand...

Sorry to hear AF got you Weenat :( I hope you get seen to soon!! Good luck to you. Let us know how you get on :hugs:

Nice to put a face to a name :) xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Just taken an IC test as well as a clearblue plus test. Both light lines, faintest I have had since the other day. I held my urine in from 8 this morning until now. 

Can officially say one is not pregnant again. HCG must be going down. I did get a positive on my digi test mind, still showing 1-2 weeks. 

Waiting for that negative now so I can try my OPK's to try again for another baby. Playing that waiting game again. Sick of waiting, ughhh!! What I am feeling must not be another bean, probably just my brain messing about, the cyst or from miscarriage pretty much 4 weeks ago. 

Third time lucky...? Hope bean stays this time. I couldn't go through another miscarriage again. So I guess I will be waiting another month to 6 weeks...need my period first. Sigh.........

xxx


----------



## hope74

amandajo said:


> 6 dpo cramps r keeping me up. Af not due till 13 th but theyre frequent and i have back pain and a headache.


Me too had similar symptoms...I might be 8 dpo today. BUT today morning, looks like full blown AF and its 8 days before my AF was due. Never had such an early period before :cry:


----------



## pinkbabylove

hello! 

i'm 6dpo today was feeling crampy & crabby the last 2 days. 
today i noticed the lymph node on the right side of my groin is swollen. is this a sign of early preg? i've read blogs & women say it is and they only time they have this happen is during early preg.


----------



## WeeNat

Zebra2023 said:


> Chelle26 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies yep I'm gonna keep trying
> Hoping that my new diet and gym routine
> Will help a lil aswell have also cut down smoking :0
> Ready to stop lol
> 
> Weenat any news yet
> 
> Zebra when will u find out if there's a new bean
> 
> Good luck to you for next time. Fingers crossed and lots of dust :dust:
> 
> In a few weeks time if I am still getting positive tests when I go back to the EPU. Or if my digital changes its prediction from 1-2 weeks. I will let you know if I find out sooner :) xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Thank you hun, they are a little better today, for how long though, I don't know :dohh: xxx
> 
> Hope74 - This thread is always full of giggles :haha: xxx
> 
> Amandajo - Those symptoms sound promising hun, fingers crossed! xxx
> 
> Chelle - Aww bless. I quit smoking 11 weeks ago :yipee: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Glad they are better today. Hopefully the soreness will stay away :) xxx
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelle26 said:
> 
> 
> Af got me :( knew she would do thisClick to expand...
> 
> Af got me too. Why on earth did I get new af symptoms???
> Hubby and I have decided to take a break from trying. I can tell he was upset and was angry that my body decided to throw in new symptoms. He wants me to go to doctors to see if I have a hormone imbalance??
> 
> Zebra - yes, that's me in the pic xClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear AF got you Weenat :( I hope you get seen to soon!! Good luck to you. Let us know how you get on :hugs:
> 
> Nice to put a face to a name :) xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Zebra, yeah i thought i would put my pic up as its nice to see who you are chatting too! Plus it gives you a better idea who you are.
I have been speaking to another lovely lass on BnB and she made me giggle when she said described what she thought i looked like.

Anyway, im sorry to hear your getting fainter lines. Im sure you will get pregnant again very quickly! You may be already!!!...

I have a very heavy period... first heavy one ive had in months!! Its kind of made me feel better as i have been having really weird light ones since Feb after i had a Chemical.

FX for all of us x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Really sorry to hear that your tests are fainter hun, I would still test again next week and see what happens? :hugs: I hope it's good news! xxx 

My Digi's arrived this morning :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

WeeNat said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelle26 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies yep I'm gonna keep trying
> Hoping that my new diet and gym routine
> Will help a lil aswell have also cut down smoking :0
> Ready to stop lol
> 
> Weenat any news yet
> 
> Zebra when will u find out if there's a new bean
> 
> Good luck to you for next time. Fingers crossed and lots of dust :dust:
> 
> In a few weeks time if I am still getting positive tests when I go back to the EPU. Or if my digital changes its prediction from 1-2 weeks. I will let you know if I find out sooner :) xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Thank you hun, they are a little better today, for how long though, I don't know :dohh: xxx
> 
> Hope74 - This thread is always full of giggles :haha: xxx
> 
> Amandajo - Those symptoms sound promising hun, fingers crossed! xxx
> 
> Chelle - Aww bless. I quit smoking 11 weeks ago :yipee: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Glad they are better today. Hopefully the soreness will stay away :) xxx
> 
> 
> 
> WeeNat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelle26 said:
> 
> 
> Af got me :( knew she would do thisClick to expand...
> 
> Af got me too. Why on earth did I get new af symptoms???
> Hubby and I have decided to take a break from trying. I can tell he was upset and was angry that my body decided to throw in new symptoms. He wants me to go to doctors to see if I have a hormone imbalance??
> 
> Zebra - yes, that's me in the pic xClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear AF got you Weenat :( I hope you get seen to soon!! Good luck to you. Let us know how you get on :hugs:
> 
> Nice to put a face to a name :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Zebra, yeah i thought i would put my pic up as its nice to see who you are chatting too! Plus it gives you a better idea who you are.
> I have been speaking to another lovely lass on BnB and she made me giggle when she said described what she thought i looked like.
> 
> Anyway, im sorry to hear your getting fainter lines. Im sure you will get pregnant again very quickly! You may be already!!!...
> 
> I have a very heavy period... first heavy one ive had in months!! Its kind of made me feel better as i have been having really weird light ones since Feb after i had a Chemical.
> 
> FX for all of us x x xClick to expand...

It is indeed, I might put one up now :) I do like my zebra picture though :haha: Who did she say you looked like? 

Thanks Weenat. I am sure I will do soon. I hope you do as well, hope they can do something for you. Fingers crossed :dust:

Strange, as long as it makes you feel better then :thumbup: xxx



Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Really sorry to hear that your tests are fainter hun, I would still test again next week and see what happens? :hugs: I hope it's good news! xxx
> 
> My Digi's arrived this morning :happydance:

Thanks Excalibur. I might do, not going to bother for a while now though. Will just keep :sex: until my OPK's arrive. 

Oooo can't wait to see what they say!! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - You're welcome hun :hugs: You never know, you might catch the eggy before AF, if you haven't already :winkwink: 

Thank you hun :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - You're welcome hun :hugs: You never know, you might catch the eggy before AF, if you haven't already :winkwink:
> 
> Thank you hun :D xxx

True true...I hope so. Will have to wait and find out :( well worth it if I get a :bfp: :D

You're welcome :hugs:

I shall be heading off now, speak tomorrow all.

Night night, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

My friends pup :) as promised. There were loads, so cute!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0303.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I'm keeping everything crossed for you chick! :dust: 

Night night hun, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> My friends pup :) as promised. There were loads, so cute!! xxx

Awwww!!!!! How adorable!!!! I want one!!!! :cry::D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I'm keeping everything crossed for you chick! :dust:
> 
> Night night hun, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx




Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> My friends pup :) as promised. There were loads, so cute!! xxx
> 
> Awwww!!!!! How adorable!!!! I want one!!!! :cry::D xxxClick to expand...

I said that too :haha: other half said no Lol!! He just slept on me, lazy but cute :)

Thanks Excalibur :hugs: You take care! Hope you don't get sore boobs anytime soon xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - I'm keeping everything crossed for you chick! :dust:
> 
> Night night hun, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> My friends pup :) as promised. There were loads, so cute!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww!!!!! How adorable!!!! I want one!!!! :cry::D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I said that too :haha: other half said no Lol!! He just slept on me, lazy but cute :)
> 
> Thanks Excalibur :hugs: You take care! Hope you don't get sore boobs anytime soon xxxClick to expand...

Aww that's a shame :( Aww bless! How adorable! :) 

You're welcome hun and thank you, me too, it's not very comfortable! :( 

Take care hun and speak to you soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

:happydance::yipee::happydance:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120408_064954.jpg


----------



## Cajadaem

Whoop Whoop congrats Excalibur, feels good doesnt it )


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Whoop Whoop congrats Excalibur, feels good doesnt it )

Thank you hun, it sure does! I couldn't believe my eyes this morning :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

hehe, good stuff  when you doing your second one?


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> hehe, good stuff  when you doing your second one?

I'll probably do it next week, do you think it will be 3+ by then? Don't want to waste it on another 2-3, as good as it is seeing it :winkwink:


----------



## Cajadaem

hmmm, i would imagine by Friday you would get a 3+ but its up to you when you do it


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> hmmm, i would imagine by Friday you would get a 3+ but its up to you when you do it

Thank you hun, I'll probably wait until Saturday/Sunday to be on the safe side :thumbup: When are you doing yours hun? :D


----------



## Cajadaem

i'll be doing mine on Wednesday


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> i'll be doing mine on Wednesday

Yay! Can't wait to see it :D:happydance: Are you ringing your GP on Tuesday? That's when I'll be ringing mine :)


----------



## XJessicaX

5 DPO here. Only managed to BD twice in one day on CD 13 so really I wont keep much hopes up...but here I am anyway! I am a grumpy fucker today...not sure why.


----------



## Cajadaem

XJessicaX said:


> 5 DPO here. Only managed to BD twice in one day on CD 13 so really I wont keep much hopes up...but here I am anyway! I am a grumpy fucker today...not sure why.

Hiya, i remember you from TTC with our little ones


----------



## Cajadaem

No Excalibur i wont be ringing them on tuesday, i will make an appointment for the following weeks as i will be 6 weeks by then, and appointment with midwife wouldnt be until 8-10 weeks anyway so i dont see the point in going too soon. I will camm at end of the week to book appointment for following week, i have an appointment next monday for a routine smear anyhows.............


----------



## Cajadaem

actually xJessicax it wasnt TTC, it was the pregnancy forums, possibly closer to 3rd tri x


----------



## XJessicaX

Cajadaem said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> 5 DPO here. Only managed to BD twice in one day on CD 13 so really I wont keep much hopes up...but here I am anyway! I am a grumpy fucker today...not sure why.
> 
> Hiya, i remember you from TTC with our little onesClick to expand...

Congratulations on your BFP! Exciting!

Haha, I did wonder! I popped into TTC briefly but then found out I was pregnant a couple of days later so just went straight into 1st tri lol! Finding TTC quite exciting (I am sure the novelty will wear off)


----------



## Cajadaem

ha ha, yeah TTC is exciting, for the first few months, lol, then gets tedious as you tire of waiting for the BFP!!! lol But then once you get a BFP you kinda miss the fun of TTC and the excitement of waiting to see the BFP. lol
Yeah my little one was born the end of June, i think you may have been just before, but definitely recognize your sig pic from the forum )


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> No Excalibur i wont be ringing them on tuesday, i will make an appointment for the following weeks as i will be 6 weeks by then, and appointment with midwife wouldnt be until 8-10 weeks anyway so i dont see the point in going too soon. I will camm at end of the week to book appointment for following week, i have an appointment next monday for a routine smear anyhows.............

Yeah that's true hun, I'm going to ring them on Tuesday morning and get the ball rolling :thumbup: xxx


----------



## XJessicaX

She came a week early on May 21st!


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> Yeah that's true hun, I'm going to ring them on Tuesday morning and get the ball rolling :thumbup: xxx

Kool, good luck with that  :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Yeah that's true hun, I'm going to ring them on Tuesday morning and get the ball rolling :thumbup: xxx
> 
> Kool, good luck with that  :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you hun :)


----------



## Cajadaem

gonna be exciting stuff


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello everyone,

How are we all.

I am feeling crap today



Excalibur said:


> :happydance::yipee::happydance:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120408_064954.jpg

Congratz! That digi is looking good.

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Sorry to hear you are feeling crap hun :( Sending you big :hugs: Hope you feel better soon! xxx

Thank you chick xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Just been to a family christening so feeling a bit meh. Was a Sunday service too. I am religious but some of the things the vicar said made me think why me? Why twice? If God has us in his hands why do this to me and others? There were lots of kids there too, doesn't help. I might have to disappear again for a little bit. Ughhhh.

No offence to anyone but I see parents treating their babies like crap, makes me think how do they deserve that baby. I am talking letting them wonder off without caring (middle of car parks, supermarkets etc...), hitting them, having them out shopping at 11pm... when they should be in bed!! Leaving them crying half the time too cause they can't be arsed cause they are too interested in buying stuff at the supermarket or the mall. Leaving them when they fall over. I know it sounds harsh but that is how I am feeling right now. Read it is normal according to the miscarriage association.


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I felt exactly the same way hun when we had a MC. I thought why us when we are good people and deserve a baby because we will look after it 100%! 

We saw people in town who shouted at their children at literally EVERYTHING they did, it was shocking! You see children being dragged about like ragdolls etc..then the good people who actually WILL adore their children, are made to suffer! It's awful! 

If I could hug you right now...I would!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - I felt exactly the same way hun when we had a MC. I thought why us when we are good people and deserve a baby because we will look after it 100%!
> 
> We saw people in town who shouted at their children at literally EVERYTHING they did, it was shocking! You see children being dragged about like ragdolls etc..then the good people who actually WILL adore their children, are made to suffer! It's awful!
> 
> If I could hug you right now...I would!! :hugs: xxx

It is awful, I feel like the second time round is harder. I am 100x worse. 

It is utter disgusting how some people treat their babies and kids. They don't deserve to have them if they are going to treat them like so. As I heard today at Church...''will you love and care for them for the rest of their lives'' obviously some people don't know what that means!! 

My partner said he will give me a hug on your behalf. Thank you :)

I might not be around for a bit now, I need to get my head around things again. I have good days and bad days. 

:dust: to all

xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Sorry if it sounds harsh and selfish of me. I don't mean to be, not like me at all. I thought I was ok but I guess not. 

I am just glad that it is normal and it isn't just me, makes me feel better that others go through the same feelings. Makes me feel less selfish. 

Hope I haven't put a downer on things.

The miscarriage association is good, lots of information

Link here

https://www.miscarriageassociation.org.uk/

Just thought I'd share xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - There is nothing selfish about anything you just posted hun, to be honest, I agree with you 100%!! :hugs: After what has happened, we don't expect you to be bouncing off the ceiling with excitement..don't worry chick, we are all here for you when you need a chat or need to vent. You have my number so you can text me anytime you want, although I need to top my phone up :haha: 

Tell your OH I said thank you for giving you a hug on my behalf :D 

Thank you for sharing that link hun, I'll have a nosey xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

XJessicaX said:


> She came a week early on May 21st!

Awww mine was 2 weeks early, she was 20th June 

Where has the time gone?????


----------



## ReadytoMum

AF got me today. :( I kinda figured she would though.

So onto cycle #2 we go. According to FF my cycle is 27 days long with OV on day 16... which makes my luteal phase pretty short at only 11 days. I hope that doesn't end up being a problem and that it's just the BCP filtering out of my system. I'm pretty sulky about it now, but I'm looking forward to a good night's sleep tonight now that I know we're out for now. DH and I both slept horrible last night!


----------



## Excalibur

ReadyToMum - Really sorry to hear the witch got you hun :( I wish you all the best of luck for next cycle :hugs::dust: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Yey FRER from this mornings SMU, test line is darker than the control line :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2403.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Yay!! Lovely lines :happydance: 

I posted a picture of my Superdrug test from this morning in my thread, it's a lot darker now it's dried :happydance:


----------



## Cajadaem

Excalibur said:


> Cajadaem - Yay!! Lovely lines :happydance:
> 
> I posted a picture of my Superdrug test from this morning in my thread, it's a lot darker now it's dried :happydance:

yeah i found my superdrug ones were darker once dried.

well that was my last FRER so only have the digi left now, Wednesday for that, then i am all tested out :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Cajadaem - Yay!! Lovely lines :happydance:
> 
> I posted a picture of my Superdrug test from this morning in my thread, it's a lot darker now it's dried :happydance:
> 
> yeah i found my superdrug ones were darker once dried.
> 
> well that was my last FRER so only have the digi left now, Wednesday for that, then i am all tested out :happydance:Click to expand...

Aww bless, I have 2 Superdrugs, 1 IC and a Digi, might sell my Superdrug tests on though, pointless me using them for using them sake :thumbup:


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah i suppose, i'm so tired the past couple of days tho, i suddenly feel like i havent slept in weeks :-(
been to mothercare today though  i absolutely LOVE their babyplan!!! came in real handy with last little one, so got another one now, exciting


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> yeah i suppose, i'm so tired the past couple of days tho, i suddenly feel like i havent slept in weeks :-(
> been to mothercare today though  i absolutely LOVE their babyplan!!! came in real handy with last little one, so got another one now, exciting

That is exactly how I feel hun and Omg, we had a look around Mothercare today too :o What a coincidence! :haha: I fell in love with everything in there, I had to leave before I ended up buying things! I can't wait for that day! :)


----------



## Cajadaem

thats what i like bout the babyplan, i can have the things i like now, as long as available on the plan, and spread the cost over 6 months, with no credit check and no finance, just pay 10% deposit and spread the remaining, i love it, ordered car seat, car seat footmuff, and cot bedding today  we are going to add a cotbed on hubby's next payday :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Wow, that sounds like a reasonable plan to me! I think I would rather buy things outright though, that't just me though :haha:


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah lol, i know what u mean, but i have no finance and am not really commited to anything, i can change my mind anytime and get my money back, its just like a shopping list you pay what you can when you can over a 6month period, i am having my stuff delivered on 1st October, its great, we will probably pay most of our off next payday, so will add cotbed to it, and i dunno what else we might decide to add before the time comes, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - I guess you do it however it suits you? :D I'll have a word with OH about the plan and see what he suggests, it sounds a hell of a lot easier than saving up and buying it all at once, at least we won't get tempted to spend the money elsewhere :haha:


----------



## Cajadaem

it just works for me, as its so simple, i look, if i see something i like i add it to plan, pay £10, then i pay the rest as and when i have the money, as long as its paid within 6 months 
i chose to have my stuff delivered the beginning of october..........................it will be here then, i am going away the week after, so will be able to come home and get to sorting things out, washing and sorting all the clothing and fabrics ect. oh the fun, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cadadaem - Yeah it does sound so simple, easier than saving up :haha: It's good how they are offering that plan to make it easier for us Mummy's to be :winkwink: I bet you won't be able to wait to get home from holiday and start sorting the nursery out etc :p


----------



## Cajadaem

he he, well sorting baby things out yeah, but no nursery, lol, i have a 3 bed house, boys in one room, girls in another and us in other, so baby will be in with us in the beginning, until around 5 months usually, then he/she will move into one of the other rooms, lol, depending if boy or girl. lol. We finally settled on names now too, thats one headache out the way, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Aww bless, I suppose that's easier than decorating a Nursery :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello,

How are we all?

Very quiet around here lately.

So I am confused,

Two days ago I got a negative test. On FRER, Clearblue and IC's. I held my urine in for a while too.

Today I held my urine in for the same time and have a positive on all tests. Including my opk. The OPK is the darkest out the lot.

I also have my period too...well hello there Aunt Flo. No period pains which is good...medium light red/brown bleeding. Which is a unusual period for me. Doesn't feel like a period at all.

Baffled much...xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Hiya hun :hugs::hi:

Hope you are ok chick. Wow, that sounds weird! Are your tests dark positives or light positives? I might not be your period..I don't want to get your hopes up though..xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Hiya hun :hugs::hi:
> 
> Hope you are ok chick. Wow, that sounds weird! Are your tests dark positives or light positives? I might not be your period..I don't want to get your hopes up though..xxx

Hello,

I am getting by, just popped on as I am confused. I am sick of getting dark positives then nothing then positives again. Ughhh!

How are you?

They are light, don't have to squint to see them though. Not as dark as they were before. 

What gets me is why did they go to negative then back to positive when I held my urine in for the same amount of time and tested around the same time of day?

I think it is a little too heavy for implantation bleeding. Or I am having another miscarriage. Not clot like though.

I HATE THISSS!!! :dohh::dohh:

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Really sorry to hear that you are in limbo again hun, must be awful! :(:hugs: 

I'm not too bad thank you, went to see my GP this afternoon and I'm now on the waiting list for my Midwife Appointment. 

I would test again tomorrow morning hun, if they are positive, then I would say you are Pregnant again, it could possibly be breakthrough bleeding, that's a bit heavier than spotting but it's not a period, if you know what I mean? 

If you don't have any luck in the next couple of days then I would go to the Doctors xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Really sorry to hear that you are in limbo again hun, must be awful! :(:hugs:
> 
> I'm not too bad thank you, went to see my GP this afternoon and I'm now on the waiting list for my Midwife Appointment.
> 
> I would test again tomorrow morning hun, if they are positive, then I would say you are Pregnant again, it could possibly be breakthrough bleeding, that's a bit heavier than spotting but it's not a period, if you know what I mean?
> 
> If you don't have any luck in the next couple of days then I would go to the Doctors xxx

It is driving me insane, I am fed up of it now. My body is literally doing my head in. But I love it at the same time. I am sick of waiting, sick of changes. I am one moody bi....! :haha: 

I am going to test when I get back from work as it will mean I will be holding my urine in for the same amount of time and testing at the same time too. I am not convinced I am pregnant again, not after the negative test. Too soon to get a positive again. I am confused and head is mashed. I might have to read up about breakthrough bleeding. I have no idea what anything is anymore. Head is blank...lol.

I was going to ring the docs for a blood test but as I got a negative I wasn't so sure. Now I don't know what to do. I really don't want needles. Might just wait. My hcg will show low with the tests doing what they are doing.

Ooo lovely :D I am surprised they didn't give you one already. They did for me? xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I know how frustrating it is hun, TTC is all about waiting, changes of the body etc, why can't it just be simple? :haha: 

If you are getting Positive tests though then there must be something there, especially if it went Negative after your MC, any second line after a Negative following MC is classed as a new Pregnancy, that's what I got told anyway :wacko:

Nope they didn't give me one, I'm on the waiting list :( xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Without sounding selfish, I think I have waited for far too long now. I have gone through hell with the NHS and the midwife, lots and lots of changes with my body, body messing me about. I am sick of being lazy and tired. Sick of being moody and upset all the time. Sick of walking round like a zombie it seems. Everytime I think of it all it annoys me and upsets me even more. I try and budge it away but it just won't go. I want to give NHS hell and the midwife. It will make me feel better. Wouldn't get me far though, prison cell probably!! I feel like screaming.

I haven't been told anything like so as no one likes to help me when it comes to NHS. I give up with them, oh its your period...oh your having a miscarriage. Oh why don't you f....off!! If it is right and you have been told that then it would be great if I was pregnant again. Just not convinced as I haven't got symptoms. Apart from moody, getting angry easily, tired and lazy. But these never stopped from my miscarriage. Hmmmm!!....

Pfft! I hope they give you one soon :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Sorry you are feeling the way you are hun :hugs: I must admit though, from what you have told us all, the NHS sound like they did nothing whatsoever to help you or determine what was actually wrong. They just told you what you didn't want to hear and expect everything to be ok which is wrong, they don't get paid to do that! :growlmad: 

If you are not already, I really hope you get your BFP soon then you can give the NHS hell :rofl: 

Thank you hun, I hope I get a letter in the post within the next couple of days confirming my appointment :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

What a rude ahole!! I rang the doctors...explained. What is your name...I told her slowly and one name at a time as people never understand. Are you just called Stacy...! UGHHHH!! What is it with the NHS and doctors surgeries. I am so going to flip!! Sorry you rang the wrong practice....well if they would put their numbers right and which one is which then I wouldnt would I....grrrr!


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Sorry you are feeling the way you are hun :hugs: I must admit though, from what you have told us all, the NHS sound like they did nothing whatsoever to help you or determine what was actually wrong. They just told you what you didn't want to hear and expect everything to be ok which is wrong, they don't get paid to do that! :growlmad:
> 
> If you are not already, I really hope you get your BFP soon then you can give the NHS hell :rofl:
> 
> Thank you hun, I hope I get a letter in the post within the next couple of days confirming my appointment :thumbup: xxx

They did nothing, nothing at all. They are doing the same now as well as the doctors. I give up...!! I want to rip their heads off. I really do!! Overpaid bunch of....

Time will let...sigh!! Thanks Excalibur.

Lets hope so, let us know xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Omg! How rude! Why couldn't they have just put you through to the right practice then?!? :growlmad: 

Time sure will tell chick, keep your chin up, I know it's easier said than done though :hugs: 

I will let you know hun :) 

Have you recieved your rota from work yet hunni? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Lazy over paid, that is probably why :haha: I rang the other practice and told them how rude she was. She said oh I am sorry to hear that. I must have said about 4 times why I wanted a blood test. HCG....pregnant. She said HGG? Myself - HCG...you know the pregnancy hormone...I had a miscarriage....oh ok what is it again. HCG....H for Harry C for Charlie G for Gary. My gosh...what the hell. 

I am really annoyed. I am this close to ripping their heads off. Why do I have to get crap service all the time?!? Not interested in helping me at all. 

Afraid I haven't, I won't get my rota until the week before. Which is annoying :( 

Thank you :) xxx


----------



## Dutchy

Zebra - are you going private now? I wonder if they would be so arsey and stupid on private care....


----------



## Zebra2023

I really would love to go private, not sure if I can go private on some things though. I don't have a big knowledge of it. I guess that is why Google is there for :) 

It is expensive but so worth it. I can't deal with the NHS anymore. They are messing with my head.

Private care is sooo much better :) Thank God for private care.

NHS...losers!


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Lazy over paid, that is probably why :haha: I rang the other practice and told them how rude she was. She said oh I am sorry to hear that. I must have said about 4 times why I wanted a blood test. HCG....pregnant. She said HGG? Myself - HCG...you know the pregnancy hormone...I had a miscarriage....oh ok what is it again. HCG....H for Harry C for Charlie G for Gary. My gosh...what the hell.
> 
> I am really annoyed. I am this close to ripping their heads off. Why do I have to get crap service all the time?!? Not interested in helping me at all.
> 
> Afraid I haven't, I won't get my rota until the week before. Which is annoying :(
> 
> Thank you :) xxx

Yeah that probably is the reason why hun, I think you hit the nail right on the head there! Omg..think they need to go to the "Hearing" department as well as the EPU :rofl: 

Aww no problem hun :hugs:

You're welcome :) xxx


----------



## Dutchy

I can't tell you exactly what they cost but my husband's colleague went private with all 3 of his kids and he said it was haven. I am sure you pay for all of it but they got all the care they wanted and needed. They even automatically set a date for the child to be born (both parents work in the City) so they could build their lives around the birth.

For me setting a date for the birth of my baby goes a little bit far but from what I've heard from them all their needs were looked after in private care. 

It might just be an idea to look into.........I'm so sorry for all the nastiness you're going through and here I am getting restless that I haven't got a letter from my midwife yet with a booking appointment and first scan date..


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Lazy over paid, that is probably why :haha: I rang the other practice and told them how rude she was. She said oh I am sorry to hear that. I must have said about 4 times why I wanted a blood test. HCG....pregnant. She said HGG? Myself - HCG...you know the pregnancy hormone...I had a miscarriage....oh ok what is it again. HCG....H for Harry C for Charlie G for Gary. My gosh...what the hell.
> 
> I am really annoyed. I am this close to ripping their heads off. Why do I have to get crap service all the time?!? Not interested in helping me at all.
> 
> Afraid I haven't, I won't get my rota until the week before. Which is annoying :(
> 
> Thank you :) xxx
> 
> Yeah that probably is the reason why hun, I think you hit the nail right on the head there! Omg..think they need to go to the "Hearing" department as well as the EPU :rofl:
> 
> Aww no problem hun :hugs:
> 
> You're welcome :) xxxClick to expand...

Certainly did :haha: They need to go back to School I think! I can't describe how annoyed I am at the moment. I could scream this house down. They make me so angry!!!! 

:D :hugs: xxx



Dutchy said:


> I can't tell you exactly what they cost but my husband's colleague went private with all 3 of his kids and he said it was haven. I am sure you pay for all of it but they got all the care they wanted and needed. They even automatically set a date for the child to be born (both parents work in the City) so they could build their lives around the birth.
> 
> For me setting a date for the birth of my baby goes a little bit far but from what I've heard from them all their needs were looked after in private care.
> 
> It might just be an idea to look into.........I'm so sorry for all the nastiness you're going through and here I am getting restless that I haven't got a letter from my midwife yet with a booking appointment and first scan date..

That is good, I would love to go private with all my medical needs. I can't deal with the stress from the NHS. I hate being annoyed. I don't need it right now. They obviously don't understand. Stress is no good for pregnant women or trying to get pregnant. I have no idea where I am at. I would love to take them down after what they have done to me. 

I will definteley look in to it. Thank you :) You will get your appointment soon, it has been bank holiday so royal mail will be playing catch up :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Aww hunni :hugs: I can't imagine how stressed you are at the moment, well I can but..*Covers ears* I might be able to hear you from here :haha: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

helloooooooooooo everyone :hiya:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> helloooooooooooo everyone :hiya:

Hiya hun :hi: 

How are you doing? :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Aww hunni :hugs: I can't imagine how stressed you are at the moment, well I can but..*Covers ears* I might be able to hear you from here :haha: :hugs: xxx

Thanks Excalibur :hugs: 

Stressed and annoyed to the max. :haha: you probably would. I have a loud mouth when I need too :haha: xxx

Speak soon all, I need to go vent to OH, he is back home soon :D xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

not too bad here thanks. tired, lol. well i had to call docs today, about my smear next week, and due to that i mentioned being pregnant, she said midwife will see me when i am 8-10weeks, of course i knew this, lol. she took my name and phone number anyway, a couple of hours later the midwife phoned asked a few questions and booked my appointment over the phone. luckily she is sending me a confirmation in the post cus i am useless at writing things down, lol


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - You're welcome hun :hugs: I think we all have when we want/need to :rofl: 

Speak to you soon hun, say hello to your OH from me :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> not too bad here thanks. tired, lol. well i had to call docs today, about my smear next week, and due to that i mentioned being pregnant, she said midwife will see me when i am 8-10weeks, of course i knew this, lol. she took my name and phone number anyway, a couple of hours later the midwife phoned asked a few questions and booked my appointment over the phone. luckily she is sending me a confirmation in the post cus i am useless at writing things down, lol

Glad to hear you are not too bad :) Oh I know the feeling, I am shattered and have a pounding headache at the moment! Another early night for me I think! :( 

Wow that was quick! Wish I would get a phonecall etc that quick, I just get a letter through the post, don't get to speak to her on the phone, I didn't last time anyway! :( xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

well i didnt expect to hear from her today either, i will be 9weeks when i have my appointment, but thought i would hear from the midwife i the next couple of weeks...........


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> well i didnt expect to hear from her today either, i will be 9weeks when i have my appointment, but thought i would hear from the midwife i the next couple of weeks...........

I guess it was a surprise phone call then :p


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - You're welcome hun :hugs: I think we all have when we want/need to :rofl:
> 
> Speak to you soon hun, say hello to your OH from me :D xxx

Oh yes :haha: 

Other half said Hello back :)

I see you liked my giraffe on facebook. Cute isn't it. I now have one :haha:

I am feeling better today, I am having my period, got a few pains today. Sigh...but in 2 weeks or so I should be ovulating. Woooohoooo!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I was very angry yesterday, woops lol!

I wonder how Weenat is, she has not been around for a while :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I loved your picture of your Giraffe! I showed OH and he wanted it :haha:

Glad to hear you are feeling better today hun, hope AF doesn't stick around for too long! :af: 

Nothing wrong with having a vent hun, if it makes you feel better, I say go for it :rofl:

I hope WeeNat is ok too hun, she's been really quiet :( xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

:haha: Aww bless. My partner won it on the grab machines in Kirkstall. We went bowling, vented some anger :haha: he won...4 strikes in a row. We met there, I used to win all the time. Now I am crap lol. 

:haha: It did make me feel better, had loads to vent though. I would rather vent than let it build up. Best way really. 

My periods usually last 3-5 days but I am not sure how long this one will last. Hopefully not long. The period pains are not as bad as I usually get. It is a lot heavier though. I want to ovulate already!! :haha:

She has, bless her. I do hope she is ok xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> :haha: Aww bless. My partner won it on the grab machines in Kirkstall. We went bowling, vented some anger :haha: he won...4 strikes in a row. We met there, I used to win all the time. Now I am crap lol.
> 
> :haha: It did make me feel better, had loads to vent though. I would rather vent than let it build up. Best way really.
> 
> My periods usually last 3-5 days but I am not sure how long this one will last. Hopefully not long. The period pains are not as bad as I usually get. It is a lot heavier though. I want to ovulate already!! :haha:
> 
> She has, bless her. I do hope she is ok xxx

Aww bless. Hope you both had a lovely day. I love bowling! Bowling sounds very good for venting, throwing those Bowling Balls with force should definetly help! :) I think you just let him win! :haha: 

Glad it made you feel better hun, no it's definetly not good letting things build up, I know that from experience! :(

Hopefully she will bugger off soon then you can get back to TTC! :af::growlmad: Glad to hear you are not suffering bad period pains though hun, they are awful!! :( xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Maybe we all should meet up for a game of bowling, if you'd like? Before your Birthday do? Will be funny. Oh it was brilliant. I was pretending the pins were people I hate and the NHS gits! :haha:

Thank you :) no, it is horrible. Everyone should vent, not nice having things build up. It isn't good for us.

I hope she does too, I hate periods :) Me too, thank you :) they are so uncomfy xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Maybe we all should meet up for a game of bowling, if you'd like? Before your Birthday do? Will be funny. Oh it was brilliant. I was pretending the pins were people I hate and the NHS gits! :haha:
> 
> Thank you :) no, it is horrible. Everyone should vent, not nice having things build up. It isn't good for us.
> 
> I hope she does too, I hate periods :) Me too, thank you :) they are so uncomfy xxx

What a good idea! I love bowling! Hopefully I'll be ok though, with being Pregnant etc? Will just have to use a light ball :haha: I hope you knocked them all down with picturing them as NHS staff :rofl: 

You're welcome hunni. They sure should, let it all out! :D

I hate them too, I think the only time I have actually looked forward to the :witch: arriving was after our MC xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Are you ok hun? You have been quiet for the past couple of days, did you do a Digi yesterday? :) xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

Hi Excalibur, i'm ok ta hun, just been busy with kids, shopping and housework, yeah did digi yesterday, still says 2-3 weeks tho, odd i know, but reading about it, its common, so ordered some more, so doing another on sunday, should deffo be 3+ then no matter what.
How are you hun?
I've been real tired, and lots of aches and pain and cramping.


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Hi Excalibur, i'm ok ta hun, just been busy with kids, shopping and housework, yeah did digi yesterday, still says 2-3 weeks tho, odd i know, but reading about it, its common, so ordered some more, so doing another on sunday, should deffo be 3+ then no matter what.
> How are you hun?
> I've been real tired, and lots of aches and pain and cramping.

Hiya hun. Glad to hear you are ok :) How long has it been since you did your last Digi? Has it been a week? Did you do it with FMU? Yeah I have read a lot that Digi's are not 100% reliable, I guess it depends how much you have had to drink throughout the day etc. Aww bless, a lot of changes are happening in our bodies at the moment, causing the aches and pains. 

I'm not too bad thank you hun, just tired and got an upset tummy today, hope it's not around for too long! :( xx


----------



## Cajadaem

awww, i had an upset tummy a couple of days ago, love paracetamol, helped loads, lol.
Yeah i did the first last Wednesday, and then the second this Wednesday. Both with FMU, i kind of cant get out the habit of doing it with FMU, and Partner wants to see it too, so have to do it before he goes to work..................................which is much earlier than usual for me. lol
Well dont know when others will arrive, hopefully by saturday, then i can test sunday, i am sure it should be 3+ by then.
I have been using the IC's tho, and they have gotten much darker, even the one i did too days ago was a little lighter than todays, so i am not stressing about the digi's at all, just got the timing wrong thats all.
got a hectic weekend, selling a pushchair to a friend almost 100miles away, doing a part ex as she has a carrycot for the pushchair i have ordered so i am going to take this up to her and collect the carrycot, and on way home gotta divert elsewhere and pick up a cot bed for little one cus she is going in with her sis this weekend, its all go here!!! lol


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> awww, i had an upset tummy a couple of days ago, love paracetamol, helped loads, lol.
> Yeah i did the first last Wednesday, and then the second this Wednesday. Both with FMU, i kind of cant get out the habit of doing it with FMU, and Partner wants to see it too, so have to do it before he goes to work..................................which is much earlier than usual for me. lol
> Well dont know when others will arrive, hopefully by saturday, then i can test sunday, i am sure it should be 3+ by then.
> I have been using the IC's tho, and they have gotten much darker, even the one i did too days ago was a little lighter than todays, so i am not stressing about the digi's at all, just got the timing wrong thats all.
> got a hectic weekend, selling a pushchair to a friend almost 100miles away, doing a part ex as she has a carrycot for the pushchair i have ordered so i am going to take this up to her and collect the carrycot, and on way home gotta divert elsewhere and pick up a cot bed for little one cus she is going in with her sis this weekend, its all go here!!! lol

Don't take this the wrong way but I'm glad it's not just me with the upset tummy! Hmm, I don't think I'll do my digi on Sunday then? I'm not ordering anymore tests so don't want to waste it on another 2-3 :( Aww bless, I don't test with anything other than FMU either, apart from IC's :haha: 
Ooo, definetly got a busy weekend on your hands there, hope the weather is nicer than it has been today for you!


----------



## Cajadaem

he he, no i'm always gettin dodgy tummies in pregnancy, all fun, lol.

oh i do IC's anytime of day too, lol.


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> he he, no i'm always gettin dodgy tummies in pregnancy, all fun, lol.
> 
> oh i do IC's anytime of day too, lol.

Must definetly be pregnancy related then lol.

Hehe bless, I don't have any tests left now so if I want to POAS, I'll have to use OPK's :blush:


----------



## Excalibur

I had a phonecall from the Midwife today, got my first appointment on 25th April :happydance: Soooo happy! :yipee: Just a brief appointment and then they will book me in for a longer appointment where they will sort me a scan out etc :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Looks like we both got our 3+ :happydance: 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/My%20First%20Positive%20OPK/IMG_20120415_085214.jpg


----------



## WeeNat

Hi all, sorry ive been quiet... needed some time away. 

I have an appointment to have my ovaries scanned tomorrow, so that will be interesting. I hope i dont have any more cysts!

I hope everyone is well x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat - Hiya hun :hugs:

That's totally understandable. I hope everything goes well tomorrow and there are no cysts found :hugs: x


----------



## WeeNat

Thanks Excalibur... How are you keeping?? x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Thanks Excalibur... How are you keeping?? x

You're welcome hun. I'm not too bad thank you. Soooo tired, I'm off to bed in a minute :( x


----------



## WeeNat

Ah, well you are growing a wee person. Good night and hear you soon x x


----------



## Excalibur

WeeNat said:


> Ah, well you are growing a wee person. Good night and hear you soon x x

True true hun. Sorry to cut the conversation so soon but I hope to chat again soon :) 

Night night hun, sweet dreams xxx


----------



## WeeNat

No worries, sweet dreams x x x :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Nice 3 week digital tests there!! Looking good ladies.

Good luck for today Weenat. Hope all is well.

I am non the wiser...pretty much finished my period and after around 10 weeks miscarriage, still getting positive tests and OPK's. Now they are not dark but they are not faint either. Ringing the early pregnancy unit again to tell them as they wanted me too. Nurse expected it to be negative now...well how wrong are you. These positives are on a IC too. No clearblue/FRER.


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Thank you hun :D:hugs: 

Hmm, there must be something going on for you to still be getting positives, especially on IC's aswell! :wacko: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra - Thank you hun :D:hugs:
> 
> Hmm, there must be something going on for you to still be getting positives, especially on IC's aswell! :wacko: xxx

You're welcome :hugs:

Must be...two weeks ago there weren't though, if it was a new bean it would be too early. I felt sick last night in bed and was craving a fried egg sandwich. Not sure if that is my period or...I never feel sick on my period though. Very strange for IC's...they went negative now back to positive. Ughhh!! 

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Zebra - Thank you hun :D:hugs:
> 
> Hmm, there must be something going on for you to still be getting positives, especially on IC's aswell! :wacko: xxx
> 
> You're welcome :hugs:
> 
> Must be...two weeks ago there weren't though, if it was a new bean it would be too early. I felt sick last night in bed and was craving a fried egg sandwich. Not sure if that is my period or...I never feel sick on my period though. Very strange for IC's...they went negative now back to positive. Ughhh!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hmm, I think you need to go and get some blood tests done, that's probably the only way you will get some definite answers at this time :wacko: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

I cancelled my blood test appointment as I got my period and got a negative. 

I rang the EPU, appointment for Saturday. I guess I will find out then?

Not really fancying ringing the doctors as they are rude, will only wind me up. 

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> I cancelled my blood test appointment as I got my period and got a negative.
> 
> I rang the EPU, appointment for Saturday. I guess I will find out then?
> 
> Not really fancying ringing the doctors as they are rude, will only wind me up.
> 
> xxx

Yeah that's true hun, the Doctors are rude these days! :growlmad:

Oh, not long to wait, will they do a Pregnancy Test or are you going for a scan? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

They sure are, can't be bothered to waste my time on rude people.

They are fully booked, they said Thursday and Friday but I am working. So Saturday is the only available one. Pfft!

They want a sample from me, if it shows positive on their tests I will get a scan. Going to hold my urine in fr a very longggg time! :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> They sure are, can't be bothered to waste my time on rude people.
> 
> They are fully booked, they said Thursday and Friday but I am working. So Saturday is the only available one. Pfft!
> 
> They want a sample from me, if it shows positive on their tests I will get a scan. Going to hold my urine in fr a very longggg time! :haha: xxx

I don't blame you hun, it's not worth it :) 

Aww bless, at least they have given you an appointment though chick, at least you can get to the bottom of this. 

I think it will show positive on their tests, I would take your tests in aswell and show them, just incase theirs is Negative as they are not as sensitive I don't think xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Yeah but I am not convinced that I won't get to the bottom of this. I don't know why I had dark positives then light then negative then light positives. With what seems like a period yet I do feel tired and sickly. Wanting junk food like anything. I have random headaches too. 

I hope it does, they always say it is faintly positive. It will be negative in two weeks. She was very very wrong cause it isn't lol. I did that last time and they weren't interested. They said they get darker as time goes along. Idiots! I tell them mine are dark too. They don't care. xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Yeah but I am not convinced that I won't get to the bottom of this. I don't know why I had dark positives then light then negative then light positives. With what seems like a period yet I do feel tired and sickly. Wanting junk food like anything. I have random headaches too.
> 
> I hope it does, they always say it is faintly positive. It will be negative in two weeks. She was very very wrong cause it isn't lol. I did that last time and they weren't interested. They said they get darker as time goes along. Idiots! I tell them mine are dark too. They don't care. xxx

It is very strange why you had dark positives, then light and then negative and now positive again..there can only be one reason for them being positive again..:wacko: 

I don't think they know what they are talking about half of the time :dohh: Hope you get the answers you need hun and fingers crossed it's a good sign :dust: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Very strange, never seen anything like it. Nope, they certainly don't :haha: 

Thank you :) 

I might go crack on with some more gardening while the partner is at work, pass the time. Feeling tired, don't want to sleep though xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Very strange, never seen anything like it. Nope, they certainly don't :haha:
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> I might go crack on with some more gardening while the partner is at work, pass the time. Feeling tired, don't want to sleep though xxx

Me neither to be honest :wacko: 

You're welcome hun :hugs: 

Aww bless, I felt like that yesterday, I could have gone to bed at 4pm but I didn't :haha: Hope you have fun with the gardening hun xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Daft, hoping we see something on Saturday. Not sure if we will mind.

Aww, a few naps won't go a miss :) will do you good. I just end up falling asleep :haha:

Thank you :) I love it, new hobby hehe xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Daft, hoping we see something on Saturday. Not sure if we will mind.
> 
> Aww, a few naps won't go a miss :) will do you good. I just end up falling asleep :haha:
> 
> Thank you :) I love it, new hobby hehe xxx

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :dust:

That's true but if I sleep in the afternoon then I won't sleep at night, I don't think :haha: 

You're welcome hun, you might catch a tan whilst gardening :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you :) :hugs:

You might do? I do...which I am rather shocked that I do :haha:

I had to come in, started to rain. Pffttt. I am soo tired...zzzzzz :wacko:

xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

This is weird...I have had this for a while but never thought it was anything as I was around water at the time. Thinking it just splashed on to my top.

Wet sensation from nipples on my top...nothing there? I am not around water, I usually were when it happened before. What the...baffled!! All just clicked, mmm...?


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - You're welcome hun. 

I don't sleep very well if I sleep during the day, unless I am absolutely shattered or I'm not well.

Aww sorry to hear it started raining, the sun is shining here :o 

Ooo that's strange? Maybe it's milk? :shock: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Fair enough, I guess everyone is different :) I just slept from 3pm till now. I have no idea why either, I don't sleep on my period unless it is the first few days and I have bad period pains. But I didn't get bad period pains and it isn't the first few days. I presume this is a period but it doesn't feel like one. Had period pains but they weren't that painful. Bleeding is slowing down now.

It is ok, it has been on and off, was like that yesterday. Silly weather!

I'm not sure...nothing there. Tried squeezing it, nothing. Doesn't smell. It is slightly weird xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Fair enough, I guess everyone is different :) I just slept from 3pm till now. I have no idea why either, I don't sleep on my period unless it is the first few days and I have bad period pains. But I didn't get bad period pains and it isn't the first few days. I presume this is a period but it doesn't feel like one. Had period pains but they weren't that painful. Bleeding is slowing down now.
> 
> It is ok, it has been on and off, was like that yesterday. Silly weather!
> 
> I'm not sure...nothing there. Tried squeezing it, nothing. Doesn't smell. It is slightly weird xxx

True true hun, I can't sleep if it's daylight normally unless I'm not well and can sleep for England :haha: You must have needed that sleep :thumbup: Hmm, I can't really help you on that one hun, it is really confusing :wacko: Glad to hear the bleeding is slowing down though, that's a good sign. 

The weather never knows what it wants to do, rain, snow, sun, then snow :rofl: 

Hmm *Confused* :dohh: xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

helloooooooooooo. how has your days been? its bloody cold at the moment brrrrr


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> helloooooooooooo. how has your days been? its bloody cold at the moment brrrrr

Hiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :hi: 

My day has been nice and relaxed thank you, it is cold :( How has your day been? x


----------



## Zebra2023

The light gets in my eyes but I have an eye mask :haha: or just shove the blanket over my head. I slept on the couch rather than going to bed. Shut the curtains in the room, left dining room ones open :) Haha yeah, but sleep when ill does you the world of good :) I must have done, I am going to bed around 10-11pm waking up at 9-10am then get sleepy around 3pm and go to bed at 10pm-11pm and so on...unless I am at work I don't sleep, even though I am surrounded by beds :haha:

The weather does my head in, there is some nice weather on the way apparently. I wonder if it will snow after that again? :haha:

I am not sure what is going on, it is weird. I am glad the bleeding is slowing down, I hate it :) xxx

Hello Cajadeam :hi:


----------



## Zebra2023

Just had a nose bleed :(

I also have white nipples (just the tips) very sore and hard. Owww!


----------



## Cajadaem

i'm good ta, been housework, painting, shopping, dentist blah blah blah, lol, finally sat down to search for a camera parner is buying for my birthday )


----------



## Cajadaem

:hi: Zebra x


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> i'm good ta, been housework, painting, shopping, dentist blah blah blah, lol, finally sat down to search for a camera parner is buying for my birthday )

Glad to hear hun. Wow, sounds like you have been busy. Aww bless, you'll be able to capture all those special moment of your little one :winkwink:

I have got the dentist in the morning, having a tooth extracted :cry:


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah cant wait to take some decent pics, got loads i took with my digital camera, i'm camera happy, although tend to take most pics with my iphone now, but want DSLR camera for some amazing pics ))


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> yeah cant wait to take some decent pics, got loads i took with my digital camera, i'm camera happy, although tend to take most pics with my iphone now, but want DSLR camera for some amazing pics ))

Aww bless, I love taking photo's aswell :haha: 

I'm off to bed now as I'm shattered! I'll speak to you ladies tomorrow.

Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

My IC test is darker...how odd :)

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0308.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Lovely lines hun! :D Are you going to test again in a day or two to see your line get darker? :happydance: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you :) they weren't that dark when I took one the other day. I am going to do yeah, hopefully it will be darker.

I wonder what all this bleeding is. I have some lower pelvic pain at the moment, headaches, tiredness. Had a nose bleed yesterday. Sore itchy (wet) nipples. Fussy with food again. Hoping a new bean has moved in. Roll on Saturday, might be too early to see though. Will soon find out :)

I am going to head off now as we are going out for lunch, having a relaxing night in as me and my partner have tomorrow off. Woop :)

Speak soon :D have a nice night, hope you sleep well tonight and feel better soon Excalibur xxx :hugs:


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - I can't wait to see your next test hun :happydance: 

It sounds like a new bean might well have moved in, that's just my opinion anyway :thumbup: 

Hope you and your OH have a lovely evening hun :hugs:

Thank you chick, hopefully I'll be pain free tomorrow. Speak soon :D xxx


----------



## Cajadaem

has this thread ended now?


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> has this thread ended now?

It does seem rather quiet :shock:


----------



## Cajadaem

yeah i was thinking that, no one been on for quite some time :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

I had my Booking in appointment with my Midwife yesterday. Everything went well apart from they couldn't get any bloods off me :blush: So now I have to go to my GP tomorrow morning and hopefully they will manage to take them. When I told her that I had no sickness or many symptoms, she seemed a little shocked so, just rang and booked a Private Scan for tomorrow at 5:30pm, just waiting for them to get back in touch with me and confirm. I hope nothing is wrong with Our Little Miracle :( xx


----------



## Cajadaem

Awww bless, i had my booking on Tuesday, had my bloods done a week or so ago and was calcium and vitamin d deficient so on tabs for them now, and i will be consultant led care, so waiting for scan appontment to come through which will be consultant appointment at same time  private scans are great, i have my gender scan booked, lol, but its a while off yet, i'm sure you will be fine, silly for the midwife to make you worry, with my last 2 i had no symptoms whatsoever, and many times i said i could forget i was pregnant cus i just didnt feel it, i really wouldnt worry, you will either have ailments that hit you later on, and you will regret saying you didnt have symptoms, or you will be lucky and have a breeze of a pregnancy 
I heard our baby's heartbeat on the doppler yesterday so that puts me at ease every time


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> Awww bless, i had my booking on Tuesday, had my bloods done a week or so ago and was calcium and vitamin d deficient so on tabs for them now, and i will be consultant led care, so waiting for scan appontment to come through which will be consultant appointment at same time  private scans are great, i have my gender scan booked, lol, but its a while off yet, i'm sure you will be fine, silly for the midwife to make you worry, with my last 2 i had no symptoms whatsoever, and many times i said i could forget i was pregnant cus i just didnt feel it, i really wouldnt worry, you will either have ailments that hit you later on, and you will regret saying you didnt have symptoms, or you will be lucky and have a breeze of a pregnancy
> I heard our baby's heartbeat on the doppler yesterday so that puts me at ease every time

At least you are being pointed in the right direction hun and been given all the vitamins you need etc. My scan could be anything up to 14 weeks, need to ring my Midwife back if I haven't heard anything within the next 2 weeks and they will chase it up. I can't wait, just want to know that our little baba is ok, done nothing but worry! She did say at the end that not everyone gets morning sickness etc but it was the shock on her face and tone of voice that made me worry. That's exactly how I feel at the moment, don't even feel Pregnant, if I didn't remind myself everyday, I would probably forget! 
Aww bless, I bet that was so reassuring! I am thinking about getting a Doppler but I think I would really stress if I couldn't find baba's heartbeat :blush:


----------



## Cajadaem

i would recommend a doppler hun, you can get them on ebay for £35, less sometimes. Just means you can listen to the heartbeat whenever you like. After 10 weeks its not too hard to find, you just have to be patient and move the probe very slowly and aim at different angles, and you will find it, tend to be in about the same place each time so once you have found it then it should be easy the next time, obviously the position will move up over time, but i couldnt be without my doppler, i'm a constant worrier, more so in the last pregnancy and this one, so i was always using it, kept me sane, lol, in the first pregnancy that i used it i didnt aquire it until later on so found heartbeat right away.
i think if i didnt have my doppler i would be booking scans left right and centre, lol, so it does save me money in the long run, lol, there was actually a good one on ebay with heartbeat monitor on it for £40 buy it now, i contemplated it as mine doesnt have heartbeat montior, but as it was exactly the same as mine, but with the monitor, i decided not to bother, lol


----------



## Cajadaem

I was also told i would have to have the Flu jab, but i aready know that as had it with my last, but she made a point of saying "you will need to have the flu jab as you will still be pregnant in October", i think thats all pregnant women tho, not just high risk, as your immune system is low during pregnancy and getting a cold could be very bad :-(


----------



## Cajadaem

sorry, not getting a cold, lol, the Flu i meant!!!!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem said:


> i would recommend a doppler hun, you can get them on ebay for £35, less sometimes. Just means you can listen to the heartbeat whenever you like. After 10 weeks its not too hard to find, you just have to be patient and move the probe very slowly and aim at different angles, and you will find it, tend to be in about the same place each time so once you have found it then it should be easy the next time, obviously the position will move up over time, but i couldnt be without my doppler, i'm a constant worrier, more so in the last pregnancy and this one, so i was always using it, kept me sane, lol, in the first pregnancy that i used it i didnt aquire it until later on so found heartbeat right away.
> i think if i didnt have my doppler i would be booking scans left right and centre, lol, so it does save me money in the long run, lol, there was actually a good one on ebay with heartbeat monitor on it for £40 buy it now, i contemplated it as mine doesnt have heartbeat montior, but as it was exactly the same as mine, but with the monitor, i decided not to bother, lol

I think if everything goes well tomorrow then I might consider buying one, but I just know that if I ever did struggle finding the heartbeat, I would be on the phone to the EPU every 5 minutes lol! My Midwife told me that from 16 weeks onwards, they will start listening to baby's heartbeat so I may not need to buy a doppler. I am constantly worrying aswell at the moment, this is why we have a private scan booked for tomorrow :D I haven't even been told about the Flu jab although I know Pregnant ladies have it, maybe I will get told about it once we know everything is 100% ok? :wacko:


----------



## Excalibur

We had a private scan yesterday and it was amazing! Our Little Miracle is perfect! The Sonographer said everything is measuring as it should do and everything is Perfect. Our Little Miracle is due on 12/12/2012 They dated me at 9 weeks and 2 days so I shall change my ticker xxx

*EDIT* We saw baby's heartbeat and heard it!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0012.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0013.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Cajadaem

Whoop whoop thats great news )))


----------



## Excalibur

Cajadaem - Thank you hun, was such an amazing experience!! :D


----------



## Chelle26

Hey ladies I didn't even realise this thread was
Still goin lol how are u both how's the pregnancies
Goin ??? I'm still patiently waiting lol !!! X


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratz Excalibur. Amazing scan :)

I am pregnant again for those who don't know (lets hope this is third time lucky) Baby dust for everyone.

This is my FRER taken today, is darker from yesterdays which is good. I am currently 4 weeks 4 days :D

Picture attached. Is this good for 4 weeks 4 days? I didn't get a positive until 6 weeks last time I was pregnant. First time round was early just like this one.

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00607-20120513-1815.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG00606-20120513-1815.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Zebra2023

More clearer ones of my Pregnancy test

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0333.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0331.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0332.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Excalibur

Chelle - Hiya hun, yeah this thread is still going hehe. How are you? xx

Zebra - Hiya hunni. Thank you so much :hugs: Congratulations on your Pregnancy chick. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and keeping everything crossed this is your sticky bean :hugs: Your tests look exactly like mine did at 4+ weeks hun. Yay!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Chelle - Hiya hun, yeah this thread is still going hehe. How are you? xx
> 
> Zebra - Hiya hunni. Thank you so much :hugs: Congratulations on your Pregnancy chick. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and keeping everything crossed this is your sticky bean :hugs: Your tests look exactly like mine did at 4+ weeks hun. Yay!! :happydance: xx

Hello Excalibur,

Nice that this thread is still going. We had some right laughs.

You are welcome :D Thanks hun. Phew! That is good to know, I was thinking it should be darker than that. I can breathe now. Fingers crossed :hugs: :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra2023 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Chelle - Hiya hun, yeah this thread is still going hehe. How are you? xx
> 
> Zebra - Hiya hunni. Thank you so much :hugs: Congratulations on your Pregnancy chick. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and keeping everything crossed this is your sticky bean :hugs: Your tests look exactly like mine did at 4+ weeks hun. Yay!! :happydance: xx
> 
> Hello Excalibur,
> 
> Nice that this thread is still going. We had some right laughs.
> 
> You are welcome :D Thanks hun. Phew! That is good to know, I was thinking it should be darker than that. I can breathe now. Fingers crossed :hugs: :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Hiya hun,

Yeah we have definetly had some laughs on this thread hehe. 

You're welcome hun. How many DPO are you now? Here is my test on 10DPO, it's on page 1 xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Ugh..I have such a bad headache right now! Think I'm going to head to bed early tonight or just chill out on the sofa for a bit under my duvet :blush: 

I shall speak to you all soon ladies, need to lie down. Night night :hugs: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Excalibur said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Chelle - Hiya hun, yeah this thread is still going hehe. How are you? xx
> 
> Zebra - Hiya hunni. Thank you so much :hugs: Congratulations on your Pregnancy chick. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and keeping everything crossed this is your sticky bean :hugs: Your tests look exactly like mine did at 4+ weeks hun. Yay!! :happydance: xx
> 
> Hello Excalibur,
> 
> Nice that this thread is still going. We had some right laughs.
> 
> You are welcome :D Thanks hun. Phew! That is good to know, I was thinking it should be darker than that. I can breathe now. Fingers crossed :hugs: :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya hun,
> 
> Yeah we have definetly had some laughs on this thread hehe.
> 
> You're welcome hun. How many DPO are you now? Here is my test on 10DPO, it's on page 1 xxxClick to expand...

We have indeed :D

I am around 18 DPO. I ovulated on or around 25th April. 

I can't find your test hun?

Aww, I hope you feel better soon. Night night :D xxx

xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Fount it now, thought you meant this thread. Silly me! :) My tests are looking good which is good then, its a tad darker, which I am pleased. Being 18 DPO and all :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Really sorry hun, I was supposed to post the link to my thread but failed..darn baby brain! :blush: xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Its ok :) xxx


----------



## Chelle26

Heya I'm good thanks looking forward to my holidays 
Which af is due bang on in the middle lol 
Were just trying to get away as much as we 
Can now before we get a sticky bean :) this will 
Be holiday no 3 now this year lol :) 

Congrats zebra that's great news 

Just lil old me waiting for my bfp now :(
You gotta all wait it out with me lmao !!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Chelle26 said:


> Heya I'm good thanks looking forward to my holidays
> Which af is due bang on in the middle lol
> Were just trying to get away as much as we
> Can now before we get a sticky bean :) this will
> Be holiday no 3 now this year lol :)
> 
> Congrats zebra that's great news
> 
> Just lil old me waiting for my bfp now :(
> You gotta all wait it out with me lmao !!!!

Hey Chelle,

Hope you have a nice holiday. I am going to Greece soon, on Thursday. Where are you going?

Thank you :)

Hoping you will get your BFP soon. Baby dust for you :D xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

My tests today...a lot darker!! I think we have a sticky bean :D Lets hope so anyway. Fingers are tightly crossed for this bean.

My digital test is showing 1-2 weeks. I didn't think it was right at first but looking at the box it shows I am actually 3-4 weeks. I guess it is correct. I am 5 weeks tomorrow so that should go up soon. So I guess I will be testing when I am in Greece :D

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG00622-20120515-0754.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG00617-20120515-0752.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG00616-20120515-0752.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG00624-20120515-0758.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Excalibur

Zebra - Yay for darker lines!!!! :happydance: Sticky bean :dust: :D xxx

Chelle - We are all here cheering you on for that BFP :D xxx

I hope WeeNat is ok, not heard from her in a while :shock:


----------



## Chelle26

I've finally ov smack bang in the middle
Of my cycle 14 days to go !!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Hey ladies

It's been such a long time since anyone posted on this thread, how are we all doing? :hugs: xxx


----------

